# Football Season



## Ruthanne

I live in the Cleveland area and we have the Browns for a team.  I have not watched football because I really haven't understood the game but I figure if I watch I may discover what they are doing and why... I don't know if we have a good team this year or not but will see.

What is your team and do you watch them?


----------



## AZ Jim

AZ Cardinals.  Ruthanne, Here is a little help for you.  https://www.liveabout.com/football-101-the-basics-of-football-1333784


----------



## Ruthanne

AZ Jim said:


> AZ Cardinals.  Ruthanne, Here is a little help for you.  https://www.liveabout.com/football-101-the-basics-of-football-1333784


Thankyou Jim!


----------



## Ken N Tx

They start out flipping a coin, then the rest of the time they try and get the quarter back!!  LOL
.


----------



## toffee

BEST TEAM ...


----------



## 1955er

Someone should post Andy Griffith's "What it was, was football" for Ruthanne.


----------



## moviequeen1

I  gave up on our local pro football team,Buffalo Bills yrs ago because they were boring to watch.I feel bad for long time die hard fans who spend way too much money going to home games only to be disappointed. A couple yrs ago,they did make it into the playoffs,but lost in 1st playoff game
I love watching college football,more exciting than the hapless Bills


----------



## Ken N Tx

1955er said:


> Someone should post Andy Griffith's "What it was, was football" for Ruthanne.


@Ruthanne 
/


----------



## DaveA

toffee said:


> BEST TEAM ...View attachment 74520


I enjoy watching Premier League games.  A Watford fan, myself, my wife's favorites are the hapless Hammers from West Ham.

On the home front, I've been a Patriots fan since they were formed in the old AFL back in the early 60's.  I don't attend games as often as I used to but they're located in Foxboro, Mass., only about 35-40 miles from my home


----------



## norman

I grew up watching the *Chicago Bears* and Papa Halas who was the owner and one time coach.  This was because the only good channel we could get on the TV carried the Bears.  It is a pleasant memory of watching the Bears playing with the snow coming down drinking beer and eating pop corn.  *I now boycott football because of the kneeling SHIT during the playing of our National Anthem.  *I* do not* have a problem with the protest of injustice treatment of Afro-Americans, but professional athletics are paid millions to play a game and the owners of the teams are making millions.  An agenda of protest could be better served other than disrespect of the American Flag.  According to reports attendance is down, but TV viewing was up,  looks like the majority does not care.   I have to admit, if the Bears on on TV I usually watch.


----------



## AnnieA

Not much into NFL, but love college football though since my team (Mississippi State) is in the SEC West, our chances of ever winning a championship are zero to none.  Do watch Dallas now since Dak Prescott is with them.


----------



## JustBonee

I went to a local football clinic for women about 20 years ago,  to be able to get into the games better.  It was a very detailed 3 hour course, with some NFL players  on hand explaining and answering questions.    It was_ very_ helpful, and I went from that to helping run a local NFL Internet  board. (95% guys) I still have the information given out that day, and the shirt. 

I always enjoyed watching both the NFL and college teams.
Oh,  @Ruthanne, I grew up on Cleveland Browns football as a kid,  being from that area.  I think they are going in the right direction this year.


----------



## Don M.

I've been a "casual" NFL fan for years.  Then, last year, the KC Chiefs got a new quarterback....Patrick Mahomes....and that guy is really a hoot to watch.  He became the NFL "player of the year" in his 1st regular season, and if he continues to improve, and doesn't get injured, he may become one of the best QB's of all time.


----------



## Trade

norman said:


> *I now boycott football because of the kneeling SHIT during the playing of our National Anthem.  *I* do not* have a problem with the protest of injustice treatment of Afro-Americans, but professional athletics are paid millions to play a game and the owners of the teams are making millions.  An agenda of protest could be better served other than disrespect of the American Flag.  According to reports attendance is down, but TV viewing was up,  looks like the majority does not care.



I just don't understand why so many people get outraged about a few football players kneeling to protest what I feel is a very legitimate concern, and yet when it comes to the criminals in the Wall Street boardrooms that are ripping us off to the tune of billions, they don't seem to care at all? What's up with that?


----------



## norman

Trade said:


> What I don't understand is why so many people get their panties in a wad about that but then when it comes to the criminals in the Wall Street boardrooms that are ripping us off to the tune of billions, they don't seem to care at all? What's up with that?


Lets face it....it is  a corrupt world.


----------



## Trade

norman said:


> Lets face it....it is  a corrupt world.



I see. So we just accept corruption because there's so much of it. But we bring the hammer down on people that protest a legitimate concern?

Got it.


----------



## Trade

Back on topic. Back when I followed football Green Bay was my favorite team. But it's been a while. Is Bart Starr still quarterbacking for them?


----------



## norman

*lol....you are funny.*


----------



## fmdog44

Die hard Colts fan since I was 8 years old.


----------



## AnnieA

Trade said:


> I just don't understand why so many people get outraged about a few football players kneeling to protest what I feel is a very legitimate concern, and yet when it comes to the criminals in the Wall Street boardrooms that are ripping us off to the tune of billions, they don't seem to care at all? What's up with that?



I wish they'd do it off the job, especially since their job is entertainment.  I'm a Christian but was never comfortable with Tim Tebow's scripture messages on his eyeblack.  There's a time to express religious and political views and it isn't on the job IMO.  Athletes have such a high profile that they have plenty of opportunities to advocate for their causes other than when I'm tuning in to be entertained.  Same with music and acting awards shows which I no longer watch for this reason.


----------



## moviequeen1

Trade said:


> Back on topic. Back when I followed football Green Bay was my favorite team. But it's been a while. Is Bart Starr still quarterbacking for them?


Hi I know you were being funny when you mentioned about QB Bart Starr from their glory years
Did you know he passed away in June age 85? Sue


----------



## Ruthanne

Bonnie said:


> I went to a local football clinic for women about 20 years ago,  to be able to get into the games better.  It was a very detailed 3 hour course, with some NFL players  on hand explaining and answering questions.    It was_ very_ helpful, and I went from that to helping run a local NFL Internet  board. (95% guys) I still have the information given out that day, and the shirt.
> 
> I always enjoyed watching both the NFL and college teams.
> Oh,  @Ruthanne, I grew up on Cleveland Browns football as a kid,  being from that area.  I think they are going in the right direction this year.


That's something that you learned football that way...Nice to see another person from the area!  We will see how the Browns do!


----------



## Ruthanne

Ken N Tx said:


> They start out flipping a coin, then the rest of the time they try and get the quarter back!!  LOL
> .
> View attachment 74519


hahaha


----------



## Ruthanne

Ken N Tx said:


> @Ruthanne
> /


Thanks Ken.


----------



## Trade

I have no problem with the players taking a knee during the anthem. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Trade

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi I know you were being funny when you mentioned about QB Bart Starr from their glory years
> Did you know he passed away in June age 85? Sue



No, I did not. 

R.I.P. Bart Starr


----------



## Trade

If I were to ever go back to following NFL football my team would still be Green Bay. Because Green Bay plays football the way it is supposed to be played. In the rain, in the snow, in the mud, and in the sub zero temperatures. None of those sissy climate controlled domed stadiums for them.


----------



## JustBonee

Trade said:


> If I were to ever go back to following NFL football my team would still be Green Bay. Because Green Bay plays football the way it is supposed to be played. In the rain, in the snow, in the mud, and in the sub zero temperatures. None of those sissy climate controlled domed stadiums for them.



Enjoyed watching that on a day like today ..


----------



## Lc jones

norman said:


> Lets face it....it is  a corrupt world.


Norman I agree 100% with you!


----------



## Lc jones

Lc jones said:


> Norman I agree 100% with you!


There are three combat veterans in my family and I consider that a personal slap in the face when those individuals did that my family members fought and died for their right to do it and they’re going to do it but I think it’s disgusting


----------



## terry123

Love New England but right now I am proud of my Texans team as last night they won a pre season game and I am having Papa John's veggie pizza half price because of it.  I don't like the kneeling either and there is a big difference between respecting the flag and down right corruption.  Those that kneel could take their millions and donate to their cause and we should prosecute those that commit crimes. That's my opinion and I am sticking with it. Love the Andy Griffith piece. Had forgotten about it.  Loved his work.


----------



## Lethe200

Lc jones said:


> There are three combat veterans in my family and I consider that a personal slap in the face when those individuals did that my family members fought and died for their right to do it and they’re going to do it but I think it’s disgusting


Sorry for going off-topic....but were you aware that it was a *veteran *who suggested to Kaep that he kneel instead of remaining seated?


----------



## Marie5656

Lethe200 said:


> Sorry for going off-topic....but were you aware that it was a *veteran *who suggested to Kaep that he kneel instead of remaining seated?



I did not know that. Thanks for sharing that bit of info.  I had several uncles, and a brother who all were proud veterans, as well.  I am in favor of a respectfull protest, rather than a violent one.


----------



## Seeker

Roll Tide..That's about all I got to say........


----------



## Marie5656

*<---------Go Bills
 2-0*


----------



## Lc jones

Lethe200 said:


> Sorry for going off-topic....but were you aware that it was a *veteran *who suggested to Kaep that he kneel instead of remaining seated?


Not the issue


----------



## Lc jones

Lethe200 said:


> Sorry for going off-topic....but were you aware that it was a *veteran *who suggested to Kaep that he kneel instead of remaining seated?


And I don’t care


----------



## jerry old

the thread about the money these guys make is well worth the read.
college football is the only alternative; however, I am unsure of the purity of
even college ball.


----------



## Lc jones

jerry r. garner said:


> the thread about the money these guys make is well worth the read.
> college football is the only alternative; however, I am unsure of the purity of
> even college ball.


A lot of corruption in college ball


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> I live in the Cleveland area and we have the Browns for a team.  I have not watched football because I really haven't understood the game but I figure if I watch I may discover what they are doing and why... I don't know if we have a good team this year or not but will see.
> 
> What is your team and do you watch them?



The first football game I ever watched was the '92(?) Superbowl when the Bills played the Redskins. The Bills being the closest NFL team to me geographically, I was really curious about all the hype going on around here. So I watched it, and by the end I knew a little more about the game than I did in the beginning, but not much.

That turned me into an NFL -- and Bills specifically -- fan. Although I am considered a "fair-weather" fan because when they stunk for most of the past 20 years I didn't pay much attention to them. But it's getting interesting again.

The game in a nutshell: Each team gets four attempts ("Downs") to gain at least 10 yards in their drive to get the ball in the endzone. If they get at least 10 yards then they continue with a fresh set of four "downs." If they fail to get at least 10 yards, after four tries, they then forfeit the ball and the other team gets it.

Good luck!


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> The first football game I ever watched was the '92(?) Superbowl when the Bills played the Redskins. The Bills being the closest NFL team to me geographically, I was really curious about all the hype going on around here. So I watched it, and by the end I knew a little more about the game than I did in the beginning, but not much.
> 
> That turned me into an NFL -- and Bills specifically -- fan. Although I am considered a "fair-weather" fan because when they stunk for most of the past 20 years I didn't pay much attention to them. But it's getting interesting again.
> 
> The game in a nutshell: Each team gets four attempts ("Downs") to gain at least 10 yards in their drive to get the ball in the endzone. If they get at least 10 yards then they continue with a fresh set of four "downs." If they fail to get at least 10 yards, after four tries, they then forfeit the ball and the other team gets it.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for that info.  I'm going to bookmark it so I can read it again when I'm not so tired.


----------



## AnnieA

Lethe200 said:


> Sorry for going off-topic....but were you aware that it was a *veteran *who suggested to Kaep that he kneel instead of remaining seated?





Retired Army Green Beret Nate Boyer wanted him to stand, felt sitting which is what Kap had been doing was disrespectful, so finally talked him into kneeling instead of sitting.   Regardless, it's always been interesting to me that he started taking his stand after his on field performance tanked and he'd lost the starting quarterback job.  Due to that timing, I wonder where the line was between seeking attention for the cause and seeking attention because he was no longer relevant as a starter.  Think he does care about the cause, but it would've meant more had he made his point when he was playing well.

https://www.npr.org/2018/09/09/6461...-player-who-advised-kaepernick-to-take-a-knee

Excerpt from the NPR link article:

BOYER: You know, this was two years ago, 2016 during the preseason. And he, you know, had sat on the bench. And I think it was actually his third time he'd sat on the bench. But it was the first time it had received national attention. And, you know, he got questioned about it, and he said, well, I'm not going to stand for the flag of a country that oppresses black people and people of color. And then he talked about, you know, social injustices and police brutality and why he thought, you know, he shouldn't be standing for the anthem.​​And it struck a chord with me, of course, and it struck a chord with a lot of people - a lot of people in the veteran community as well - because obviously the flag and the anthem and what that stuff stands for means something, you know, very different to us. And I was pretty upset, you know, just because I felt like he didn't understand what those symbols really represent. And - but instead of letting my anger overwhelm me, I decided to relax a little bit, and I wrote this open letter that was just explaining my experiences, my relationship to the flag.​​And Colin actually reached out, said he wanted to meet with me. And we sat in the lobby of the team hotel, discussed our situation, our different opinions and feelings about all this. *And I suggested him taking a knee instead of sitting even though I wanted him to stand, and he wanted to sit. And it was, like, this compromise that we sort of came to. And that's where the kneeling began.*​​


----------



## AnnieA

And for happier football discussion, Dak Prescott is playing spec-dak-ular.  Love that guy!


----------



## Ken N Tx

AnnieA said:


> And for happier football discussion, Dak Prescott is playing spec-dak-ular.  Love that guy!


Glad to see him and the team doing good...I also like Patrick Mahomes of the KC Chiefs...


----------



## 911

At one time, I really enjoyed watching pro football. As a kid, I followed the Colts and Browns. My dad took me to my first ever pro game in Baltimore. The next game we went to was in Philadelphia to watch the Eagles. 

Back then, before free agency, players were dedicated for much of their career to the team that drafted them, unless they were traded or sold. Today, players go to whatever team will pay them the most. No fan loyalty. I understand why they do it, but if the team you are playing for offers you $10 million a year and another team offers you $12 million a year, wouldn’t you rather stay in the city that gave you your start and the fans that supported you? Is $2 million extra all that important and remember, players receive multi-year contracts, so they could get a 5-year deal at $50 million versus $60 million, so now it’s a $10 million difference. Still wouldn’t change my mind. 

I guess that I am just different. Spending 6 years in the Marines and 37 years as a State Cop taught me a great deal about loyalty. I could have left the state after 25, but really liked what I was doing, so why retire? 

As for pro football, I will occasionally watch a game or part of a game, but I have a lot of other things that I can do on a Sunday. When I do watch a game, I see a lot of empty seats, which tells me that maybe other fans are staying home too. Of course, the teams that have perennial champions or make the playoffs every year still draw the crowds. And, I don’t even own one piece of any NFL fan clothing. I refuse to subsidize players salaries, including going to the stadium to watch a game. If I’m offered a free ticket, I may go. If it wasn’t for TV revenue, players wouldn’t receive the compensation that they do.


----------



## jerry old

*911 STATES
"Back then, before free agency, players were dedicated for much of their career to the team that drafted them, unless they were traded or sold. Today, players go to whatever team will pay them the most. No fan loyalty. I understand why they do it, but if the team you are playing for offers you $10 million a year and another..."*

Sadly there is but one that exhibited values of merit:  Pat Tillmen  was offered appox 2-3 million (two or three year contract) by the LA Rams
to leave the Cardinals.  "No, Ill stay with those that drafted me...they believed in me and stuck with me"
It took Tillman a couple years to blossom as a DB/linebacker.
As you know, Tillman while earning over a million a year, rejected football, joined army, was killed in ahghan because he believed in his country.
Our opinion on ahghan mess varies, but Tillman was an American hero, a real one, not manufactured by the press...
He is honored annually by many 'Pat Tillman Run's across the nation*-a hero, a real one.*


----------



## Lc jones

jerry r. garner said:


> *911 STATES
> "Back then, before free agency, players were dedicated for much of their career to the team that drafted them, unless they were traded or sold. Today, players go to whatever team will pay them the most. No fan loyalty. I understand why they do it, but if the team you are playing for offers you $10 million a year and another..."*
> 
> Sadly there is but one that exhibited values of merit:  Pat Tillmen  was offered appox 2-3 million (two or three year contract) by the LA Rams
> to leave the Cardinals.  "No, Ill stay with those that drafted me...they believed in me and stuck with me"
> It took Tillman a couple years to blossom as a DB/linebacker.
> As you know, Tillman while earning over a million a year, rejected football, joined army, was killed in ahghan because he believed in his country.
> Our opinion on ahghan mess varies, but Tillman was an American hero, a real one, not manufactured by the press...
> He is honored annually by many 'Pat Tillman Run's across the nation*-a hero, a real one.*


A true hero


----------



## JustBonee

I generally love football season,   but this year I am having a hard time getting excited about  it ...   so far anyway.


----------



## 911

There are others that played the game and were also called heroes. Rocky Bleier for one. YouTube him. It’s a great story.


----------



## JustBonee

911 said:


> There are others that played the game and were also called heroes. Rocky Bleier for one. YouTube him. It’s a great story.



@911   .. curious ..  have you been to the Football Hall of Fame in Canton?
...  I have on a couple occasions . ..  we lived nearby years ago.


----------



## 911

Bonnie said:


> @911   .. curious ..  have you been to the Football Hall of Fame in Canton?
> ...  I have on a couple occasions . ..  we lived nearby years ago.


I have been there twice, but not since about 1990. I drove by there on my way from Akron to Columbus about a year ago. It looks much different, probably bigger.


----------



## JustBonee

911 said:


> I have been there twice, but not since about 1990. I drove by there on my way from Akron to Columbus about a year ago. It looks much different, probably bigger.



Same here ...   I haven't seen the growth in person,  but they are going all out in  expanding  the complex. 
... now a village.







Story:  https://www.forbes.com/sites/kristi...e-like-disney-for-football-fans/#75b2acec6514


----------



## Trade

Seeker said:


> Roll Tide..That's about all I got to say........


----------



## JustBonee

Trade said:


>



And which of the big schools does anything different with their star  players???   Ya know'


----------



## jerry old

911
Not to quibble, but Bleier got blown up first, then return to do the rebab.  
It really doesn't matter does it?  They were both men of valor


----------



## Trade

Lc jones said:


> There are three combat veterans in my family and I consider that a personal slap in the face when those individuals did that my family members fought and died for their right to do it and they’re going to do it but I think it’s disgusting



I'm a Vietnam Veteran and I fully support what Colin Kaepernick is doing. Don't feel slapped in the face at all.


----------



## 911

WOW





Bonnie said:


> Same here ...   I haven't seen the growth in person,  but they are going all out in  expanding  the complex.
> ... now a village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Story:  https://www.forbes.com/sites/kristi...e-like-disney-for-football-fans/#75b2acec6514


WOW!  I wasn’t aware of that.


----------



## Lethe200

Week 3 is coming up and it's already been quite a season for the NFL:

- The Colts, minus Andrew Luck, squeaked out a win in week 2. Can they do it again vs Atlanta? QB Brissett doesn't scare anybody, so the Colts are focused on rushing yards (ranked #2 so far).

- Where will Antonio Brown land next? He drove Pittsburgh batty, blew off an easy $5M from Oakland by not showing up for *only one more day *before he forced a cut, then the Patriots had all the joy of being embarrassed by a slew of lawsuits against him. Such a great talent; such a terrible waste.

- QB Mahomes of KC isn't missing a beat in picking up where he left off last year. Watching him throw four - FOUR! - TDs *in a single quarter* vs the Raiders in week 2 should be terrifying to every opponent they have scheduled this year, and every team who might meet them in the playoffs. I've been watching football for over 50 years and I tape every game of his that comes up on national TV. This kid makes fireworks happen on the field!

- Injuries every week knock out teams that were projected to be playoff-bond. Steelers QB Roethlisberger is out for the season. Saints QB Brees is out for at least 6-8 weeks, although the team itself continues to be hexed by an evil fairy godmother when it comes to NFL officiating. Somebody needs to make some kind of NOLA burnt offering to the gods. Maybe two dozen beignets on a sacrificial altar would help?

- Steelers lost a heartbreaker to Seattle in week 2 - can they recover vs the Niners in week 3? Rookie QB Mason Rudolph did very well in Roethlisberger's absence, and Niner QB Garoppolo is finally showing some rookie weaknesses as he struggles to put Mike Shanahan's complex playbook into real-life field action. He'll be a good QB someday, but the Niners just don't have a complete team yet.

- Cleveland fans finally can take the paper bags off their heads, with a much-improved Browns team. Not that beating the Jets was hard for week 2, but QB Baker Mayfield and WR Odell Beckham Jr may be a match made in Heaven for fans who had to suffer through a 1-31 record in 2016-17.

- Nope, back come the paper bags - week 3 opponent is the LA Rams. They might stomp all over Cleveland's fragile happiness. But hey, nothing lasts forever.

- Bears play the Redskins in week 3. Should be an interesting game! Bears need to win this one. The only way the Packers will lose to the Broncos is if QB Rodgers gets hurt. The Broncs are a mess, and General Mgr John Elway is proving one can be a really great player but a very bad GM.

- Yeah, NE won. Again. And the Patriots will win this week 3, as well. What do you expect with a schedule rated *the easiest 2019 schedule out of 32 teams?* Sheesh.

_Play ball!_


----------



## Ruthanne

Lethe200 said:


> Week 3 is coming up and it's already been quite a season for the NFL:
> 
> - The Colts, minus Andrew Luck, squeaked out a win in week 2. Can they do it again vs Atlanta? QB Brissett doesn't scare anybody, so the Colts are focused on rushing yards (ranked #2 so far).
> 
> - Where will Antonio Brown land next? He drove Pittsburgh batty, blew off an easy $5M from Oakland by not showing up for *only one more day *before he forced a cut, then the Patriots had all the joy of being embarrassed by a slew of lawsuits against him. Such a great talent; such a terrible waste.
> 
> - QB Mahomes of KC isn't missing a beat in picking up where he left off last year. Watching him throw four - FOUR! - TDs *in a single quarter* vs the Raiders in week 2 should be terrifying to every opponent they have scheduled this year, and every team who might meet them in the playoffs. I've been watching football for over 50 years and I tape every game of his that comes up on national TV. This kid makes fireworks happen on the field!
> 
> - Injuries every week knock out teams that were projected to be playoff-bond. Steelers QB Roethlisberger is out for the season. Saints QB Brees is out for at least 6-8 weeks, although the team itself continues to be hexed by an evil fairy godmother when it comes to NFL officiating. Somebody needs to make some kind of NOLA burnt offering to the gods. Maybe two dozen beignets on a sacrificial altar would help?
> 
> - Steelers lost a heartbreaker to Seattle in week 2 - can they recover vs the Niners in week 3? Rookie QB Mason Rudolph did very well in Roethlisberger's absence, and Niner QB Garoppolo is finally showing some rookie weaknesses as he struggles to put Mike Shanahan's complex playbook into real-life field action. He'll be a good QB someday, but the Niners just don't have a complete team yet.
> 
> - Cleveland fans finally can take the paper bags off their heads, with a much-improved Browns team. Not that beating the Jets was hard for week 2, but QB Baker Mayfield and WR Odell Beckham Jr may be a match made in Heaven for fans who had to suffer through a 1-31 record in 2016-17.
> 
> - Nope, back come the paper bags - week 3 opponent is the LA Rams. They might stomp all over Cleveland's fragile happiness. But hey, nothing lasts forever.
> 
> - Bears play the Redskins in week 3. Should be an interesting game! Bears need to win this one. The only way the Packers will lose to the Broncos is if QB Rodgers gets hurt. The Broncs are a mess, and General Mgr John Elway is proving one can be a really great player but a very bad GM.
> 
> - Yeah, NE won. Again. And the Patriots will win this week 3, as well. What do you expect with a schedule rated *the easiest 2019 schedule out of 32 teams?* Sheesh.
> 
> _Play ball!_


deleted


----------



## 911

I won’t be watching today, again. I hardly watch any pro games. I just can’t get excited watching a game when the winner is already known, in most cases.


----------



## JustBonee

Lethe200 said:


> Week 3 is coming up and it's already been quite a season for the NFL:
> 
> - Yeah, NE won. Again. And the Patriots will win this week 3, as well. What do you expect with a schedule rated *the easiest 2019 schedule out of 32 teams?* Sheesh.
> _Play ball!_



Really not looking forward to another Super Bowl with  Tom Brady and the Patriots ....  I've enjoyed them in the past, but enough is enough.


----------



## 911

Bonnie said:


> Really not looking forward to another Super Bowl with  Tom Brady and the Patriots ....  I've enjoyed them in the past, but enough is enough.



It is kind of like the Yankees back in the day. You could usually count on them being in the Series.


----------



## DaveA

And if one was a Yankee fan in days past (or this year for an instance) and a Patriots fan today - -life is golden.  Many teams have had eras of great success the Packers come to mind, along with the Cowboys.

It's tougher now-a-days, to string good seasons together as there are so many teams.  back in the old 8 team league it was easier to have a "dynasty", at least for a few years.


----------



## AZ Jim

Salaries, bonuses are out of hand.  Owners are responsible.  If they would get together put a ceiling on REASONABLE salaries (cut salaries to allow for this),  Dads could afford again to take their sons to games.


----------



## JustBonee

DaveA said:


> And if one was a Yankee fan in days past (or this year for an instance) and a Patriots fan today - -life is golden.  Many teams have had eras of great success the Packers come to mind, along with the Cowboys.
> ...........



You forgot the Steel Curtain...    ...  Lambert, Ham,  Blount,  "Mean Joe"  and the rest.   They ruled  the 70's.


----------



## Old Dummy

So the Bills squeaked one out at home, making them 3-0.

But next week Brady & Company come to town. Please, nobody call me next Sunday between 1-4 PM. TIA!


----------



## peppermint

Trade said:


> I'm a Vietnam Veteran and I fully support what Colin Kaepernick is doing. Don't feel slapped in the face at all.


I'm with lc jones   I had Vietnam Veteran's and older Veteran's in my family....CK...should be ashamed of himself...
...We are College football fans....My son is a football Coach...Don't need the NFL....


----------



## SeaBreeze

My husband watches pro football during the season, I don't watch much, maybe parts of the Superbowl especially if the Broncos are playing.  So far this season they're not doing too well, maybe they'll warm up and benefit from the new coach.


----------



## Old Dummy

Brady, 3-0, comes to the 3-0 Bills tomorrow!


----------



## TravelinMan

Ruthanne said:


> I live in the Cleveland area and we have the Browns for a team.  I have not watched football because I really haven't understood the game but I figure if I watch I may discover what they are doing and why... I don't know if we have a good team this year or not but will see.


 
I follow the Kansas City Chiefs and have we got an awesome offensive weapon!  Our quarterback is Patrick Mahomes, age 24, and he is stunning.  He is setting records that are incredible making every game great fun to watch. We are hoping to go all the way to the Super Bowl this year and come back with the trophy and rings.


----------



## Old Dummy

TravelinMan said:


> I follow the Kansas City Chiefs and have we got an awesome offensive weapon!  Our quarterback is Patrick Mahomes, age 24, and he is stunning.  He is setting records that are incredible making every game great fun to watch. We are hoping to go all the way to the Super Bowl this year and come back with the trophy and rings.
> 
> View attachment 77350



Yes, he is amazing and fun to watch. I haven't had any of their games available to see this year yet.


----------



## moviequeen1

A Rochester,NY couple who first met at Ralph Wilson stadium now known as New Era field,won a local contest where they would like to get married. They chose half time during today's BIlls/Pats game 
In front of 70,000 plus  half drunk fans the ceremony will take place
A hope for Bills fans{I'm not one of them} the game isn't a rout by then
This is one sure way of getting your '15 min of fame'


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne,
This post is simply an effort to get the forum website to generate an email to you.
Folks are quite worried about you since you haven't posted in several days.
If this does generate an email, please put in an appearance. You are a much loved member of this forum.


----------



## Old Dummy

moviequeen1 said:


> A Rochester,NY couple who first met at Ralph Wilson stadium now known as New Era field,won a local contest where they would like to get married. They chose half time during today's BIlls/Pats game
> In front of 70,000 plus  half drunk fans the ceremony will take place
> A hope for Bills fans{I'm not one of them} the game isn't a rout by then
> This is one sure way of getting your '15 min of fame'



Heh, I didn't know about the wedding. I won't see it though, as half-time is when I do other things away from the TV. Superbowl halftimes are the worst.

My prediction: Today's game will start off well, but _The Brady Machine_ will have it pretty well wrapped-up by halftime.


----------



## JustBonee

moviequeen1 said:


> A Rochester,NY couple who first met at Ralph Wilson stadium now known as New Era field,won a local contest where they would like to get married. They chose half time during today's BIlls/Pats game
> In front of 70,000 plus  half drunk fans the ceremony will take place
> A hope for Bills fans{I'm not one of them} the game isn't a rout by then
> This is one sure way of getting your '15 min of fame'



Hope they enjoy their day!


----------



## JustBonee

Bonnie said:


> Hope they enjoy their day!



They showed the happy couple a few minutes ago on CBS ..    ... and the Bills are hanging tuff .. only down by 3 right now.


----------



## Old Dummy

Bonnie said:


> They showed the happy couple a few minutes ago on CBS ..    ... and the Bills are hanging tuff .. only down by 3 right now.



I saw them!

Yes, Bills are doing okay. I will be more than happy to have made a wrong prediction.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Trade said:


> Back on topic. Back when I followed football Green Bay was my favorite team. But it's been a while. Is Bart Starr still quarterbacking for them?



I have actually met Bart Starr. We had a large resort here,owned by the Plumber`s Union,and they used to have concerts with big name bands and many other types of events. One was an annual Quarterback Shootout golf tournament. Many quarterbacks,as well as other football players participated. We met Bart Starr, Joe Montana(although I already knew him because he live down the street from us and our daughter babysat his kids) Dwight Clark, Bubba Paris(he held my then four month old (fat) grandson in the palm of his hand and held him up over his head) and many others. It was always a fun event. Resort closed down about ten years ago due to a huge lawsuit but has been purchased recently and will reopen soon.

Was a huge 49er fan but nowadays I am more a high school and college football fan. Here we were yesterday at grandson Alex`s game. He is the QB on his college team.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Not sure why the pic posted twice lol. Forgot to mention something about Bart Starr. All day,every time he would see a kid with his cap on backwards,he would turn it around for them and tell them that that was the proper way to wear a cap-that only thugs wear it backwards. Not true,of course,but that was his opinion.


----------



## JustBonee

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Not sure why the pic posted twice lol. Forgot to mention something about Bart Starr. All day,every time he would see a kid with his cap on backwards,he would turn it around for them and tell them that that was the proper way to wear a cap-that only thugs wear it backwards. Not true,of course,but that was his opinion.



Lucky you @Mrs. Robinson ..... very nice picture!  ... and I bet you are proud of your grandson. ..what's his  school?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Great game today KCC.......


----------



## TravelinMan

Ken N Tx said:


> Great game today KCC.......



It was a real nail-biter, but fortunately it went our way.  It's still hard to believe we got a fumble return for a 100 yard TD!!!


----------



## jerry old

Saints and Cowboys tonight-Cowboys in a close one, how come those games predicted to be close, often turn out to be blowouts?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Bonnie said:


> Lucky you @Mrs. Robinson ..... very nice picture!  ... and I bet you are proud of your grandson. ..what's his  school?



We are very proud of this guy. Mature beyond his years and just a great kid. Wants to go into either sports physical therapy or possibly sports broadcasting. Sports are his life and have been since he was four years old. He currently attends College of the Redwoods in Eureka,CA-it`s a junior college but not sure yet where he will transfer next year. Close by,we hope!


----------



## DaveA

Old Dummy said:


> Heh, I didn't know about the wedding. I won't see it though, as half-time is when I do other things away from the TV. Superbowl halftimes are the worst.
> 
> My prediction: Today's game will start off well, but _The Brady Machine_ will have it pretty well wrapped-up by halftime.


Much to my dismay, "The Brady Machine' seemed to be missing on a few cylinders today although it may have been due to the top flight defense put up by the Bills.  Pats had no passing OR running game today. Their defense, as in the first 3 games this year, kept them in the game.  If not for that helmet to helmet hit on Josh Allen, the Bills might have pulled it out.


----------



## drifter

Ruthanne said:


> I live in the Cleveland area and we have the Browns for a team.  I have not watched football because I really haven't understood the game but I figure if I watch I may discover what they are doing and why... I don't know if we have a good team this year or not but will see.
> 
> 
> You've got my college quarterback. Watch him, though cause., He'll do you, he'll do me, h's got that kind of loving ...


----------



## Old Dummy

DaveA said:


> Much to my dismay, "The Brady Machine' seemed to be missing on a few cylinders today although it may have been due to the top flight defense put up by the Bills.  Pats had no passing OR running game today. Their defense, as in the first 3 games this year, kept them in the game.  If not for that helmet to helmet hit on Josh Allen, the Bills might have pulled it out.



Yes, the Bills' defense was alive and well today. Brady looked confused and/or concerned much of the time.

That was a dirty hit on Josh, and I can't believe the NE guy didn't get ejected. The zebras said something like it wasn't bad enough for that. Heh, well Josh is out on concussion protocol for an undetermined amount of time.


----------



## Kaila

Bonnie said:


> They showed the happy couple a few minutes ago on CBS



I enjoyed seeing that very unusual part of the TV football coverage!


----------



## fmdog44

no politics


----------



## Lethe200

Week 5 of the 2019 season:

Tonight's Thursday Nite Football (10/03) is big for all the NFC West fans: The LA Rams and the Seattle Seahawks battle it out in Seattle. Can Goff get on track and will Russell Wilson ever get some OL protection?

And Sunday we'll see the Niners vs the Browns. Can Baker Mayfield and Odell Beckham beat Jimmy Garopollo and Matt Breida? Can Nick Bosa keep up his Best Defensive Rookie rep?

Who will win the Ravens vs Steelers game? It really looks like a toss-up.

For that matter, who will win the Packers vs Cowboys game?!?

We can all be pretty sure the Chiefs will smash the Colts and the Patriots will stomp on the Redskins, however. There is still some things in the world we can depend on.....that is, unless the Colts arrive stompin' and snortin' to avenge their unexpected loss last week to the Raiders, of all teams.


----------



## Ken N Tx

@Lethe200  Due to a bad ruffing the passer call on Clay Mathews, LA lost the game...


----------



## fmdog44

The Rams lost big to the Bucs and Cleveland ran up 55 points to beat the Purple Birds so we never know what will happen. I pity Washington. As a life long Colts fan I am not looking forward to the Chiefs attacking the porous Colts zone pass defense.


----------



## Old Dummy

fmdog44 said:


> The Rams lost big to the Bucs and Cleveland ran up 55 points to beat the Purple Birds so we never know what will happen. I pity Washington. As a life long Colts fan I am not looking forward to the Chiefs attacking the porous Colts zone pass defense.



Mahomes is the next Brady.

I can't wait to watch him tomorrow night -- first time KC has been available for me this season.


----------



## JustBonee

Old Dummy said:


> *Mahomes is the next Brady.*
> 
> I can't wait to watch him tomorrow night -- first time KC has been available for me this season.



Yes, I think so!


----------



## Old Dummy

Bonnie said:


> Yes, I think so!



I think Mahomes -- more so than Brady -- just makes it look so easy. Passing and connecting seems as natural to him as breathing.

Or it's like watching someone play an instrument who has completely mastered it -- they make it look easy. Trust me, it ain't! -- I've been trying to "master" the guitar for 45 years and I'm not quite there yet, lol.


----------



## norman

*GO BEARS...KICK OAKLAND in the A_ S, I mean in the RIVER THAMES....*


----------



## norman

*Raiders 24....Bears 21...*


----------



## fmdog44

Colts beat the Chiefs t Arrow Head !!!!


----------



## JustBonee

fmdog44 said:


> Colts beat the Chiefs t Arrow Head !!!!



Not a  good day for Kansas City.

However,  Deshaun Watson, QB of the Texans,  put on a show yesterday.    He could do no wrong.... he is making history.....
_He is the third player in the Super Bowl era with 400 passing yards, five passing touchdowns, and a perfect passer rating in a game. *He is also the first player in NFL history to throw for more than 400 yards and five touchdowns with five or fewer incompletions in a single game.*_

Read more: https://www.tigernet.com/update/Deshaun-Watson-makes-NFL-history-in-53-32-win-33890#ixzz61fmC3oxm


----------



## DaveA

I only watched the first quarter of the Chiefs  - Colts game and thought it would be a run-away for the Chiefs.  Mahomes was apparently unstoppable.  I have the game recorded and can watch the rest today but evidently the Colts stiffed Mahomes for the rest of the game.


----------



## Myquest55

I watched a lot of football during the years John Madden was announcing and learned a LOT about the game.  He often explained exactly what was going on and why.  Several years ago I started a NFL Fantasy team and had a ball!!   Took two years off to move & settle, now husband and I are both have fantasy teams which means NFL football is on TV all day Sunday.  It just seems like an autumn thing to do - have football on in the background while we do other things.  We are diehard Redskins fans (which would do better with a new owner)  but root for the PATS as well.  I don't always need a team to root for - I love to watch a WELL PLAYED game and yes, good ones make it look easy!  My favorite is whey they use a "trick" play and take everyone by surprise - so fun!!

Can't believe all the injuries this year!!  I thought they were trying to make the game "safer" but so many guys are seriously hurt!  Am waiting to see if the Super Bowl will be a Bill Belichick Patriot's Invitational again this year.


----------



## Lethe200

Myquest55 said:


> .....Am waiting to see if the Super Bowl will be a Bill Belichick Patriot's Invitational again this year.



LOL! Love it.

The Redskins would be indeed be much better off with a new owner. Daniel Snyder is one of the worst ever.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe300 and post 58:
Didn't you post a ditty about  Mahomes  appearing to play effortlessly?  Yea, he does, thrown the football like he's throwing a 
baseball-right on target. I wonder if he will displace Brady as 'best ever.'

Post # 58,Disgruntled players like    Antonio Brown
Dallas Cowboys two greatest naturally talented players were:
Duane Thomas 1970-72: The Sphink,  best running back I've ever seen,  like Mahomes, he did his job effortlessly.
His emotional problems lead to clash with coach and general manager. 'Trade him."
Goggled him: He had a legitimate problem regarding his contract, with his bills he would have peanuts left-Cowboy's coach and
general manager would not budge

Hollywood Henderson: linebacker, could have been best Cowboy linebacker  ever but had, substance abuse issues,  ruined his career.

Lethe300: As you pointed out, How? Why? do these guys appear determined to screw up their lives?


----------



## JustBonee

Coming up next Sunday  .....  first time these  two will face off against each other.








https://www.houstonchronicle.com/sp...on-vs-Mahomes-will-be-a-sight-to-14498312.php


----------



## Kaila

Jimmy Garoppolo looks like a great find for 49ers!

And how about the upset win of Colts over K.C.?! Wow.


----------



## Lethe200

Yes, that Colts win was unexpected, for sure. They are a real up-and-down team, I guess no one can be sure which one will show up on any given gameday. Good Colts? Bad Colts? LOL!

Niners had the bonus of a very easy first 4 games for 2019. Garoppolo was definitely rusty the first couple of games but is doing better. He's a real improvement on CJ Beathard, 2nd stringer - nobody can quite understand why coach Shanahan is so determined to hang on to CJB. He's barely average in quality. Nick Mullens, 3rd stringer, is 2x the QB Beathard is - probably good enough to start for at least 8-10 NFL teams right now. Talk is one of them is trade bait for later this season, but if they keep Beathard and trade Mullens, a lot of fans like me will be very unhappy with Shanahan.

Niners D under Robert Saleh has been textbook perfect. If Nick Bosa can keep from getting hurt, it makes that defensive Front Four a terror for QBs. Richard Sherman has proven a terrific pick up from the Seahawks. 

But the next Niners game is a biggie against the Rams, who lost a heartbreaker in Safeco Field vs Seahawks. RB Todd Gurley is rumored to have an arthritic left knee which upsets their offense scheme and leaves QB Goff vulnerable. He is like Derek Carr/Raiders; flush him from the pocket or harass him up front, and he doesn't do so well. 

Sun 10/13 game Niners vs Rams will be the big test of how good SF has gotten.....or not. Niners have a moderately hard schedule, with only 4 games that are odds-on to win. They've got Seattle twice, the Rams an additional game, the Saints AND the Packers. Rams haven't looked particularly good this year, but they face an easier schedule than the Niners.


----------



## Kaila

Who's picking the Giants over the Patriots, in tomorrow's matchup?   

Oh, c'mon, there's no sure thing till the game is played and done!  
That's "why they PLAY the games  

(The Pats have a slew of injuries, but so do all of the opponents, at this point.)


----------



## DaveA

The Pats are being carried by their defense.  Brady is all but stationary and when not given the protection just has to fold. I don't fault him - -running has never been his forte but now, at his age, teams are just squeezing the pocket quickly as injuries have depleted the offensive line.   They miss Gronk and Edelman has been slowed by an injury but he still tries to give his usual 110%.  They should top the Giants but one never knows.


----------



## JustBonee

DaveA said:


> The Pats are being carried by their defense.  Brady is all but stationary and when not given the protection just has to fold. I don't fault him - -running has never been his forte but now, at his age, teams are just squeezing the pocket quickly as injuries have depleted the offensive line.   *They miss Gronk* and Edelman has been slowed by an injury but he still tries to give his usual 110%.  They should top the Giants but one never knows.



They really must miss Gronk!  ..   What is he up to these days?  ... I always enjoyed his zany humorous ways.  That guy enjoys life!


----------



## Kaila

Gronk is going to be a reporter/sports commentator, for the very first time, at tonight's game, 
which should be a funny show in itself. 

It is on national tv, Fox or NFL.

Btw, the weather is forecast to be horrid rain and wind, at game time/location, so that might be a very messy game!


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> Gronk is going to be a reporter/sports commentator, for the very first time, at tonight's game,
> which should be a funny show in itself.
> 
> It is on national tv, Fox or NFL.
> 
> Btw, the weather is forecast to be horrid rain and wind, at game time/location, so that might be a very messy game!



Thanks Kaila!   I must check that out.


----------



## DaveA

Pats rolled over the Giants, 35 - 14.  Again it was their defense that did the trick.  The "Brady Bunch" aren't really clicking on all cylinders.  Without the Brady-Edelman connection the passing game is floundering and the offensive run and pass blocking is erratic.

 I don't see them going all the way this year.  They'll have a good season but their on again-off again offense will catch up with them when they face a really good team.


----------



## jerry old

Texas vs Oklahoma is  TV right now.  I've never known what a  "Happening," was: but this is a Happening.
My definition is the event itself outweighs the football game.  I don't grasp that either, 
If Texas has a losing season, but beats Oklahoma the coach's  job is secure for another year.

Strange things these rivals that become 'Happenings.'  such as Ohio State vs. Michigan, the Iron bowl, each region of this nation has one.

An annual pilgrimage, resulting in great satisfaction, or 'wait until next year.  Don't understand how they became a 'Happening,' but they are enjoyable.


----------



## Kaila

@Lethe200   and  @DaveA 

I enjoyed both of your comments, and thoughts on the games, and those posts make it a bit more interesting for me, to have something to follow,
so feel free to add more of your general insights.

No Patriots or Bills games this weekend, and Miami not making their team interesting to watch recently,
so what is of interest today? Cinn sure must be disappointing for their fans, too.

I wonder if KC and Houston will both put up so much offense and high points, or if either team has an effective enough defense to lower the other's so far usual score?

Seattle always does well, with Wilson at QB, they always have a chance, even to come from behind, but they dont show many of their games on tv, on the East coast.

Will Sam Darnold, Jets young QB, just recovering from illness, imrove their day significantly or not?

Any thoughts or gentle input?
I don't get into the heavy stuff about this sport.  I try to have it be an interesting distraction, which i need as many as i can find that are amusing or entertaining.

Oh, the athletics are sometimes good to see, as well. Such as some of those amazing catches, made one handed.
And other unexpected plays, including that endzone touchdown dive thru air, last thursday, by defensive big guy, Van Noy.  I didnt know he had the skill and agility, for that run and dive, and it reminds me that ALL of the professional athletes we see, are truly far more elite than some of them look, in comparison to each other.


----------



## jerry old

The Pats just keep coming, they refuse to fad away.  They have a coach that always 'finds someone that can do the job.
Brady and Belichick ,or Belichick and Brady-they made each other.  I think when Brady retires, Belichick will follow immediately-

Lethe200 :
Can't see Niners doing a lot, not with Rams and Seahawks in same division.

I was rabid Cowboy fane, I guess age diminished my interest, still a fan.  They have the core players to be a dominate team, but just
don't seem to get offense and defense together, defensive line is good, linebackers are good, secondary has holes.
I  don't demand they go to Super Bowl or even win their division, just be interesting.

I am casual fan of Bills, poor guys, four consecutive Super Bowls , that's *consecutive,* no other team has ever done that.  I would like to see them
win the big one; same for the Vikings

Saints-poor guys field a great team for the last few years.  I know who the qb is, that's about it.  They labor in obscurity year after year.

Who stated KC's qb appeared to do things effortlessly-Yes he does,, throws football like we would throw a baseball.

We forget that some teams climb the pinnacle, then fade into anonymity.  Those that return have a good front office, those unknown
guys whom we have no interest in-their responsible for the rise and fall of your team.,
Cowboys front office on one man, Jerry Jones-the man that never saw a tv camera he didn't like.  He requires a lot of getting use to, a whole lot.


----------



## DaveA

The poor Cowboys took it on the chin again today. This time from the hapless New York Jets who hadn't previously won a game this season.  Close at the finish 24-22 but the Jets had a 21-6 lead at one point.  Drops the Cowboys to 3 and 3 while the Jets climb to 1 and 4.


----------



## jerry old

'Boys stumble, flop around like fish out of water, they really piss fans off. 
 A many year topic is what does the coach do-Jason Garrett stands on sidelines apparently uninvolved.  The O and D coaches run the game.  He  has always done what Jerry Jones  request.  I suppose you can say he knows how to hang on to a high dollar job.

Maybe, maybe that I need to evaluate 49's but man that is a tough division.,  
What's with the Ram's yellow uniforms, are they attempting to dress like some of their fan base?
The Steeler's when they wear their old 50's uniform-ugliest uniform in NFL

Settle's Russell is scary, his reminds me of Aaron Rogers who is a 'boy's killer.
Your 5-0, isn't Seattle 5-0 also.  I'll send you a dime if 49's beat Seahawks. 

It is hard to root for 49's, if I have to endure one more clip of 'The Catch.' I'm going to throw a rock through TV.
I'm going to pull up  49's schedule so I can be more informed.


----------



## Kaila

DaveA said:


> the Jets climb



 Oh yes, that's an upward climb, but it IS a climb up!



jerry r. garner said:


> It is hard to root for 49's, if I have to endure one more clip of 'The Catch.' I'm going to throw a rock through TV.


 I often feel this way about tv in general, and the sports channels, when they show us the same thing, over and over and over, again.  



jerry r. garner said:


> Maybe, maybe that I need to evaluate 49's but man that is a tough division.,



Maybe all 3 teams will make the postseason, with one winning the division and the other 2 taking the wild cards?
It seems to me that would be very  unusual for any division, but i haven't followed it as much as it sounds like i have, so perhaps it is common.  
I know it is not common for Dallas's division. 

Pittsburgh surprised me with their win,  and Jets surprised me with theirs.  Seattle never surprises me with their comebacks. Even though i am an East coast gal. 

It's "over-reaction Monday"  .... 
Who should get fired or traded, or toss in the towel?  
Is KC being replaced by Houston?


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> Is KC being replaced by Houston?



I don't think so....   Houston surprises with wins,  and then goes down in flames when hyped up and  expected to do great... never fails.. 
'Fire the coach'  talk never ends around here.


----------



## Kaila

Thanks for that heads-up, Bonnie!


----------



## jerry old

DaveA- 49's schedule, next three games should be 'gimmie' games.-meaning 49's should win all three; however, all teams (Like Dallas) seem to
flop, around, stumble, looking for a way to lose these  'gimmie' games.
Players say, 'Yea, we don't anything for granted,'   seems to me, they take a win for granted and  just do not perform as they should.

Bonnie:
Houston has always been a mystery to me: they have the 'horses,' but flip-flop, fall down, and piss off a victory.  Worse they have a history
of fielding a good team but, 'things happen.' and they fad away..
I don't know, does Houston have to be satisfied with having had  Earl Campbell!'  That guy was  a beast -a real pleasure to watch him bang heads with opponents.  
Remember when Steelers spanked their hinny and sent them home crying  (Steelers did the same thing to Cowboys in Super Bowl)
Bum Phillip's 'Were going to kick the door down,' was certainly entertaining.  That's history-fans do not want history, they want 'NOW."


----------



## Kaila

It is surprising how well the Steelers could suddenly play that game, without their 3 previous "best" players, (long-time starter QB, also RB Bell, and you-know-who, the receiver they gave up on, who is so over-discussed that  I myself, prefer NOT to discuss!)

Also amazed me how they could play this game so well, with the 3rd string QB, and all while depending extremely heavily, on one single player, the RB Conner?

It seems that if ANY team leans as heavy on one player, then the opponents all know that, and it doesn't work out well, if a team doesn't have more options.
Why did they succeed, when nearly every play, the ball went to the same predictable player?


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> Bonnie:
> Houston has always been a mystery to me: they have the 'horses,' but flip-flop, fall down, and piss off a victory.  Worse they have a history
> of fielding a good team but, 'things happen.' and they fad away..
> I don't know, does Houston have to be satisfied with having had  Earl Campbell!'  That guy was  a beast -a real pleasure to watch him bang heads with opponents.
> Remember when Steelers spanked their hinny and sent them home crying  (Steelers did the same thing to Cowboys in Super Bowl)
> Bum Phillip's 'Were going to kick the door down,' was certainly entertaining.  That's history-fans do not want history, they want 'NOW."



A couple things @jerry r. garner  ......

First of all, ask the rabid fans in Houston, and  you'll be told that the biggest issues with the team overall are ownership and management.
Bob McNair  (Texans owner)  never had the "football smarts"  that Bud Adams (Oilers) had for assembling   a team.    Between management and coaching staff, it  has always been a 'work in progress'  and never reaching satisfaction after 18 years.   
Bill O'Brien (current head coach) is not a fan favorite to say the least .. 
Too many  players with  talent had their careers wasted/cut short because of coaching decisions here   ... first QB, David Carr for one.  

*Houston 'lost'  the rights to Earl Campbell/Oilers * when Bud Adams took the team to Tenn.., and they became the Titans.   Now, that is a whole  'nother Story !!  .. 
Oilers became Titan history, and  not Texans....    Bud Adams took that with him to the grave.  

So long time fans get to live with that horrible situation on top of everything else.  ... and that is where we are today.


----------



## jerry old

Yea, Houston  has appeared confused for some time, Bud Adams crapped on the city, as did theowners of Browns, Colts...
Fans have no impute on financial decisions.  
The ultimatum:  'Build me a new stadium, or I will move."' does not sit well with those that pay for the stadiums-us! but they find cities that are willing to give them the land, tax free for10-20 years.  There again, who is responsible?

It is a pleasure to talk to knowledgeable people that know their ball: Dave A, Bonnie, Kalia and others.  I lost interest with the 'boys, tired of 
their 'almost efforts'...Dallas is overrated.  We have two receivers that can catch a ball, one of this is 36 or 38 years old and give out.


----------



## DaveA

I hate to date myself, Jerry, or change the subject to baseball for a moment, but I've never forgiven the Braves fro leaving Boston in  1953, first for Milwaukee, and then to Atlanta in the 60's.

But your comment says it all. The owners play one city against another in their search for a free, state of the art, stadium.


----------



## jerry old

dQuote


----------



## jerry old

DaveA said:


> baseball for a moment, but I've never forgiven the Braves fro leaving Boston in 1953, Bad deal!
> Dodgers moving was heartbreaker
> Giants move to SF before that, they stopped to soon, needed to keep traveling west to middle of Pacific, see if they could swim to China.
> Just because Barry Bonds could not get a five gallon bucket over his head, does not necessarily mean he was sucking drugs at every opportunity-
> nah, you think.
> Tx. Rangers ballpark, about 25 years old, threated city of Arlington, tx...You don't build us a new stadium we will move...Rangers move into new ballpark next year-it doesn't stop!


----------



## DaveA

Jerry G. stated,  "Tx. Rangers ballpark, about 25 years old, threatened city of Arlington, tx...You don't build us a new stadium we will move...Rangers move into new ballpark next year-it doesn't stop! 

In contrast, the Boston Red Sox's Fenway Park has been in operation for 107 years and at this time, there's no move to replace it.  Makes you wonder??


----------



## Ken N Tx

DaveA said:


> Jerry G. stated,  "Tx. Rangers ballpark, about 25 years old, threatened city of Arlington, tx...You don't build us a new stadium we will move...Rangers move into new ballpark next year-it doesn't stop!


Did you know the Rangers are building another new stadium?? It will be done in Feb.2020..This one will be an indoor stadium!! That will make #3
.


----------



## jerry old

Dave A and Ken N Tx
Fenway Park is kind of special, When Yawkey owned the sox he only demanded that they finish in the first division (back in the day when there were eight teams in AL, and 'let's  keep Ted (Williams) happy. 
 He was the Jerry Jones of his day, 'like to rub shoulders with his players.'
They had a rivalry with Yanks even back in the 50's (Why- 'The Curse')

In NL it was a given that the Pirates or Cubs would finish in last place.

In the 80's (???) watched a World Series game in a driving rain. Baseball in a rain storm!!!  That's when I realized TV ruled all Pro games.
You'll remember that game?  Think it was Red Sox, not sure.  Do you remember Sox demanded Yaz win important games.

Getting back to thread, down here we make fun of Jerry Jones, the media slut, but he is a shrewd business man, though he does have
a blind spot.  Cowboy coaches can do anything they want to, as long as it agrees with Jerry's opinions.  
I've asked fellow fans, 'Just what is it that (the head coach) that Jason Garrett does?)
"Don't know?"


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> Cowboy coaches can do anything they want to, as long as it agrees with Jerry's opinions.
> I've asked fellow fans, 'Just what is it that (the head coach) that Jason Garrett does?)
> "Don't know?"



Many people across the country have wondered that, as well. 

He makes a few facial expressions and gestures, but very noncomittal-appearring ones, lest they MIGHT not agree with the sentiments of....you-know-who?


----------



## jerry old

Okay folks:
It is time for predictions, you don't have to go into detail (unless you want to), just tell us who's going to win.
You can post college games if you want to.
Alabaman   
Clemson
Ohio State
(Pen State, maybe...they never get the credit they deserve)
I don't even know their opponents, but they will win.


----------



## Kaila

I don't know the college teams, 
but in the NFL, the Bills are likely to win over the Dolphins, 
on Sunday,  and I think we have a few Buffalo Bill fans, or potential Bills fans, here, from western NY State 

Oh, for college teams, probably Auburn will win....against whoever they play.


----------



## JustBonee

I've been watching the MLB games   this week,  mainly the Astros vs the Yankees ...  hoping the Astros get to take on the Nationals in the World Series.   

College Football teams I always follow are Ohio State (my school)   and LSU ... thinking they will both win their games this week.. OSU plays tonight. 
Wisconsin should win,  and of course,  Alabama will win!   ...and Clemson too.  

Sunday ...  lets see.... Patriots beat whoever they are  playing  ...lol  .  (they are playing the Jets in NY on Monday Night)  ..  I need to check ESPN for the schedule.   I predict the Colts will upset the Texans locally.


----------



## jerry old

Pollster are determined to rand LSU #1, 'Bama must not stumble.
Think Rams are playing Atlanta currently in a coma, but they mar arise
Bills should win in a wall; however, Dolphins beat Dallas last week, in a fluke
49's walk all over 'skins 
DaveA tell us about the Ram's  DB they traded 2 # 1's and more for.  I know of him, but that's about all


----------



## Lethe200

Week 7 my predictions NFL 2019

*Monday Night, Patriots @Jets. *Pats are having offensive issues and the Jets are energized with QB Sam Darnold's return. Might be closer than expected with the Jets' 1-4 record, but expect NE to hold on.

*Ravens @Seahawks. *Unless QB Russell Wilson gets hurt, no contest. Seattle's D is vulnerable these days (many thanks to GM John Schneider, who wrecked the Niners with his lousy picks before departing to destroy the Seahawks from within) but Wilson is having yet another stellar year. He has NO interceptions yet in 2019; leads the NFL in 10.5 adjusted yards per pass attempt, PLUS has three rushing touchdowns so far. Ravens QB Lamar Jackson is very good, but inconsistent. And he has never experienced Seattle's Safeco Field, which is one of the three most difficult stadiums for opponents.

*Texans @Colts. *Experts rate this a toss-up. The Colts probably surprised even their fans when they won @kansas City. Coming off a bye week, can they do it again vs the Texans? I have to side with those voting for the Texans.

*49ers @Redskins. *Redskins suffer under one of the worst owners in football, who is too busy flaunting his mega-yacht to care about silly things like defensive linemen and "who's the QB this week?" questions. Jay Gruden got fired but that won't help. The Niners are finally responding to THEIR terrible owners, the Yorks, finally deciding after 15 yrs to keep their grubby little egotistical hands off football operations that they know nothing about and were incapable of ever learning. With a GM (John Lynch, just elected to Canton's Hall of Fame this year), HC Kyle Shanahan, and DC Robert Saleh, all of whom actually DO know football and how to manage operations, improvements are visible just as the Rams are stumbling with post-Super Bowl malaise, an inevitable affliction which infects every team that appears in any SB, except the team Bill Belichick coaches.

       The Niners still lack depth and Garopollo has the equivalent of second year shakes (despite 6 yrs in the league his record is a total 14-2, I believe). But the Niners D should hold up for the win.

*Eagles @Cowboys. *Another toughie to call. The Cowboys should win, but we've been saying that for three weeks in a row. Flip a coin and don't bet more than you can afford to lose. Jerry Jones has probably been permanently hexed by a voodoo-wielding Jimmy Johnson, and deservedly so.

*Raiders @Packers. *I love my Raiders as much as I love my Niners, but I have to give this one to the Pack (who were for many years my team of choice under Lombardi). Raiders are in the middle of the toughest road trip of any team – a full 6 weeks away from home. And against a tough team in a stadium where Oakland has lost every time? That's stretching luck, and player enthusiasm, too far. I just can't go there, although I'd love to be wrong because I already think they may lose to Houston in week 8.

*Vikings @Lions. *Vikings are hot and Lions are not. Home field advantage goes to the Lions, but the Vikes know they have to keep pace with Green Bay. Emotional edge to Vikings.

*Rams @Falcons. *The Rams now have Jalen Ramsey, who is suddenly 100% healthy. It's a miracle! The Falcons have no defense. With Todd Gurley scheduled back, Rams QB Jared Goff's path is suddenly full of sunshine and flower petals, instead of 275-lb. linemen smashing him facedown into the grass.

*No fun to watch (for anyone but diehard fans): 

Dolphins @Bills. *No one could seriously doubt the outcome of this. The Dolphins will be 0-6 after this one. Dolphins owner Stephen Ross is possibly even worse than Redskins owner Daniel Snyder. If I were Alabama’s star quarterback Tua Tagovailoa, rated the #1 prospect for the next draft, I'd refuse to play for Miami and force a trade elsewhere.* 

Jaguars @Bengals. *Bengals are 0-6. Jaguars aren't that good, but they are better than these declawed puddy tats, unfortunately for Cinncinnati fans.

*Chargers @Titans. *Hard to believe Tannehill is the Titans savior that Mariota supposedly is not. One would think better players around Marcus would have helped, LOL. Chargers QB Rivers is having a tough year, and as he goes, so do the Chargers. Another toss-up.

*Cardinals @Giants. *AZ has rookie QB Kyler Murray but no defense to back him up. NY's rookie QB Daniel Jones will be throwing to Saquon Barkley and Evan Engram, who are both back this week. If he can get it to them, the Giants should win.

*Thursday: KC beat Denver....*
But they lost Mahomes to a dislocated (right) kneecap, along with that gimpy (left) ankle that was hobbling him anyway. They won the battle, but may have lost the war. Mahomes is out at least 3 weeks, maybe more. Matt Moore is a capable backup, but the next two games are toughies: Green Bay and then Minnesota. After that it's easier: the Titans, the Chargers, and a week 12 bye.


----------



## Kaila

Informative and funny, Lethe200 

Thanks for all the food for thought!

I wonder how Detroit will play, after their last game experience went awry.

I agree that I don't think the Colts can be consistent. So I'm with you ;leaning toward Houston, although their consistency has not been stellar, either. 
Flipping coins on that one too, I guess, as you suggested doing for Dallas/Eagles, but wait, have the Eagles won any games this year?


----------



## JustBonee

Eagles and Cowboys  sitting at 3-3  each in their division.


----------



## Kaila

Thanks, Bonnie!


----------



## Silverfox

*Week 7 Predictions*
Bills over Dolphins
Rams over Falcons
Vikings over Lions
Packers over Raiders
49ers over Redskins
Jaguars over Bengals
Texans over Colts
Giants over Cardinals
Chargers over Titans
Seahawks over Ravens
Saints over Bears
Eagles over Cowboys
Patriots over Jets


----------



## jerry old

Silverfox:
Okay, agree NOW pick the upsets?
First-what happened to Falcons, there appear to like being in the dumpster.
(I'm real weak on Jag, Panthers, just don't seem to care)

College ball: SMU ranked 20 something, when did they get the Deatyj Penalty?  There  a division     II school, once Sassy, thirty years in dumpster
modified their ambitions.

Watching  LSU vs Miss State, man they have some rabid fans.
Did you see ILL. win by one point over Wisconsin?

Upsets:  Colts might jump & up beat Houston, Lions vs Vikes, divisional game always potential for upsets
If Cards fall down, have coma, an event not uncommon in NFL Giants maybe, Naw, Giants are just crummy
I'm glad I;m not an odds predictor.


----------



## Silverfox

jerry r. garner said:


> Silverfox:
> Okay, agree NOW pick the upsets?
> First-what happened to Falcons, there appear to like being in the dumpster.
> (I'm real weak on Jag, Panthers, just don't seem to care)
> 
> College ball: SMU ranked 20 something, when did they get the Deatyj Penalty?  There  a division     II school, once Sassy, thirty years in dumpster
> modified their ambitions.
> 
> Watching  LSU vs Miss State, man they have some rabid fans.
> Did you see ILL. win by one point over Wisconsin?
> 
> Upsets:  Colts might jump & up beat Houston, Lions vs Vikes, divisional game always potential for upsets
> If Cards fall down, have coma, an event not uncommon in NFL Giants maybe, Naw, Giants are just crummy
> I'm glad I;m not an odds predictor.


Okay, one that might upset is the Colts over the Texans. Lions over the Vikings could also be an upset.


----------



## JustBonee

@jerry r. garner   ...Watching LSU & Miss State too ...   Did you hear them say Joe Burrow  might be the next  Tom Brady? 

Surprised that Wisconsin lost today.   They meet up with OSU next week.


----------



## JustBonee

Silverfox said:


> Okay, one that might upset is the Colts over the Texans. Lions over the Vikings could also be an upset.



Hi Silverfox!  ... Welcome aboard ... nice to have you here!


----------



## Silverfox

Bonnie said:


> Hi Silverfox!  ... Welcome aboard ... nice to have you!


Thank You Bonnie.


----------



## Kaila

Silverfox said:


> Lions over the Vikings could also be an upset.



Before I read most of these posts, today, I was going to say I would pick Lions as upset win over Minn.

And possibly Phil over Dallas as another possible upset win.

And Houston VS Colts...  was going to be my "game time decision"  



Bonnie said:


> Joe Burrows might be the next Tom Brady?



They said THAT?!  
I watched parts of it, on and off, was not feeling well, but now that you told me that, I WOULD have tried harder to watch more of it.

Welcome to Silverfox!

Panthers have Bye week off; it's Cinn Bengals vs Jax, which I agree does not seem of interest.  I don't know why QB Dalton cant play any better for Cinn.

The Bills having their best season in a long time, eh?


----------



## Silverfox

Kaila said:


> Before I read most of these posts, today, I was going to say I would pick Lions as upset win over Minn.
> 
> And possibly Phil over Dallas as another possible upset win.
> 
> And Houston VS Colts...  was going to be my "game time decision"
> 
> 
> 
> They said THAT?!
> I watched parts of it, on and off, was not feeling well, but now that you told me that, I WOULD have tried harder to watch more of it.
> 
> Welcome to Silverfox!
> 
> Panthers have Bye week off; it's Cinn Bengals vs Jax, which I agree does not seem of interest.  I don't know why QB Dalton cant play any better for Cinn.
> 
> The Bills having their best season in a long time, eh?


Bills are going to push the Patriots for the division.


----------



## Kaila

Silverfox said:


> Bills are going to push the Patriots for the division



Perhaps!  

It's possible, but let's wait a bit more and see, before we pick upset division winners.


----------



## DaveA

Hi Silverfox.  You might be right.   Looking at the up-coming Bills schedule, it looks pretty soft. Actually so do the Pats although they do have the Chiefs (tough if Mahomes is back) and Texans in December and there's always the face to face with the Bills.

The Pats have looked good defensively but their offensive line is awful.  Brady's being sacked regularly and the running game goes nowhere.  Their defense is tops  at the moment  and has been carrying them since the season started. They've also lost Gostowski so field goals and PATs aren't guaranteed anymore.

Time will tell but I also wouldn't count the Bills out at this point.


----------



## Kaila

Silverfox said:


> *Week 7 Predictions*
> Bills over Dolphins



Do they show the Bills games on tv, in your area?
Or do you prefer to watch movies, anyway, and just root for them without seeing all those hard hits?

With no Patriots game today, they are not showing the Bills-Miami game, in New England, today, even though it's our division.  Instead they are showing Packers/ Oakland .
Aaron Rodgers is not our favorite "#12" around here.


----------



## Silverfox

Kaila said:


> Do they show the Bills games on tv, in your area?
> Or do you prefer to watch movies, anyway, and just root for them without seeing all those hard hits?
> 
> With no Patriots game today, they are not showing the Bills-Miami game, in New England, today, even though it's our division.  Instead they are showing Packers/ Oakland .
> Aaron Rodgers is not our favorite "#12" around here.


They do show the Bills games in my area. I am approximately 2 and a half hours away from Buffalo. I usually don't watch the games. I just see what the score is when it is over. I am more into watching old movies or old TV shows.


----------



## Kaila

Bills are ahead, so far.
That's so surprising!  Over the present version of the Dolphins 

Arizona is crushing the Giants, which is a bit surprising.  I do not know how they accomplished that, but there's most of the game left to play.  
Packers are slightly ahead of Oakland.  No surprise there. 

Detroit is ahead of Minn, so i would like to point out that is my upset pick.  
Though I'd better not gloat, so early in the game!


I think Colts vs Houston might have been the more interesting of these 1p.m. match-ups,
but they didn't choose it to show us.


----------



## DaveA

I'm not sure a nationwide audience wants to watch anyone play the Dolphins this season !!!


----------



## Kaila

DaveA said:


> not sure a nationwide audience wants to watch anyone play the Dolphins this season !!!



Hi, Dave!
I agree

but I thought perhaps they might show it regionally, to New England since they are in the division, and I thought it might be a closer contest than expected, which it has been. They do often show Bills games.

Also I thought that Pats fans might want to watch their upcoming and division opponents, to get some specific tips to send to Coach, who I am sure wants and needs the advice on his game planning .  

Well, I was correct I think, that the Colts /Houston match-up might have been one of the more interesting. Colts ahead in 4th quarter, with the young QB Brissett, having thrown for 4 TD's.  Plus, that is in the same conference, and the Packers game is not, and is the expected type of game...not sure national audience wants to watch Oakland, either.


----------



## Kaila

I sure am glad I did not pick the Lions for my upset win.  Right?    
That is according to my general memory of it.


----------



## Silverfox

Kaila said:


> I sure am glad I did not pick the Lions for my upset win.  Right?
> That is according to my general memory of it.


I did, I also picked the Colts to beat the Texans and they did.


----------



## Kaila

One of the Houston fans, had "warned" us , earlier in this thread,
 that Houston Texans NFL teams, always fade out, and that has been happening ever since it was foreseen, here in our forum!
Therefore, I was not as surprised as I would have been, that the Colts have gained on them, in that division, by winning against them, today.  

However, the Houston fans have their baseball team going to the World Series.


----------



## treeguy64

Watching the Bears and Saints, right now. Bears, because I was born and raised in Chicago, Cowboys, because, Hey, I've been in Texas for the past forty- one years!


----------



## Kaila

Is QB Mitch Trubisky back?


----------



## Silverfox

Kaila said:


> Is QB Mitch Trubisky back?


I am not sure.


----------



## fmdog44

Colts just beat Houston today Hooray!!


----------



## Kaila

The Saints have been playing surprisingly well, with the back-up QB Bridgewater, ever since Drew Brees injury.  I think Brees is expected back, during this season, though.


----------



## JustBonee

Watching Bears/Saints game.  .. Go Bears   

Saw the Aaron Rogers interview after the GB  game.  Always liked him  ... and they did good today, but noticed how time is catching up with him. He even mentioned how he can't do the Lambeau Leap anymore ...

Yes, Houston isn't staying consistent in the way they play. .way too many penalties today >  'fire the coach'   lol ..  
Colts are plowing teams down.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And... YES!  ... The  World Series starts  here (Houston)  on  Tuesday Nite  ... Go Stros!


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie said:


> Saw the Aaron Rogers interview after the GB  game.  Always liked him  ...
> 
> NO, NO, NO! Rogers-Cowboy killer, bad, bad...


----------



## treeguy64

Kaila said:


> Is QB Mitch Trubisky back?


Yes.


----------



## DaveA

Trubisky threw for a TD  in the last moments of the game. I don't know about earlier as I only watched the last few minutes.

Pats let both Garopolo AND Brissett go??  Foolish.  No matter how good he's been, Brady's not going to last forever and IMHO is showing his age this year.  He never was very mobile and this season he's becoming immobile and with a porous offensive line that can be deadly.


----------



## Kaila

Did anyone pick Baltimore as an upset win over Seattle?!  I didn't!


----------



## jerry old

That LSU qb is a senior yes?  He may be worth two Number 1 draft choices. Bet Patriots are more than interested.
Mayfield is better than expected, Cleveland just appears confuse on how to go about winning.  Bengals also forget how to win.

Cowboys jumping off to lead-bad, when they do well in first half, tend to flop in second half.


----------



## jerry old

First half:
Cowboys play a better than decent game; Eagles were determined to lay the ball on the ground.
(Eagles determined to play Wentz, I thought Nick Folts (sp ?) was the guy that would win games, he is long gone.
Boy's aren't that good, Eagles are not that bad, the 2nd game, in Philly should be a head knocker.

Hell fire and damation,, missed second half, tornados  were skipping around...Got my pillows, placed them in bathtub, waited, listed for roar.
power went out.  Tornados scare the poo out of me, especially, when you sitting in the dark-waiting.


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> *That LSU qb is a senior yes?  *He may be worth two Number 1 draft choices. Bet Patriots are more than interested.
> Mayfield is better than expected, Cleveland just appears confuse on how to go about winning.  Bengals also forget how to win.



Yes,  Joe Burrow  is a senior at LSU,   and has quite the resume. ..   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Burrow


----------



## DaveA

Kaila said:


> Did anyone pick Baltimore as an upset win over Seattle?!  I didn't!


I sure didn't and wouldn't have even considered it.


----------



## Kaila

DaveA said:


> I sure didn't and wouldn't have even considered it.



Ravens young QB is quite impressive.


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> Ravens young QB is quite impressive.



The Ravens were such a dominating team going back to before 2013.  They fell off a cliff after that.  I really haven't watched any of their games lately, so haven't seen their new QB yet.


----------



## DaveA

I sure hope that young Sam Darnold, the Jets QB never has another game like tonight's.  I think he was "picked" 4 times and fumbled once.  A 33-0 Patriots romp.  Again, their (the Pats) offensive line was weak but the defense carried them.  The Pats have so many injuries that they had a linebacker playing fullback on some running plays and twice released Ben Watson back at tight end.


----------



## Kaila

It looked to me that Tom Brady was not AS immobile and hobbled-appearing, as he had been in the previous couple of games.

I suspect that he got so many sacks and was all banged up in those recently past games. 
 I know he is mostly not mobile anyway, but I do think it appeared that the extra few days to rehab and to rest, between the last two games, had helped him, for most of last night's Monday game.

And most of the time, he got rid of the football sooner, last night, than holding on to it too long, as in previous 2, so I think that helped the overall offense and team.

The defense was on the field a LOT shorter amount of time, last night, than it had been in previous games, and it was on the field a LOT less than the offense was, last night, 
so this game did not lean AS heaviliy on the defense, as the previous ones had, in my own opinion.

Except that, of course, that super defense, held the opponents back, and caused all those fumbles, interceptions and other turnovers, and the Pats defense again stopped many 1st downs/touchdowns, and even scored points,
SO YES, 
the defense is leading the way, for the Pats, this year.  

It just seemed to me, that the offense did do better, in that game.

Baltimore will present a bigger challenge for the Pats, though.


----------



## jerry old

EXPLAIN PLEASE;
Jet qb was heard to say' (I'm) ' seeing ghost'-media folks are saying, 'brazen, uncalled for... 
I define it as a phrase regarding the Pats secondary giving him problems.
Apparently, it has connotations that I am unfamiliar with.
Anyone want to enlighten me?


----------



## Kaila

It might mean something I am not familiar with, either.
I thought it meant, that he was confused by the disguised formations and movements, of the Pats defense, same as you, that he had trouble figuring out where to throw and not throw the ball.
He didn't know where the defenders would be, or his recievers would end up?

But perhaps the media is discussing, whether or not his comment of feeling rather defeated (who wouldn't feel that way?)  should or should not have been broadcast.
His Coach felt the network should not have aired the comment, but the QB knew he was miqued up, for the netwoek to find entertaining comments.

True, it would have been better if he hadn't worn one.  Or remembered he was wearing it.

But is it referring to broadcasting that comment that might be called "uncalled for and brazen?"

I dont know.
If someone else can enlighten us more, please do.


----------



## Kaila

Does anyone know what "man - zero" coverage means?

I know what "man-to-man coverage" is, and what "zone" coverage is, but I do not know what "man-zero" would be?

Can anyone explain that for me?


----------



## Kaila

It seemed odd to me, to see a "safety" rushing the QB.
They usually are in the backfield.

Is that a Super-duper blitz, or just based on the judgment of the safety, upon seeing the play?


----------



## jerry old

A safety is supposed to be a savvy player, with experience, but also a gambler.  His primary responsibility is to cover the receivers and prevent pass competitions.  

A strong safety lines up on  the side that the offense has there tight end .

You will see him on the side of the field, slightly behind the linebackers.
If he feels there is going to be a swing  pass outside the 'box' where the runner is still in the backfield, he is to run up and tackle him,

If he feels it is going to be a long pass where the receivers are going to have to run all long way, which takes time, the qb will be holding the ball longer; you  will see  the strong safety inching
up to the line of scrimmage to get a running start at the qb:

 The offensive line have their assignments ,their occupied.  The strong safety can not fly unhindered
and sack the qb;.  Rather that is the theory

Also, coach can call a safety blitz, from his study of the opponents tendency's  to call a certain play in  a given situation

There is much more chess playing than this gOING ON, EACH POSition has it's responsibility's.

it is a guessing game, he who answers best, has a tendancy to win the game, but  is not always
the case.,


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie::
Your supposed to suffer through the bad time, so the good times will be so much more enjoyable. 
The Brown's , Bengals, Jets and other fans of 'clunker teams, can teach you all about suffering.
I've sworn off Cowboys twice, but always slither back.


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> There is much more chess playing



Thank you for that very interesting answer and explanation.
It is that chess playing,  that is one of the things that make it more interesting for me to watch, as much as the athleticism.

Your post answered a few questions, I haven't been able to figure out, as I haven't had anyone explaining the sport to me.  I have tried to learn about it myself, once I could not do outdoor activities, and had to find any new interests I could possibly hone for myself.

I've tried to notice and learn a few more things, each year.  At this rate, in another couple of decades, i will know as much as Tom Brady.  
But like him, i will then be too old to use the info.  
Or any info, in my own case.


----------



## Lethe200

DaveA said:


> Pats let both Garopolo AND Brissett go??  Foolish.  No matter how good he's been, Brady's not going to last forever and IMHO is showing his age this year.



Belichick (which we will mostly abbreviate here as BB) definitely did NOT want to let Garoppolo go. Owner Kraft made the decision he wanted to stick with Brady for the [very] long term and overruled BB. In 2017 Garoppolo was coming to the end of his rookie contract, so the Patriots would have had to pay him considerably more - just to sit on the bench behind Brady.

In the 2017 off-season, there was considerable trade interest in Jimmy G. (JG), with both Bears & Browns bidding. BB was impressed by Kyle Shanahan (KS), new coach of the Niners, during their first meeting at the 2017 Scouting Combine. He turned down KS's first offer for JG there. Shanahan didn't push it because he knew the Browns could offer NE a better deal, so he considered the matter closed.

But after Brady said he wanted to continue playing and Kraft backed Brady "as long as he wants to play", BB decided it was better to get something in trade value rather than let Jimmy G leave as a free agent. The Browns did, in fact, make a better offer for the QB than the Niners could (remember, KS dropped the matter completely after the first "no" from BB, so the Niners were looking to draft a QB).

BB was the one who made the call to KS/Niners to offer Jimmy G., getting a second-round draft pick. He thinks highly of him as a good QB, and felt the Niners were a better organization with a more creative offense for Jimmy G. than Cleveland could offer.

I always thought it was a rare look inside a situation where Belichick very definitely disagreed with both Brady and Kraft - mostly Kraft - and took the opportunity to do what he thought would be best for the player, not the NE Patriots.

Belichick is the natural successor to HoFamer HC/GM Bill Walsh. One of Walsh's strictest rules was *a team should trade a player a year too early rather than a year too late. *

This is a quick rundown of the timeline and background:
Shanahan shocked at Belichick's call re Jimmy G.


----------



## jerry old

Much info, thanks Lethe

Like everything, events become complicated when more than one person is involved.  
Hard to believe that Kraft would overrule BB.  I suppose that owning a club makes one a 'geniuses' with a year or two.

Surly, Brady might be able to go another year; BB is praying he can.  It will be interesting, I think BB will split when Brady can't 'do it' anymore.
Retirement?   BB does not appear interested, of course, getting info from him is virtually impossible.

When was Brady drafted, #142?  Maybe the scouts need to be trained on defining determination, grit and other characteristics that are not on their charts 

Paul Brown was the head coach that made his assistants think, Walsh was an assistant for a bit, and so many others.


----------



## DaveA

Jerry's explanation was spot on.  I think that that the safety blitzing from a zone defense is just that, a safety blitz.  The "man-zero" is essentially the same thing except that it's from a "man to man" defense, ie, man to man with no safety in place.  The Pats are supposedly using man to man coverage more than any other team in the league at present.  That's probably where the term cropped up.  It was unfamiliar to me as well.


----------



## DaveA

Should be a "walk in the park" tonight, for the Vikings. I don't expect much from the Redskins.


----------



## jerry old

What the heck-there used to be a lot of tutorials on football, I cannot locate them.  There are lots of clips on pro
ball, but primarily of plays: long runs, fumbles...

DaveA, Lethe:
 BB is doing it with mirrors, chewing gun and prayer. The pats should be losing, their so thin with injuries...
their going to have to start fielding players in wheelchairs.
 Plus, many of their players have been classified, 'second rate' by other teams
Yea, gott'a be mirrors, chewing gum...


----------



## Kaila

I wonder if Coach BB might like to have proven (and still might) that he could win, even without Tom Brady.

And I don't know if Brady might like to also show the same, on his part?


----------



## jerry old

BB reminds me of Yankee Skippers:
Yanks would sign ancient ball players which other teams had discarded, cut or had been put on the bench.
They would check in, put on Yank Uniform and magically regain their youth for a season, maybe two.
  Strange, very strange.
Yanks and Pats have access to a fountain of youth?


Kaila:
I've wondered about that.  I suppose the time period of BB leaving Brady on his own is long past.
I can't see Brady trying to play with crutches while BB is in Florida with Jimmy Johnson, fishing, drinking and giving interviews about what a great coach he was.

Both parties remain mute on the topic, 'forbidden.' There have to be publishers salivating
-Brady will probably oblige 

  BB will probably remain mute forever "I' was a coach, that does not include satisfying your curiosity or answering your inane questions.  (However a check with a lot of zeros has changed more than one mind.)

I kind'a like BB's stance, hope he doesn't become a 'media item'


----------



## Lethe200

It was a very interesting week 7 in the NFL:

*What We Learned in N.F.L. Week 7*
NY Times by Benjamin Hoffman Oct. 21, 2019
_(Summarized for SeniorForums with addt'l comments by me)_
...Here’s what we learned:

*Packers 42, Raiders 24: *Aaron Rodgers threw for 429 yards and 5 touchdowns (to 5 different receivers) while running in a score as well. He had the second perfect 158.3 passer rating in Green Bay history. Imagine if Packers WR Davante Adams had been able to play. The Packers would probably have added another 21 pts.

*49ers 9, Redskins 0: *SF 49ers swam to a win and are 6-0 for the first time since 1990. The Niners D has allowed fewer than 100 passing yards in three consecutive games, matching six other teams for the longest such streak since 1978. Niner QB Jimmy G needs to stop throwing directly to the opponent's D at least once during every game, however.

*Ravens 30, Seahawks 16: *Seattle's Russell Wilson picked a bad day [and field position] for his first 2019 interception. It was immediately run back for a pick-six. Ravens QB Lamar Jackson looked good but Baltimore's D were like sharks smelling blood in the water. They looked like Seattle's Legion of Boom used to look before mgmt dismantled it. Lamar Jackson tied an NFL QB rushing record and will break it this year unless he trips in the shower and breaks an ankle.

*Saints 36, Bears 25: *The score wasn't as close as it looks. Backup QB Teddy Bridgewater has them 5-0 since Brees got hurt. Bridgewater’s $7.25 million salary makes him the highest-paid backup quarterback in the NFL. Insiders believe Saints HC Payton wants to keep him around in case Brees retires, but Bridgewater is attracting attention from QB-hungry teams.

*Cardinals 27, Giants 21: * Arizona’s Kyler Murray started the season poorly but has now won three straight.  Giants' QB Daniel Jones was great in his debut vs the Bucs, but since then he's 1-3 with 4 passing touchdowns and 9(!) turnovers. At least the Giants can be happy Saquon Barkley is back on the field looking no worse for the wear.

*Colts 30, Texans 23: *No arguing with Colts QB Jacoby Brissett’s 326-yard, four-touchdown performance.

*Cowboys 37, Eagles 10: *A three-game losing streak for the Cowboys was troubling, but Amari Cooper had his third 100-yard receiving game of 2019 to put the Cowboys back in sole possession of first in the N.F.C. East.

*Rams 37, Falcons 10 *LA declared itself back on track after beating a 1-6 team that lost its starting quarterback, Matt Ryan, halfway through the fourth quarter. Should we believe them? I dunno......after all, it WAS the Falcons.

*Vikings 42, Lions 30: *RB Dalvin Cook has rushed for 110 or more yards in five of the Vikings’ seven games. This week Vikings QB Kirk Cousins was second in offensive ranking only to the Packers' Aaron Rodgers. In the last three weeks Cousins has thrown for 976 yards and 10 touchdowns in three consecutive victories. The Vikes will have something to prove 12/29 when they meet the Bears for the second time, having embarrassed themselves with a 16-6 loss back in week 4.

*Bills 31, Dolphins 21: *Miami led Buffalo for a while and only lost by 10. By this season’s standards that’s practically a victory.

*Titans 23, Chargers 20: *Down by just three points, Los Angeles got a 1st-and-goal at Tennessee’s 1-yard line with plenty of time to get multiple plays off — and the Chargers still lost. A TD was called back on penalty, and then they fumbled the ball away. If there was a trophy for teams with great potential that never live up to it, the Chargers might win hands down.

*Jaguars 27, Bengals 17: *Coach Zac Taylor's 0-7 start to his NFL HC career is only halfway to former HC Hue Jackson’s 0-14 start in Cleveland back in 2016. That's one record he'd probably like to not break, LOL.


----------



## Kaila

Things I learned from week 7, and from reviewing that good post about it, above.  


Some football games can be won with only 9 total points scored (49ers VS Wash)

Seattle is not always going to make an incredible late comeback win.  (Seattle VS anyteam)

Colts QB Brissett and Balt QB Jackson, look like rising stars.

I thought the Eagles would make it close, but they didnt. (VS Dallas)


Miami surprised by leading for much of the game.  It ended as we all expected, though.  (Lost to Anyteam)

QB Philip Rivers remains/continues as the best QB who cannot win games.

I'm glad i am not a big Cinn. fan.


----------



## Old Salt

Our family are Bayern-Muenchen fans, of the German Bundesliga! I see a lot of football fans in Europe think we are talking about, what is called here, soccer. So, for North Americans we are huge soccer fans.


----------



## jerry old

skins vs vikes
6-6, vikes inside 10 yard line
skins have yet to lay down for nap time, waiting for 2nd half?


----------



## Kaila

They're taking turns....napping, fumbling, kicking field goals, falling down.....


----------



## jerry old

Kaila said:


> They're taking turns....napping, fumbling, kicking field goals, falling down.....


Finally, say skins, milk, cookies and a good nap


----------



## jerry old

Kaila said:


> They're taking turns....napping, fumbling, kicking field goals, falling down.....


They only fall down when they get dizzy, which playing for the skins, jets, cinn, (browns?), has becomes epidemic.
Well, I guess a group of millionaires can pitch a hissy, if they want too: faint, foam at the mount, get naked; movie folks do it, their millionaires, therefore...

  Skin's skid (no pun) is more recent that other teams mentioned, D.C. fans are not very tolerant.


----------



## jerry old

Hey, hey, hey, time for college picks, pro's tomorrow
https://www.cbssports.com/college-football/schedule/FBS/2019/regular/9/Was going to pick several games, became involved in why such a disparate in ticket prices.




College ball Sat Oct 26

Wisconsin at Ohio-State- Ohio at home, don’t care how upset Wisconsin is over last weeks loss, Ohio at by 10 Tick*ets $40.00*

Auburn at LSU……….. LSU by 7 Tickets $*100.00*

Texas at TCU…………..Tx by 8, tickets *67. 72*

Illinoise at Purdue……..no idea, tickets *$8.00*

Ohio State has been sold out for years, same with LSU. Illinois and Purdue are not slouch school yet, they charge a measly $8.00. Doesn't see fair does it.


Ha, post still active: Upsets:
Texas lost by 10- 3 or 4 int's-no way you can win a game

Oklahoma, lost, shocking,  Kansas St and Kansas will both jump up and beat'cha

Wisconsin played better than score reflects: I thought they might do it until end of 3rd quarter.

Ain't fair, Ohio State and Alabama field what looks like a pro team every year.

Really wanted to watch Auburn vs LSU, not to be.

Can you guys keep up with who's who: as is it  Iowa St or Iowa that has the good team?(there both ranked in top 25, one lost today)

 Michigan and Michigan State, which is good this year, which is crumby? 

Which is a good team Florida, or Florida State, I just can't keep up

UFC appeared 5 or so years ago, where they been, where is school,...


----------



## Kaila

Kaila said:


> Colts QB Brissett and Balt QB Jackson, look like rising stars.
> 
> I thought the Eagles would make it close, but they didnt. (VS Dallas)



Quoting myself there...from last week what I thought I had learned....  

Brissett does NOT look like a rising star, today, and the Eagles ARE not only making it close, this week,
they are beating the Bills, who had previously been winning most of their games.
Oh, what a difference one game often makes.  




jerry r. garner said:


> Auburn at LSU……….. LSU by 7 Tickets $*100.00*





jerry r. garner said:


> Really wanted to watch Auburn vs LSU, not to be.





jerry r. garner said:


> Can you guys keep up with who's who:





jerry r. garner said:


> Which is a good team Florida, or Florida State, I just can't keep up



I definitely cannot keep track of the hundreds of college teams, either, and not even with the top dozen of them.

But I did see parts of that Auburn/LSU matchup, and LSU did look much better than Auburn.  (In that one game, but it sinks Auburn in the standings, that way the colleges do it)
So they got their money's worth, for the fee for that game ticket. 

Today, with NFL, I had wondered beforehand, about Bills /Phil game being a toss-up,
 but Phil looks like they will win.  My brain weary, so I had to turn it off and leave them to it.

Carolina VS 49ers might be a good tight one, and Packers vs KC.

Carolina and KC, both with back-up QB's today.
ANY predictions on those 2 games?


----------



## jerry old

P00! Bills  laid down, I was depending on them to pluck some Eagle
feathers.  Shoot, cuss,

Kalia : I know very little about Carolina; however, SF cannot go undefeated.  If they have to lose to sweep Seattle so be it.

KC/Green Bay:  KC without Mahomes! has to play, the nefarious Mr. Aaron Rodgers, fear KC has little of no chance
DaveA says -okay pluck Seahawks-twice.
Letha says, 'hold on here, let me think on it.'

So much for guessing, SF squashing Panthers.


----------



## JustBonee

Been watching a few games today.   Drew Brees is back for the Saints,   and they had a good game against AZ.  
Was hoping Denver would beat the Colts  .. oh well.   

Oh!  Big College News !!  ... LSU has been given top spot in the polls today,  with Alabama No. 2.    
Well, this will last until they play each other next week.  (hope I'm wrong)


----------



## JustBonee

Sunday morning, time change and all .... we will have an NFL  game from London, England  at 8:30AM CST   ... Texans play Jacksonville.  
Teams are already over  there getting ready.


----------



## jerry old

Looks like SF is dead serious, hope they can hold it together against Seahawks, 
both games.
Still have not caught Pats on TV, want to see this 'chewing gun' offense


----------



## DaveA

If you're going to watch the Pats, you best concentrate on the defense. Their offense has sputtered this year and that's being generous.   A decent pass rush pushes their offensive line all over the field and with Brady "semi-immobile", if he doesn't get his pass off in 2 seconds, he's dead.  He's thrown more balls away this year than I've ever seen him do in the past.

The defense has scored more TD's than they've given up this year and that's what's kept the Pats on top.


----------



## JustBonee

@jerry r. garner  ..  Pats at Ravens will be the Sunday Night game this week.  I plan to watch, as I haven't seen them play this fall either.


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie and DaveA
Will watch of BB and his application of 'chewing gun' offense and defense.
I'm a casual Pat fan, at best.  
DaveA I used to watch SF when Walsh was coach, they'd dink, dat down the field and score.  
I'd turn to by brother-in-law
"How they'd do that?"
"Watch"

Like Raiders when All Davis was running thing:
I still like the long pass...
The Raiders were a ornery bunch
Enjoyable, but did not care for their 'winning by intimation,' rather than skill.

In their Glory Days, the 'Black and Blue Division: 60's--70's
Lions
Bears
Vikes
Green Bay
Would beat the hell out of each other

Dick Butus (sp) linebacker for Bears,  was nasty, nasty...
I lived in Detroit during that era, Lions hated that man. He would send
Lions to training room, 'patch me up.'  
He was a good player, not great, but good, his savagery on every play made him greatly feared.
'Unnecessary Roughness," was a penalty much ignored in defensive and offensive line.


----------



## Kaila

I watched the first half of the Niners VS Ariz, on Thursday. 
(Mostly because there was nothing else to watch, and I was curious how the 49ers are doing THAT well, as they are)

I know QB Garoppolo is decent and was taught well, by the Pats, but I didn't think he is as great as their record of all wins implies he is.

He definitely looked highly skilled, but it seemed like he has a spectacular offensive line to protect him all day long, and also it gives him the entire field, side-to-side, to use as well.

Anyone who can throw well, would improve even more, with that line of protectors!

Their defense was excellent as well, so now i can see why they might get all the way to the Superbowl.

I wouldn't count out Saints,
or Russell Wilson and Seattle, but they lost or just barely won, most of their games.  They lost to Baltimore.

Oh, The Pats defense will have a huge challenge with Baltimore's varying offense play options,  this Sunday evening. 

And btw, that would be a notable match-up, for Superbowl of Brady/and BB,  VS Garopollo,
though they both have competing teams that could knock them out, between now and then.


----------



## JustBonee

Oh,   Garopollo is  too good-looking to be knocked around by opposing teams ...lol







(Before him,  I had a thing for  Vinny Testaverde)


----------



## Kaila

You're a true "sports" fan, Bonnie.


----------



## jerry old

The ladies posting know their ball-Huh?
I used to be knowledgeable, there are just two many teams, plus I've become
a casual fan due to several reasons-primarily the money, money, money...

Teams are supposed to rise to the top, remain contenders for 4-5, years, then fade, teams like the Pats are an anomaly.
There is a two hour NFL film on BB: part one  centers on his days in Cleveland
his meetings with assistant coaches ...he made statement regarding Browns,
'Were a year away,' (from becoming dynasty)
Cleveland's new owner fired BB...that just might have been a mistake??????

I do like BB's bland approach on interviews. 
Obviously, he is a very good coach, obviously he instills a will to win in his
players, obviously he can spot talent,...

We've argued, 'Is it Brady, BB or both?
It is BB folks, I think he could do it without Brady (if an owner will give him time to build a tear).
He is going to retire any year now, so the question is mute.

Doubt that he will write a book; he will authorize a ghost writer as the offers will be too lucrative to turn down.
The  straight info readers would like-don't  think BB cares.

(You spoke on anomalies, then explain  Yankees they seem oblivious to 'fading'-there always 'there.')


----------



## JustBonee

I agree @jerry r. garner  that money can sure dampen the fan spirit.
I loved tailgating at Texans games in their early years, but retirement stopped that activity.   I  collected all the players autographs on a jersey  back then.   And sat field level for the games . .. the good ole days!!

Traveled to different stadiums ... did the"fan package"  to San Francisco one year for a couple thousand.  .. fun memories though.
Miami  was my favorite stadium to visit,   but it was way out of town.


----------



## Kaila

That must have been a lot of fun, Bonnie!

I've never done that, or been in one of those enormous stadiums, and with thousands yelling and cheering!

Perhaps we could start a different topic discussion, of Things we used to do, that were lots of fun, that we no longer do, but are glad we did, when we could! 

But we'd have to shorten that title!


----------



## Kaila

Some of tomorrow's NFL games look like they will be blowouts.

Spot any possible upset wins, anyone?

Some of the match-ups look like they will be ties....at 0 to 0 , for point scores.  
I dont want to name any.  Just saying.  
Not too exciting to watch, those.


Minn VS KC, might have some interest.

Bills likely to continue their unlikely roll.  


I don't know how the teams handle it, who travel all the long way to London, and with differing time zones, etc, and game times, and play to the extreme needed for that sport.
Houston and Jax, this week it is.  Not on my TV.


----------



## JustBonee

I think all the NFL games played out of the country are on NFL Network only. ..  

Strange college schedule today!   ...   the three highest ranked teams are all  off this week  ....  bummer   (LSU, Alabama, OSU)


----------



## DaveA

I agree with Jerry when it comes to "too many teams" and the money that gets tossed around. But it's the same in all of the major sports today. Money flows like water and play-offs have become mind-numbing.   Teams with losing records are still in the hunt.  Anything to keep fans in the seats and tuned into the games.

College ball has lost my interest entirely.  That is the biggest farce foisted on the U.S. public.  There is a whole level of teams that are head and shoulders above the rest of the "serious" colleges and universities where education is the main course, not football. Same teams, year after year, always on top'

They are nothing but NFL minor league teams. As in baseball, theyshould skip the phony B.S. and place them in a AAA level minor league. If you listen to SOME interviews with the players in the NFL who have "graduated??" from some of these school, they'd have trouble spelling C-A-T, if you gave them the C and the T.  I've no problem with these fellows, but let's not pretend that they really have to "toe the mark" academically.  Their purpose is two-fold.  For the player it's a ticket to the NFL and the life changing salaries. I have no problem with that.  The other side of the fold is to raise money for the school and give the alumni something to cheer about back at the local country club.

Recruit'em, pay 'em a decent minor league salary, and let 'em move up the pro ball ladder but keep the schools as educational institutes, not minor league franchises.  That's my rant for the day.


----------



## Lethe200

Week 8 had its ups and downs. Now we're into the serious second half of the season:

*NFL Week 9 Predictions: Picks Against the Spread*
Plan your Sunday however you wish, but set a reminder to watch the Baltimore Ravens host the New England Patriots (all game times EST–Daylight Savings Time has ended!)
NY Times by Benjamin Hoffman, Nov. 1, 2019
_Edited with irreverence by Lethe200_; her comments in italics.

*Thursday’s Matchup: Niners get past the Cardinals to remain unbeaten*
Jimmy Garoppolo threw a career-high 4 touchdown passes. SF was leading by 28-14 more than five minutes into the fourth quarter, when Arizona rallied to score 11 points for a final score of 28-25. Regardless, the 49ers improved to 8-0 for the first time since 1990 and just the third time in franchise history.

_Niners' struggles may have been fatigue; they were playing on 3 days rest. 10 days of recovery time presents them with the biggest test of their season: Nov 11 Monday Nite Football vs arch-rivals Seattle Seahawks, who are in 2nd place behind them in the NFC West._

*Patriots at Ravens, 8:20 p.m., NBC*
According to NFL.com, NE is No. 1 in the NFL in total yards allowed a game, No. 2 in pass defense and No. 4 in rushing defense, with 19 interceptions. But the list of victims is not impressive. Pittsburgh, Miami, Jets, Buffalo, Washington, Giants, the Jets again and Cleveland: only one team has a winning record.

Now comes the real test. Lamar Jackson has been a sensation for the Ravens (5-2). Expecting a second-year quarterback to beat a Bill Belichick defense may be far-fetched. But if Jackson can keep his head and avoid turnovers, Baltimore could make this a close game. An upset is not entirely out of the question._ 

Last week Ravens D harassed Seattle's Russell Wilson and forced his first 2019 interception. But if anyone can handle Lamar Jackson, it might be Belichick's team. I agree on the Patriots, but this game is the week's "must watch". _

*Vikings at Chiefs, 1 p.m., Fox*
The Chiefs (5-3) QB Matt Moore, who came out of retirement to be Mahomes’s backup, has played far better than expected. If Mahomes plays, even if he is limited, Kansas City could be favored over the Vikings (6-2), especially when you consider the team’s recent improvements at pressuring the quarterback. But if Moore starts, he should not be expected to perform well for a third straight week. There is a reason he was retired. Pick: Vikings. _Agree if the KC QB is Moore. _

*Texans at Jaguars, 9:30 a.m., NFL Network*
The Texans (5-3) present a challenge to the (4-4) Jaguars. TX QB Deshaun Watson got kicked in the face last week, sustaining a serious eye injury, but recovered to throw a go-ahead touchdown pass on the same play. It was the type of shocking display that a team can rally around for weeks, even with the devastating news that J.J. Watt is out for the rest of the season with a torn pectoral muscle. Pick: Texans. _Agree._

*Packers at Chargers, 4:25 p.m., CBS*
The Pack had a rough win vs the Patrick Mahomes-less Chiefs last week. But the Chargers (3-5) would be on a four-game losing streak if not for Chicago kicker Eddy Pineiro shanking a 41-yard field-goal attempt last week. This should get the Packers back on track. _Agree!_

*Sunday's Other Games
Browns at Broncos, 4:25 p.m., CBS*
The morale of both teams is not great. The Browns (2-5) have Baker Mayfield is fighting the media. Both Odell Beckham Jr. and Jarvis Landry are walking wounded. Broncos (2-6) QB Joe Flacco publicly criticized the team’s offensive approach and then was declared too injured to play. Flacco will be replaced by Brandon Allen, a 27-year-old out of Arkansas who has never thrown a pass in the NFL There is no way of knowing how Allen will perform in his first pro game but Denver’s defense, with help from Mayfield’s turnovers, may take care of the scoring. Pick: Broncos. _Agree._

*Bears at Eagles, 1 p.m., Fox*
The Eagles (4-4) look dominant some weeks but inept in others. A home game against the Bears (3-4) shouldn’t require any defensive reinforcements, especially not with Eagles receiver DeSean Jackson and RB Darren Sproles returning for the offense. Pick: Eagles. _Agree._

*Colts at Steelers, 1 p.m., CBS*
The Colts (5-2) have won three consecutive exciting games. Steelers (3-4) have won their last two games, but did not face real competition. Colts are a narrow favorite, but if Pittsburgh RB James Conner (shoulder) cannot suit up, this might be an easy road win for the Colts. Pick: Colts. _Agree._

*Titans at Panthers, 1 p.m., CBS*
Can Titans (4-4) QB Ryan Tannehill can keep the ball rolling? Or will Panthers (4-3) QB Kyle Allen pick up his dream season again as the fill-in for the injured Cam Newton?  Allen threw three interceptions to the SF Niners D last week. It's a tossup, but NYTimes picks the Panthers. _I guess I agree, but it's hard for me to put faith in Tannehill._

*Buccaneers at Seahawks, 4:05 p.m., Fox*
Seahawks (6-2) have the NFL’s ninth most productive rushing offense, but it is a system of repetition, not one of efficiency. Seattle averages an impressive 130 yards per game, but it does so on just 4.1 yards a carry. That may not get far against the Bucs (2-5) who lead the NFL in both rushing D (68.6 yards per game) and fewest yards per carry (3.0). Seattle’s defensive shortcomings may bite them, even with QB Russell Wilson on their side. Pick: Seahawks.

_Agree: Bucs QB Winston doesn't always rise to the occasion; but SHawks QB Wilson very often does. The Bucs secondary is awful; its pass defense currently ranks 25th. It’s *dead last in terms of yards allowed per game (304.5 ypg)*. The secondary is tied for the seventh-most touchdowns allowed (11) and 36.4 percent of passes have gone for a first down (12th worst)._

*Lions at Raiders, 4:05 p.m., Fox*
In spite of Lions QB Matthew Stafford productive yardage stats, the Lions (3-3-1) never seem to be very good. The Raiders (3-4) allow an average of nearly 290 passing yards a game, so expecting Stafford to throw for 400 or more would not be unrealistic. Nor would expecting Stafford to do so and still lose. Pick: Raiders.

_Agree. Raiders are not a very good team, but the Road Trip From Hell is finally over and despite the Oakland Coliseum being a genuine falling-apart dump, the fans are likely to give their beloved team an emotional boost. There are only 6 home games left before the Raiders leave for LVegas, so the place will be packed for every one of those games. Also, Raiders vs Chargers for Week 10 Thurs Nite Football, at Oakland, may feature two tired teams._

*Jets at Dolphins, 1 p.m., CBS*
The Dolphins (0-7) have people speculating about whether they are the worst team in NFL history, but it’s possible the Jets (1-6) are in a worse place emotionally. That their best player, Jamal Adams, publicly berated the Jets for considering trading him after he asked to stay through the rebuilding process says a lot. This game is a tossup, regardless of a talent imbalance, so if you insist on placing a bet, go with the home underdog. Pick: Jets. _No opinion. This is a game for die-hard fans or masochists._

*Redskins at Bills, 1 p.m., Fox*
The Bills (5-2) had lost only one game, to NE, and were expected to continue streaking against an inconsistent Eagles team. Instead they were crushed, looking inferior to Philadelphia on both sides of the ball. There should be no such issues against the Redskins (1-7). Buffalo should get back on the winning track, but a big spread is hard to justify for a team that has such a conservative approach. Pick: Buffalo. _Agree._

*Monday’s Matchup: Cowboys at Giants, 8:15 p.m., ESPN*
The Cowboys (4-3) are coming off a bye, with morale high after a Week 7 win against Philadelphia in which the return of Tyron Smith and La’el Collins allowed Dallas to suddenly run the ball again. The Giants (2-6) lost a shootout last week, with Daniel Jones finally having a good game after three stinkers in a row. Beating the Cowboys, especially at home, is a major goal of any Giants quarterback, but keeping this one fairly close is a more reasonable aim. Pick: Cowboys. _Agree_


----------



## Kaila

DaveA said:


> Recruit'em, pay 'em a decent minor league salary, and let 'em move up the pro ball ladder but keep the schools as educational institutes, not minor league franchises. That's my rant for the day.



Not a bad rant, Dave. 
And not a bad idea.  Separating a minor league concept, from educational schools.

It would be nice to also have physical and fun activities that more students at colleges could actually participate in, anyway, to add a bit of a different perspective, to your rant. 



Lethe200 said:


> set a reminder to watch the Baltimore Ravens host the New England Patriots



I agree that this should be an interesting match-up, however it goes.  

Colts have surprised me recently, too.

Miami looked poised to win their game last week, until they did more odd things that continue to feed the "intent on tanking" theory.  So we will see how badly they seem to want to lose this one.  I don't think it's the players, but the game plan, there.

Bronco's (without Flacco) over Cleve?  I am not sure about that pick.  Though i agree that the Browns have not impressed.


----------



## jerry old

DaveA
Tell me Ohio State, Alabama, (Oklahoma ?)  aren't second string NFL players,
made available for Saturdays, go on tell me: it 'ain't true Joe, tell me it ain't true
(Shoeless Joe Jackson, Black Socks)
Kaila got me to tweaked my brain about 0-O games.  Saw Cowboys and Lions
play to 5-0 in 60's; keep viewers on edge of seat.  All the Lions had to do was
get one touchdown; sixty minutes of nerves.
So, 0-0, Google says 1943, Giants and Lions played to 0-0 tie, cautions alleged  0-0 games reported are suspect.  Today, TV demands 3 Overtimes 'Viewers do not like tie games.'
(Baseball-saw Koufax and Bob Gibson get close)

We would be watching football, baseball in Antarctica if TV demands it.
They wanted soccer (cheaper contract), soccer is making roads into programing.
Prepare yourself, your going to be watching wrestling, two-three weeks ago
Fox had it on prime time.
"Are they going to have midgets wrestling?"
"If it sells, you betch'a"

Four or Five hours, my brain was still itching about 0-0. it rang a distance bell,
but what?
Finally arrived!
Jim *OTTO*, jersey # 00, what else would you expect from a guy with two zeros
 in his name?  I suppose didn't have to wear a jersey with TT on it, probably
would have, if Al Davis had thought of it.


----------



## Marie5656

I was never a football fan, but would watch the Bills with Rick.  I am back to not watching, but 20 years of habit dies hard, I still check in a few times during the game to check the score. LOL.


----------



## JustBonee

_^^  ..from Jerry's post
So, 0-0, Google says 1943, Giants and Lions played to 0-0 tie, cautions alleged 0-0 games reported are suspect. Today, TV demands 3 Overtimes 'Viewers do not like tie games.'




_


----------



## drifter

I quit professional football when that arkansawer bought the team and fired Tom Landry.


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> Kaila got me to tweaked my brain about 0-O games.



I was thinking 



jerry r. garner said:


> Saw Cowboys and Lions
> play to 5-0 in 60's; keep viewers on edge of seat. All the Lions had to do was
> get one touchdown; sixty minutes of nerves.





jerry r. garner said:


> Google says 1943, Giants and Lions played to 0-0 tie,



That was all interesting, Jerry.


----------



## JustBonee

Bizarre game going on in London this morning.   Texans up 26 - 3  over the Jaguars,   with only a few minutes to go. 
It's been interesting and a bit wild, especially the 3rd quarter....  Looked like both teams  were putting on a show for the crowd over there.

Locally we got the game on FOX

Vikings at Chiefs coming up!


----------



## jerry old

Yes. saw a smidge of game in London-Were going to tap that market regardless
of how it screws up the players orientation of time.

Stats for first half: Eagles gained 12 yards, Bears 9. that is a weird stat.

Is Mahomes playing or not- get updates, but they do not tell me about Mahomes?
Finally, in 4th quarter: 'Mahomes not playing.'


----------



## Kaila

I didn't know, but found out today,
that the owner of Jax'ville Jags  NFL Team, also owns Wembley Stadium in London,

and probably they sell more tickets there,  than to home games in Jax'ville. 

So that contributes to the situation, as well, of more games being played over there, despite the travel strains on players.

Vikings/Chiefs game was very close, and KC won by a field goal kick, in final seconds, even without Mahones.
That's another boost for Packers (in Minn's division).
As is the numerous dubious penalty calls favoring Pittsb Steelers, who got a close win over Colts, Which is a boost for Houston.(in Colts division)


----------



## jerry old

Ravens by 3, now, us see what BB can pull out of his hat


----------



## Kaila

You're on.  Pats by 3.  Down to the wire.   Just friendly forum competition.


----------



## jerry old

Kaila said:


> You're on.  Pats by 3.  Down to the wire.   Just friendly forum competition.


BB looking very concerned, very
Okay, Ravens by ummmm, maybe more than 3, I'm afraid to state 7-ahhh
Raven fumbled kickoff within red zone.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
10:30, Pats lost, Look,  My thinking  was there not a great team, good yea, they at  8-o, it just make sense there going to lose, probably going to lose two, three more. (Four?)
Tell you what, will give you six points, you take SF, they too have to lose sooner or later.  I only do not want them to lose to Seahawks-DaveA second's
that

Seahawks should have lost today; Bucs are not used to winning, Hawks are.


----------



## JustBonee

So  ALL the home teams won yesterday!   ... weird.  ....    (Texans-Jags doesn't count as it was out of the country)

Ravens coming back to power again,  or was that a fluke?


----------



## Kaila




----------



## DaveA

I only got to see bits and pieces of the Pats -Ravens game.  Total wipe-out by the Ravens. The Pats former renowned defense went down in flames. After yesterdays debacle, the Pats appear to be just another struggling team.

And a win by the Dolphins  - -"Will wonders never cease !!


----------



## Camper6

Minnesota Vikings is the team I root for.  Close to home.

Lost a close one yesterday. Sunday Nov 3


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I am a 49er fan-always have been. But mostly I am a fan of whatever team my grandsons are playing for. This is my grandson Alex on Saturday-and what his coach commented on FB about him...."Great shot!! One of the guttiest if not the guttiest performances I’ve ever seen from a QB in my entire life. I’m a really proud coach for that! " Alex was playing with a shoulder injury on Saturday-he thinks a pinched nerve but  we`ll see what they say today. Coach wanted him to sit out the second half but Alex refused. Mind you,they don`t really have another QB-the backup is also out with a bad shoulder.


----------



## JustBonee

Camper6 said:


> Minnesota Vikings is the team I root for.  Close to home.
> 
> Lost a close one yesterday. Sunday Nov 3



My son's team also.    Loses like that one yesterday really hurt.


----------



## moviequeen1

happy to learn the Pats lost to the Ravens,made my day


----------



## jerry old

Gott'a root for the  teams the poster's are sweating.
Would like to see Vikes rid themselves of the money on their back,
same for Buffalo, each 'been there' four times, still no cigar.

Would like to see Browns and Bengals do well, poor fans, exercise their futility
year after year.
Have trouble pulling for Niners ('The Catch,'), but I do not like the coach of
Seahawks; Pete Carroll was hip deep in NCAA violations at USC, 'ran away' to    Seattle.

Cowboys by 10, tonight; however they have trained us to  anticipate 'belly up'
behavior every game.


----------



## Lethe200

NY Times wrap-up on Week 9 (except for Monday's Cowboys/Giants game). I had to laugh at the writer's one-sentence summary on the Dolphins' win!

*What We Learned in NFL Week 9*
Lamar Jackson and the Ravens shocked the Patriots, the Chiefs beat Minnesota, and Denver’s Brandon Allen (who?) beat Cleveland. In a wild week, even the Dolphins won.
NY Times by Benjamin Hoffman Nov. 4, 2019
_(edited by Lethe200) _

Here’s what we learned:

*Being a kicker in 2019 is the pits.* A week after hitting a game-winning 51-yard field goal, Adam Vinatieri of the Colts missed an extra-point and shanked a potential go-ahead kick from 43 yards with less than two minutes remaining in his team’s loss. Seattle’s Jason Myers missed two field goals, including a potential game-winner at the end of regulation (only to be bailed out by his offense in overtime). Tennessee’s Ryan Succop went 0 for 3 on field goal attempts, including one from 44 yards that effectively sealed the loss to Carolina. After going 44 for 58 on Sunday, the league’s kickers are connecting on just 79.8 percent of field goal attempts for the year. If that number holds, it would be the first season since 2003 that the league dropped below 80 percent. Accuracy peaked in 2013 at 86.5 percent.

*One* Sentence About Sunday’s Games (*except when it takes more):

Ravens 37, Patriots 20:* A 17-0 lead shrunk to 17-13, and while the story of this game was certainly Baltimore’s offense, Marlon Humphrey’s 70-yard fumble recovery for a touchdown in the third quarter, which pushed the lead up to 24-13, gave the Ravens the boost they needed to hang on for a victory.
*What we learned: *NE’s highly-touted defense had absolutely no answer for the Ravens. The Patriots had been bandied about as an all-time defense despite not having beaten a team of consequence during an 8-0 start to the season. When asked to slow down Lamar Jackson, Mark Ingram II and the Ravens, NE wilted, losing by 37-20 in prime time.

*Texans 26, Jaguars 3*: Gardner Minshew picked a terrible time to have his worst game of the season, as his four turnovers in a loss will make it a lot easier to hand the ball back to Nick Foles after Jacksonville’s bye week.

*Chiefs 26, Vikings 23: *KC was expected to increase its focus on the run while the team waited for Patrick Mahomes to return, but the Chiefs had just 56 rushing yards on Sunday outside of Damien Williams’s outrageous 91-yard touchdown.
*What we learned:*. The Chiefs have held strong since QB Mahomes went down with a knee injury in Week 7. Back-up Matt Moore was great in relief in that win over Denver, played well in a loss to Green Bay last week, and he beat Minnesota this week. It was Moore’s first win since Dec. 24, 2016, and just his third since the 2011 season. Taking advantage of Reid’s system and KC’s tremendous skill players, Moore has been incredible: 659 yards, four touchdowns and no interceptions. The Chiefs are in first place in the AFC West.

*Chargers 26, Packers 11: *Aaron Rodgers and Philip Rivers have combined for 741 passing touchdowns in their long careers, but they had just one between them in this game, which was decided by kickers* and the Chargers’ running game.
* Chargers kicker Michael Badgley personally contributed 14 pts.

*Seahawks 40, Buccaneers 34: *It felt like Seattle got away with a win when it should have lost. But Russell Wilson had 378 passing yards and five touchdowns, and Chris Carson had 106 rushing yards against the NFL’s best run defense, so maybe the Seahawks can just be happy about an emotional win at home.
*What we learned:* Turnovers haunt Jameis Winston. The Buccaneers quarterback got away with an awful pass in the first half, as Breshad Perriman raced forward to snag a batted ball out of the air for a shocking touchdown. That, along with several other huge plays on both sides of the ball, had Winston and Tampa Bay leading by 21-7 late in the second quarter. But Seattle, thanks to a nearly flawless day from Russell Wilson, chipped away at that lead, and in the fourth quarter, Winston paid for his good fortune in the first half by having the ball jarred free from his hand on a sack, resulting in a vital turnover. Seattle went ahead six plays later, and won in overtime.

*Panthers 30, Titans 20:* Kyle Allen may have been knocked down several pegs in last week’s loss to SF, but with this win he improved to 5-1 as a starter this season and may hold onto the job depending on how Cam Newton’s upcoming medical evaluations shake out.

*Raiders 31, Lions 24: *The Raiders appeared to do Detroit a huge favor in the game’s closing moments, as they had to call a timeout with 8 seconds left to get their defense set, which, in turn, gave the Lions, who had no timeouts remaining, a better chance to set up a play. But Oakland’s defense proceeded to shut down Matthew Stafford’s options, making him force a pass attempt to Logan Thomas that fell incomplete, effectively ending the game.

*Eagles 22, Bears 14: *Finishing a game with just 164 yards of offense is fairly awful, but it took a fairly solid second half for Chicago to get there, as the Bears had just 9 in the first half.

*Bills 24, Redskins 9: *In a rare meeting of two of the NFL’s top-ten career rushing leaders, Adrian Peterson (No. 6 on the career list) had a much better day than Frank Gore (No. 4). Devin Singletary, who trails each of those players by more than 13,500 career rushing yards, led Buffalo to an easy win.

*Broncos 24, Browns 19: *Denver’s Brandon Allen had not played in a competitive game since the Liberty Bowl in 2016, but he became the latest quarterback to find a way to beat Cleveland. In what may have been an NFL first, three quarterbacks with the same last name (Brandon, Kyle and Josh Allen) all won games on the same day.

*Steelers 26, Colts 24: *Brian Hoyer threw three touchdown passes in relief of the injured Jacoby Brissett, but his pick-six in the second quarter played a large role in a close loss by Indianapolis.

*Dolphins 26, Jets 18: *Ryan Fitzpatrick had a nice day, but you have to consider the context.
*What we learned: *The Tank Bowl has lost its luster. It was hard not to look ahead to the Dolphins’ matchup with the Bengals in Week 16, when it seemed that both hapless teams would enter that game with 0-14 records. The Jets, eager to prove that there are more than two terrible teams in the NFL, ruined everything by losing in Miami. Not only did the Dolphins’ win put Cincinnati — which is on a bye week — in strong position to secure the No. 1 pick in the 2020 draft, but it knocked Miami out of last place in the A.F.C. East by way of a tiebreaker with the Jets. Some teams can’t even tank right.


----------



## jerry old

wrong post


----------



## jerry old

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I am a 49er fan-always have been. But mostly I am a fan of whatever team my grandsons are playing for. This is my grandson Alex on Saturday-and what his coach commented on FB about him...."Great shot!! One of the guttiest if not the guttiest performances I’ve ever seen from a QB in my entire life. I’m a really proud coach for that! " Alex was playing with a shoulder injury on Saturday-he thinks a pinched nerve but  we`ll see what they say today. Coach wanted him to sit out the second half but Alex refused. Mind you,they don`t really have another QB-the backup is also out with a bad shoulder.
> 
> 
> You didn't mention the name of his high school


----------



## jerry old

Poll:
who is more bland, BB or Jason Garrett?
BB, Garrett is a zombie.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

He is in college. College of the Redwoods Eureka,Ca. We found out yesterday he has scholarships coming but we don`t know where he`ll be transferring yet. In high school,he broke the 27 year old passing record,set by,ironically,his baseball coach. He`s a really good QB-made the front page of our local newspaper almost every week his senior year. His biggest problem is,he`s short.Only 5`10. QBs are supposed to be taller. But he makes up for it in heart.


----------



## Kaila

Lethe200 said:


> *Being a kicker in 2019 is the pits.*



I  had been wondering why so many of the kickers are missing their kicks, this year, and I am still wondering.
Different lengths, different locations, varying weather conditions etc... but it is not a good idea, for most teams,  to get into field position, at end of game,  to count on winning with a kick, , this year!




Lethe200 said:


> Chargers kicker Michael Badgley personally contributed 14 pts.



Now, there is one,  all teams would like to have!
That team needs to keep him, though, that's for sure they need him!




jerry r. garner said:


> who is more bland, BB or Jason Garrett?
> BB, Garrett is a zombie.



I was going to answer Garrett, my personal opinion to your question,
but then you clarified, there were additional options.  



Mrs. Robinson said:


> But he makes up for it in heart.


----------



## Lethe200

WSJ's Beaton contributed another fun wrap-up of the NFL's Race To The Bottom. From his column today:

".....There’s one obvious prize in this draft for the NFL’s worst teams: Alabama quarterback Tua Tagovailoa. Yes, there’s also Ohio State defensive end Chase Young, but to be bad enough to get the top pick in the draft teams usually need to have a big problem at the sport’s most important position.

The Dolphins complicated their quest for the No. 1 pick by winning a game. That placed them in a crowded pack of one-win teams—along with the Jets, Redskins and Falcons—trailing Cincinnati in the race to the bottom.

These teams also run into each other over the second half. The Jets play the Dolphins again. The Jets and Dolphins both play the Bengals. The Jets also face the Redskins. *The winners of these games? They may be the losers.* "


----------



## jerry old

LETHE:
Race to the bottom, makes you thing something is backwards, doesn't it.'
'Boy's we can't win today, that would destroy our draft picks.  So us go out there and lose.'

Kaila:
Field goal kickers are best defined as 'peculiar,' kicking 50 yards field goals
one week, missing two short one next week.  Their a coach's  nightmares.

LSU vs 'Bam'a -
 a feast of head knocking and gives us an opportunity to see which of the QB is the best.
I'm picking LSU by (may I quibble....???? want to say 6)  okay, LSU by 6



.


----------



## DaveA

I've always thought that "narrowing the goal posts would make for better games where there was more incentive to drive to the red zone and then try and punch it in,  rather than getting the kicker just past mid-field and trying a field goal from there.  Some games are mostly exchanging field goals rather than touchdowns.


----------



## Ken N Tx

DaveA said:


> I've always thought that "narrowing the goal posts would make for better games where there was more incentive to drive to the red zone and then try and punch it in,  rather than getting the kicker just past mid-field and trying a field goal from there.  Some games are mostly exchanging field goals rather than touchdowns.


All point after touchdowns should be from the 50 yard line..


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> LSU vs 'Bam'a -
> a feast of head knocking and gives us an opportunity to see which of the QB is the best.
> I'm picking LSU by (may I quibble....???? want to say 6)  okay, LSU by 6.



I somehow missed when OSU became No. 1

But anyway,    a great game coming up  this afternoon when LSU takes on Bama.   I'm a LSU fan, but feel Alabama is going to take it.
I'm not up on the injuries.  
If LSU wins, they will probably go back to first.


----------



## jerry old

Ohio State 73 points, disgraceful: tromp on opponent, leaving them crying...pursue national ranking.
A rational person would not waste their time: however,

Bunch of biggies, got popped today

SF vs Seattle- Monday night, pick Seahawks   The Niners are the better team, but have to go with   Russel Wilson:   He has been in big game, a bunch.  He is best field general in football.                         

Okay, with six games to go, pick your Superbowl teams or team  (You can change until only two games remain)

It is again the year of the Saints, do not know their opponent, don't care.
 ("What evidence, why did you select Saints?"
("I got a feeling.)


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> SF vs Seattle- Monday night, pick Seahawks The Niners are the better team, but have to go with Russel Wilson: He has been in big game, a bunch. He is best field general in football.



I agree that will be an interesting match-up.  I can't stay up that late, especially watching football, but will watch the beginning of it.

Fun ideas of yours, about predictions for end of season.... I will agree on Saints, as they seem to have a very total, balanced team, along with the 2 great QB's.  But thanks for saying I can switch to Packers or 49ers, (or Seattle) later on.  

I think either the Pats or KC, on the other side, but again, I reserve that right you gave me, to change, till 2 games left. 

Many of today's NFL games look like blow-outs, on paper, i can't find an upset pick i like. 

 Though i have no idea which team would be favored in the Detroit/ Chicago game.  

And @Lethe200   didn't tell me the predictions.  

Btw, Burrows , QB for LSU looked better yesterday than Tua for Alabama, but they both look like they would beat a few of the NFL teams.  I am sure someone will want them.


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> Ohio State 73 points, disgraceful: tromp on opponent, leaving them crying...pursue national ranking.
> A rational person would not waste their time: however,



FYI ...  the score of that Ohio State - Maryland game would have been  100-0  or higher,   if Ohio State had kept their starters in the game ..
After half time they used all 2nd string, and got down to their 3rd string in the 4th quarter.  ... 3rd string QB and all.  
Maryland just didn't come to play.  

So don't blame OSU ... they weren't running up the score at all,   or they would have kept the 1st string in the game.


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> Btw, Burrows , QB for LSU looked better yesterday than Tua for Alabama, but they both look like they would beat a few of the NFL teams.  I am sure someone will want them.



Burrow should get the Heisman now.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Ruthanne said:


> I live in the Cleveland area and we have the Browns for a team.  I have not watched football because I really haven't understood the game but I figure if I watch I may discover what they are doing and why... I don't know if we have a good team this year or not but will see.
> 
> What is your team and do you watch them?
> View attachment 74484


Ruthanne I wish you luck, I watched football with my husband for 55 years I still don’t understand it!


----------



## Lethe200

I LOVED this article in the NY Times! Here's an excerpt, plus a link to the full article (NY Times allows access to 5 free articles per month):

*At Tennessee Titans Games, the Fiercest Tailgaters Are Kurds*
Nashville’s big Kurdish community has fallen hard for football, and parking-lot feasts that feature biryani but no alcohol.
NY Times Nov. 8, 2019
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/08/...lick&module=Well&pgtype=Homepage&section=Food
(excerpt)

NASHVILLE — The parking lot of Nissan Stadium was mostly empty at 8 on a recent Sunday morning, save for those dedicated few who had shown up early to stake out a spot for the tailgate before the game between the Tennessee Titans and the Buffalo Bills. The fans set up their tents, hung their Titans flags, unpacked their packets of hamburger buns and filled their coolers with ice and beer.

One group, though, was doing things a little differently. These tailgaters had the tents, the hamburgers, the flag and the coolers, but they also set out silver trays of biryani. Their coolers contained cans of orange soda and pouches of Kool-Aid, but no alcohol.

Flying alongside the Titans banner were two more flags — one for America, and one for Kurdistan, the semiautonomous region of the Middle East that most of them fled at a young age.

Here in Nashville, home to about 15,000 Kurdish-Americans, the largest population in the United States, many Kurds have fallen in love with the Titans, and come together by tailgating at home games. But they’re not just casual fans. They’re die-hard devotees.

On this October morning, they had purposefully set up their tents near the Buffalo Bills tailgaters to maximize heckling opportunities. About 30 strong, they booed at anyone who walked by in a Bills jersey, and yelled, “Titan up!” (the team’s cheer) at those wearing Titans gear.


----------



## JustBonee

As they say ... _On Any Given Sunday _... 

Upsets today:
Titans beat Kansas City  ... Browns over the Bills ...  Falcons stomped  the Saints ... and Miami beat  the Colts 

How's that for a crazy day in the NFL ?


----------



## Kaila

Bonnie said:


> How's that for a crazy day in the NFL ?



Baltimore's about the only one I got right!    

And I give notice that I am presently re-thinking those predictions,  I made a few hours ago, about Superbowl contenders.  
Is there a limit on how many times I can re-think that?


----------



## DaveA

OMG--- what a Sunday.  Dolphins over the Colts, 16-12.  Jets over Giants, 34-27.  Surprises also included losses by the Saints, Bills, and Chiefs.


----------



## Kaila

I didn't see that Saints game.  What happened to their offense?

I know most all good teams can have bad games, but that low score from them, is surprising.
The other games were closer, even though they had unexpected outcomes.


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> I didn't see that Saints game.  What happened to their offense?
> 
> I know most all good teams can have bad games, but that low score from them, is surprising.
> The other games were closer, even though they had unexpected outcomes.



I didn't watch that game either  ..  Brees'  offensive line just didn't show up ... he was sacked 6 times,  and no TDs for the day


----------



## Kaila

Thanks, Bonnie.
Yes, the offensive line having trouble, or injuries, would explain it.

I have noticed that's partly why 49ers Garoppolo does so well. He gets protected by the O-line, for a long time, and for a wide area, so he has more options than many of the other QB's.


----------



## DaveA

No more undefeated teams for this season.  The  49ers fell to the SeaHawks in OT.


----------



## jerry old

In ancient history, the college all-star team  played the NFL champs for that year.
The college all-stars got two weeks to practice ( I  think it was two weeks) the NfL champs took the game lightly, got beat a couple of times.
The NFL teams saw it as a 'pain,' the college  all-stars viewed it as an opportunity to 'strut their stuff.'
In the 70", s game was canceled for lack of interest.

Kaila thinks the Seni-Pro teams like Ohio State, 'bama... could beat some of the pro teams, If they let the college teams play as a unit
they would surprise some of the lesser pro teams.

The 'biggie' college teams that field seni-pro teams, tell me again they do not violate NCAA recurting rules.


----------



## jerry old

Camper 6,
Your Vikes stifled 'boy's running attack, Vikes offensive line puzzled
'boy's.  Well, you just wait for adjustments at half-time: 'boy's made no adjustments, were beaten soundly both halfs- good game Vikes.  

Mr. Jason Garrett showed us he was the coach of the 'boys. 
(When you score a touchdown, you kick the extra point, you only attempt
2 point conversions in particular circumstances.)
So, here is Mr. Garrett holding one his index finger, 'kick field goal for one point,'...Well thanks, Mr. Garrett that was out intention.  He did it again when
'boys scored second touchdown.
This is the most animated behavior Mr. Garrett has ever exhibited.
A local sportscaster, who has close to be fired several times for pushing too far, had a great time after the game, regarding Mr. Garrett's finger.

Not to worry, 'boy's fans are used to peculiar events.

Boy's will beat Pats (if not they need to leave town).

Bonnie
Yes, a bunch of the 'good guys,' all jumped into the tank.
Oh well, gives us a chance to say, 'I remember 2019, when....'


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> *In ancient history, the college all-star team  played the NFL champs for that year.
> The college all-stars got two weeks to practice ( I  think it was two weeks) the NfL champs took the game lightly, got beat a couple of times.
> The NFL teams saw it as a 'pain,' the college  all-stars viewed it as an opportunity to 'strut their stuff.'*










Oh, the good ole days ...

...   https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.c...he-college-all-star-game-came-to-a-rainy-end/

On July 23, 1976, the Super Bowl champion Steelers played what would become the last College All-Star Game. A horrific thunderstorm broke out in the third quarter, and video of the gamehas to be seen to be believed: Not only was the storm like something out of a disaster movie, but when the college team’s coach, Ara Parseghian called a timeout to try to get his players organized in the monsoon, the fans took the opportunity to storm the field. 
Eventually the game was called off in the third quarter, both because of lightning and because those fans on the field had torn down the goal posts and showed no signs of being willing to vacate. The Steelers led 24-0 at the time the game was called.
And that was the end of the College All-Star Game, for that year and forever.


----------



## JustBonee

The crazy video of that last game  ^^^^^


----------



## Lethe200

Yes, week 10 was full of upsets. Somebody came up with this meme, I ROLF !!


----------



## Kaila

Lethe200 said:


> Somebody came up with this meme, I ROLF



That IS so funny!  Thank you for putting that here. 

I also enjoyed hearing the stories from  @Bonnie   and from  @jerry r. garner
I had not been watching football in those years, and hadn't heard about any of that! 

(Not that I am too young to have been watching back then, but I was busy doing other things.  LOL)


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> I also enjoyed hearing the stories from  @Bonnie   and from  @jerry r. garner
> I had not been watching football in those years, and hadn't heard about any of that!



Gosh Kaila,  you have really missed a lot of GREAT football ...

My very favorite years (memories)  are back in   the 60's and 70's,   for both NFL and college.


----------



## Diomed

DaveA said:


> No more undefeated teams for this season.  The  49ers fell to the SeaHawks in OT.


That was a crazy game. I am a diehard Seahawks fan. I have been since 1977. I used to live in Washington state and the Hawks pulled me in when Zorn to Largent was the rage.
Anyways, this current team I call “the cardiac kids” because they literally almost give me a heart attack every week. Every game no matter the opponent comes right down to the end. The only game they have won comfortably this season was their first against Arizona. They are 8-2 but I still can’t believe it because they have barely beat crappy teams.


----------



## jerry old

Okay, Bonnie, your the Browns fan-right?
Yea, yaaaaa, come on beat those Pittsburg guy, yaaa!

Qarterbacks: Mayfield, may be a good qb, but:

David Carr was 1st round pick by Texas in 2002, he was a great college Qb.

He labored for five years with this brand new team; the team was pitiful, just
pitiful.  David Carr was squashed, beat on, knocked silly for five years.
He became gun shy, expecting every play to get his head knocked off.
He was ruined, he was traded, became a backup for several pro teams.

(Derek Carr is current qb of Raiders-injured reserve, I think)

Mayhfield is showing signs of being gun shy; who can blame him-he spent a lot of last year having his head handed to him.

On the other hand:
Archie Manning ( Peyton and Eli's pappy) labored with the Saints for 13 years.
getting mangled ever Sunday.  Saints never had a winning season while Archie was qb,- no supporting cast for Archie, no nothing, for i3 season.

I wonder if Pappy told his sons, 'Boy's when you take the field take a lot of
aspirin.

I wonder why one qb can take pain and not flinch, while others show the effects on chronic fear.


----------



## JustBonee

I'm in Houston @jerry r. garner 
...  suffered thru those early years when David Carr was  here.   It just wasn't fair to him.  

Anyone see Thursday Night's game last night? .... Steelers vs Browns  ... what a brawl, just disgusting!


----------



## jerry old




----------



## jerry old

"Your supposed to leave room to explain why you're posting the video dipstick.  How the folks going to know there supposed to scroll down to next post.",
"Oh."
Yes, it is baseball, I know, I know, were supposed to be talking about football.
Post 270, around the 12 minute mark, Marichal discusses how he and his team: Dominican Republican Air Force Team, lost a double header; the entire team were thrown in jail for five days.
Never hear of such, couldn't resist!

In view of last night's game: Brown and Steelers' with the Helmet Incident:.
1. Fights in sports will occur: In football, it is part of the game.
However, when you use an object (a football helmet) that is no longer a typical sports brawl with a lot of pushing and shoving;
it is a felony.

2. In 1965, Giant Picture, Juan Marichal hit Dodger Catcher, Johnny Rosenboro
in the head with a baseball bat.
That too is a felony!

Why am I mixing baseball and football?
In both baseball and football games, the city assigns a certain number of police due to  the large number of people  for crown control, traffic, possible fights in the stands...
In addition, the clubs hire off-duty policeman to act as security guards.
In both incidents there were police officers present when a felony occurred.  They made no arrest, took no one to jail...


It is difficult to hurt someone when they are wearing pads, helmets...
The removal of the helmet is an automatic ejection, have no idea the penalty
for ripping off the helmet of an opponent.
I know it is a rough division, Ravens and  Steelers will, 'mash your meat.'

You will not see this  Steeler player again this season,  and you shouldn't.
The commissioner only recourse is to hit these players in the pocket book,
given the salaries of today's players- that is a big hit.
I would suspend for the remainder of this season and all of next season.


----------



## jerry old

More off topic stuff: 1972-77
Conrad Dobler reputation as the nastiest man in football was  earned by a marginal player who had to get his opponent concentrating more on getting even with Dobler than the football game they were playing; he was successful.

When he was traded from the St. Louis Cardinals to the New Orleans Saint's
his comment was:'
'I've been promoted, from a cardinal to a saint.'


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie:
Ooops! 
Went through post to find Clevaland Fan, though it was you; I guess I need a list of who's who.
David Carr, I saw his in first, second year.   He could have been the catalyst
for the team, but the front office did not pursue offensive linemen.
I remember telling a guy a work, 'Watch this kid.'
More and more we realize it's the front office decisions on personnel that make a winning team.  Great player's cannot play the game alone.


----------



## Lethe200

*Week 11 in the NFL – Still wild, not as crazy as Week 10*
Compiled/edited from Cam Inman, Bay Area Newsgroup and Benjamin Hoffman,  NY Times. _Re-edited with irreverent snark by Lethe200. My personal additions in italics._

*Thursday Night: Steelers 7, Browns 21. *
In an AFC North battle, the (5-5) Steelers visited the (4-6) Browns. With only 14 seconds left in the game, Browns DE Myles Garrett grabbed Steeler QB Mason Rudolph as he threw a pass, rode him to the ground, and the fight was on. Garrett ended up yanking Rudolph's helmet off, then hit him with it. Garrett was tossed on an automatic ejection, then suspended for the rest of 2019 along with an undisclosed fine. Both teams were fined $250K and other lesser suspensions/fines will follow: https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...-swing-fallout-player-reactions-more-to-know/

_*#1 Must Watch: Texans at Ravens *_- Ravens are favored. _Agree._
Why? Because these are two of the best young signal callers in the NFL right now. Baltimore’s Lamar Jackson has drawn heaps of praise for his play this season — rightly so — but Houston’s Deshaun Watson is a more polished passer who can be just as exciting on any given play. Watson uses his speed and elusiveness to move around in the pocket and to allow plays to develop, almost like a right-handed Steve Young, in an upward trajectory of his three-season career. He is on pace for career bests in completion percentage (70.2), passer rating (107.1), interception percentage (1.7), yards per game (270.2) and sack percentage (7.6).

Each team has a defense that generates turnovers, and each has a running game that wears out the opposition. But both teams are weaker on pass defense and better against the run. Considering Watson’s distinct advantage as a passer, that could keep things close.

*Patriots at Eagles *– Pick: Patriots. _Disagree - I think the Eagles may surprise the odds._
The X-factor in this game is motivation. NE is coasting, a division title wrapped up no matter what. A win clinches their 19th straight winning season, one season shy of the Dallas Cowboys (1966-85). Philadelphia is in a fierce fight in the NFC East and can’t afford to make any mistakes, especially at home. This could be an upset only if NE runs into one of the Eagles' 50/50 "good weeks".

*Cardinals at 49ers *- Pick: Niners. _I disagree (and I'm a Niners fan). _
Thanks to QB Kyler Murray, the Cards are one of two teams to pass for more than 200 yards against San Francisco’s suffocating defense this season. That’s not to say Arizona should expect an upset, but the Niners are suffering the same injury hex that hit them last year.

_This young team is really banged up at critical positions. Neither D nor O will be at the level they were the first time they squeaked by the Cards 28–25 in Week 9. They are better than last year, but they lack sufficient depth._

The Niners gave up that dramatic Monday Night loss to Seattle lacking their starting center, two best receivers, and starting kicker – then announced Ronald Blair, the DE who sacked QB Russell Wilson in the fourth quarter, tore his ACL on that play and is out for the season.

Joe Staley, a stalwart on the all-important OL, had just returned from a six week injury stint; only to have to go into surgery the next day for surgery on his fingers. Their best RB, Matt Breida, is out again after aggravating an ankle injury. It is possible neither TE George Kittle nor WR Emmanuel Sanders may play (both are on day-to-day status) vs the Cards. _Lacking his two favorite targets, Niner QB Jimmy G must deal with a mediocre crop of second-string players who suffer from lack of experience, the dropsies, and often both. He's good, but not good enough yet to overcome bad players around him. Wait till next year._

*Saints at Buccaneers *– Pick, Saints
The Saints have to be favored over the Bucs....but that depends on which Saints team shows up. The team which won 7 games to the Bucs' paltry 3 wins? Or the team that got manhandled last week by the 1–7 Atlanta Falcons – in New Orleans!

_I watched that game – in all the years I've watched a Drew Brees-led team, I don't think I've ever seen them look flatter or more disjointed. His OL line played atrociously – the Falcons made more sacks in that one game than they had gotten all year IN TOTAL before Week 10. His receivers never could get open, the running game went nowhere. Several times the TV announcers commented the Falcons were playing the way everyone expected the Saints to do, and vice versa. 

*Sunday’s Other Games*_
*Jaguars at Colts *- Pick: Colts. _Agree. _
The Colts (5-4) are welcoming back QB Jacoby Brissett, who has been terrific as an unexpected starter in Indianapolis; while Brian Hoyer, who filled in for him last week, was comically bad. It’s impossible to say how the Jaguars will look with QB Nick Foles again under center after popular back-up Gardner Minshew returns to the bench. But the smart money is on the home team.

*Cowboys at Lions - *Pick: Cowboys. _Agree._
The Cowboys OL has struggled in pass protection since Tyron Smith left Week 4 with an ankle injury. The Cowboys (5-4) have been almost twice as likely to allow a hurry within 3 seconds, contributing to their offensive stumbles. The assumption is the team will not let another win slip through their fingers as they did last Sunday night against the Vikings. But if Lions QB Matthew Stafford plays, it could be an actual game.

*Broncos at Vikings - *Pick: Vikings. _Agree._
Denver sneaked a win last week over Cleveland, but the Vikings (7-3) will be a more capable opponent. Minnesota’s last six games have included five wins and a 3-point loss to Kansas City, thanks to Gary Kubiak helping reshape the team’s offense to better suit Kirk Cousins. The Vikes will probably run the ball, taking advantage of Denver's poor run D.

*Bears at Rams - *Pick: Rams. _Agree._
Last year the Rams went to the Super Bowl and are now suffering the usual SB doldrums. Expected to be the NFC West leader, instead they are mired in third (5–4) behind SF and Seattle. They will be meeting both teams in the second half of the season; plus they'll have to get past not only the Bears, but also the Ravens and the Cowboys. The Rams seem to have lost confidence in Todd Gurley, which has left Jared Goff susceptible to pressure.

*Bills at Dolphins - *Pick: Bills. _No opinion._
Are the Dolphins good, by any stretch of the imagination? No. Are the Bills (6-3) as good as their record suggests? Also no. When these teams played in Buffalo, the Bills won by 10, and another win this week is likely. Bills RB Frank Gore is looking to move past Barry Sanders for the No. 3 spot on the NFL’s all-time rushing list. Still, Miami (2–7) is the only AFC East team on a two-game winning streak, and they're at home.

*Falcons at Panthers - *Pick: Panthers. _Agree. _
The Falcons (2–7) are now officially the NFL's 2019 "anything can happen on any given week" team. An underwhelming (and sometimes horrible) team on both sides of the ball, Atlanta obliterated the Saints last week in the season's biggest upset. The Panthers (5-4) are nowhere near as good as the Saints, and Christian McCaffrey will be aiming for a rushing touchdown in his eighth straight game, despite a sore foot. Expecting high-level consistency out of Atlanta is moot. But QB Matt Ryan might be able to make enough plays to keep this game close or engineer a second straight upset, especially if Falcons' RB Brian Hill can find easy running room against Carolina's poor run D.

*Bengals at Raiders - *Pick: Raiders. _Agree. _
Raiders QB Derek Carr is leading a unit that has scored at least 24 points in six consecutive games. That streak should hit seven against the lowly Bengals, and Oakland should win at home. Rookie RB Josh Jacobs has established himself as a terrific find, justifying the Raiders' first round pick. The Bengals (0-9) won't get into the win column this week.

*Jets at Redskins - *Pick: Redskins. _No opinion. _
While neither team is going anywhere, the Redskins (1-8) have consistently been worse. Redskins rookie quarterback Dwayne Haskins will have to grow up fast to deal with Jamal Adams, the Jets safety who was named to the Pro Football Writers' 2017 NFL All-Rookie Team.

*Monday’s Matchup – Chiefs at Chargers (playing in Mexico City). *Pick: Chiefs. _Agree. _
KC could write off a 3-pt loss last week to the Titans as a fluke. The concern is KC has now lost winnable games at home to Tennessee and Indianapolis, with no key injuries to blame for either letdown. The Chargers (4-6) are coming off a truly ugly loss to Oakland, and they have to be shaken by that poor passing game. LA's RB Melvin Gordon has been on a roll recently, with an opportunity for a big game here. KC allows 148.1 yards on the ground (31st in the league).


----------



## Kaila

Thanks for all of that,  @Lethe200

As for the top section, that is interesting that you foresee some upsets, there.
Phil over Pats, you said....I say okay to that, it's  possible...though I don't think so.
But Ariz over 49ers?  Wow, 49ers must be sputtering …..

And, the Saints;  That last game must have been shocking to watch. I didn't get to see how that happened, but was told above in this thread, the O-line, as you said too.
But you think they will recover themselves enough for the Bucc's…. Yes, I would guess so.

That Houston/ Balt game would be interesting toss-up.

Jax at Colts... I think QB Foles might do well , and Jaguars might win that one.

Dallas is another very inconsistent team, this year.  Who knows, how they'll do, each week...

Btw, Seattle never surprises me, with their many comeback wins, this year and previous ones, with QB Wilson.

And Jets at Wash...NO OPINION?  WHy?


----------



## Lethe200

I've often said to friends that it isn't always the best team that makes it into the Super Bowl. It's the two that have had the least critical injuries over the season. And that is strictly luck - bad for some teams, good for others.

In 55+ yrs of watching football I have to say the 2019 Niners are a mostly young team, led by a newbie coach (only 3 yrs experience as HC, all with the Niners). They are turning themselves around in commendable fashion after extraordinarily poor front office mgmt devastated the team for the better part of 20 yrs.

Over 80% of the Niners players in 2019 were not on the team in 2018. Plus, Shanahan runs a very complex offense. He is not yet at the point - and neither are his players - to where they can make seamless adjustments when things do not go well....such as players going down. As I mentioned, SF lacks depth.

John Lynch (who went into the HoF this year) was a risky choice as GM (also 3 yrs w/Niners, NO front office experience at all) but he and Shanahan have drafted very well and wisely. It takes time to rebuild a team from the disaster it was in 2016:
2016: 2-16, dead last in division
2017: 6-10, still last! But Jimmy G. came on-board and won the last 4 games, so there was hope.
2018: 4-12 (this was when JG went down on 9/23 and had surgery, ending his season), ended in 3rd when AZ was even worse and took last place in 4th.

Consider that even if they only split their remaining 6 games in 2019, they will end up 11-5. This is WAY beyond what anyone who follows the team and is not blind to their faults, would have expected. Even if they don't win the division, they have developed a solid basis for 2020 that is necessary for getting to the next level.

On the boards, most of us fans were forecasting 2019 to be maybe 8-8, if we were lucky 9-7 or 10-6.

Re the Monday night game:
Even with the Niners D understrength, Wilson had his lowest totals this season. If Kittle and Sanders had played, I feel the Niners would have won. Jimmy G's rapport with those two receivers is unreal. Sanders is new, but Kittle and JG have been solid ever since their first game together. In 2019 JG's passer rating with Sanders AND Kittle is.....perfect. Yup, a solid 158 rating.

Even one of them playing would have helped. The Niners second-string receivers are an inconsistent and poor bunch, except for Deebo Samuels. Samuels is a promising rookie, however, and given some serious work could turn into a solid second-stringer.

Because of the Niners overachieving in 2019, even if they win the division I would not expect them to advance past the first round. They are still raw around the edges, but I think they will be a more solid contender in 2020.
***

Re the Seahawks: I've watched Wilson ever since he broke in. Although overall the team is flawed compared to previous years, Wilson's 2019 performance is absolutely the best it has ever been. I think he is proving to everyone that multiple Lombardi Trophies or not, he deserves first ballot vote-in to the HoF as soon as he's eligible.

It was clear on Monday Night the pick-up of Jadeveon Clowney was what the Seattle D needed. He is the Charles Haley / Deion Sanders of this generation when he is on fire - the only negative being he has not shown himself to be consistent in every game.

I think if Seattle had not gotten Clowney, they would not have advanced through the playoffs. With him, I think they have a much better chance. I reiterate, it is not offense that wins in the playoffs and championship - it is defense. This is why the Patriots are more vulnerable this year, and why if the Ravens stay healthy they may very well get back into the SB.


----------



## JustBonee

Lethe200 said:


> It was clear on Monday Night the pick-up of Jadeveon Clowney was what the Seattle D needed. He is the Charles Haley / Deion Sanders of this generation *when *he is on fire -* the only negative being he has not shown himself to be consistent in every game.*
> 
> I think if Seattle had not gotten Clowney, they would not have advanced through the playoffs. With him, I think they have a much better chance..




Clowney is a total  mystery. ...Nothing consistent about him at all  ..
While with the Texans, he would  have a great game every now and then,  and be all in,  and then the next game,  his head was in the clouds somewhere.  ..   
 He drove the coaches crazy with his erratic play, so they got rid of him.   
They  pretty much gave him away.


----------



## Kaila

@Bonnie
I rooted for Houston today, for YOU, but it wasn't enough to pull them to a victory.  

@Lethe200
You were correct that Arizona pushed the 49ers to the brink, and were able to lead for a while,
but well, as many teams today, they couldn't sustain it to the end.

Even Phil Eagles were ahead of Pats, but defenses on both sides ran the game, and Pats pulled that one out.

Minn almost blew that game, but as you predicted, the Colts won their game with Jaguars.

And we will not need to discuss the Jets/ Wash game, that you didnt care to predict either way.

Is Cinn Bengals now tanking for Burrows?


----------



## JustBonee

I'm planning on seeing the Ravens in the Super Bowl  this year.  Both  the Pats and Ravens should win the rest of their regular season games.  
As for the NFC,    I don't see many of their games, so not too clear on that picture.  ...  I'm thinking Packers or Vikings for their top spot.

....  just my 2 cents worth at this point.


----------



## jerry old

I've hand written a note to myself of who's who on this post and what teams
they cheer for.  It is a bit late in the season to post it, so we muddle on.

Kaila and Lethe 200 are our professors that keep the rest of us informed of who
is playing who this week, very useful.

Only two games of importance Sunday: Ravens squashed Texans-Texans not
that bad, but they were terrible last Sunday.  Looks like Ravens are world beaters, but they play in a tough division-Steelers and it looks like Browns are on the move? Bengals remain a mystery team.
Pats and Eagles-Eagles missing so of their good players, but when you play
the Pats you best have a  game play, perhaps several game plans.

Niners are a shoo-in, except, except for Russell Wilson.  Their 2nd meeting
should be a 'good'un.' 
Rams-what happened? The Worle beaters have lost their way


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned in NFL Week 11*
NY Times by Benjamin Hoffman, Nov. 18, 2019 (_Annotated by Lethe200, in italics)_

*No lead is safe against Kirk Cousins.* The Vikings trailed the Broncos, 20-0, at halftime on Sunday and were down by 23-7 at the start of the fourth quarter. They proceeded to win, 27-23.

*The Ravens have the best offense in the NFL.* After bullying their way to 41 points in a blowout win over Houston, Baltimore is averaging 34.1 points a game. No other team is averaging even 30. When you consider how much the Ravens’ defense dominated Deshaun Watson and the Texans, it is time to wonder if this team is a legitimate Super Bowl contender.

_I'm surprised at Hoffman's wondering. I've watched three of the Ravens' string of six wins and it was clear they were getting better every week. They look like the Saints looked in 2018 – a true SB contender, playing in sync on both sides of the ball. Let's hope the officials don't end up taking that momentum away from them, à la the Saints vs Rams 2018 playoff debacle._

*Lamar Jackson is an MVP candidate.* Baltimore's Jackson threw four touchdown passes on Sunday — his second game this season with four or more — and is up to 19 for the season. While he trails Russell Wilson, who has 23 (and is a strong MVP candidate, as well) among others, no one can match Jackson’s combination of 2,258 passing yards and 788 rushing yards. In Sunday’s win he lit up the highlight reel once again with a 39-yard run like something out of a video game.

*The 49ers and the Patriots aren’t invincible, but they’re awfully good.* Both were coming off their first losses of the season, and both made things interesting by getting into early trouble this week. SF was down by 16-0 before beating the Cardinals, 36-26, and NE was down by 10-0 before beating the Eagles, 17-10. It was enough to give the  teams a decent scare, but order at the top of the NFL was restored by games' end.

*It was a good week to be a NY quarterback.* Josh Allen of the Bills has been known to occasionally joke about being the only NFL quarterback who actually plays in New York. Allen threw for three touchdowns and ran for another in a blowout over Miami; Sam Darnold of the Jets threw four touchdowns in a blowout over Washington; and Daniel Jones of the Giants was on a bye week, so he did not extend his six-game losing streak.

*There is no quit in the Falcons. *Atlanta fell to 1-7 ahead of their bye in Week 9. The bye week came at the right time. QB Matt Ryan got himself back on the field, the team’s defense found some confidence, and Atlanta has reeled off consecutive road upsets against division rivals, first in New Orleans and this week in Carolina. In those two games combined, the once-hapless Falcons outscored the Saints and Panthers by 55-12. With 311 passing yards in Sunday’s win, Ryan passed Warren Moon on the career list and is now 10th in NFL history at 49,383 yards. He was supported by a defense that intercepted four passes thrown by Carolina’s Kyle Allen.

*The Bears would like to redo the 2017 draft.* Chicago traded up that year to secure the No. 2 pick, fearing that Mitchell Trubisky would be off the board if they did not. Trubisky has only shown flashes of ability and was seemingly benched during Sunday’s loss to the Rams (the team said it was a hip injury). The next two QBs drafted that year have done _better_: Patrick Mahomes of the Chiefs (10th pick) and Deshaun Watson of the Texans (12th).

*One* Sentence About Sunday’s Games  *Except when it takes more.

Patriots 17, Eagles 10 *Philadelphia had greatly limited Tom Brady throughout the game, and was leading by 10-9 in the third quarter when NE pulled out one of its favorite old tricks: Julian Edelman, a wide receiver (and former college quarterback) threw a 15-yard touchdown pass to Phillip Dorsett that put the Patriots on top for good.

*49ers 36, Cardinals 26* A week after he looked shaky in an overtime loss, Jimmy Garoppolo was asked to step up for SF in a game in which his team’s running backs could find no traction. The young quarterback delivered, throwing for a career-best 424 yards and four touchdowns._ 

This sentence makes the win sound easier than it was. The Cardinals absolutely dominated on both sides of the ball for the better part of three quarters. After the first qtr, time of possession was only 3 min for the Niners! It didn't get any better in Q2. Not until midway Q3, facing a 16-0 deficit, did the Niners wake up. With Breida and Kittle still out and Juszczyk rusty, the Niners running game went nowhere, hence JG's 426 yds passing. AZ is dead last in passing yds allowed for 2019, which helped SF. 

Jimmy G threw two interceptions (again), right to Card defenders, both near the red zone that killed promising drives. The first set up a field goal to put Arizona up 19-17. The second came with SF trailing by three late in the fourth quarter, AZ 26 – SF 23. 

The critical difference was the receiving corps. Jimmy G was better than against the Seahawks last week, but WR Emmanuel Sanders got into the game sporadically despite sore ribs, making a couple of important first-down catches.  

The other receivers, *who against the Seahawks made a record as the NFL best-of-all-teams-for-2019 with EIGHT DROPPED PASSES in a single game*, managed to get past the Cardinals with only three dropped passes this time. FB Kyle Juszczyk, who was out for a full month, still seems rusty and out of synch with JG (he is normally one of JG's favorite targets). 

The Niners D stepped up late in the game to sack Murray and Jimmy G threw for the go-ahead TD to RB Jeff Wilson. SF's final 6 pts came from when the Cards' botched lateral was recovered by Niners D.J. Reed, who ran 10 yds into the endzone on the final play while time ran out on the clock. 

Interestingly, all four 49ers touchdown catches came from undrafted players. Backup TE Ross Dwelley had two playing for the injured George Kittle, Kendrick Bourne added one in the fourth quarter and Wilson had the game-winner. It was only the 10th time since the NFL/AFL merger that a team got four TD catches from undrafted players in one game._

*Ravens 41, Texans 7* The Ravens have won 6 straight. The Chiefs, Niners, Vikings, Patriots and Cowboys can score in several different ways, but there is no team that has been racking up yards and points quite like Baltimore.

_More importantly, the Ravens D is improving every week. As of 11/18 they are 16th in passing yds allowed, but over the last 3 games they would actually rank 3rd behind SF #1 and NE #2. Adding in QB LJ's impressive stats, if they can avoid the injury bug they are likely SB-bound. The Steelers (5-5) are chasing the Ravens and have the easier schedule, with the defining match-up of Ravens vs Steelers in the last regular game Dec. 29th, at Baltimore. 

If the Ravens meet the Patriots for the AFC Championship, it should be a heck of a game! During their only 2019 mtg week 9, Ravens upset the Patriots 37-20. _

*Cowboys 35, Lions 27* Ezekiel Elliott was almost an afterthought, as Dallas’ offensive line gave Dak Prescott a ton of time to work, and the young quarterback absolutely shredded Detroit’s defense.

*Vikings 27, Broncos 23* Denver became the first team since 2014 to blow a lead of 20 or more points at halftime, breaking a streak of 99 straight games where teams in that situation went on to win. The Vikings have won six of their last seven games.

*Saints 34, Buccaneers 17* A week after getting embarrassed at home, New Orleans dominated on both sides of the ball in Tampa Bay, with the Saints’ defense generating four interceptions, including a pick-6.

*Colts 33, Jaguars 13* The return of Nick Foles from injury was fairly quiet, but it’s hard to get much going on offense when your team’s defense allows 264 rushing yards.

*Raiders 17, Bengals 10* Josh Jacobs broke 100 rushing yards for the fourth time in six games, and in one of the two games where he didn’t get there, he ran in the game-winning touchdown.

_The Raiders may give their Oakland fans a wild-card playoff game to root for, but they're not good enough to go further than the second round, at best.  They're not likely to win against Kansas City or Baltimore, so if they're lucky they'll end up 10-6 for 2019 – a big improvement from 2018's 4-12 record._

*Falcons 29, Panthers 3* The wheels are starting to come off in Carolina. In the team’s third loss in four games, QB Kyle Allen was horrible, throwing four interceptions. They may need Cam Newton back, after all.

*Bills 37, Dolphins 20* With another win against an awful team, Buffalo is likely headed for the playoffs. But it’s hard to imagine them doing any damage when they get there.

*Rams 17, Bears 7* LA was far from impressive, but things certainly seemed cheerier for the Rams than they did for the Bears, who removed Mitchell Trubisky toward the end of the game. The team said Trubisky had a hip injury, but it looked an awful lot like a starting QB being benched.

*Jets 34, Redskins 17* Getting blown out at home by the lowly Jets had to be demoralizing, but for one shining play — a 45-yard touchdown pass from Dwayne Haskins to Derrius Guice — the Redskins glimpsed a slightly brighter future.


----------



## Kaila

I agree with both of you, Bonnie and Lethe, that Baltimore is looking like a Superbowl team, this year.

Is that what I guessed, last time, Jerry, or did I say something else? 
I can't remember myself, but maybe you wrote that in your notes.


On the other side, my guess is that Minn will not make it, and tht Packers or Saints or Seattle, will be the Superbowl opponent.
How much longer do I have, to decide, Jerry?


----------



## jerry old

Yep, Ravens looking good, but, we all forget about those Saints.  Poor guys never get any press.  Also Ravens have a new crop of players, not used to all the hoopla, that occurs in playoffs, tend to go with experience-but who?

List world beaters:  Playoffs, not super bowl
Ravens-don't think they can make it through playoffs-too young
SF or Seattle? A dogfight
Don't forget Chiefs, if Mahomes can return to form.
Buffalo?, but there in Pats division
Never count out those raggedy, nasty Steelers, but not this year
Packers- don't see anyone beating them in playoffs.
Vikes might make playoffs
Cowboys and Eagles in playoffs?

I have to go with those damned Packers
The Patriots have nothing, but they keep winning-how?

Cannot remember who picked what-no matter, the teams won't do as we think they should.  Okay, start over:
Looks like Saints or Packers will be in the big one.
Pats to make things interesting,  would like someone to dethrone them,
this should be the year.
It is darn confusing!
'Boys in playoffs, watch them do their annual dive


----------



## jerry old

Kaila said:


> I agree with both of you, Bonnie and Lethe, that Baltimore is looking like a Superbowl team, this year.
> 
> Is that what I guessed, last time, Jerry, or did I say something else?
> I can't remember myself, but maybe you wrote that in your notes.
> 
> 
> On the other side, my guess is that Minn will not make it, and tht Packers or Saints or Seattle, will be the Superbowl opponent.
> How much longer do I have, to decide, Jerry?
> 
> Sand bagging is legal; it better be the way one team can jump up and beat
> the favored team.  Where were the Raven's hiding?


----------



## Lethe200

Of the remaining games:

*NE *has the easiest schedule.
*Packers *have the next easiest schedule.
*Vikings *face teams that are up one week and down the next; outcome uncertain. The big test for BOTH Vikes and Seahawks is Dec 2nd when they meet each other in Seattle. Cousins vs Wilson, might be a must-watch game.
*Ravens *only have 2 toughies: Niners visit Dec 1st, then that matchup with the Steelers for division title Dec 29th.


----------



## Kaila

I've wondered why it comes out calculated, that NE Patriots ' schedule is "easy" ...

Next up: Dallas, Houston, KC …..
Doesn't seem easy to me,
But I know they figure it out in some way and all agree on it, so they must be right, I guess.

Patriots have no tight ends, no fullbacks, lots of players out on offense line, and not a strong great running back, or stand-out receivers group, so the offense is not "easy" either,
it seems to me,
but they do have good defense and coaching, and a very experienced QB, whats-his-name.


----------



## jerry old

NFC Saints, Seahawks Packers, 'Boys

Two wildcards SF, Vikes (Eagles do not make playoffs)
SF has int, Russell does not= Seahawks
(Have to go with 'boys, else how would they perform their annual high-dive?)


Will go with Pats, Ravens, Chiefs, Texans
Make playoffs Colts, Buffalo(?)
That's 12,


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> NFC Saints, Seahawks Packers, 'Boys
> 
> Two wildcards SF, Vikes (Eagles do not make playoffs)
> (Have to go with 'boys, else how else they perform their annual high-dive?)
> 
> 
> Will go with Pats, Ravens, Chiefs, Texans Sf has int, Russel does not
> Make playoffs Colts, Buffalo(?)
> That's 12,



In AFC ... I  expect Pats and Ravens to be there at the end.  .. and it seems like the Pats are doing some sputtering lately ..   the Ravens are turning it up at a crucial time.    Chiefs are hurting, so I don't think of them in it now. 
And earlier I thought the Colts were headed to the end, but not sure what is going on with them.  

NFC ...  Packers, Saints or maybe Seahawks?   .. i don't know the 'health'  of these teams ... and I still like the Vikings.

IF  the Seahawks were to get to the end  with Clowney,  I can almost guarantee there will be a coach firing in Houston!   That will be the last straw in Bill O'Brian's resume. ... lol


----------



## Kaila

I agree mostly with Jerry's guesses....

Though, in AFC,
Colts might pounce and take that Division, if Houston falters more.
If so, then Houston might get a Wild card.

And Oakland Raiders might get the Wild card away from either Bills or Houston/Colts, if any of them falter,
and if Raiders dont flop, also.


Poor Bill O'Brian, 
has gotten more than he bargained for, while he's trying to hang onto that job, right Bonnie ?
with the string of QB's and all of the Pats cast-offs, he's had, but team still repeatedly faltering.

Jerry, that's funny about the Cowboys... if they climb a bit higher and finally get back into Playoff's, they'd have climbed higher, so they can then fall harder and farther.   Their annual dive, as you called it. 

I also agree with Bonnie, though KC Chiefs seem to be resuming their stride, after just a wee break,
and if Pats falter, then Balt and KC might be the ones who battle each other, for who will go to Super bowl for the AFC.
To go against Seattle or Saints or perhaps, Packers, or 49ers.
I am not too committal, am I?


----------



## jerry old

Ravens just doing too good, what if something happens to QB?
Mr. Brady still has it, though it is almost ghostly, of course, he has BB

Really want to see Pats vs Ravens.  If Ravens have their key players, look
for them to eat pats up-wonder if BB will suit up and show them:
This is how you do your job.
(Trying real hard not to write ugly about Mr. Jason Garrett-his meeting with 'boys after they defeated lions was, "That's how it done."  

I've gotten involved in this thread, it's fun.

(Bonnie are you the person that posted something about Nolan Ryan?)
Off topic: do not attempt to sign Collin Kaepernick- do not! He is trouble...
Do not try to sign Antonio Brown, great receiver yes, but he is trouble...
All it takes is one disgruntled player to destroy the chemistry within the clubhouse.
Mr. Jerry Jones lusted after Terrell Owens, who was a butt-home.
He thinks he can apply the Jerry Jones salve and make them 'all better.'
Actually, he did with Charles Haley, after he had destroyed Niners.
Jerry's hugs and kisses made Haley returned Haley to his super star status.

Jerry Jones told Randy Moss the 'boys would draft him.
There is a documentary of Randy Moss and the slanderous behavior he endured in his home town.  
West Virginia decided Moss was going to play for their team.
Moss went to Marshall.
The manipulation from the 'big boys' in West Virginia, forced him to enroll in 
West Virginia. 
This kid had more natural talent than any receiver I have ever seen, being very
fast and 6'4, didn't hurt.
The point is, the kid got into trouble as a teen, he was railroaded by the 'white folks.'  He wanted no part of playing for West Virginia.
However, his problems made other teams leery of him.
He was the best, I wonder how could he could have been if he had not been handicapped with bitterness.


----------



## Lethe200

jerry r. garner said:


> Actually, he did with Charles Haley, after he had destroyed Niners.
> Jerry's hugs and kisses made Haley returned Haley to his super star status.



Not quite "destroyed", although he was indeed disruptive. Ronnie Lott of the Niners was his best friend and widely considered the only person who was "safe" from Haley's temper tantrums. When Lott was cut and signed with the Raiders, Haley acted out like a spoilt teenager in a major snit over the next year. It culminated in a fit of rage so great in 1991, when the Niners lost to the Raiders, that Niners players ran over to the visiting Raiders locker room to grab Lott and plead with him to come and calm Haley down (he threw his helmet at, and narrowly missed, hitting owner Eddie DeBartolo who had just walked into the locker room): How Lott's Departure Hurt Haley.

Haley actually suffered from mental illness. There were no 'hugs and kisses' that made Haley behave. He was happy to be away from SF (he blamed mgmt for not keeping Lott) but he continued to have massive rage attacks. In 1993 he slammed his helmet through a locker room wall because he was angry at mgmt for not paying RB Emmitt Smith who was holding out. His wife was on the point of leaving because his children were becoming afraid of him.

He was eventually diagnosed with bipolar disorder and has had both therapy and takes medication for it. Although the Niners have been criticized - one writer claimed "if they had bothered to understand [Haley] they would have won another couple of Super Bowls" - Haley himself admits publicly that even though the Niners suspected he suffered from mental illness, he was not at a point in time where he would have believed that was his real problem.

Haley now speaks honestly about mental illness and how to get help, especially for young people. _“I’ve got love in my life,” Haley said Monday morning while taking part in a panel discussion on mental illness before the UCSF Health Celebrity Golf Classic at the Olympic Club in San Francisco. “I can cry if I want to now. I’ve never done that before. Alcoholism, drugs — the moment I took care of my mental illness, everything else (that was self-destructive) in my life disappeared.”_


----------



## Kaila

Interesting about Randy Moss, Jerry.

And wow, Lethe, that's some story, too.

In addition, tht was a good comment, Jerry , about the Balt Ravens.  They do seem very dependent on that single member of their team, their impressive QB.


----------



## DaveA

As soon as the Pats are mentioned everyone thinks "powerhouse". In actuality, It's Brady to Edelman and that's about it.  Everything else about their offense is second rate, including their offensive line. Only their defense and the Belechik-Daniels brain trust has kept them going.

Their record looks good but they're actually (IMHO) a second rate team.


----------



## Kaila

Do you like any of the other teams, then, Dave?


----------



## jerry old

But DaveA they keep winning, be it with a 'hank of hair and a piece of bone.'
Hold on Dave, I got you on my list as a Pat fan, true, false, wavering.
They will be in playoffs this year, next year...I  don't even know who  #2 qb is...

Lethe200- I know he was a terror, Boy's were very careful on how they approached him.  Was not aware of mental problems, though 'boys said 'he's 
crazy.' 
 Lott: wonder what that relationship was like.  
Haley was the missing piece that brought the 'boys their super bowls.
Maybe, you have to be crazy to bash each other all afternoon.  Good Stuff! 200

Randy White was our bad boy;  once he injured his arm he was virtually a one-armed lineman, playing on his reputation for two more years.

Kaila: I have you on my list of one of the professors, you have a team?


----------



## JustBonee

DaveA said:


> As soon as the Pats are mentioned everyone thinks "powerhouse". In actuality, It's Brady to Edelman and that's about it.  Everything else about their offense is second rate, including their offensive line. Only their defense and the Belechik-Daniels brain trust has kept them going.
> 
> Their record looks good but they're actually (IMHO) a second rate team.



Gosh,  no one stays on top forever  ...  And  they've had a fantastic run,   going back to  2000...  " Brady/Belichick dynasty era "

..... and who's to say  that they won't be in the Super Bowl in Feb.


----------



## Kaila

I am in New England, so I follow the Pats, and generally root for the Boston teams (Red Sox and Celtics, too)

But I am NOT overly avid or competitive, by nature.
I am more interested in the topics, as an interest,
and in learning about how things work, and in remaining interested in whatever I am able to, as distractions and hobbies, and in being supportive to others' interests, as well.  And with their favorite teams.  And strengths and weaknesses of each team.  And strategies.

It sure was fun to root for the locally considered  "home teams" these past years, (with a few World Series Baseball appearances, too)

and back when Pats rivals were Peyton Manning with the Colts, Or rivals Giants (with Eli Manning at the time) or Jets, or Balt or Denver.....

and it was fun to see both, the wins and losses.... such as, The season where the Pats won ALL the games, then lost the Superbowl, to Giants, (Eli's only ring?)
and the other Superbowl close wins and losses,

and back when Brady would throw accurately for a 50 or 60 yard pass, with a magically ready Randy Moss, somehow Moss had already gotten to the touchdown line,
where he would use his long arms and hands, to secure a catch, with 2 defenders trying to stop him.

They made it look easy and fun, back then.

Now I have learned how hard it really is, to win in any professional sports, consistently.

So the Pats can't stay on top forever, as Bonnie said, which is okay with me,
and who says they can't do it again, as she also said.  They aren't as good as they were, which is what Dave says, but they might do it, anyway. 
I did NOT think they could or would do it, last year!  But they did.

I don't mind when it is some other team's turn to win games, and Superbowls,  either though
even though it was a lot of fun, to see those many trips to the Playoffs and Super bowls, of the team I am most familiar with.

There are other teams that are interesting to me, as well... I do personally, have a need to have things to watch and to interact about.
There is not much left of my health or my family, so keeping up interests is important for my daily living.


----------



## jerry old

Kaila:
What happened?
Twenty years ago, watched football game on Sunday's; some discussion of it at work on Mondays, then on to more important things.
Football was a small part of my life: wife, kids, work  was where my time was spent. Their gone now, wife's been dead for almost five years, kids in their forties
Lost contact with my friends and acquaintances when I moved to the rural,
and driving anywhere has become a dangerous endeavor.
I woke up one morning to find I was an old man without the ability to do
the things I had done all my life-What Happened?
There was always football and baseball.

As you pointed out, why do teams rise and fall?
Green Bay,   nothing fancy-block and tackle-Green Bay Sweep
Kansas City-Hank Stram (sp) with his whirling offense
Tom Landry with his flex defense
Steelers with their  receivers and their impulsive QB & their man-eating defense
Bears with their 'eight in the box' defense
Niners with Walsh, dink, dat and score
BB and Brady-remain a mystery, every week: what are they doing and how?
Saints, don't watch them, so used to them losing it is difficult to realize their
consistently in the hunt-Why are they on TV so seldom?

Other teams, monitor, study and counter these 'new things.'
The world beaters slid back into the middle of the pack, due to other teams
countermeasures and their players age.

The draft is supposed to assure dominate teams do not remain dominate
In theory it should work, but dominate teams have great front office personal,
scouts.  It does not appear to have worked.

Mediocre teams stay mediocre, they rise up on occasion, then fall back.
Mediocre teams make mistakes in scouting, front office decisions and the 'biggie' are the general managers who are the coaches boss and the owners who know little or nothing about football, but want to be involved.

I do not understand the lack of respect for teams that make the playoffs,
just getting there is the crux of football.
  The Super Bowl is an addendum to spark the interest of the casual fan who has not followed 'their team.'  A spectacle for entertainment value; interesting- yes, but there are too many events not concerning the actual game itself.


----------



## jerry old

Kaila:
The Red Sox national following is a results of their getting their hinnies beat every year by those 'Damn Yankees.'
Their encounters with those Damn Yankees have become a 'must watch' event.
When the Sox beat the Yanks, I get a feeling of satisfaction, 'well good.'

The Dodgers also owe their popularity to the 'Yankees.'
The Yankees would spank their hinnies every year in the World Series.
'Wait'a next year,' was the Dodger's fans cry for years.
Then they moved to LA, where Mr. Koufax and Drysdale rebuilt their fan base.


----------



## Ladybj

Ruthanne said:


> I live in the Cleveland area and we have the Browns for a team.  I have not watched football because I really haven't understood the game but I figure if I watch I may discover what they are doing and why... I don't know if we have a good team this year or not but will see.
> 
> What is your team and do you watch them?
> View attachment 74484


My hubby is a HUGE Redskins football fan..  He gave me a lesson of  how the game is played.. I understand it now.


----------



## Ladybj

Ken N Tx said:


> They start out flipping a coin, then the rest of the time they try and get the quarter back!!  LOL
> .
> View attachment 74519


That's pretty much it!!!!  LOL


----------



## jerry old

Well, come on in, we will root for your skins, if their not playing the cowboys.
Their intense rivalry has kind'a  disappeared.
I've watched the fans jump up and down on that second tier of their stadium until they get it rocking, keep waiting for it to collapse, hope not.

Ask spouse if he remembers George Allen, coach of 'skins in 70's-he did more with less than any coach I've ever seen.


----------



## Kaila

Welcome to the thread, @Ladybj 

You've done well if you could comprehend any of what your husband has been telling you.  

When I first decided to try to figure out what they were doing,
I tried but was thoroughly confused! 

I could not understand what a "down" was, 
or why the line kept moving, of where they needed to get to , before running out of downs. 

Oh dear, I thought your team would improve this year, but they haven't.  I thought the QB Haskins they drafted would be very good.  I hope he does improve and he might.

If your Wash team does improve in any year, they have a chance to get to the playoff's.  It doesn't take as many wins in that division, as it does in some other ones.

@Jerry, those are extremely interesting, both of your posts.  I will respond a little at a time, as able to. There's so much in them, they are very interesting sharing.    It gives me more perspectives, too, on both football teams and on the Red Sox, as seen from other places.

I decided to welcome the thread newcomer first, but will have comments to add, at later times, on subjects you brought up.


----------



## Ladybj

jerry r. garner said:


> Well, come on in, we will root for your skins, if their not playing the cowboys.
> Their intense rivalry has kind'a  disappeared.
> I've watched the fans jump up and down on that second tier of their stadium until they get it rocking, keep waiting for it to collapse, hope not.
> 
> Ask spouse if he remembers George Allen, coach of 'skins in 70's-he did more with less than any coach I've ever seen.


Skins are doing a bit bad.... horrible Cowboys are doing pretty good.. a little too good But we not giving up on the Skins!!


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> come on in, we will root for your skins, if their not playing the cowboys.



 Yes, we will do that, @Ladybj
and except when they are playing the Pats, or Houston, or um...Bills....who else do we root for, with others on this thread, Jerry?  

We are very busy rooting for each other's teams, and our own.


----------



## jerry old

Ken T said,  "They start out flipping a coin, then the rest of the time they try and  get the quarter back!!"
That's probably the best analysis were going to get


----------



## Ladybj

Kaila said:


> Welcome to the thread, @Ladybj
> 
> You've done well if you could comprehend any of what your husband has been telling you.
> 
> When I first decided to try to figure out what they were doing,
> I tried but was thoroughly confused!
> 
> I could not understand what a "down" was,
> or why the line kept moving, of where they needed to get to , before running out of downs.
> 
> Oh dear, I thought your team would improve this year, but they haven't.  I thought the QB Haskins they drafted would be very good.  I hope he does improve and he might.
> 
> If your Wash team does improve in any year, they have a chance to get to the playoff's.  It doesn't take as many wins in that division, as it does in some other ones.
> 
> @Jerry, those are extremely interesting, both of your posts.  I will respond a little at a time, as able to. There's so much in them, they are very interesting sharing.    It gives me more perspectives, too, on both football teams and on the Red Sox, as seen from other places.
> 
> I decided to welcome the thread newcomer first, but will have comments to add, at later times, on subjects you brought up.


Thanks Kaila.  YES.. the Skins are not looking too good this year..but hubby and I are keeping hope alive


----------



## Kaila

Ladybj said:


> But we not giving up on the Skins!!



Don't give up on them!  

But oh, what do we do, and who will root for who, with Pats VS Cowboys, in the freezing rain, this Sunday? 
We will have to root for our own teams, and it could be a very good match-up, but the weather very bad for football,
here, this time of year!


----------



## Ladybj

My second team is the Steelers!!!  GO STEELERS


----------



## Kaila

Ladybj said:


> GO STEELERS



Uh-h, someone on our thread is waving those towels?    
And they are sometimes rivals with Pats, but you are still welcome here!

Their new young QB looks very promising for them.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Kaila said:


> root for who, with Pats VS Cowboys


Go Cowboys...


----------



## Kaila

Ken N Tx said:


> Go Cowboys...



But KEN !  How could you root against Pats?  

Oh, i forgot, you are from TEXAS !  

I forgive you, then!


----------



## Kaila

I promise all of you, I will root for Dallas when they don't play the Pats, this season.  Houston, also.

I don't know about next season, if Lady is here....Wash in the same division with Cowboys.
 Gee, this gets difficult and confusing!


----------



## jerry old

Ladyb:
Okay, I can forgive you for rooting for the 'skins, but you cannot root for two
'evil' teams. ' Skins, bad, beat 'boys, Steelers trounce 'boys=most evil people.

roster:
Bills: Marie 5656, moviequeen1, Old dummy

(Evil) Packer: Trade, but not active

Chiefs: Donm &Traveling man

Cardinals: AzJim

Browns: Ruthanne and Drifter (Oklahoma  fan watching Mayfield)

Patsave A

Bears: Norman

List of right thinking people: Ken N, AnnieA Terry 123, me (I'm missing one)

Professors: Lethe200 and Kaila, who helps us 'keep our minds right.'


Several College Fans
Mrs Robinson, rooting for her grandson-go grandson

Heisman Trophy should be decided this week "
'course it will be secret for the ceremony
Justin Fields qb Ohio State or, Joe Burrow qb LSU
Personally, There is only one person in the running Joe Burrow, qb LSU


----------



## Kaila

Oh yes, thank you Jerry for that post.

I do root for the Bills when not playing Pats,
and Browns and Cards and even Bears, I can do.

And Dallas and Houston.

Now , Wash for Lady.

Maybe Bears.  Maybe Steelers? That would be difficult for me.  

But Chiefs?  NO, i am sorry but can't do that while Pats are still in running.  
The Chiefs are just too good.


----------



## Kaila

Lethe200 said:


> I've often said to friends that it isn't always the best team that makes it into the Super Bowl. It's the two that have had the least critical injuries over the season. And that is strictly luck - bad for some teams, good for others.



I agree, it's a combo of skills and strategies and a lot of luck, too, regarding which injuries , and which penalties get called or ignored, and which way the football bounces.  Why isn't it round?    




Lethe200 said:


> Because of the Niners overachieving in 2019, even if they win the division I would not expect them to advance past the first round



They are looking increasingly like the real thing, though. Eh?



Lethe200 said:


> Wilson's 2019 performance is absolutely the best it has ever been.



Yes!




Lethe200 said:


> the Patriots are more vulnerable this year, and why if the Ravens stay healthy they may very well get back into the SB.



I do agree.




Kaila said:


> @Bonnie
> I rooted for Houston today, for YOU, but it wasn't enough to pull them to a victory.



Did you see that previous post of mine, Bonnie?  I did try to will your team to that win. 



jerry r. garner said:


> Niners are a shoo-in, except, except for Russell Wilson.


Yep!  And he is a big "Except!  "



jerry r. garner said:


> I woke up one morning to find I was an old man without the ability to do
> the things I had done all my life-What Happened?



I understood your personal take on how things change so much.  It's difficult to adjust, but we try.



jerry r. garner said:


> As you pointed out, why do teams rise and fall?



I agreed with the reasons you gave,  and they have other methods of trying to create "parity" also.  Coaches and players from winning teams, get hired by other teams, the following years, (coaches) and players become too pricey free agents and move,
but you are right, the parity system doesn't seem to be working too well!

The Draft seems to be a VERY inexact science.  Too unpredictable who will really make the transition well from college level and rules there.  Lots of wrong guesses are made each year?

The Pats and some other teams, do seem to have some good decision makers and fewer arguing ego's.



jerry r. garner said:


> Saints, don't watch them, so used to them losing it is difficult to realize their
> consistently in the hunt-Why are they on TV so seldom?


I think they are often under-rated, too.  And they aren't on our tv much, up North either. Not on yours either?

Not that many of the Sunday games are on mainstream tv any more.  And even limited on cable, unless someone has the extra channels or the NFL ticket online access.

I will comment, some other time, on other comments of yours.


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> Heisman Trophy should be decided this week "
> Justin Fields qb Ohio State or, Joe Burrow qb LSU
> Personally, There is only one person in the running Joe Burrow, qb LSU



I didn't realize this, Jerry!  Oh, I think it must be Burrows.
Though I haven't seen Fields at all.


----------



## JustBonee

Fields is darn good, but Burrow has had a tougher schedule getting there.
___________________________________________________________________

NFL  ...  tonight is the battle for 1st place in the AFC South ... Colts vs Texans.  ..  My money is on the Colts.

* EDIT ...  " experts"   say Texans by a field goal


----------



## Ladybj

Ok... I'm not into football that serious so I will gracefully bow out this forum.... May the best team make it to the Super Bowl!!!!


----------



## jerry old

Against my better judgement, Texas by 7, I hope the Colts are the victim of the
Texans season long frustration, but-losing is as addictive as winning.

'Boys and Pats, 
I know my cowboys, a cowboy fan must adapt to the'shivers'
the 'boys will put the 'shivers' on you.  One must cultivate  an air of nonchalance, don't get too ruffled about defeats, nor ecstatic about victories. 
A murmured   'hummm,' is the best approach.  Damn Cowboys!


----------



## Old Dummy

Bonnie said:


> Fields is darn good, but Burrow has had a tougher schedule getting there.
> ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> NFL  ...  tonight is the battle for 1st place in the AFC South ... Colts vs Texans.  ..  My money is on the Colts.
> 
> * EDIT ...  " experts"   say Texans by a field goal



Three of the four talking heads just picked Houston, so I'm going with you and the Colts.


----------



## Ken N Tx

jerry r. garner said:


> Against my better judgement, Texas by 7,


Close.....They won by 3


----------



## jerry old

The colts and Texans proved they are middle of the pack teams, they if either
team makes it as a wild card they will eliminated.
That' okay, they gave their cities something  to cheer about and to hope for.
It is difficult enough to be in the running.  There good teams, just a little short
of superior players.  The Texas will continue to search for that missing part:
I hop they find it, the same for the Colts, both are around two-three players away from being a real contender

COLLEGE BALL:
Ohio State vs Penn State-   If Ohio State  qb has an outstanding game, the Heisman trophy will be confused.  Ohio State as a football machine school has a certain number of die hard people that will vote for Ohio State. 
There are other candidate besides Ohio State and Lsu  a comprise is possible, though I cannot see the qb from Lsu not winning the trophy.


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> If Ohio State qb has an outstanding game, the Heisman trophy will be confused. Ohio State as a football machine school has a certain number of die hard people that will vote for Ohio State.



This struck me as very funny, Jerry (and I value humor very much in my days, so thank you)
….then, trophy would be confused.... 

I wondered, doesn't LSU have an equal "football machine" and equivalent "die hard people that will vote..."  LSu ?

I don't follow college football much, but am open to anything interesting or humorous.



jerry r. garner said:


> the 'boys will put the 'shivers' on you. One must cultivate an air of nonchalance, don't get too ruffled about defeats, nor ecstatic about victories.
> A murmured 'hummm,' is the best approach.



That also amused me.  

As for Sunday;
Most of the  "Talking heads" will likely say Pats "should" win, and I always say to that, "Unless they don't!"  
I strongly predict that either the Cowboys or the Pats will win that one!

I watched some of that Colts/ Houston game. And agree with all of the comments.


----------



## jerry old

1.  Packers win over 49's (the evil Aaron Rodgers is to blame)

2.  Eagles over Seahawks (real chancy-Eagles should be remorseful over loss to                                            Pats and play hard and ugly)   Maybe Russell will                                                take a long nap.


3.  Rams vs Ravens-no prediction, but Ravens are due for a letdown and Rams
                           desperately need to beat a good team.  Of course, Ram may
                          chose to stay in doldrums all season.

4,*****'boy's vs Pats:
Complicated, #1, it is at Pats stadium= 3 points
'boy's have the league's best running back and a good passing game.
Pat's can stop one, not both. Their going to have to concentrate on
Zek when game starts-with the #1 defense, Zek should be no problem.

(Dak Prescott is good QB, but not as good as the press makes him out to be:
He misses a lot of open receivers.  He may will be a great one, but not yet; however, he has a pair of legs.  Three good runs of 15-20 yards will alter
Pat's coverage.  Prescott has to run the ball

He's got two good receives:  Cooper and Cobb,  and a sort of good receiver: Gallup-who has his breakout game last week.
Pats can double Cooper, put one man on Cobb and Gallup
That leaves 'boys tight end, Jason Witten coverage with a linebacker.
Jason will get you five yards, but that is it.
Dallas Has A Secret Weapon, 2nd string tight end: Blake Jardin, he is so secret
even 'boys don't know he is a secret weapon. He will get you 15 yards, if he can get into game.
The same with Pollard, RB pass out of backfield, but they won't let him play.

The 'boys have the personnel, but they have a vanilla offense.  They stick with what they know.  Their opponents know exactly what the 'boys are going to do.  They sleepwalk for the first half, alter their offense for 2nd half (sometimes they sleepwalk in 2nd half too)

Pats
BB and Kaila say,  'here's what the 'boys do, you go out their and do your job.
Brady, Kaila,  come to my office and we'll figure how to get 24 points.'

So, it 'boys vs BB, Kaila & Brady: Pats have one running back, one receiver and one heck of a defense.  They have plan to beat 'boys, but:
Pats will not make any plans in stopping Gallup, Pollard (RB) or Jardin (TE)
, but then 'boy's brain trust,' may not have them in their game plan.

;Boy's need two turnovers, they are not familiar with term, if someone fumbles, 'boys will look at it, 'why is ball on ground; don't pick it up for them.'

Lethe200 knows who is going to win, but she is too gracious to say:
"Cowboys should win, but they get the jerks, look at girls in stands, get jakelegged, dizzy, forget what their supposed to do..."


----------



## Kaila

Very funny post, @jerry r. garner

Very informative, also!
I did learn things from your analysis that will make it interesting to watch for, and those players you mentioned.

A couple of factors to add to your great info, and to the questions re the Pats/Dallas match-up:

Dallas players have flu bug...don't know if that will effect team, or who has it or not.

And local New England "experts" are asking which will effect game more; the Pats defense OR the field conditions with the expected weather, freezing rain and strong winds.... stormy cold weather hereabouts.

Very funny that you will be helping the Cowboys brain trust, and I will be advising Pats on strategies (BB needs my help) .

Good luck with your team, the way you describe them....
"...why is ball on ground...dont pick it up for them.... "


----------



## Kaila

I forgot to say that another thing which could/might impact that game:

 Brady is listed as "questionable" to play....

But.... That's never stopped him from playing before.


----------



## Kaila

I don't think Pats can do what you advised, Jerry... 

I don't think the refs will let us put enough extra players on the field, 
for us to double your best WR, ... single cover your others, AND at same time, for us to stop Zeke and Dak from running. 

So I think we will just put our best CB (Gilmore) on your best receiver, and keep most defenders up close to line, to limit the run, and our defense will mill around and then change spots, to confuse your young QB. 
Long enough to keep him in the shrinking pocket, or to send someone off the edge toward him.

Maybe.  

We need to limit your offense because we can't find ours.


----------



## jerry old

[QUOTE="Kaila,

And local New England "experts" are asking which will effect game more; the Pats defense OR the field conditions with the expected weather, freezing rain and strong winds.... stormy cold weather hereabouts. " 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


'Boy's play best when temp is same a barroom  with no wind, perhaps there is a bit of wind generated  from the great windies they tell each other.

It is all clear now, BB put you on field to do *juju,* while he drew up little short passing plays. He pointed at sky said, "Crank up your juju,
get me some icy rain and wind; another Ice Bowl would do nice.  They ('boys)
lost last one.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(several hours later)
After Leathe 200 set us straight.
scroll down to Steelers vs. Bengals, they too have a WR first name juju
See Leath 200 comments on sf vs arron rogers
also, she leaning your way on Pats,
You'll quit it, just quit it, you know it is time for pat's to go south, hump!


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 12 Predictions. *A prime time matchup on Sunday between the Packers and the 49ers makes the rest of the schedule seem like a series of appetizers.
NY Times by Benjamin Hoffman Nov. 22, 2019. _Annotated by Lethe200, in italics._

*Thursday’s Matchup: Baltimore 20, Colts 17*
The game played out as expected, with Indianapolis struggling to pass against Houston’s defense and Watson recovering from last week’s disaster against Baltimore. The Colts got enough production out of the team’s backup running backs to beat the spread, but not enough for a win.

*Sunday’s Best Games (all times EST)
Packers at 49ers, 8:20 p.m., NBC*
Pick: Niners
With the Packers (8-2) and the 49ers (9-1) exceeding expectations, this was flexed into the “Sunday Night Football” spot. Rodgers has never been one to back down from a challenge. GB has the NFL’s 4th most efficient passing offense, according to Football Outsiders.

Even with SF's Dee Ford likely out due to a hamstring, that still leaves rookie Nick Bosa and the talented Arik Armstead on a fierce SF pass rush, backed up by a more vulnerable secondary mentored by ex-Seahawk Richard Sherman.

The big unknown is how the matchup will play out between SF’s offense and Green Bay’s defense. After a strong start, the Packers’ defense has regressed; at full strength, Jimmy Garoppolo and the 49ers could expect to run away with things. But Coach Kyle Shanahan has said offensive dependables George Kittle, Emmanuel Sanders, Deebo Samuel and Matt Breida will be game-time decisions. If even two of those four are ready to go, SF should be able to improve to 10-1 for the first time since 1997. But if all four are out, the game is a tossup with the Niners O hobbled.

_Agree – but this is a toughie for me. Rodgers is _*always*_ psyched to beat the Niners. He grew up rooting for them and everybody thought the Niners would draft him. Instead they picked Alex Smith(!), an average QB at best. Definitely NOT one of then-GM Scot McCloughan's better choices. There is always the feeling of “revenge is a dish best served cold” about AR's attitude towards the Niners.

Like Russell Wilson and Kyler Murray, Rodgers' mobility may cause problems for a young Niners D missing a couple of veteran stalwarts in Dee Ford and weakside LB Kwon Alexander (Kwon is lost for the season; Ford return unknown).

The Niners MUST have at least two of those four hobbled O players in the game to beat the Pack. Jimmy G is not AR's equal and even with the weaker Pack D, Green Bay will psyched to support Rodgers (currently 4-2 vs the Niners). JG has proven vulnerable to pressure (like most young QBs) so his OL line must really step up despite the loss of two first-stringers to injuries. ,Jimmy G. needs another two years before he can come within whiffing distance of being able to reliably pull victories out of what should be defeats, the way Seattle QB Russell Wilson can. _

*Cowboys at Patriots, 4:25 p.m., Fox*
Pick: Patriots    _Agree._
NE's offense has struggled against good teams, and the Cowboys (6-4) represent the best team the Patriots have played this season beyond Baltimore (and that game, a 37-20 loss, did not end well for NE). But the Cowboys aren't consistent, and a renewed NE offense is likely to make an appearance.

*Seahawks at Eagles, 1 p.m., Fox*
Pick: Eagles
The Eagles (5-5) were ahead 10-0 last week against NE, only to lose 17-10, putting frustrated Philly a game behind Dallas in the NFC East. The Seahawks (8-2) are riding high, bodies fresh after a bye week and their morale peaking after a dramatic overtime win over SF. Russell Wilson is a legitimate candidate for MVP, so if he wants to hold off contenders like Baltimore’s Lamar Jackson, these are the kinds of games he will need to win.

_Disagree: Seahawks. The Niners D did a better job shutting down Wilson than anyone else has managed, but still lost. The Eagles D is not better than the Niners, even with the latter banged up. Wilson is having a monster year, the best I've seen him play since he started. Overall Eagles are a lesser team than the Niners. Seattle's D is not as good as it used to be, but the Eagles are barely 24th in the 2019 offensive rankings._

*Panthers at Saints, 1 p.m., CBS*
Pick: Saints     _Agree._
The Panthers (5-5) have lost three of their last four games. New Orleans can be counted on to win at home, but the 10-pt spread may overestimate the Saints’ defense. Still, Saints' Michael Thomas is by far 2019's best receiver (94 catches; 1,141 yards).

*Sunday’s Other Games
Jaguars at Titans, 4:05 p.m., CBS*
Pick: Titans   _Agree._
Jaguars (4-6) have an awful run defense. Derrick Henry, supersize running back of the Titans (5-5), is likely to break into the open field multiple times. Jacksonville’s offense may be improved with Nick Foles’s return, but Tennessee has the advantage at home.

*Buccaneers at Falcons, 1 p.m. Fox*
Pick: Falcons     _Agree._
What are we to make of the Falcons (3-7)? After starting 1-7, they were comically dominant in their last two games, crushing the NFC South’s two best teams, with both wins coming on the road. Now they return home to face a far more flawed division rival in the Buccaneers (3-7). If they can muster even 60 percent of the intensity they had over the last two games, this one should be easy.

*Raiders at Jets, 1 p.m., CBS*
Pick: Raiders
A three-game winning streak has the Raiders (6-4) filled with optimism for the first time in quite a while. But with only one of those wins coming against a team with a winning record, the Raiders should not be printing playoff tickets just yet. But a fourth win in a row, courtesy of the Jets (3-7)? Sure.

_Agree. Raiders will stumble only if they lose focus by looking ahead to the critical 12/01 KC Chiefs game in KC._

*Steelers at Bengals, 1 p.m., CBS*
Pick: Steelers      _Agree. But my heart aches for those Bengals fans!_
The Steelers (5-5) are surviving because of their defense and running game, with QB Mason Rudolph providing little in his season-long fill-in role for Ben Roethlisberger. RB James Conner and WR JuJu Smith-Schuster may both be out, but the odds favor Pittsburgh. Yes, the Bengals (0-10) are that bad.

*Broncos at Bills, 1 p.m., CBS*
Pick: Bills
The Broncos (3-7) were averaging 15.6 points/game with QB Joe Flacco, who is now out for the season. In the two games since, they have scored 24 and 23 points with Brandon Allen, a little known backup QB. Maybe the problem was Flacco. The Bills (7-3) are an intriguing opponent, as they can match Denver’s defensive intensity, but vary wildly on offense from week to week. The difference in this game could be motivation. Buffalo’s chances of making the playoffs spike to 80 percent with a win and crash to 50 percent with a loss. The game being at home tips the scale in the Bills’ favor.

*Dolphins at Browns, 1 p.m., Fox*
Pick: Browns    _Agree._
Lost in the intense reaction to Myles Garrett’s on-field actions and his lengthy suspension was that the Browns (4-6) won a second consecutive game and Baker Mayfield went a third straight game without an interception. The Browns should win, giving some hope to their fans.

*Lions at Redskins, 1 p.m., Fox*
Pick: Lions     _No opinion._
It appears Jeff Driskel will get at least one more start at QB for the Lions (3-6-1), which downgrades that team’s offense regardless of his decent numbers against Dallas last week. The Redskins (1-9) are not good by any stretch of the imagination, and their QB Dwayne Haskins will continue to make rookie mistakes, but he gives his team a 50-50 shot to win at home against Driskel.

*Giants at Bears, 1 p.m., Fox*
Pick: Bears
Watching the Bears (4-6) simply give up against the Rams last week was something to behold. Down by 10 points in the fourth quarter, Coach Matt Nagy pulled QB Mitchell Trubisky — the team said Trubisky injured his hip, but he was a full participant in practice this week — and they meekly turned the ball over on downs to effectively end the game. The Giants (2-8) are on a six-game losing streak, and the Bears are a much more talented team, but Chicago’s offense is so unreliable this game is evenly matched.

_??? I'm torn on the Bears. I really expected them to be in contention for first in the NFC North, especially after they got Khalil Mack (my favorite player on the Raiders). But watching them against the Rams was painful. So far this year the Bears may be my vote for 2019's biggest disappointment. I never thought too much of Trubisky, but the Bears have sunk to 2019's 30th worst offense. _

*Monday’s Matchup
Ravens at Rams, 8:15 p.m., ESPN*
Pick: Ravens    _Agree. _
To say this is a matchup of 2018’s hottest offense and 2019’s hottest offense would be true, but it might be hard to believe when you watch the two teams play. The Rams (6-4) have slowed considerably from a year ago, partly as a result of injuries but also because of the regression of QB Jared Goff. The Ravens (8-2) have turned into a juggernaut using a blend of running and passing from MVP candidate QB Lamar Jackson.

The teams are eerily similar on defense. The Ravens allow 19.6 points a game and the Rams allow 19.8. The Rams allow 324.6 yards a game and the Ravens allow 332.9. They are both top-10 teams vs. the run, and they are both more middling against the pass — though advanced metrics suggest Baltimore’s pass defense is better than its raw yardage totals suggest, which is backed up by last week’s dominant win over Houston. With how the Ravens have played recently, it’s hard to imagine a team they would not be favored against.


----------



## Kaila

Thanks,  @Lethe200  for those notes and your input and insights.

I was about to jump all over their surprising prediction of Phil over Seattle, 
but then I saw, that you did it for me!  

Seattle for that one, and for all the same reasons you gave.

That 49ers- Packers match-up looks good.  I hadn't seen the full weekend schedule, so I had not been aware of that one.
That's a National broadcast, but I can't stay up late enough to watch the 2nd half of that one.

I keep waiting and expecting 49ers QB  JimmyG to falter, but he hasn't seemed to yet, though we don't get to see many of their games, on the East coast.  He has a lot of complimentary pieces on that team, to help him though, I have noticed that.

I am not feeling over=confident about the Pats taking this one, but they do some practices with wet, cold footballs.  

There are always Pats players who have never experienced the cold/snow/ice in their lives, but they get them to practice outdoors on the stormy weather days, to get them all more accustomed.

@jerry r. garner   Those are funny comments on your Cowboys,  and on your view of my expansive role with the home team.  I don't have quite that much influence.  BTW, we haven't discussed how influential on the results of the game, your head coach will be.


----------



## oldman

PSU lost to OSU yesterday. IMO, OSU should be ranked #1.


----------



## jerry old

oldman said:


> PSU lost to OSU yesterday. IMO, OSU should be ranked #1.


Can you explain how OSU (and 'bama) can produce a 'football machine year
after year without NCAA violations?  I've been wondering about that?


----------



## Old Dummy

Yay Buffalo! In 2 minutes they will be 8-3!


----------



## DaveA

Jerry said: 
"But DaveA they keep winning, be it with a 'hank of hair and a piece of bone.'
Hold on Dave, I got you on my list as a Pat fan, true, false, wavering.
They will be in playoffs this year, next year...I don't even know who #2 qb is..."

Never false or wavering. Even if they become the Jets or Dolphins of the NFL,  I'm still a "homer" as far as my likes.  Red Sox, Bruins, Pats.  The Celtics - no - -because I don't follow basketball at all. 
Pats game just starting - time to go!


----------



## Old Dummy

Tonight's game could be a good one: The 9-1 49ers hosting the 8-2 Packers.


----------



## JustBonee

Lovely weather for the Pats-Cowboys game ...  NOT!


----------



## Kaila

True,  @Bonnie   ….horrid weather at that game!

Surprisingly bad start for the Packers, but there's lots of time left for that game....


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> True,  @Bonnie   ….horrid weather at that game!
> 
> Surprisingly bad start for the Packers, but there's lots of time left for that game....



Wow, pretty one-sided: 23-0


----------



## DaveA

Pats beat Cowboys in a windy, cold, pouring rain, 13 - 9.  Neither teams passing game wa very consistent in that weather but special teams again came through for the Pats. A blocked punt followed up with  a nice  touchdown pass gave the Pats the edge. Without that TD, the Cowboys would have won, 9 - 6, all field goals.

Also noticed that the Redskins won  and when I headed for bed, the 49ers were pummeling the Packers 23 - 0.


----------



## Kaila

Odd timing issue, in the last 5 seconds, at the end of that NE Pats/Dallas cowboys game....

And odd way that the Saints nearly lost their game, near the end of that one.


----------



## jerry old

Well, if your dumb enough to think the 'boy's are world beaters, you deserve
the anguish that comes with their 'laying the ball on the ground, inabilty'
to catch a pass: 'It was cold and slippery, I wanted to go home, take my nap.'

A coach that is a sphinx, I watch his with his headset that apparently is not connected:  A cowboy coach is supposed to be in the booth way above the field and observe the different lineup's the opposition uses then call the info.  down to he head coach. I have Yet to See Mr Garret speak into His Headset.  It is a merely a 'thing' he puts on his head to signify, "I'm the coach"!

Jerry Jones was not pleased with yesterday's results, but I was busy and did not have time to listen to his blah, blah...


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> Jerry Jones was not pleased with yesterday's results, but I was busy and did not have time to listen to his blah, blah...



He called you to discuss it, but you were busy and didn't give him the time of day, Jerry?  

I don't blame you a bit!


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> He's got two good receives: Cooper and Cobb, and a sort of good receiver: Gallup-who has his breakout game last week.



Cobb made that amazing "double catch" when Pats defender running after him, from behind, bumped the ball out,
but amazing play , how Cobb corralled the ball again!
  Gallup did well, also.


----------



## jerry old

Okay, here's what Mr. Jerry Jones himself said, to paraphrase, 'There was a failure in the coaching staff."  He was hot, very hot.
  His thinking is, I've giving them the best roster in football, still they don't win!
He wants to fire some coaches, I look for the special teams coach to get the ax and at least one another.
Cowboys do the same thing every week, Mon-Fri they concentrate on their offense and defense'
They  do not concentrate on the teams they are playing:  they feel they are good enough, doing what they do' to win.

The tendency of other teams to depart from their normal game plan, in tight games  is not considered; and any tendency for the cowboys to depart from their game plan in tight games is not considered.

What the 'boys do is normally good enough to win-not this year, nope, not this year.  Their vanilla offense with Zek, Prescott with & his receivers is enough to beat any 500 club in   any league.  

Prescott used to run, he ran what twice in Pats game.  Prescott is an extra back not in the coverage of the other teams plans.

Jerry is hot about the 'Boy's on the Pat's seven yard line and kicking a field goal, he feels they should have gone for it.  The other is the blocked punt
 and the receivers not catching the ball.

No, with that defense, I wouldn't have gone for a touchdown (it was 4th play)  unless I had a very, very, special play, the 'boy's do not have special plays, they do not practice special plays! (bet they will this week)  

Mr. Jones is dead wrong on that one. However, as the owner he can say what he wants, the coaching staff can only listen.
Garrett wants to hang on to his job, he For The First Time in Print He Disagreed  with   Jerry;  that might cost him his job.
That is first time in years that I've heard anything Garrett say anything about he may be right and Mr. Jerry Jones maybe  wrong.

Jones is usually wrong, but I do not blame him for being angry, he's assembled players that should post 10 win or more this season.


----------



## Kaila

All very interesting, @jerry r. garner

Who does do the play calling for that team in Dallas?
The offense coordinator?
whoever that currently is?  (Not many last, on that team with that owner)

Or do they just let the good but young QB, do it on the fly?
If so, no wonder he is not up to the level needed for that, in some games.

It's good to hear your reason for why they didn't , and perhaps shouldn't or couldn't, go for a TD...


----------



## jerry old

Well the pokes may or may not show up for their annual turkey game.  I think we already know who the turkey is...
They might win, but their going to have to send me hugs and kisses to lure me back into the fold.  (that's a lie, they've treated me bad for years, but I keep coming back.)

Lions-They've been needing bear meat for years, now another opportunity.
(Don't you think Chicago can rise up and surprise us=Nope.) 

Saint's get to chow down of birds.
(Falcons are a puzzling team, went from peculiar, to weird real quick.   They were a good team, went to hell quickly, something is wrong in Atlanta-what?  Don't know.


----------



## Lethe200

*What We Learned in NFL Week 12*
NY Times by Benjamin Hoffman, Nov. 25, 2019. _Annotations by Lethe200, in italics._

The week belonged to Frank Gore, the ageless RB who ran right past a legend in the record books. With a 6-yard run in the fourth quarter of Buffalo’s win over Denver on Sunday, 36-yr old Gore passed Barry Sanders for third place in all-time rushing yardage with 15,289 RY.

*Top Passer: Cleveland Browns QB Baker Mayfield*
Mayfield came into the season with Super Bowl aspirations, but through eight games he was one of the biggest liabilities on a team that was drastically underperforming. But over the last four weeks he has cleaned up his game help resurrect his team’s playoff hopes. Miami was hardly formidable, but Mayfield’s efficiency and production were still notable.

*Top Runner: Tennessee Titans RB Derrick Henry*
Jacksonville’s horrific run defense allowed Henry a terrific day that included a 74-yard touchdown run. He and QB Ryan Tannehill had their way with the Jaguars' stout defense.

*Top Receiver: Tampa Bay Buccaneers WR Chris Godwin*
Atlanta’s talented wide receivers were expected to shred the Bucs' porous secondary, but it was Godwin who tore up the Falcons instead. He is now up to career highs of 1,071 receiving yards and nine TDs.

_*One* Sentence About Sunday’s Games - *_*Except when it takes more.
*Patriots 13, Cowboys 9. *If Tom Brady was frustrated with NE’s offensive effort before this game, it’s hard to imagine how upset he is after NE did almost nothing at home against the Dallas Cowboys in a 13-9 victory. Brady’s squad was mostly lifeless, generating 282 yards while converting just three of 14 third-down opportunities. It was enough to make NE sweat, but the Patriots improved to 10-1 thanks to the team’s terrific defense. Dallas helped with a crucial drop by WR Amari Cooper on a fourth down in the final two minutes.

*49ers 37, Packers 8. *The Green Bay Packers represented a huge test for upstart SF, and the 49ers passed with flying colors. The team’s superb defensive line disrupted QB Aaron Rodgers, its solid secondary frustrated GB’s receivers, and its offense, bolstered by the return of TE George Kittle, looked playoff-caliber as well. GB went 1 for 15 on third-down conversions, and the lone success came after Rodgers had been pulled to get his backup, Tim Boyle, a few snaps. The 49ers’ biggest test comes next week: a road game against Lamar Jackson and the Baltimore Ravens.

_The return of TE George Kittle showed how important he is to the Niners O:  six passes for 129 yards and an impressive 62-yard touchdown. Niners QB Jimmy G had a much-needed excellent game: 14 of his 20 passes (70%) for 253 yards, two touchdowns, no turnovers, and a nearly-perfect 145.8 quarterback rating. 

The Packs' pass rush sacked JG several times but were vulnerable to big plays. What impressed me was JG ate the yardage loss, rather than throwing the ball away wildly (a number of his 2019 interceptions resulted from this bad habit).

Niners D put on a show. Against Rodgers they totaled five sacks, ten quarterback hits, five tackles for loss, one forced fumble, and a fumble recovery. On the downside, injuries continue to hit the Niners D. In the last two games they've lost four players for the season.

QB Rodgers may be happy with his new HC LaFleur, but the playcalling seemed poor. In losses to the Eagles and 49ers, sloppy penalties and turnovers provided easy opportunities for opponents. GB special teams have not had a good year. 

Packers fans were highly critical of Aaron Rodgers in post-game discussion. I was amused to read one Packers fan write “....I mentioned last night in the game thread, Aaron Rodgers needs to pull a Tom Brady. *Quick Slants, three-step drops, and get rid of the damn ball*…fast!! I’m in New England and unfortunately have to watch them [the Patriots] often. *Dink and dunk them to death, with an occasional long pass to keep them honest.*”

Those words, of course, are the classic description of Hall of Fame Niners HC/GM Bill Walsh's “West Coast Offense”. It's said that Walsh's book “Finding The Winning Edge” (1997) can be found on every good coach's bookshelf. Of all the coaches that have read and admired this book, I have always thought Bill Belichick is the ONLY coach who has put all of Walsh's lessons into practice, and refined them over the years as the game changes. Walsh, btw, predicted that the game would continue to get faster – which it has done._

*Seahawks 17, Eagles 9. *On a sloppy windy day, Philadelphia was playing without several key players on offense, but the defense failing to slow down Seahawk Rashaad Penny (129 rushing yards on 14 carries) was unexpected.

_Seahawks QB Russell Wilson became the first QB in NFL history to start his career with eight consecutive winning seasons. The Niners will visit Seattle for the last regular-season game Dec. 29th._

*Buccaneers 35, Falcons 22. *Vita Vea came in as an extra blocker for Tampa Bay late in the first half against Atlanta, but instead the mammoth DT nimbly split out into the flat uncovered, and QB Jameis Winston hit him for a 1-yard touchdown pass (Vea was an RB in high school). Vea became just the ninth player since 1982 (when sacks became an official statistic) to record a sack and a receiving touchdown in the same game. One could nitpick that even in a big win, Jameis Winston still threw two interceptions.

*Saints 34, Panthers 31. *A team actually won a challenge on a missed pass interference call, but it went against New Orleans, which was extremely awkward. Luckily it did not decide the game.

_Saints LB Demario Davis had a monster day, with a team-best 11 tackles, 9 of them solo; sacking QB Allen twice (one was negated by penalty), and deflecting a pass at the line of scrimmage. Saints WR Ted Ginn is generating some concern after dropping passes two weeks in a row that would have gone for TDs._

*Titans 42, Jaguars 20. *Tennessee was favored coming into the game, and figured to make some noise on offense, but was anyone expecting the Titans to reel off four touchdowns in a span of six plays? Because they did.

*Browns 41, Dolphins 24. *Cleveland’s standout DE Myles Garrett had his indefinite suspension upheld last week, but he was a hot topic for everyone. In less uncomfortable news, the Browns won a third consecutive game, keeping the team’s slim playoff hopes alive.

*Jets 34, Raiders 3. *It is hard to say if the Jets have actually improved during a three-game winning streak, but it’s safe to declare Oakland is not nearly as far along as it had seemed in recent weeks.

_Oakland looked flat and out of sync. Coach Gruden called it “a learning experience for a young, inexperienced team”. One of the writers on SB Nation's Raiders Nation board called this Derek Carr's worst game ever. Oakland's D has been hit by injuries all year, derailing its consistency. Losing rookie WR Hunter Renfrow to injury is a blow, especially in light of the upcoming game vs Kansas City. KC phenom QB Mahomes shredded Oakland in their first mtg this year. _

*Bills 20, Broncos 3. *You have to consider the competition, but Buffalo absolutely dominated on both sides of the ball. Buffalo now has an 81% chance of making the playoffs.

*Redskins 19, Lions 16. *Washington was in danger of having a week where it could just be happy, but instead the world will opine on rookie QB Dwayne Haskins’s decision to shoot selfies with fans rather than go onto the field for the final snap of his first NFL win.

*Bears 19, Giants 14.* “I’m happy we won, but it’s not good enough, not really good enough,” Bears QB Mitchell Trubisky told reporters after the game.

_I wouldn't say Bears fans are unhappy, but in regards to the Thursday game vs the Lions, one fan asked, “Which is the bigger turkey: The game or the one on your dining room table?”_

*Steelers 16, Bengals 10. *Mason Rudolph got himself benched, but Cincinnati is bad enough that Devlin Hodges was able to lead Pittsburgh to victory.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe 200
I didn't know who Frank Gore was!  dumb, dumb, will goggle

Looks like Cleveland got a winner in Mayfield, constantly being sacked can ruin a young QB, Ol doing much better and Mayfield getting rid of ball quickly.

49's Yes, Walsh drove me nuts with his dink and dunk; 49's got ball, seven or eight plays later, touchdown-'how did they do that.'

Titians vs Jags I don't follow either one of these teams, but NFl channel reruns
games, lots of scoring by Titians

I though Raiders were going to be in the playoff hunt, maybe next year.

Bears-just can't get it right, even when they win.  (shake head murmur)

49's did not think they could beat Russell but, darn they look crisp, ready to
play,...I don't know there is just something about them that looks like a football team should.  Perhaps they  will exhibit that behavior   when they meet Mr. Russell.
One of the few interesting conferences for determining who goes to playoffs.

Conference Champs:  Eagles, Cowboys,  seem to be avoiding conference
title.  Nfc East will send team to playoffs with the fewest wins in NFL
9 wins will take crowns, 8-no surly one of these teams will win more than 8

Good Stuff Lethe!


----------



## Marie5656

*Guess who is playing the Cowboys today????





*


----------



## jerry old

Marie:
I'm so disappointed that I sort of wish Buffalo would beat them 50+; dang I'm tired of the 'boy's having 'the best personal in football *(alleged)* and performing like a bunch of-well my analysis would not be tolerated.

'Don't throw me the ball, I'll drop it."
'Don't depend on me, I'm deeply involved with my investment counselor. 
'This game won't mess up my looks and spoil me for my 100 K's commercials will it?'
Plus a bunch of 'nanny whines.'
Boys are doing well, it would be a different story of they
were playing in Buffalo.

(Coach, Jason Garrett is on the hot seat, why are broadcasters telling me he is  a good coach.)


----------



## Marie5656

@jerry r. garner    Well, they are having a better season than in recent years.  I would at least like to see them go to playoffs again.   I do not claim to be an expert at the game...that was my husband.


----------



## Kaila

Watching Bills vs Dallas, today 
Nice to see the two of you, here, today!


----------



## Marie5656

Kaila said:


> Watching Bills vs Dallas, today
> Nice to see the two of you, here, today!


Near end of 4th. Bills up 26 to 7. They got this.  I do not watch the games, just check score now and then


----------



## Kaila

Marie5656 said:


> Near end of 4th. Bills up 26 to 7



This game seemed competitive in the first half, but the 2nd half didn't.


----------



## Marie5656

In the past the Bills would often choke in 2nd half and lose.


----------



## Kaila

Yes, I do remember that, Marie.  
This is their best year that I , myself, can personally remember.  That good young QB seems very good, and other players of theirs, also.  

Another bad day and week for Dallas.


----------



## jerry old

Marie
Buffalo certainly did not choke in 2nd half this week, they beat cowboys with ugly stick for thirty minutes.


----------



## Old&InTheWay

I am a Steelers fan. My uncle George played for Pittsburgh from  1952-1963- then he moved on to the Eagles and Broncos.
When I was a young lad I remember my Mom saying, "That's your uncle, my brother, on TV playing." I just went out to play. Didn't watch. It was 1965, 1966.


----------



## DaveA

Bills handed the Cowboys a resounding defeat, 26 - 15.  Wonder what that loudmouth Jerry Jones will have to say.  his blatherings surely don't help team spirit or confidence.


----------



## jerry old

Jerry Jones made statements last week, after loss to Pats, if Cowboys don't beat Buffalo-Coach Jason Garrett will be gone.  He has spent week distancing  himself from that statement.
"We have each other's back'...Jones better not fire his coach, who would we have to blame then.
Jones has provided the personnel, why they stumble, flop around, whine, cry,
I cannot tell you why they cannot win. 
I'm starting to think, "Were so good, all we have to do is show up, the other teams will collapse."  There a good team there is no  reason for their record.

One of the talking heads said, 'They have too much self-induced pressure,
the know they should win, each week they put the pressure on themselves."

Changes have to be made-which ones?  The standard approach is to fire the coach, is that the solution?  We can't fire all the players, can't fire the owner...

Well, a good game is coming up: 49's vs Ravens, can 49's stop Raven's QB?


----------



## Marie5656

*Jerry, you are a guy my husband would have become fast friends with. Just for the chance to discuss football at length. Especially after a Bills game. It is nights like this, after a big win I miss him. He was patient explaining stuff to me*


----------



## Ken N Tx

@jerry r. garner @Marie5656


----------



## JustBonee

I'm looking forward to two games on Sunday   ..1)  49ers'  at  Ravens  an afternoon game ...   and  2)  Pats at Texans on Sunday nite.  
Pats are supposedly hit hard with the flu bug this week,    but can that slow them down?   Brady isn't one of the sick.


----------



## Diomed

OldAndInTheWay said:


> I am a Steelers fan. My uncle George played for Pittsburgh from  1952-1963- then he moved on to the Eagles and Broncos.
> When I was a young lad I remember my Mom saying, "That's your uncle, my brother, on TV playing." I just went out to play. Didn't watch. It was 1965, 1966.


My first cousin, Jay Riemersma  played TE for the Steelers in the late 90s-2004. My younger brother played for Purdue in the mid 90s. He was starting LT and had the pleasure of blocking for Mike Alstott in college. I also had the pleasure of watching Kirk Cousins play HS football for Holland Christian, he was a year older than my oldest nephew, who played against him. I used to live In Holland, MI and my nephew played for Zeeland, MI (same HS as my cousin Jay and my brother). Football really does run in my blood.


----------



## Diomed

I seem to be the only Seattle fan here, so I will pipe in on stuff regarding my Hawks. Their defensive turnaround has more to do with their acquisition of Quandre Diggs than Clowney. Nothing against Clowney, but Carrol’s D thrives with great safety play. This season, their D looked like garbage without a solid free safety. Diggs fills that role well and it has shown the last two games. Which brings me to the point of why I never became a Detroit Lions fan. That team is cursed. They were using Diggs as a SS and in the past had used him at CB because of his speed yet never gave him a shot at his true calling; Free Safety. Anyways, I know Carrol’s defensive philosophy and Diggs belongs with the Seahawk. BIG TIME! Detroit gave him up for a fifth. Lol.
I don’t know if this defensive turn is enough but Seattle is a very resilient team with an OUTSTANDING QB. It’s gonna be very exciting from here on out. GoHawks!


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Week 13 Predictions*
NY Times by Benjamin Hoffman Nov. 29, 2019  _Annotated by Lethe200, in italics_

*Thursday’s Matchups*
For the NFL’s three Thanksgiving games, *Chicago* took care of business, getting a 90-yard go-ahead drive in the final three minutes from Mitchell Trubisky. But the bettors' faith in both Dallas and Atlanta was unwarranted. The *Cowboys* lost handily to Buffalo at home, 26-15, and Coach Jason Garrett got the dreaded vote of confidence from team owner Jerry Jones. In the night game, the Falcons kept things interesting against the New Orleans Saints by recovering two onside kicks in the fourth quarter. But *Atlanta* was ultimately undone by its lack of pass protection, with QB Matt Ryan enduring nine sacks and committing three turnovers. Thanks to the 26-18 victory, the Saints (10-2) clinched their third consecutive NFC South division title.

_*Sunday’s Best Games  *(all times EST)_
*49ers at Ravens*, 1 p.m., Fox
Pick: Ravens
Facing Green Bay, Baltimore and New Orleans in consecutive weeks in the second half of the season, with division rival Seattle (9-2) staying close, any misstep from SF (10-1) could change at the top of the NFC West. The 49ers started their three-game trial by fire in style crushing the Packers, 37-8, but now they face a far more difficult task in trying to slow down Lamar Jackson and the Ravens (9-2).

No other teams play like Baltimore. QB Lamar Jackson rushes more than any modern QB, which is a problem for defenses in itself, but he is also terrifically efficient as a passer. Over his last three games, he has thrown 12 TD passes and only 14 incomplete passes. He has not thrown an interception since Week 5. The team has produced more than 400 yards of offense in six of its 11 games.

SF can do its fair share of scoring as well, especially with TE George Kittle, WRs Emmanuel Sanders and Deebo Samuel all likely to play despite lingering injuries. But the relative strengths of these teams seem to favor the Ravens. If there is a weakness to SF's star-studded D, it is that it focuses its pressure in the interior, allowing mobile QBs to run their way out of broken plays. AZ’s Kyler Murray and Seattle’s Russell Wilson gave them fits.

_Agree. SF is an over-achiever this year, and Baltimore feels like 2019's hot team. Unless Jackson gets injured, the Ravens might be the ones to put an end to the Patriots' SB appearance streak. SF had a horrific 2018 injury year, and hasn't been entirely free of the hex even now._

*Browns at Steelers*, 1 p.m., CBS
Pick: Browns  _Agree_
The Browns (5-6) are trending upwards, having won three straight and cleaned up its inefficient offense quite a bit. Pittsburgh (6-5) is always a threat to force turnovers, especially with safety Minkah Fitzpatrick. But the Steelers have been bad enough on offense that they would need Fitzpatrick to run some of those interceptions back for TDs to make them a dangerous team.

*Patriots at Texans*, 8:20 p.m., NBC
Pick: Patriots   _Agree_
The NFL’s stingiest scoring defense has paid big dividends for the Patriots (10-1), who are tied for the best record in the NFL despite having an offense that seems to regress a bit more each week. Any doubts that existed about weak opponents evaporated last week when the Patriots shut down the high-powered Dallas offense in a 13-9 win. That game solidified NE’s defensive reputation while emphasizing its offensive shortcomings. The Texans (7-4) are not as explosive as Dallas, and not as good over all as Baltimore, but they represent a fairly stiff road test for the Patriots. Barring NE’s offense figuring out what has gone wrong, this game has upset potential.

*Titans at Colts*, 1 p.m., CBS
Pick: Colts   _Agree_
When the Titans (6-5) promoted Ryan Tannehill to starting QB, things immediately turned around. The team is 4-1 with Tannehill under center, and the last two weeks have seen the Titans find the right mix of a power running game led by Derrick Henry and an efficient passing game by Tannehill, which has resulted in a whopping 77 points. The team’s defense has not appeared to be nearly as impressive, but there are underlying indicators that suggest the Titans have it in them to defend the run, which could be a problem for a Colts team (6-5) that relies so heavily on its ability to grind games out on the ground.

_*Sunday’s Other Games*_
*Raiders at Chiefs*, 4:25 p.m., CBS
Pick: Chiefs  _Agree_
In the second year of Coach Jon Gruden’s comeback, the Raiders (6-5) have improved a great deal, even after last week’s shellacking by the Jets. Oakland has scored big in the draft, snagging five players (Clelin Ferrell, Josh Jacobs, Maxx Crosby, Foster Moreau and Hunter Renfrow) who immediate huge contributors. But Oakland allows too many big plays; an NFL-high 55 plays for 20 or more yds. KC’s ultrafast WR Tyreek Hill is expected to be back for the Chiefs (7-4). That big-play potential makes KC a big favorite at home. It is worth noting the Chiefs have not been the scoring machine they were in 2018.

_KC is not the offensive sensation it was in 2018, but they are still way ahead of the Raiders, who need another good draft and some help from a couple of good FAs in the next off-season._

*Packers at Giants*, 1 p.m., Fox
Pick: Packers   _Agree_
With losses in two of their last three games, including that ugly one against SF, the Pack (8-3) has established they are good but not great. They are almost assured of a playoff spot, and with QB Aaron Rodgers they will always be dangerous. But regardless of their impressive record, they are not on the same level as SF, Seattle or NE. Last year at this point they were 4-6-1 on the way to a 6-9-1 finish, so the improvement in Year 1 under Coach Matt LaFleur is clear. A win over the Giants (2-9) would give GB a 96% chance of making the playoffs. For now that will have to be enough.

*Eagles at Dolphins*, 1 p.m., Fox
Pick: Eagles   _Agree_
The playoffs seem like a remote possibility for the Eagles (5-6), even accounting for their soft upcoming schedule. They are a game below .500, they trail Dallas by half a game, and they have scored a total of 19 points over the last two weeks. They can stay alive with a win over the Dolphins (2-9), for a 44% chance of qualifying for postseason play.

*Buccaneers at Jaguars*, 1 p.m., Fox
Pick: Jaguars upset  _Agree_
Going on the road to face the Jaguars (4-7) presents Tampa Bay with an interesting challenge: The Bucs' front seven is more than capable of shutting down RB Leonard Fournette.Bbut its secondary, even after last week’s minor success, seems ripe to be shredded by Jag QB Nick Foles, who should be rounding into form in his third game back from injury.

*Rams at Cardinals*, 4:05 p.m., Fox
Pick:  Cardinals upset _Agree_
The Rams (6-5) bottomed out last week. They have struggled in 2019, looking like a shell of the team that played in the Super Bowl in February, but none of their previous losses could compare to the embarrassment of having Lamar Jackson and the Ravens beat them, 45-6, at home. The Cardinals (3-7-1) seem to have an upward trajectory, even amid a four-game losing streak. Coach Kliff Kingsbury’s offense has shown repeatedly it can put a healthy amount of points on the board. AZ’s last three losses (two to SF and one to Tampa Bay) have come at a total margin of only 16 points. On talent the Rams should be expected to win, even on the road, but the same was true in several of their recent losses.

*Jets at Bengals*, 1 p.m., CBS
Pick: Jets   _Agree_
With QB Sam Darnold hitting his stride (against fairly weak competition), the Jets (4-7) have scored 102 points over their three-game win streak. The Bengals (0-11) have only scored 157 this entire season. Add in the Jets’ defense having suddenly started to produce turnovers (five in the past three games) and Cincinnati seems destined to continue its losing streak. 

*Chargers at Broncos*, 4:25 p.m., CBS
Pick: Chargers   _Agree_
The Chargers (4-7) have lost two in a row, but more important is how they lost. Philip Rivers essentially handed the Chiefs and the Raiders wins by throwing an outrageous 7 interceptions in those two games (while having a few more erased by penalties). LAC has a solid defense and two strong RBs, but there is little a team can do when Rivers short-circuits. The Broncos (3-8) are not the toughest opponent and with the expected return of LAC safety Derwin James, if Rivers can stop shooting himself in the foot, they could come away with a win on the road.

*Redskins at Panthers*, 1 p.m., CBS
Pick: Panthers   _Agree_
The Redskins (2-9) delivered the expected limp win over the awful Lions. This week they are on the road to face the Panthers (5-6), a team that is better than them in nearly every way.

_*Monday’s Matchup*_
*Vikings at Seahawks*, 8:15 p.m., ESPN
Pick: Seahawks   _Agree_
The Seahawks (9-2) won an OT thriller against the 49ers two weeks ago and followed it up with a bruising win over Philadelphia. With a win over the Vikings (8-3), the Seahawks would keep the screws to SF even if the 49ers can beat Baltimore. In a sharp turn from previous seasons, Seattle does not have a defense that can claim to be nearly as strong as Minnesota’s. Both teams feature balanced offenses which can run and throw with ease.

Thanks to a brilliant season by QB Russell Wilson, the opponents’ score has been largely irrelevant. Playing at home in prime time, especially once you factor in Minnesota’s historical issues with outdoor road games, it's likely it will once again be the recipe for success.


----------



## Buckeye

The only regular season game that counts will start at noon EST tomorrow (Saturday 11/30/19).  #1 THE Ohio State University vs "that team up north".   I spent today practicing yelling at the tv.....


----------



## Lethe200

Diomed said:


> I seem to be the only Seattle fan here, so I will pipe in on stuff regarding my Hawks. Their defensive turnaround has more to do with their acquisition of Quandre Diggs than Clowney. Nothing against Clowney, but Carrol’s D thrives with great safety play. This season, their D looked like garbage without a solid free safety. Diggs fills that role well and it has shown the last two games. Which brings me to the point of why I never became a Detroit Lions fan. That team is cursed. They were using Diggs as a SS and in the past had used him at CB because of his speed yet never gave him a shot at his true calling; Free Safety. Anyways, I know Carrol’s defensive philosophy and Diggs belongs with the Seahawk. BIG TIME! Detroit gave him up for a fifth. Lol.



Good insight, thanks! Good luck vs Vikes next Mon.


----------



## Diomed

Buckeye said:


> The only regular season game that counts will start at noon EST tomorrow (Saturday 11/30/19).  #1 THE Ohio State University vs "that team up north".   I spent today practicing yelling at the tv.....


GO BLUE!!!


----------



## jerry old

Buckeye
You know it is at the big house, these guys been bumping heads for almost 100 years and their rivalry is intense.  It is difficult to go against OH; sorta want to, but can't do it.

Bonnie
Two good ones: Looking at 49's  and Ravens-49's have most complete team in the league. If anybody going to stop Ravens it's 49's.
Texans have a QB, not sure that is going to change outcome.


Diomed:  We've talked about the generalship of Russell, feel he is the reasons Hawks are in the hunt.  Understood, he can't play for defense, but Hawks offense consist of Russell, Russell and Russell-can't wait for 49's second encounter.

Old and in the Way:
That is some history.

Didn't quite understand why vikes paid so much for Cousins; Steelers appear to be own their way down unless this years and next years draft changes things.

Will hold off on Lethe 200, until I have adequate time to give it the study it deserves.


----------



## JustBonee

Buckeye said:


> The only regular season game that counts will start at noon EST tomorrow (Saturday 11/30/19).  #1 THE Ohio State University vs "that team up north".   I spent today practicing yelling at the tv.....



Boy, you know it  ....  back in the day   everything was shut down in Ohio and Michigan when the two teams played!  
  .. I remember  a story told over and over,  about  Woody Hayes saying that he made sure that they  got gas in Toledo before crossing into enemy territory when games were in Ann Arbor. 
One of the best rivalries ever .. I grew up and lived in NE Ohio  thru those years.


----------



## jerry old

Yes, spent  9 years in Detroit,  Wood Hayes was a mess.
Mich vs Mich St was a biggie also, not as big is OU of course.

Remember when Hayes went out of the field and assaulted that rival football player.   Woody, Woody-cost him his job.

Buckeye:   Where did that *THE* Ohio State University come from, why does it have to be THE?

The 'Big House' in Michigan hold 107,000 people, can you imagine the traffic jams?


----------



## jerry old

ghost post


----------



## Buckeye

Diomed  - not a good day for the Blue.   But Harbaugh is our all time favorite U of M coach.   jerry garner - Not sure when the University started using "The" - long after I graduated.


----------



## JustBonee

Strangest thing I ever saw in a football game  was the Michigan player untying Dobbins  shoelaces  today.  
If you can't outrun him ...   untie the shoes so they fall off.    Too Weird!


----------



## jerry old

Watching Iron Bowl, 'Bama vs Auburn, can't think of a better name for head knocking.


----------



## jerry old

More tears in Michigan, but they have the Great Lakes to replenish any large water loss.
I though they might pull it off until 4th quarter.

Ohio, Michigan, Auburn and 'Bama, interesting when the camera pans the stands
all the little boys and girls; (babies to an old man like me) their so earnest, so desperately involved and so, so downcast when their teams flub up or when their teams get behind or lose.  
As long as we have the boys and girls in the stands that have something to cheer for or a football game  that brings sorrow,  America is OKAY.. 
(Us old folks have our memories how it once was, that's enough)

Auburn  dt #5, never have seen a dl knock a pass down and the qb catch the deflection.
It is okay for 'bama to lose, it happens so rarely. 

I can't get anything done with these darn football games going on and on.  
We have the bowl games in Jan, the NFL playoffs; mercy, house has not been cleaned in 7-8 years; maybe this spring.


----------



## jerry old

Indigenous  folk vs large black cats unho
Sunday Dec 1, 2019
Jest vs singles uhhu

young horses vs big guys unhu

Shoes vs thieves might be interesting

Another group of big people vs meat industry unhu

Lethe 200, this harder than I thought. I know nothing of Panthers, jets, and others.

We've got the two biggies already listed.

Come back Lethe!

Ten people founded the NFL, eight fell away for one reason or other, the two we know were George Halas, (Poppy Bear),  Art Ronney  (Steelers)(they spell it Ra)
one that disappeared was Jim Thorpe. (I'm having trouble verifying Thorpe as a owner,
it was on one of those dropdown info charts on the NFL which listed the  first ten owners)


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> *I can't get anything done with these darn football games going on and on. *



Come December ... it  gets very interesting ...  on all levels.   Love it!


----------



## jerry old

I hope were going to help Kaila and DaveA corral those pesky Texans.  Brady is Brady-nuff said.  Texans will not lay down, but do they have
enough offense (their QB runs well) to slam into that Pat defense

I know we have a 49's fan, but I missed him/her on list of who's rooting for who.  Their going to need help today (You Think?)
Watch how crisp and ready to play 49's are.  They look, act like a  pro football team.  
(yea, so did Ohio State yesterday)      It is  really difficult to root for 49's, Bill Walsh and Montana beat Cowboys  in playoffs  (3 times I think) 

Game is at Ravens home, it is cold and rainy, talking heads are making much of SF being a California Team, but SF has ugly weather also.
Pick-Ravens


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> Game is at Ravens home, it is cold and rainy, talking heads are making much of SF being a California Team, but SF has ugly weather also.



Hi all,
I have no guess who will win this Baltimore VS 49ers game today, but should be an interesting one, and possibly high scoring.

Btw, SF 49ers QB, Garoppolo, was Brady's back-up for several years, so while in New England, he practiced many, many times, in all sorts of weather, which is what that Pats team regularly does.  The worse the weather, the more they practice outdoors, so cold rain is one thing that will not rattle the present SF 49ers  QB. HIs inconsistency would not be weather-related, imo.  They also picked up some other veteran players too, so I don't think weather is a weak spot for them.

I don't know how the Pats will do with Houston this time.  There are so many coaches and players in Houston that were ex-Pats, are good and know Pats systems,
plus the flu this week, sidelined most NE Pats players, from practicing, and I am not sure they could do the regular game-specific planning that usually wins them games.

Both of these 2 games, are important to all of the teams playing them, for playoff standings, but then again, they are just single regular season games.


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> I hope were going to help Kaila


Thanks for your help!  
But I can handle it alright, whoever wins or loses today.


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> Thanks for your help!
> But I can handle it alright, whoever wins or loses today.



Me too ...


----------



## jerry old

watching got steelers/browns, their rocking-socking,  the boys do not care for each other Go Browns


49's are doing more than holding their own, 17:17, nasty weather does not seem to be having any effect on niners


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> 49's are doing more than holding their own, 17:17, nasty weather does not seem to be having any effect on niners



We're getting a great game - bad weather and all.   But they do seem to be evenly matched.


----------



## DaveA

49ers  edged by the Ravens.  Good back and forth football in a driving rain for most of the game. Ravens pulled it out by a field goal with 3 seconds left,  20-17.


----------



## JustBonee

Heard this afternoon that the Patriots had to fly  TWO  planes to Houston for the game tonight.  ..   one with healthy players, and another with the recovering flu victims.
How are they going to play without breathing on each other??


----------



## Kaila

That is true, they did, which I haven't ever heard of before. 🛩🛩

I don't know the answer to your sensible question, Bonnie.  


But I wonder how they decided on some of them.  They must have put at least one wrong person into each of them, so I am wondering.... what the results will be, regarding the contagion  illnesses.... 

But I do think it could effect the game, too.  Couldn't the team have called in sick, and postpone it?

Maybe I should have worded this post differently:

They must have put at least one person onto the WRONG *PLANE.
LOL
(*Not the wrong person...  )

Now, let's see, we wonder how they can afford 2 planes. 
Word had it, a few years ago, they chose to spend on a plane rather than a ROOF for that stadium!  
Let it snow!  ❄☃❄


----------



## DaveA

Pats overwhelmed by the Texans as Brady threw a couple of costly interceptions. The Pats did look a bit "flat" but the Texans did their job and ended up with  the win.  This is the third game in a row that the Pats have looked bad, IMHO.  If they weren't in such a weak division I think their record might be a little worse. Brady is definitely not the Brady of the past and except for Edelman and James White, the receivers are sub-par.


----------



## jerry old

Dava A, Kaila lethe200, Bonnie  and others:

(See DaveA above)

I looked up oldest NFL Player, George Blanda, age 48,  backup QB and field gold kicker and a lot of sitting on the bench.
He played for a few teams, (Oakland)  finished up at Houston (forgot Houston's correct name, this was the old AFL)
Brady's a childish 42...whatever, he looks good for a 42 year old man.

It was a good game, BB student whipped his britches, barely.

Then I looked up Oklahoma from 1955-1957, *won 47 *consecutive games-that's _four years_ without a loss.
I listened to a sports show on a car radio (had to go outside, couldn't tie up radio in house).  I was only interested in Dodgers,
but they keep talking about this Bud Wilkinson  coach at Oklahoma, truly  an achievement, don't see how it could happen again.

These college ranking systems are not for me, You win your conference, play a championship game-be in a bowl game or whatever,
then you go home.  Again, they will milk the public for every penny. Just as the Pros have done.

I will watch 'Boy's and Bears Thursday,   I watched too much football-college games.   Only saw last half of Pats, and I was bored.,

It beats situational comedies, and the usual TV nonsense; when I get fed up with the hokum, I switch over to
Matt Dillion shoot somebody.

49'a to Beat Seahawks-huh? what you think.
Cleveland vs Steelers, Nasty, nasty, nasty, but very interesting football games.


----------



## JustBonee

DaveA said:


> Pats overwhelmed by the Texans as Brady threw a couple of costly interceptions. The Pats did look a bit "flat" but the Texans did their job and ended up with  the win.  This is the third game in a row that the Pats have looked bad, IMHO.  If they weren't in such a weak division I think their record might be a little worse. Brady is definitely not the Brady of the past and except for Edelman and James White, the receivers are sub-par.



Dave,   I never thought I would live to see the day the Texans could handle the Patriots

Romeo Crennel turned the heat up for this game,  along  with Watson,   who inserted some of his own invented trickery.


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> I looked up oldest NFL Player, George Blanda, age 48,  backup QB and field gold kicker and a lot of sitting on the bench.
> He played for a few teams, (Oakland)  finished up at Houston (forgot Houston's correct name, this was the old AFL)
> Brady's a childish 42...whatever, he looks good for a 42 year old man.



*George Blanda 1961 Houston Oilers, AFL Most Valuable Player*
Posted on by Max
George was unlikely to succeed. Bear Bryant, his college coach at the University of Kentucky in the late 1940s, told his first pro coach, George Halas of the Chicago Bears, that Blanda would never make it in the National Football League. Bryant, it later became apparent, was occasionally wrong.








http://cardsthatneverwere.com/?p=1068


----------



## jerry old

https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/20968918/ya-tittle-man-iconic-imagehttps://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/20968918/ya-tittle-man-iconic-image


----------



## jerry old

The above picture is the one that has always 'Done it' for me, he did his very best and accepted the consequences.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Redskins took the NC Panthers 29-21, was a good game. Washington is now 3-9.


----------



## jerry old

PopsnTuff said:


> Redskins took the NC Panthers 29-21, was a good game. Washington is now
> 
> 
> If the 'skins go on a winning streak, they might take the title of NFC East, it appears the cowboys or eagles don't want it?  The whole
> conference is pitiful, just pitiful.
> It is good to root for a team that's trying, but those cowboys!
> I don't know, just don't know...


----------



## jerry old

OKAY,  I'VE Seen enough teams this season to state that the NINER'S ARE the best football team in the their  league. Other teams have better
qb, rb and skilled players individually , but the 49's field the best team.  There going to be in the hunt for the next three years, perhaps longer if free agency does not kill them.

Now, for that other league, I don't know?
Ravens, Pats, Chiefs  (Houston?-if they make the playoffs is a possibility)

I want to see the ravens qb play the pats.-BB has had several weeks to draw up plays-might take more than pencil and paper.

Chief's cannot be counted out, Mahomes seems to be getting his hot hand back. I would go with Chiefs-IF Mahomes continues to regain 2018,
form

(An opinion, won't happen, but it is not impossible- So if these 'great  players' have a bad day that leaves Buffalo.
Basically, I saying if all the teams with their exceptional player flop;  Buffalo has a journeymen roster of good, not great, but good.  Their not as good as 49's. not even close, but they could get into playoffs and surprise people)    


Next day: watching TV 'America's Team has become America's Nightmare)                               j


----------



## JustBonee

Ravens seem to be the  HOT  team in the AFC right now   ..   I can see a  Ravens - 49ers Super Bowl ...


----------



## DaveA

I agree with you, Bonnie.  Ravens and 49ers.  The only other teams I'll be keeping an eye on are Seattle (never count Wilson's magic out) and the Saints.  Pats (sadly for me) are falling apart and IMHO are going nowhere.


----------



## Kaila

I am glad I never count out Seattle, with QB Russell Wilson.  They are surging, once again.

Both teams played well, when I watched last night's game between Minnesota and Seattle, with Minn. QB Cousins playing up to his ability, which is not always the case,
 but Seattle edged out the win, not surprisingly,  later after I turned it off.

I think Baltimore or KC, goes to Superbowl, against Seattle or Saints.

Jerry was right though too, that Buffalo could do better than expected, which they already have achieved, but could continue.  Not to Superbowl, though, imo….


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> I think Baltimore or KC, goes to Superbowl, against Seattle or Saints.



You could be right.   ...  I guess I shouldn't count out the Saints or Seattle.    I just haven't seen enough NFC games this year.
NO > Sea > 49ers . in  regular season games.   So what does that say ... NOTHING!  ..


----------



## Kaila

Oh, go ahead and guess anyway, Bonnie! 

We don't mind at all!  …  we enjoy your input,  and who knows, you might be just as good at guessing and predicting the future, as anyone else!


I forgot that I probably shouldn't have counted out the Packers.  That might give them an edge, if I do, but I will be bold and count them out, anyway. Prognosticating is very inexact!


----------



## JustBonee

Power Rankings by the  NFL  "experts"  this week put San Francisco ahead of both Seattle and the Saints,   for what that's worth ...

1)  Ravens  2)  49ers  3) Patriots 4) Saints  5) Seahawks 6)  Chiefs  ....and so on

https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id...ower-rankings-1-32-poll-plus-fire-final-month


----------



## JustBonee

DaveA said:


> I agree with you, Bonnie.  Ravens and 49ers.  The only other teams I'll be keeping an eye on are Seattle (never count Wilson's magic out) and the Saints. * Pats (sadly for me) are falling apart and IMHO are going nowhere.*



Per the rankings at above site,  Pats are still up there Dave.


----------



## oldman

jerry r. garner said:


> Can you explain how OSU (and 'bama) can produce a 'football machine year
> after year without NCAA violations?  I've been wondering about that?


OSU has the best team in the Big Ten, period. Looking down the road for at least next season, the same thing. Meyer built a nice team with the use of his scholarships. Now, Day has to get them to play together.

For ‘Bama, every kid in the south wants to play for the Tide. Just like basketball at Duke, if a kid is lucky enough to get a scholarship to play there, they will step up.


----------



## JustBonee

oldman said:


> *OSU has the best team in the Big Ten, period.* Looking down the road for at least next season, the same thing. Meyer built a nice team with the use of his scholarships. Now, Day has to get them to play together.
> 
> For ‘Bama, every kid in the south wants to play for the Tide. Just like basketball at Duke, if a kid is lucky enough to get a scholarship to play there, they will step up.



Ryan Day,   at the ripe old age of 40,  is doing a fantastic job as a new first year head coach!


----------



## DaveA

oldman said:


> OSU has the best team in the Big Ten, period. Looking down the road for at least next season, the same thing. Meyer built a nice team with the use of his scholarships. Now, Day has to get them to play together.
> 
> For ‘Bama, every kid in the south wants to play for the Tide. Just like basketball at Duke, if a kid is lucky enough to get a scholarship to play there, they will step up.


As I've said before. Some of these school are pro football mills. They have their academic sides but in the main they are the NFL's minor league systems.  I would prefer that they stop this scholarship scam and provide only academic scholarships.  

They could still stay in the football business, pay their athletes a minor league salary, same as baseball, but separate it from the supposedly legitimate academic portion of the school.  When I listen to athletes who have spent 4 years of "study" and  sound like they would have trouble spelling "cat" if you gave the the "c" and the "t", it tells me that the standards of these school must be woefully inadequate.

Give the same kids as today, the opportunity to tryout and play if they measure up but, please, let's not confuse this with education.  And by all means, if a young person wants to attend class AND play ball, that's OK, as long as they are required to meet the same educational levels of the non sports related students.


----------



## Old&InTheWay

Mike Tomlin - a leader of men. Fantastic job this year.


----------



## oldman

Old&InTheWay said:


> Mike Tomlin - a leader of men. Fantastic job this year.


I have to ask, "Are you being serious?"


----------



## jerry old

COLLEGE FOOTBALL AT OKL


Old&InTheWay said:


> Mike Tomlin - a leader of men. Fantastic job this year.
> Old man:  It is difficult to make any decent statement regarding the "Hated Steelers," they of the Bradshaw era.
> 
> Their new qb has a really neat name DUCK HODGES, as a qb he needs to learn how to Duck!




Now a detour to college ball :
OKLAHOMA IN 1970=80'S
DaveA on  Student-Athletes

All I know for a fact is Oklahoma built a fancy dorm for it's football players, when coach Barry Switzer was running the program.
Switzer was an excellent football coach, but a crass human being.  He picked up enough polish after he became an adult, but this
guy was 100% crude.  He did not care what his players did, as long as they won.
Females with good sense would detour to avoid walking close to the players dorm.
This was one very fancy dorm, and the lack of punitive sanctions on OU players are doing 'boyish things ' was difficult to accept.

DAVE A  on lack of academics in football mills:    Remember Dexter Manley, Washington Redskins-illiterate!
I suppose instead of the 'backstreet' payoffs to players, we might as well go ahead and pay them.  How much is far beyond any solution I could offer, but something needs to be done about the 'mask'  that college football players are student-athletes'

 Another facet:   College football is the MINOR LEAGUES for Pro Football, there is nothing else available for the 'kiddies' to practice their skills,
in preparation for their Pro Skills and the draft.


----------



## jerry old

Big games (2) you pickum

SF vs Saints

KC vs Pats

Of course, Thursday night: Bears vs American Disasters


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> Thursday night: Bears vs American Disasters



That's such a funny nickname for the team, Jerry.   Thanks for the laugh!

We could offer light funny nicknames for other teams too...?

Pats I would say...
"The perennial "favorites" picked to win, by 'experts' whether they win or LOSE "  

KC...
"From rags to riches"

SF  ...
"Other teams' cast-offs"


Saints? 
"The always close but not quite, team? "

OR, "The team that should have gone to the Super bowl "
OR...
"the team that suffered from the worst ref non-call in NFL history" ?

Seattle and Green Bay...
the "Often down, but never out teams " ??

Chargers... the best QB who hasn't ever won anything


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> Big games (2) you pickup
> SF vs Saints
> KC vs Pats
> Of course, Thursday night: Bears vs American Disasters



My picks for Sunday are  Saints over SF ...  and Pats over  KC


----------



## jerry old

12-5-19
Tried to send Kaila, DaveA, Oldman, Marie 5656, Old and in the way a Pm last night, Two hours of frustration-Yaaaaaa!
Did get one off to Bonnie.  
This  pc is a terrible mess,  
My Pc guru was here last week attempting to figure out why this one site is screwed up.  (He is a self-taught guy) not   really a guru, but he knows more than I do. 
This one site does not operate as it should.  He piddled with it, said, "I just don't know.'


----------



## Kaila

I don't know who I think will win those 2 Sunday games noted above….

I will guess Saints over 49ers, by small margin, and maybe in an overtime period.  
By a field goal kick, 31 - 28 ? 

I will guess, sadly for me, KC over Pats... but I can handle someone else having success.  
I cant handle guessing that score, though. 

28 - 14?


----------



## Lethe200

I loved George Blanda! One of my favorite players on the "old" Al Davis Raiders. Also one of the last of the old-style, straight ahead kickers. Remember how everyone laughed at the Detroit Lions in 1966 for using soccer-kicker Garo Yepremian? 

Every once in a great while coach John Madden would throw in a trick play where Blanda would come out to kick a FG but then pass to try for the first down. Worked sometimes, too!

Anyway, back to current business:
++++
*NFL Week 14 Predictions *
NY Times by Benjamin Hoffman, Dec. 6, 2019. _Annotated by Lethe200, in italics._

*Thursday’s Matchup: Chicago beat the Cowboys, 31-24*
Everyone picked Dallas to rebound – and everyone was wrong. They fell behind by 24-7 in the third quarter and ultimately lost 31-24. Mitchell Trubisky of the Bears continued his resurgence, throwing three touchdown passes and running one ball in._ The TV shot of Dallas owner Jerry Jones sinking his head into his hands said it all._

*Chiefs at Patriots*, 4:25 p.m., CBS  (note: all TV times EST)
Pick: Patriots      
KC’s Patrick Mahomes is 0-2 in his career against the Patriots. NE (10-2) and KC (8-4) are in far different positions this season, regardless of the standings. Their records cover up fatal flaws: the Patriots’ offensive shortcomings and the Chiefs’ inconsistency. But KC is trending upward, while the Patriots seem to be unraveling at an inopportune time.

Life is never easy for an opposing QB in Foxborough, Mass., and NE’s defense is certainly up for a big challenge. But after Mahomes came close twice last year, it may finally be his time.

_Disagree. Maybe NE’s O will rise to the occasion – KC’s D is vulnerable to good passing. But they have not looked like the precision offense Belichick likes to run over the past four games. Can they get back on track? The Pats lost to DeShaun Watson and Lamar Jackson – and Mahomes is playing smarter now, if not so showily as his 2018 MVP year._

*49ers at Saints,* 1 p.m., Fox
Pick: Niners
To say the 49ers (10-2) have had a strong pass defense this season is an understatement. They have allowed one QB (Andy Dalton, Wk 2) to throw for more than 300 yards, two others (Russell Wilson and Kyler Murray) to throw for 200 or more, and held every other QB including Lamar Jackson, to fewer than 200. SF’s average of just 134.2 passing yards allowed a game would be the lowest mark since the 1976 Bucs held opponents to 129.8.

That pass defense will be tested vs the Saints (10-2). The 49ers will plan to force NO into a run-heavy approach that is not ideal for the Saints. If SF’s offense can score against a Saints defense (yielding 20.7 pts/game), SF can rebound after last week’s loss to Baltimore.

_Agree. Niners know this is a must-win for them, to keep pace with Seattle’s easier schedule. Concerns about the Niners’ D’s front four health is real; Fred Warner won Defensive Player of the Month for November, but with the season loss of Armstead, SF needs Dee Ford (hamstring)_ _in there to give Nick Bosa a chance to rush Brees. Richard Sherman’s (knee strain) leadership has enabled the SF young secondary to improve tremendously from 2018, but he’ll be needed under the noise pressure in NO. None of the other secondaries have experience in critical, noisy games, giving Saints QB Brees a mental advantage he will use._

*Ravens at Bills,* 1 p.m., CBS
Pick: Ravens   _Agree_
The Ravens (10-2) beat SF last week in a messy rain, lending credence to an offense once written off as a gimmick. The Bills (9-3) have a strong secondary, and rushes the QB well, but the D is weak at linebacker. That leaves the team prone to plays in which Raven’s potential MVP Jackson finds yardage even when everything seems to have collapsed.

*Seahawks at Rams,* 8:20 p.m., NBC
Pick: Seahawks         _Agree_
The Rams got WRs Robert Woods and Brandin Cooks back last week and smashed AZ. The Seahawks (10-2) are tied with the 49ers, Patriots, Ravens and Saints for best record. Bettors think the Rams are equal to the Seahawks, but I don’t see it.

*Lions at Vikings,* 1 p.m., Fox
Pick: Vikings       _Agree._
If the Vikings (8-4) win, they’ll have an 83% playoffs chance. Lose and it drops to 53%. Vikes’ Stefon Diggs is averaging a whopping 18.1 yards per catch, ranking fourth in the NFL. The Lions (3-8-1) have already allowed 53 passing plays of 20 or more yards this season, which is the third most of any team.

*Broncos at Texans,* 1 p.m., CBS
Pick: Texans    _Agree_
The Texans (8-4) have Deshaun Watson, one of the NFL’s best QBs, up against Denver’s Drew Lock, its least experienced QB for 2019. Unless Watson breaks a bone, nobody can see the Broncos pulling off an upset.

*Titans at Raiders*, 4:25 p.m., CBS
Pick: Titans   
During the Titans’ current three-game win streak, the Titans (7-5) outscored opponents by 108-69, with RB Derrick Henry rushing for 496 yards and Tannehill throwing for six touchdowns. The surge has the Titans trailing Pittsburgh in the wild-card race by just a tiebreaker. A road game against the struggling Raiders (6-6), who have scored a total of 29 points over the last three weeks, does not seem likely to interrupt that forward momentum.

_Agree. Sigh. Josh Jacobs, outstanding rookie RB, has an injured shoulder and missed practice this week. If he doesn’t play on Sunday, Raiders O has even more difficulty scoring. QB Derek Carr’s outstanding 2016 year is looking like an outlier, and fans are starting to call for a trade or outright cut next year._

*Colts at Buccaneers*, 1 p.m., CBS
Pick: Buccaneers
The 31-17 final score made it seem as if the Colts were manhandled by Tennessee last week, but 14 of the Titans’ points came in a span of three minutes of the fourth quarter, thanks to a pair of huge defensive plays. Beyond that, Indianapolis actually matched its division rival in everything but the run game, where Jonathan Williams’s ineffectiveness got him benched. If Indianapolis (6-6) thought running against Tennessee last week was hard, it will be worse against the Buccaneers (5-7), who allow just 76.2 yards a game on the ground. Only one RB (Chris Carson/Seahawks) has broken 100 yards against them in 2019.

*Steelers at Cardinals*, 4:25 p.m., CBS
Pick Steelers      _Agree_
Pittsburgh (7-5) kept itself in the playoff picture with a win over Cleveland, but Tennessee is pushing hard for the AFC’s second wild-card spot. Pittsburgh has a defense that may be the third best in football in overall balance and production, but its offense is so weak that assuming a win on the road is dangerous. The Cardinals (3-8-1) were routed by the Rams, with a terrible OL performance (QB Kyler Murray was sacked six times).

*Bengals at Browns,* 1 p.m., CBS
Pick: Browns    _Agree_
Bengals QB Andy Dalton’s return as starter helped end the team’s losing streak (which dated to last season) at 13 games. Beating the Browns (5-7) in Cleveland seems beyond Dalton’s reach, but keeping the game close is more realistic than it would have been if rookie QB Ryan Finley were starting (Bengals were 0-3 trying Finley out).

*Redskins at Packers,* 1 p.m., Fox
Pick: Packers     _Agree_
It is not that Washington (3-9) hasn’t shown serious improvement while riding high on a two-game winning streak, but rather the Packers (9-3) are a more talented and experienced team. QB Aaron Rodgers is 16-3-1 in his previous 20 starts at home and figures to have strong numbers regardless of Washington’s recent strides.

*Pride will be on the line, but little else will be in these three games, none of which have any playoff implications: 

Panthers at Falcons,* 1 p.m., Fox
Pick: Falcons    _no opinion_
The Panthers (5-7) have the best record of the bunch, but fired Coach Ron Rivera on Tuesday to get ahead of the feeding frenzy for coaching candidates after the season.

*Chargers at Jaguars,* 4:05 p.m., Fox
Pick: Chargers    _no opinion - but I wonder what LAC QB Rivers' problem is? He's been ultra-reliable for years, but the last four games he's been awful._

*Dolphins at Jets,* 1 p.m., CBS
Pick: Jets    _no opinion_

*Monday’s Matchup
Giants at Eagles,* 8:15 p.m., ESPN
Pick: Eagles
Daniel Jones is in a walking boot to protect his sore ankle and is expected to sit this game out. Elisha Nelson Manning IV is expected to be back under center for the Giants (2-10). Beyond the chance to see a franchise icon in action, the switch to Manning shouldn’t make a huge difference for the Giants, who are enduring an eight-game losing streak. But with Philadelphia’s offense working through some issues, Manning might be able to make the Eagles (5-7) sweat just a little.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe 200
Alex Karras defensive, Lions tackle, after retirement wrote a sports column  before he was 'mongo' and on Tv  teased Garo Yepremian unmercifully for stating, "I kick a touchdown. I kick a touchdown.'

My thinking is this" Pats have to lose at least another game+ Pick KC ,

Raven  must lose at least one more+ pick Bills

Saints VS 49's-would you buy Saints
I'll keep picking Ravens, Pats and  49's to lose, after they lose I'll go back to saying, 'Oh yea, they'll win this week.


There has not been than many upset this year,but-Las Vegas picked cowboys 13 times to win= less than 40% accuracy
This weeks easy picks
The NFL East Conference will lose all of it's reaming games; when they play each other it will be 0-0 ties.
Redskins
Giants
Vikes
and the best hohum team of the year.


----------



## drifter

I no longer watch pro ball.


----------



## Buckeye

drifter said:


> I no longer watch pro ball.


I'm with you - mostly quit watching at least 10 years ago. Whenever I do try to watch a couple of minutes of it,  It now seems more like "pro wrestling" every day. 

But I love my Buckeyes.  They play for the Big 10 championship tomorrow evening at 8.  Last I checked they were 16.5 point favorite.  Go Bucks.


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> The NFL East Conference will lose all of it's reaming games; when they play each other it will be 0-0 ties.
> Redskins
> Giants
> Vikes



You've given up on Minn Vikings possibly making it into a wildcard playoff position? 

They'd only need to win more games than the hapless Rams, this year, to do it.  Someone has to make it into that #2 wildcard spot.  

OH, maybe you meant that your team will lose to Vikes.

That is funny (tho regrettable and sad) about the fate you gave the games for NFC East teams. Will all tie at 0-0. 

It might be a record setting situation, when for the first time in history, they'd need to go down the entire list of tie-breakers, in order to give the division to a team because they are all so LOW on # of wins, rather than all tied at a high # or none are over .500 %.
Gotta laugh.

Is it time to disallow a team for playoffs if they end up less than .500?
Or some other alternate method of giving teams with more wins for the season, the wild card instead?

What do you people think?
I understand why most like the "divisions" method, but some years it seems too skewed for teams that don't have nearly as many wins as a team in another division.

NOT referring to any team in particular, Jerry!


----------



## Kaila

Lethe200 said:


> Pick: Chargers _no opinion - but I wonder what LAC QB Rivers' problem is? He's been ultra-reliable for years, but the last four games he's been awful._


I've wondered about this, too!  He's a good QB, but doesn't seem able to lift his team at all, when needed. I haven't understood that, for years, now.


----------



## Kaila

Lethe200 said:


> but fired Coach Ron Rivera on Tuesday to get ahead of the feeding frenzy for coaching candidates after the season.



This struck me as odd, because even with this timing being ahead of other teams, and seemingly giving them a head start,
still, they cannot interview any possible coaches from the more successful, playoff contending teams....
Oh, maybe they want to take a college coach?


----------



## jerry old

Kaila says it is time to exclude any team from the playoffs with a won-lost record of less than 500.
I entirely agree: there is a bunch of blah, blah below, merely reinforcing Kaila's statement


Dumb me-the *Vikes are not in the NFl East *Conference, it should read:
A list of *mediocrity* known as the NFC East.
Eagles-     
Cowboys
Redskins
Giants
It is entirely possible that the conference champion may be below .500 and that would be a shame!
Yes, any team at or below  500 or should be banished, you do not reward mediocrity.

However, there were four times when one conference put  three teams in the playoffs. Twice in the
AFC and twice in the NFC East

In 2006 and 2007, two wildcard came from the NFC East, in 2006, the Giants slid into the playoffs with an 8-8 record.
When one conference is so dominate as to place three teams in the playoffs-  that means the entire conference bullied the other teams
none conference teams.    This is an anomaly, I don't care if  they do have the best record to qualify as a wild card team, no .500 team should
  be in the playoffs.

The NFC has five good teams with winning records: 49's. Settle, Packers, Vikes, Saints
If I were in charge, I would exclude any  .500 team from the playoffs,-that includes a  divisional champion with a .500 record.

It is possible the NFC East may have a divisional champion with a  record of .500  or less, that should not be!


----------



## jerry old

Buckeye and drifter:
You'll have a point on college ball
Watched those 'cornfeed' boys from Okl beat Baylor.
You can't beat 'Beef' on defensive and offensive line.

LSU vs  Georgia=both teams have 'corn feed' boys on   DL and OL, difficult to pick winner, will go with LSU due to QB

Ohio State-gott'a go with those big old 'corn feed' boys;  more beef

(Baylor had a WR named Zeno-don't you know he hated it when teachers said: "Okay  everybody were going to line
up in alphabetical order.")


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> 12-5-19
> Tried to send Kaila, DaveA, Oldman, Marie 5656, Old and in the way a Pm last night, Two hours of frustration-Yaaaaaa!
> Did get one off to Bonnie.
> This  pc is a terrible mess,
> My Pc guru was here last week attempting to figure out why this one site is screwed up.  (He is a self-taught guy) not   really a guru, but he knows more than I do.
> This one site does not operate as it should.  He piddled with it, said, "I just don't know.'



Did he delete all cookies, saved log-ins, etc. related to this website?

FWIW: Odds are, my Bills are going to get taken to the woodshed tomorrow.


----------



## Kaila

Both are good points,  @Old Dummy 
That might be the problem with a computer doing that sort of thing.

And, I am not sure about the "woodshed"  

but maybe the backyard! 

Or maybe not.  It could be a surprise outcome.  

"That's why they _PLAY the games!  "  _


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Both are good points,  @Old Dummy
> That might be the problem with a computer doing that sort of thing.
> 
> And, I am not sure about the "woodshed"
> 
> but maybe the backyard!
> 
> Or maybe not.  It could be a surprise outcome.
> 
> "That's why they _PLAY the games!  "  _



Yes, given the "on any Sunday" theory, they could certainly blow those dirty birds off the map. 

But because of their horrible record since say, the Doug Flutie era, I just always expect them to lose -- and especially to a much better team. But last year was getting interesting again, and this year is piling on that. So I might become a Bills' fan again (yes, I'm fickle) if they keep going in the right direction.

It's that bias above that makes me think they cannot hold up (on both sides of the ball, for an entire game) to a team like the Ravens.

But I'm not betting either way, ha. So we shall see.


----------



## jerry old

Buckeye, bet you were sweating the first half; quite a surprise. Wisconsin bullied Ohio like a step child.  I had to watch the game:
as suspected the Ohio Beef Boys (OL, DL) got tired of the  wee Wisconsin boys and began bully tactics.  The Linemen are just
too darn big.    Goodness, anyone over 300 pounds it just to big to be playing ball.

(Wisconsin had a lineman, a Ohio player walked by him:   It was like a child walking past a grown man, the lineman's mass made it impossible to see the Ohio player.  This was after a play when players were just standing around...)

Back to the pros:
A person could make money betting AGAINST every team in the NFC East.

I'm sort'a of a Bengal fan, I just feel sorry for them.  Poor guys, as  Star Trek's,
Seven of Nine addressed the Bengals before a game:  "Your efforts will be futile."


Broncos beating Texan's-who wouldn'a thought?
Saints and 49's lighting up score board


----------



## DaveA

Brady and the Patriots boooed off the field at halftime by the New England fans!!  Can't recall this happening for a long, long, time.

Pats ended up losing to KC in a very lackluster fashion.  I think that their season is over.  Maybe a couple of wins over weak conference teams but the end of the "dynasty" has arrived IMHO.

Brady has lost  his magic, the offensive line is just that --"offensive".  It's patched together from injuries and they're currently working with a third string center?  They can't block successfully for either running or passing plays. With the exception of Edelman and James White (out of the backfield) they have no quality receiver.

They've been at the top of their game for 20 years or so, but that era is over.  They'll need a complete overhaul starting with the QB - - and to think, they let Garoppolo escape to the 49ers and Jacoby Brissett to the Colts.


----------



## JustBonee

Bonnie said:


> My picks for Sunday are  Saints over SF ...  and Pats over  KC



I'm batting  100% ... WRONG!   




DaveA said:


> Brady has lost  his magic, the offensive line is just that --"offensive".  It's patched together from injuries and they're currently working with a third string center?  They can't block successfully for either running or passing plays. With the exception of Edelman and James White (out of the backfield) they have no quality receiver.
> 
> *They've been at the top of their game for 20 years or so,* but that era is over.  They'll need a complete overhaul starting with the QB - - and to think, they let Garoppolo escape to the 49ers and Jacoby Brissett to the Colts.



Gronk's name kept coming up by the announcers    ....    
20 years is quite a run!   
.
Think there will be any retirement plans coming up after the season?    ...  Brady and/or Belichick


----------



## DaveA

I would think that Belechik would want to retire.  He just married a young sweetie a short while ago and his son is on the Pats coaching staff. Might not to leave his son unless he can get a guarantee that the boy won't be dropped once dad is gone.

On the other hand, who wants to hang around through a long term re-building after you've been used to being on top for so many years.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Both are good points,  @Old Dummy
> That might be the problem with a computer doing that sort of thing.
> 
> And, I am not sure about the "woodshed"
> 
> but maybe the backyard!
> 
> Or maybe not.  It could be a surprise outcome.
> 
> "That's why they _PLAY the games!  "  _



I am so used to the Bills collapsing when facing stiff opposition that I was expecting it again yesterday -- but it didn't happen. All things considered, I think they put up a good fight. And this goes against all the radio chit-chat I heard this morning.

All the "experts" were saying the Bills stunk yesterday, "Just look at the stats." Who cares about "the stats"? What about them only losing by a touchdown -- which I believe was the spread -- against arguably the best NFL team out there?

PATRIOTS: Yes, as others said above, I think their era is over. And, of course, it isn't just because Brady is 42.


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> All things considered, I think they put up a good fight.



I agree with you and with that entire viewpoint you stated.    I thought the Buffalo Bills played well,
and showed how much they can do, against a very good team.  No other team thinks they are an easy win.
Plus, they have won more games this year, than in many seasons, and will finish with a very respectable total of wins, and they are in a great position to be in the Playoffs, and not the last team in either.
There's a lot for those fans to cheer for, in my view.  There is even a fair chance they could move up farther, in the remaining few games.

I thought of you and the many Bills fans, when I watched what I could of it.  They did come close, and that is an accomplishment in the NFL, for any games, IMO, and especially against the many strong teams, like that one.

The Patriots, who knows...I will still wait and see how they play out the rest of the season.  I know they are not playing well, but as I said, I believe it's hard to win games against NFL teams, so like all the teams, they can lose some games, etc.

They might play better, at some point in this season, or maybe not at all.  It's just the way I look at the sport and the teams, including them.  Of course that was an amazing run they've had!

Coach B,  I don't know of course, but I myself,  would be surprised if he retires soon,
with his son who has been working his way up assistant coaching the same team, with him for years, and I think BB would enjoy continuing to be teaching his son as much as possible, of what he knows, as his own father did with him.

It will be interesting to me, to see if Tom Brady retires or chooses to play QB someplace else, or if the Pats decide to move on to someone else or not.  The contract is open for either side to do that, at the end of this year.  And that could very well happen, either way.  The Pats longtime Offense Coordinator might also move on to Head Coach someplace else, too, or could possibly stay put.

I just enjoy observing what takes place.  It's a good distraction for me, from other more serious and more troubling stuff.

I would like to see the NFL, use a different referee system, and make more/better use of the terrific cameras they now have,  replay technology and the experts, who could make more of the correct calls, and make them quicker, than the many weekly errors we see, that are changing the outcomes of games.  We all see the replays.  They could do much fewer challenges, or do away with those altogether, and have a "Sky Referee" decide a lot more, IMO.
Others' opinions on that topic?


----------



## jerry old

DaveA-I fear Brady will continue as long as the fire burns inside him, he can still throw, as long as he has an Ol, he will be a good
qb, no longer great, but good..  They did it with rubber bands and paste this year.
BB will leave any day, 'Hey I built a great team for a decade. what else is left.  He may go to a lack luster for a team for, oh let's    say
10 million a year.  That would be a  mistake, but 'all that money.'

Bonnie:  What we do is guess, sometimes right some time wrong.  That's what the talking heads do.

Old Dummy-Bills are going to be a tough team next year-they will be in playoffs, but not too far, might win one game.

Kaila-BB has a lot of power-now, if he leaves don't know  what will happen to his son (a one year contract?)  Kraft is making hints,
he wants more control of team, 'Hey, it's by  toy": maybe he's been watching jerry jones.

Penalties:  I don't know what a completed pass, is, I  don't know what a incomplete pass is, I don't know what a personal foul is
It has all changed with the  refs and all those cameras.  It has become to clinical event AND they still get it wrong, or miss overt
penalties.

Denver's over Texans was a shock
La over Eagles, - not so much, they were in super bowl, there still a very good team, just a bit bewildered.
Buffalo gave Ravens all they could deal with

SF, Packers and Saints are best teams in NFC


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> I agree with you and with that entire viewpoint you stated.    I thought the Buffalo Bills played well,
> and showed how much they can do, against a very good team.  No other team thinks they are an easy win.
> 
> I thought of you and the many Bills fans, when I watched what I could of it.  They did come close, and that is an accomplishment in the NFL, for any games, IMO, and especially against the many strong teams, like that one.







> I would like to see the NFL, use a different referee system, and make more/better use of the terrific cameras they now have,  replay technology and the experts, who could make more of the correct calls, and make them quicker, than the many weekly errors we see, that are changing the outcomes of games.  We all see the replays.  They could do much fewer challenges, or do away with those altogether, and have a "Sky Referee" decide a lot more, IMO. Others' opinions on that topic?



Yes, the calls -- or lack of them -- are ridiculous sometimes. The Pats clearly got a TD towards the end of the game when the replay showed the runner did NOT go out of bounds. One would think the head zebra (or SOMEBODY) could have reversed the call on the field, but I guess not. 

And on another note, did you hear about the newest scandal involving the Pats? They were, supposedly, "inappropriately" filming the Bengals during practice.

Dunno, don't care. I think "Deflate-gate" was much ado about nothing. As far as the very popular "Brady Hate" goes, I've never been on that bandwagon. When they were in their prime, they were a joy to watch. I don't hate people just because they're the best at what they do.


----------



## Kaila

Did anyone see why Seattle couldn't score points, in their last game?
  I was surprised by the outcome and hadn't been able to watch any of it, so wondering what their problem was?

Houston and Tennessee play each other this Sunday, and are tied for winning the division they are both in. 
 MIGHT be interesting.


----------



## jerry old

Yes, good teams are 'watchaable' unless their in your division.-SF played three playoff games where SF beat my cowboys in the playoffs.  That is irksome, making a  cowboy fan  cuss anything regarding that 'dink' ball of the Bill Walsh era.   However, Ronnie Lot  was one heck of a defensive player.

Strange to be a Cowboy fan and be rooting for 49's, but they appear to be the cream of the crop in the NFC


There are four refs in each NFL game, says Google- I thought they had increased the number.  Google says they earn  between   $2,000.00 or $10,000.00 per game.  They did not explain the wide discrepancy between salaries

I know the # of refs are increased in playoffs and Super bowl, the NFL keeps a rating systems on refs, the best refs  get to manage the playoffs and Super Bowl

Kaila:  LA is a good team, their in the doldrums, but can rise up and exhibit what they were last year; Bears won a lot of games last year.
I don't know why a team can be a world beater one year then become a doormat.

They keep telling me Cowboys have the best players in NFL:  I haven't seen it.
I will watch the game Thursday, only because I have nothing else to do.

Did enjoy the college games last weekend, they try so hard!  They have increased the college bowl games: Bowl games I have never heard of,
trying to milk more money out of the public.

Did you see  where the Yankees will  be paying a pitcher 323 million?  I did not read how many years he has to play, how much is guarantied... it's getting crazy


----------



## JustBonee

@jerry r. garner  ... they do seem to keep piling on the bowl games, don't they?  ..  the Hula Bowl is coming back this year.
I personally only really care about the Peach and Fiesta Bowls,    and where that ends  up.

And @Kaila .... the Texans-Titans game doesn't mean much  ... neither team is going anywhere!




jerry r. garner said:


> Did you see  where the Yankees will  be paying a pitcher 323 million?  I did not read how many years he has to play, how much is guarantied... it's getting crazy



That would be Gerrit  Cole from the  Houston Astros ...  324M for 9 years. ...  Yes, he's smiling all the way to the bank....


----------



## Kaila

Bonnie said:


> the Texans-Titans game doesn't mean much ... neither team is going anywhere!



Thanks for clearing that up!  
I thought they were going someplace, but I couldn't figure out where!  




Bonnie said:


> That would be Gerritt Cole from the Houston Astros ... 324M for 9 years. ... Yes, he's smiling all the way to the bank...



I guess he will not be traded  or tradeable, even if he starts going downhill, in 5 years.  No one would take that contract!
It must also make lots of other pitchers and free agent players happy too, as all of the other upcoming contracts will likely go up, likewise!


----------



## jerry old

Boy's vs La
Don't care for the all yellow Rams uniforms
or Buffalo Bills all red
Nor any other of the same color jersey and pants

It reminds me of a carnival, but as many have pointed out-that is what pro football has become: 'we want to appeal to the broadest audience
possible so we can charge more for our soap commercials and makes lots and lots of money.'

Unfortunately, suckers like me will continue to watch-'Bring on the clowns.'

Well there is always 'wrasseling'


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> Boy's vs La
> Don't care for the all yellow Rams uniforms
> or Buffalo Bills all red
> Nor any other of the same color jersey and pants
> 
> It reminds me of a carnival, but as many have pointed out-that is what pro football has become: 'we want to appeal to the broadest audience
> possible so we can charge more for our soap commercials and makes lots and lots of money.'
> 
> Unfortunately, suckers like me will continue to watch-'Bring on the clowns.'
> 
> Well there is always 'wrasseling'



I don't care about any of that, but what I *DO* care about is when, for example, one team has white jerseys and blue pants, and the other team has blue jerseys and white pants.

It's bad enough to see who's who when they're just milling around, but once the play starts it's nearly impossible. Is this the best a multi-billion dollar organization can come up with?


----------



## Kaila

Then there's when one team has white with a navy blue stripe, and the other has white with a red or turquoise stripe!


And sometimes, we CAN see a difference between the two, but cant figure out which team is which, or which is "ours" and which is thelrs,
or if not either ours or theirs, then which places are they from?  



Old Dummy said:


> Is this the best a multi-billion dollar organization can come up with?



 

And how about some of those throwback uniforms?  It is interesting to see those, but for the entire game in bumblebee suits?


----------



## Marlene

toffee said:


> BEST TEAM ...View attachment 74520


I have a pen pal in Stoke-on-Trent so even though I know next to nothing about football and even less about English football, I cheer our home team...The Ohio State Buckeyes and The Stoke City Potter's .. all great fun, I think.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> And how about some of those throwback uniforms?  It is interesting to see those, but for the entire game in bumblebee suits?


To which are you referring? The bumblebee sounds familiar though, I just can't place which team it is/was. St. Louis Rams?


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> The bumblebee sounds familiar



It's an old Pittsburgh Steeler uniform, with alternating black and bright yellow stripes.  I guarantee, You can't miss it, if you ever see it again!  

Like I say, it is interesting to see the old uniforms, but do they actually need to play entire games in them, now?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Kaila said:


> It's an old Pittsburgh Steeler uniform


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> It's an old Pittsburgh Steeler uniform, with alternating black and bright yellow stripes.  I guarantee, You can't miss it, if you ever see it again!
> 
> Like I say, it is interesting to see the old uniforms, but do they actually need to play entire games in them, now?



I have no opinion on that -- as long as I can tell the teams apart during play I am happy!

Tonight: Odds are it will be boring. I wish the Ravens had a stiffer opponent. But you know the old saying, "On any given Thursday . . . "


----------



## JustBonee

Ken N Tx said:


>



Craziest retro uniforms ever!


----------



## Old Dummy

Was 13-0 Ravens, but Jets just got 7.

The fat lady has not appeared on the field yet.


----------



## Kaila

Is she singing yet?


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Is she singing yet?



Yup. 

I switched to "Two and a Half Men."


----------



## Kaila

Good idea!  I decided to have a snack and turned it off.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Good idea!  I decided to have a snack and turned it off.



It's like taking a tour in a slaughterhouse, lol.


----------



## DaveA

I think it had climbed to 28-7 when I looked --3rd quarter.  Not worth watching IMHO.


----------



## jerry old

The fat lady jumped up and down on the Jets, but she seems to do that to every team the Ravens play. 

 I bet you an old Dr. Pepper bottle  and one shoelace the Ravens don't make the big bowl.


----------



## Ken N Tx

DaveA said:


> Not worth watching IMHO.


I went to bed.............


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> I bet you an old Dr. Pepper bottle and one shoelace the Ravens don't make the big bowl.



Don't make it TO the Superbowl, OR don't make it , to winning it?

I see you are willing to risk some very valuable stuff, to place your bet.


----------



## jerry old

lets make a forecast-who is going to stop the Ravens?  The Patroits?  That's about the only team I know of...
However, if those strong defensive teams like the Texans and Steelers can stop the Ravens (if they make the playoffs)

I still think Buffalo is capable of beating the Ravens-if they are hitting on all cylinders. How about the Chiefs, if their in great form.
Look, it would be very unusual  if the Ravens continue in their 'world-killing mode'.  Their  going to have to slip, all teams do, given  time.

49's are the best team in NFC, but there is always Seattle!
We forget about the Saints, until it is time to play them.
Mr Aaron Rodgers always lurking in the shadows.


Cowboys or Eagles are merely taking up a slot and of no consequence: however every team can get hot and become a 'world beater'.

Kaila ask if I'm willing to beat Ravens don't make it to  Super Bowl, or make it to the Super Bowl and lose.
Well, this is the time to crawfish,  'what I meant to say was..... (always keep an option  open, you can never tell what these teams are going to do.

Okay, I will raise the beat, I will include one worn out shower shoe, the matching shoe was lost long ago.
Will, what are you betting?  I'm not sure, I'm scared of  the Ravens.


----------



## Kaila

I think the Saints (or possibly Seattle, or 49ers)
at the Superbowl, OR before that .... KC …. might beat Balt Ravens.
(packers, anyone think?)

But I am not willing yet,  to bet my favorite old shoelace on it!


----------



## Kaila

Trying to narrow myself down and "commit" 

I will go with my guess that Saints or KC are most likely to beat Balt, this year.


----------



## Lethe200

NYTimes' analysis of Week 14 results. Very entertaining read. _Just a couple of my comments in Italics_:

*NFL Week 14: What We Learned*
NY Times by Benjamin Hoffman Dec. 9, 2019

*A defensive back can water ski by using George Kittle’s face mask as a tow rope.* The 49ers were down by a point, fourth-and-2 from their own 33-yard line, with 39 seconds left to play. QB Garoppolo threw a 2-yard pass to Kittle, who was streaking across the line of scrimmage. Kittle easily stepped away from a diving C.J. Gardner-Johnson, breaking into open field. Safety Marcus Williams, knowing Kittle was closing in on field-goal range, simply grabbed on to the enormous tight end’s face mask and started to furiously yank. Showing rare strength and situational awareness, Kittle protected the ball and managed to carry Williams – still holding on for dear life – more than 15 yards before finally going down under two more Saints defenders. The 39-yard play, combined with a 15-yard penalty assessed on Williams, set up a game-winning field goal, ending one of the most entertaining games of the year.

*The touchdown that wasn’t.* Running out of challenges is a big deal, even when you’re right. NE was forced to challenge a play in the second half in which Chiefs’ Travis Kelce clearly had fumbled. The call was reversed in the Patriots’ favor, but that was NE’s last challenge, which prevented it from challenging a later play in which their WR N’Keal Harry was incorrectly ruled out of bounds on his way to the end zone – forcing NE to settle for a field goal. The Patriots’ final drive also featured a questionable non-call of pass interference that could not be challenged, so the Chiefs held on to win.

*The Bills are a really tough team, but they aren’t the Ravens. *Anyone expecting a blowout has not watched Buffalo play this season. In this matchup against the Ravens – the NFL’s most unstoppable offensive force – Buffalo acquitted itself well, holding the Ravens to just 257 yards of offense. The powerful Baltimore running game generated just 3.6 yards a carry and Buffalo’s “good enough” offense had flashes of success against a strong Ravens D. The game was in doubt until its final 63 seconds. It clinched a playoff berth for Baltimore, but also made a case for Buffalo being a scary team postseason. With one more win over their final three games, the Bills could have their first 10-win season since 1999.

*When Marie Kondo says, “I love mess,” she might be talking about the Cleveland Browns.* The tidying expert, who believes in throwing out anything that does not spark joy, would have a field day with these Browns. With a win over Cincinnati on Sunday, the Browns improved to a still-disappointing 6-7. QB Baker Mayfield couldn’t avoid controversy even after a win. When asked about the health of WR Odell Beckham Jr., whose tough season continued with a two-catch effort on Sunday, Mayfield matter-of-factly said the team’s training staff made a mistake by not having Beckham get surgery for his sports hernia before the season. Mayfield did acknowledge that hindsight is 20/20, and tried to put a positive spin on the giant spotlight he’d shone on ODJ by saying of Beckham, “Not 100 percent is still good enough for us.”

*You can’t outscore the Rams with your defense and special teams. *The Seahawks were dealt a tough blow when RB Rashaad Penny was injured on the opening drive, but his absence alone can’t explain an effort in which Seattle’s D scored 6 points on an interception, its special teams scored 6 on a pair of field goals, but its offense was shut out. Aaron Donald and the LAR defense sacked Seattle’s Russell Wilson five times in an easy win at home. Wilson threw for a toothless 245 yards, and his interception on the final drive sealed his team’s fate in the 28-12 loss. As a result of Seattle’s loss and SF’s win, the Seahawks dropped from the No. 1 seed in the NFC playoff race to the No. 5 seed.

*Top Passer: Jimmy Garoppolo*
Jimmy Garoppolo did one of the hardest things in football – winning a shootout vs. Drew Brees in New Orleans. Garoppolo’s name does not appear among the top four QBs in passer rating for week 14, due to an interception in which his pass hit Emmanuel Sanders in the hands, only to have the ball get tipped to Craig Robertson of the Saints. Take out that play and Garoppolo’s rating would have been 143.6 to go with his 349 yards and four touchdowns. Garoppolo had to settle for the second best passer rating on his own team, however, as Sanders threw a 35-yard touchdown pass to Kendrick Bourne on a trick play in the second quarter, resulting in a perfect rating of 158.3. _Sanders, in fact, did the same thing in Denver on October 2018 when he played for the Broncos, so he now has a perfect QB rating with two TDs on his resume._

*Top Runner: Derrick Henry*
Derrick Henry made use of his height and long arms to score one of his two touchdowns on Sunday. The Titans’ offense has been nothing short of sensational over the last four weeks and Henry is an enormous reason for the surge. In the four-game win streak, the star RB has run for 599 yards and seven touchdowns, pushing him to career bests of 1,243 yards and 13 touchdowns for the season.

*Top Receiver: A.J. Brown*
Remember the bit about the Titans in the previous entry? Brown, a rookie out of Mississippi, played a huge part in Sunday’s surge as well, scoring twice and topping 100 yards for the second time in three weeks. SF’s Emmanuel Sanders had a case for this distinction as well, with 157 receiving yards and a touchdown to go with his own TD pass.

*One* Sentence About Sunday’s Games  *Except when it takes more.
Ravens 24, Bills 17:* Marcus Peters, who came to Baltimore in a salary dump so the Rams could upgrade to Jalen Ramsey, continues to pay enormous dividends. The CB broke up a fourth-down pass to seal the win for the Ravens.

*49ers 48, Saints 46:* In a game with 94 combined points it is hard to pinpoint key moments, but one huge momentum swing was a beautiful attempt at a fake punt by New Orleans, which was thwarted by Tarvarius Moore, a 49ers defensive back who absolutely mugged WR Tre’Quan Smith throughout the play. Unfortunately for the Saints – oh, the irony! – neither pass interference nor holding can be called on players lined up far outside of a play run out of a punt formation, a fact that did not escape Moore’s attention. A week ago, SF lost a defensive thriller in Baltimore. This week, they won a shootout in New Orleans against Drew Brees and the Saints. Doubt the 49ers all you want, but you can’t accuse them of not having range.

*Chiefs 23, Patriots 16:* There is no question some incorrect officiating decisions played a huge role in NE’s loss, but Patriots detractors can point to NE’s 278 yards of total offense as a crucial factor in the team’s upset loss at home.

*Packers 20, Redskins 15:* Green Bay took things seriously enough to win, but Washington was dealt what could be an enormous blow when promising young RB Derrius Guice, who has been plagued with leg injuries, left with yet another knee injury.

*Rams 28, Seahawks 12:* Resurgent Los Angeles is up to two straight wins, having survived a pair of interceptions from Jared Goff, including a pick-6, thanks to a terrific performance from the Rams’ D.

*Vikings 20, Lions 7:* Showing they could concentrate in a game in which they were comically favored, the Vikings went up by 17 at halftime and then coasted to victory.

*Broncos 38, Texans 24:* How does Drew Lock respond to pressure? Denver’s new rookie QB went on the road to Houston for his second career start and easily outplayed Deshaun Watson, throwing three first-half touchdowns in a startling upset.

*Titans 42, Raiders 21:* Tennessee’s hot streak continued thanks to a familiar combination of Ryan Tannehill and Derrick Henry. The Titans moved to a tie with Houston at the top of the AFC South standings. Two of Tennessee’s final three games are against the Texans, starting next Sun 15th. _Sadly, the Raiders are leaving Oakland with a whimper, not a bang. Gruden needs to push aside his loyalty and find a new DC. The guy is inept by any standards, leaving the D unprepared for opposing offenses._

*Steelers 23, Cardinals 17:* Pittsburgh’s defense has been as opportunistic as it is tough this season. The Steelers intercepted three of Kyler Murray’s passes, including the rookie QB’s final attempt of the game.

*Buccaneers 38, Colts 35:* Mike Evans of the Bucs only had one catch on Sunday, but he made it count by scoring a 61-yard TD. He left after the play with a hamstring injury. The Bucs QB Jameis Winston threw three interceptions, and the team was down 14 with less than four minutes left in the third quarter. But Indianapolis collapsed late for a second consecutive week and saw its playoff hopes essentially vanish.

*Browns 27, Bengals 19:* Cleveland needed a huge second half from Nick Chubb, a pick-6 from Denzel Ward and for a Baker Mayfield interception to be reversed on a challenge to beat … Cincinnati.

*Falcons 40, Panthers 20:* You know how some teams get a boost from an in-season coaching change? Yeah, that didn’t happen for Carolina.

*Chargers 45, Jaguars 10:* Philip Rivers stopped getting in his own way and LAC put up an outrageous 525 yards of offense in a game it dominated in every way.

*Jets 22, Dolphins 21:* Needing a last-second field goal to beat Miami at home is better than losing, but isn’t exactly something to get excited about.


----------



## Old Dummy

After three consecutive Sundays with three must-watch games each, I'm getting a rest tomorrow. Available to me:

1:00 - Texans/Titans, don't care
Bears/Packers, don't care either, but I will watch it unless it gets boring

4:00 - Rams/Cowboys, don't care, probably won't even have it on, will be cooking dinner (last three weeks I had to watch games while cooking)

8:00 - Bills/Steelers, DO CARE, a definite watch, dinner and dishes will be done so I can settle in

GO BILLS!







THAT'S MY STORY AND I'M STICKING TO IT!


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> 8:00 - Bills/Steelers, DO CARE, a definite watch, dinner and dishes will be done so I can settle in
> 
> GO BILLS!




Great decisions, and I like the ways you word it!  It has VERY CLEAR priorities and viewpoints in it!




Old Dummy said:


> THAT'S MY STORY AND I'M STICKING TO IT!



NO reason NOT  to stick to it, that i can see!  

@Lethe200   Very good to see the post. Thanks for that!  

@jerry r. garner 
I am still trying to find some item around here, that i would be willing to part with, in case of a wrong bet!


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Great decisions, and I like the ways you word it!  It has VERY CLEAR priorities and viewpoints in it!
> 
> 
> NO reason NOT  to stick to it, that i can see!



Thanks for the kind words, Kaila!


----------



## JustBonee

OUCH !!


----------



## JustBonee

FYI   .... tonight 12/14 is the Heisman Trophy presentation from New York.... (on ESPN)


----------



## jerry old

Friday

Lethe 200 Summary
makes a point of poor officiating-happens every Sunday,  a challenge is limited to the more stupid decisions, well not stupid, perhaps not enough refs to go around.  Still, we don't know if a pass was complete or incomplete until the refs tell us...  You Think BB was reaching for
his challenge rag, when the Pats had none left.  Bet he tore a hole in his back pocket, reaching, reaching...
It used to be  that the ground cannot cause a fumble, not a fumble, incomplete pass remain a mystery.

Bills have to play:
Steelers
Pats
That is not an easy task
Buffalo held the Ravens in check most of the game, would like to see them meet in the playoffs

Ravens have to easy game until they meet KC in last week of season, should be interesting.



49's are the team in NFC right now and until playoffs  ( will beat Seattle.)

NFC Central;:, Chicago is surging

So who wins AFC South-Texans, vs Titans 12-15-19, which will have a lot to do with division title.
Colts are a dark horse

Still thinking Ravens only have so many great games: Steelers, Buffalo, Texans, Colts and Pats are capable of upsetting this juggernaut
They play Steelers 12-29-19, Steelers will be in their rock'um-sock'um mode, want to see if they can keep Ravens off the field, apparently ,keeping the Raven's offense off the field is the only way to beat them, unless they sag!

okay pick time: NFC*Saints  that is my NFC Super Bowl Pick*

AFC Kc, Ravens, Pats -need more time, want to see what Colts, Steelers, Texans and Titans do.  I tend to go with the burly, touch teams.
KC is not one of those nasty teams
Steelers are a nasty tean, but then Ravens defense is also a nasty team.   
(Where  did the nasty Raiders go? No more nasty allowed. 'unsportsman like conduct' is taking away the rough and tumble aspect of game.


----------



## jerry old

Heisman trophy is tonight 12-14-19, Joe Burrows say I, but I don't have a vote.
*12-25-19-Yes he did!        
He delivered an emotional speech!*

Old Dummy:
Toke me a couple of looks to see the Steelers helmet on that coyote-Well that's what you get when you run around with a nasty group of people.

*Kaila: i  picked Saints-  have* not picked their opponent, because I have no idea who it will be.  *Yes he did, didn't he*!  He delivered an emotional speech.
AFC is too muddled, may have to go with pats, want to see what Steelers and KC can do to sidetrack Ravens

*Someone has to stick their neck out* and pick AFC Super Bowl participant-


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> Heisman trophy is tonight 12-14-19, Joe Burrows say I, but I don't have a vote.



Yes to Burrow being the winner.


----------



## Kaila

Yes to Burrow taking it home.
I would still like to see the other play.  Have not seen him in a game.  Is it Fields?

I have seen Burrow and he is pretty good. 

Jerry, you are running out of time to make your final picks.


----------



## drifter

Buckeye said:


> I'm with you - mostly quit watching at least 10 years ago. Whenever I do try to watch a couple of minutes of it,  It now seems more like "pro wrestling" every day.
> 
> But I love my Buckeyes.  They play for the Big 10 championship tomorrow evening at 8.  Last I checked they were 16.5 point favorite.  Go Bucks.


I also watched your buckeyes play Wisconsin. The first half left something to be desired but Ohio State showed their metal in the second half when they came roaring back and easially won. My little hometown team also played. We were lucky to win. Got behind twenty five points in first half
But managed to struggle to a win.


----------



## drifter

I have followed LSU from way back years agos ago when they referred to their defense as 
Chinese Bandits. A power house then and a powerhouse now. Expect we'll find out how much of a powerhouse.


----------



## Old Dummy

Old Dummy said:


> After three consecutive Sundays with three must-watch games each, I'm getting a rest tomorrow. Available to me:
> 
> 1:00 - Texans/Titans, don't care
> Bears/Packers, don't care either, but I will watch it unless it gets boring
> 
> 4:00 - Rams/Cowboys, don't care, probably won't even have it on, will be cooking dinner (last three weeks I had to watch games while cooking)
> 
> 8:00 - Bills/Steelers, DO CARE, a definite watch, dinner and dishes will be done so I can settle in.














So I just figured out what Imma do tomorrow. I go for a 50-minute walk every other day year 'round -- weather and not taking the time being the only excuses. But this time of year the weather, and lack of light, gets dicey. 

I walked Thursday and should have gone today but it was raining pretty good, which then turned to snow; already have 3-4 inches, expecting a lot more "in the higher elevations to the south," lol, that's me.

So I'll go tomorrow afternoon while boring NFL games are on. Looks like a winner. Weather: 33, windy and snow -- but that's better than cold rain.


----------



## jerry old

Drifter:
Go Team-offense
White Team-2nd team, back up to rest Go Team
Chinese Bandits-2nd string defense and kick off coverage
LSU's wrecking crew in 1958-59 (I think) may have been started, in 56-or 57, but had to work out kinks.)

 Hopalong Cassidy of Ohio State, were mentioned on national news, a rare event at that time.


----------



## Ken N Tx

The quarterback won the Heisman on Saturday night in a record-breaking landslide, becoming the first LSU player to bring college football's most prestigious award back to Baton Rouge, Louisiana, in 60 years.
Burrow received 2,608 points and 841 first-place votes, a record 90.7% of all the first-place votes available. Burrow also set a record for percentage of points available received with 93.8, breaking the mark of 91.6% set by Troy Smith of Ohio State in 2006. Burrow was named on 95.5% of all ballots, breaking the record of 95.2% set by Oregon's Marcus Mariota in 2014.

Burrow's margin of victory of 1,846 points broke the record of 1,750 set by O.J. Simpson of Southern California in 1968.


----------



## Kaila

Thanks, Ken.

The report I read, this morning, on Burrow's acceptance speech being remarkably good,
 is equally impressive to his football accomplishments, and to its place in sports history, imo.


----------



## Old Dummy

Old Dummy said:


> I don't care about any of that, but what I *DO* care about is when, for example, one team has white jerseys and blue pants, and the other team has blue jerseys and white pants.
> 
> It's bad enough to see who's who when they're just milling around, but once the play starts it's nearly impossible. Is this the best a multi-billion dollar organization can come up with?



So, here we go. Right now Cowboys vs. Rams -- both teams are blue and white. Why aren't the Rams in their blue and gold? Surely the NFL could figure out the home/away uniforms so competing teams don't look the same? -- maybe it's too much to ask.

But I do know this game is dumb to watch, trying to figure out who's doing what.






vs.

Better, no? Rocket science, yes?






First World Problem -- yes!


----------



## Kaila

I totally agree with everything in that post! 
It seems ridiculous they don't do something about it.

And the way they are for today's game,
it does make this game (even more) difficult to watch (than it already would be)  

And yes, it is a first world problem, for sure!  
So thankfully, it isn't important.  Still it seems beyond comprehension, why they don't want to make it better to watch their product.

The MLB baseball got something right, when they decided on "home whites" and "visitors grey...."

even though that might not be enough contrast for many viewers either. 
At least there was some recognition of the issue, and some attempt made.  

Well, Philadephia Eagles seemed like they didnt want to win, today, but they either changed their minds, or won by mistake, i dont know which.

Houston won over Tennessee....that helps the Texans and their fans.


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> Better, no? Rocket science, yes?



Yes, I do believe that you must have been a rocket scientist, to have pointed this out!


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Yes, I do believe that you must have been a rocket scientist, to have pointed this out!



LOL, thank you, I'll take the compliment but what I meant was: 

Does the NFL need to hire a rocket scientist to figure the color thing out? One would think some non-rocket scientist, who is already on their staff, could handle it.


----------



## JustBonee

The teams all  have so many different sets of uniforms that it must be difficult to maintain a schedule of who wears what when.

Made me think of these ...   don't know who they played that day, but  the other team needed  >


----------



## Kaila




----------



## jerry old

Old D
At least the Rams are not wearing those terrible yellow uniforms: When they wear those all yellow uniforms I anticipate them lining up
in a chorus line and  performing.  .  Same goes for Buffalo when they appear in all red uniforms;  The Seahawks green uniform-what is that
an environmental statement?

Dallas has a policy of wearing their 'away uniforms' at all home games, so the Dallas fans get to see the visiting teams in their 'home'
uniforms-colorful, blah, blah blah

As someone has pointed out, the Steelers old fashion uniforms are the absolute worst.

Kaila said, 'The Eagles seemed like they didn't want to win today...'  As a fan watching a game, at times, it appears a team just want to get off the field and go home for their naps.  These guys are millionaires-they can't perform their best once a week?

*Flash! * 3rd quarter, Cowboys vs La, Jason Garrett actually  uttered some words while refs were reviewing a catch and fumble.
I think he said ugly words, surprise- I didn't know he was allowed to talk?

Dallas got their running game going (thanks to OL) they better-keep the ball away from LA.
As the TV said, Dallas put their big boy pants on today.


----------



## Old Dummy

Good game!

Bills just bumped it up to 17-10.


----------



## Old Dummy

GAME OVER, Buffalo 17-10!


----------



## jerry old

You know  what.
What?
Drew Breeze and Sean Payton have the same caliber of excellence of BB and Brady.
You Think?
Yep
Well, how come they labor in obscurity?
Because they are shunned by the press and other media.
How come?
Don't know.


----------



## Kaila

Saints and Breez are surging, (wow! what a game last night!)
which is just as Jerry and I had predicted. 

Bills are too, just like no one predicted.  

49ers... We all kept thinking they would drop, but they didn't....
until they finally did.  

I still see Saints (or Seattle) in the big game, this year,  VS Balt Ravens or KC.


----------



## jerry old

Kaila:
I'm anticipating Ravens collapse, they have beet too good, too consistent I just can see them doing this in the playoffs.
I'm going with KC

Drew Breeze: is this his last year?  I've heard no information about his retirement.  I think he is 37 y/0, old and slow, but mercy, how he can throw that ball.
Addendum: Goggle says no, no retirement for Breeze

We get Monday Night Football, every once in a while.  How come the network only shows us a game every once in a while?
I like Chris Collinworth's casual, but informative approach to the game.


----------



## Kaila

Last I knew … (though this may have changed as there are too many buy-outs to keep track of)

Monday night football is controlled by ESPN, which also is the same owner of ABC, now,

so maybe you get ABC but not ESPN?

Once in a while, as often or not, that they choose, ESPN/ABC can decide to show something bought primarily for ESPN, on ABC to be more available for higher number of viewers.

Perhaps this decision depends on the sponsors, as all things TV do. 
Such as, if the sponsor wants to appeal to more numerous people of varying incomes, then put something on ABC, or other channel,  for the "general" public.  But if the sponsor is only wanting to sell top-of-line vehicles/trucks, etc, then they keep it on ESPN (or NFL Network) for those who buy those Cable stations and might have higher income?

Drew Breez, I think, is older than you thought, but no, I haven't heard him say he's retiring soon. At least he didn't tell me that. 
I agree, he sure can throw, and I also notice that he actually moves around on the field, better than I expected him to, at this point.
He looks like he's just coming into his prime.


----------



## JustBonee

I would guess that   Drew Brees is probably just a little  tired of hearing all the Tom Brady hype continually.   

@jerry r. garner  ..  Brees will be 41 in January, so just a little younger than Brady.


----------



## Kaila

Bonnie said:


> I would guess that Drew Brees is probably just a little tired of hearing all the Tom Brady hype continually.



If not Drew Breez, then I am sure all of the other Breez's are VERY tired of it! 

Good observation, Bonnie!


----------



## Old Dummy

In response to the several posts above:

What happened to the 49ers? Last I knew (a couple weeks ago) they were on top of their game.

I do not get the NFL network, which is where all 3 of Saturday's games are -- including the Bills!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also do not get ESPN so I never see MNF. Are they sometimes on ABC? -- I haven't noticed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saturday: I had thought of going to a sports bar, to at least see the Bills at 4:30, but probably won't. Too much confusion, mayhem. I'm a technical, detail guy and I want to see and hear everything that happens, why flags are thrown, etc. Can't do that in a crowd. I much prefer watching FB at home over anywhere else -- including being at the stadium.

I know that sometimes games are pirated live over the internet (Facebook?) -- this will be my only hope for Saturday. Any clues?


----------



## Kaila

There might even be a little Kharma involved, 
due to the Saints and Breez, should have gone to last year's Superbowl, 
and would have, if not for the REF's biggest error in NFL history.
And they had a good chance of winning it, I had thought.

So they deserve to go back this year.
Being in New England, I root for the Pats, but i thought the Saints would have beat them last year, had they gone ,
so perhaps this IS the Saints year.  
I don't mind, if it is.

I also dont mind seeing the Bills do well.  I've known many great Bills fans.  Including a few here!


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> I do not get the NFL network, which is where all 3 of Saturday's games are -- including the Bills!



I too, would really like to see that one, and watch both of those teams go at it, on my tv screen.
And I too, do not get NFL Network, and do not think I can see it any other way, so …
I too am  

For you or someone else, you might be able to buy the rest of the NFL online season pass, for the reduced rate, so late in the season, and then, be able to see it, perhaps with a bit of delay, but the entire game?

I dont get good enough computer, to do that.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> I too, would really like to see that one, and watch both of those teams go at it, on my tv screen.
> And I too, do not get NFL Network, and do not think I can see it any other way, so …
> I too am
> 
> For you or someone else, you might be able to buy the rest of the NFL online season pass, for the reduced rate, so late in the season, and then, be able to see it, perhaps with a bit of delay, but the entire game?
> 
> I dont get good enough computer, to do that.



Not sure about any of that, as I only have OTA or streaming.


----------



## Kaila

I had another thought,  @Old Dummy 

Maybe if we wait till after the game,
then if the Bills win, 
you might be able to buy the rest of the NFL season pass, at a very low price, for the remainder of the season, with only one game left,
and then you could relax and enjoy watching and re-watching, every play! 

Whereas, if the Pats win, I might do the same. 

My thinking being that perhaps we both only want to see it, that much, IF a particular team wins.


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> I only have OTA or streaming.



Ok, I dont know anything about streaming. 
But I thought that most computers, can download the NFL pass from the website, and see the games, some in real time and some have a delay.

Edit: I realized I don't know their present details, and one would have to go there and read all the fine print.  Perhaps the closest to "real time" might not start till the game concluded.  (Almost real time)


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Ok, I dont know anything about streaming.
> But I thought that most computers, can download the NFL pass from the website, and see the games, some in real time and some have a delay.



Well Kaila, my screen name actually means something: I have no clue what you are talking about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where/how does one access this "pass"?

FYI: TV "streaming" is simply watching something on TV whose source is the internet, and comes into your TV through your wifi signal -- vs. cable/dish, or antenna.


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> Where/how does one access this "pass"?



As I remember, I think you would go to nfl.com
and then find the menu, which might be in upper right hand corner, where there often are 3 SMALL horizontal lines, similar to = (but 3 lines rather than 2)

If you find that symbol, and then click on it, then, look at the options.
One might be Game Pass.
That's what you would be looking for to select.

You'd need to look at those details, to see whether or not, you want to consider it.
I got it one year, many yrs ago, and the coverage was excellent, and one can rewind it and watch it again, in any parts or entirely.
(You probably could either watch it on your computer screen, or move it over to your tv screen, as you just described here.  )

But there is some fine print.
At that time, it was pretty cheap, (MUCH cheaper than getting any cable!)
and the price went down as the season went on....at that time....
BUT I DO NOT know any of the details since then.

I am not recommending it. It's just the only other option that I could think of.

Perhaps someone knows of some other possibility?

I agreed with you about the sports bar option.  I like to know what the call was, and any bit of explanation they give.... would be impossible in that setting.


----------



## Kaila

Oh, maybe one could type NFL game pass, into any search engine, to find out info about it, and decide for themselves/yourself.


----------



## Kaila

Kaila said:


> Edit: I realized I don't know their present details, and one would have to go there and read all the fine print. Perhaps the closest to "real time" might not start till the game concluded. (Almost real time



Now I went there and glanced at it, today, and I see that the price definitely has gone UP! 
 And the options for what to get, went DOWN.  
So,  it doesn't look, to me, like as good a deal as it had been, years ago.

And yes, the closest to real time, is the games that are available there, starting right after the game actually ends. 
 But overall, at my first short glance, I am disappointed with the changes they made to it, over these years.
So it's  probably NOT a good option, after all, though I do think you could likely have streamed it onto your tv.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Now I went there and glanced at it, today, and I see that the price definitely has gone UP!
> And the options for what to get, went DOWN.
> So,  it doesn't look, to me, like as good a deal as it had been, years ago.
> 
> And yes, the closest to real time, is the games that are available there, starting right after the game actually ends.
> But overall, at my first short glance, I am disappointed with the changes they made to it, over these years.
> So it's  probably NOT a good option, after all, though I do think you could likely have streamed it onto your tv.



Thanks for all the info Kaila. I will check it out. If it starts when the game ends then I probably wouldn't be interested, cuz I will be listening to it live on the radio and will already know the outcome. 

Previously you wrote this: "49ers... We all kept thinking they would drop, but they didn't....until they finally did."







  Did the wheels come off in the past few weeks? Last I knew they were hot.


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> Thanks for all the info Kaila. I will check it out. If it starts when the game ends then I probably wouldn't be interested, cuz I will be listening to it live on the radio and will already know the outcome.



You're welcome, and oh , the radio?  



Old Dummy said:


> Did the wheels come off in the past few weeks?



The wheels were on tight, until the 49ers wheels instantly fell off, in a "trap game" they "couldn't lose" to Atlanta, which had only won a few games this year, but guess what?  They still have real NFL players too, and 49ers shockingly lost.

That coupled with Seattle having won a few games , and the challenging division they are both in, leaves the 49ers , gone from #1 in the Universe 
to suddenly instead, they are battling to try to win their division, and possibly to have a bye week, 
 or else dropping all the way down to wildcard.

You missed one game, and due to their specifics, they went from hot to....not hot.
Still in a good position, and definitely into playoffs, but no longer looking invincible.


----------



## fmdog44

A new football league starts this coming February. I am betting it will fail like all other attempt at a league.


----------



## JustBonee

fmdog44 said:


> A new football league starts this coming February. I am betting it will fail like all other attempt at a league.



.... https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/xfl-football-league-to-start-in-january-2020.44606/


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> You're welcome, and oh , the radio?



96.5 FM station in Rochester (Streaming link) carries all Bills' games live.  And they yak for a long time before and after the game, which may or may not be interesting.

FWIW: Back in the days of NFL TV blackouts (Rochester stations were in the Buffalo black-out zone) the games were always carried on radio and, they're much more interesting than one might think. With good play-by-play talkers, you can visualize the action in your brain.



> The wheels were on tight, until the 49ers wheels instantly fell off, in a "trap game" they "couldn't lose" to Atlanta, which had only won a few games this year, but guess what?  They still have real NFL players too, an'd 49ers shockingly lost.
> 
> That coupled with Seattle having won a few games , and the challenging division they are both in, leaves the 49ers , gone from #1 in the Universe
> to suddenly instead, they are battling to try to win their division, and possibly to have a bye week,
> or else dropping all the way down to wildcard.
> 
> You missed one game, and due to their specifics, they went from hot to....not hot.
> Still in a good position, and definitely into playoffs, but no longer looking invincible.



Ok, thanks for the update. The only games available to me are over-the-air CBS, NBC, or FOX so I haven't seen any SF games in probably three weeks. They might have been available to me (don't remember), but I would've watched the Bills if on at the same time as SF.


----------



## JustBonee

Don't forget,    there will be Saturday games this week .....  


*Saturday, December 21*

MATCHUPTIME  (CT)NAT TVTICKETSLOCATION 


Houston


Tampa Bay12:00 PMNFLRaymond James Stadium, Tampa


Buffalo


New England3:30 PMNFLGillette Stadium, Foxboro


Los Angeles


San Francisco7:15 PMNFLLevi's Stadium, Santa Clara


** Generally,  your local teams games will show on CBS or FOX  or NBC when it states  NFL Network.   It does here anyway.


----------



## Old Dummy

Bonnie said:


> Don't forget,    there will be Saturday games this week .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Generally,  your local teams games will show on CBS or FOX  or NBC when it states  NFL Network.   It does here anyway.



I heard talk on the radio this week about this, and they said that the Rochester stations have tried to "buy" these types of games in the past from the NFL but it was a no-go.

Seems stupid, and not sure why this is. They got rid of the old blackouts, only to have this instead.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Now I went there and glanced at it, today, and I see that the price definitely has gone UP!
> And the options for what to get, went DOWN.
> So,  it doesn't look, to me, like as good a deal as it had been, years ago.
> 
> And yes, the closest to real time, is the games that are available there, starting right after the game actually ends.
> But overall, at my first short glance, I am disappointed with the changes they made to it, over these years.
> So it's  probably NOT a good option, after all, though I do think you could likely have streamed it onto your tv.



Kaila, are you looking here?

Clicking "Ways to watch" they are talking about checking your local cable provider, yadda yadda. I'm not on cable/dish but I can stream anything that's available to me, and know a fair amount about computers, etc. But I have never tried to stream a live FB game and know nothing about it.


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> Clicking "Ways to watch"



That was not where I was looking, and thanks for finding it and sharing it!

At first glance,  it looks daunting 
and confusing for me,
yet looks like neither of us can get it on tv,  and I don't know ANYthing about that Fox sports App, they mention.... Do you?

Likely something paid for , ongoing? I really do not have any idea about it.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> That was not where I was looking, and thanks for finding it and sharing it!
> 
> At first glance,  it looks daunting
> and confusing for me,
> yet looks like neither of us can get it on tv,  and I don't know ANYthing about that Fox sports App, they mention.... Do you?
> 
> Likely something paid for , ongoing? I really do not have any idea about it.


 
I think I know less than you do. 

Tell you what: If you run for NFL Commissioner and campaign on ending all this silly network nonsense, 
you'll have my vote!


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> Tell you what: If you run for NFL Commissioner and campaign on ending all this silly network nonsense,
> you'll have my vote!



I don't think I will be doing that 
but it's so nice to know I would have your important vote if I did!   that vote of yours, would be sought after by many!

My guess is they are using it as a carrot, to get some people to buy the NFL Network,
which is in the most expensive package of premium cable sports channels.

But , there must be someone who understands about apps.  I don't know if they cost money or if they just want sign-ups and have advertisers. 
Clearly, Neither you nor I can answer each others questions about apps!
Or about that specific FoxSports app, named in that page, you posted the link to, above, in this thread.

If anyone else can explain that to us, we would appreciate it!

I'm sure you don't know "less than" I do.
You and I just know different parts, but not enough, even when we put them together.  

I haven't ever streamed anything and wouldn't know how to!
I also think my computer wouldn't download fast enough, to do that, but I might never find out.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> I don't think I will be doing that
> but it's so nice to know I would have your important vote if I did!   that vote of yours, would be sought after by many!
> 
> My guess is they are using it as a carrot, to get some people to buy the NFL Network, which is in the most expensive package of premium cable sports channels.



What doesn't make sense is what I noted earlier: The local broadcast channels have offered to pay for these games and broadcast them in the past, and the NFL turned them down. It would be a win for everybody, including the NFL. They must take too many dumb pills.



> But , there must be someone who understands about apps.  I don't know if they cost money or if they just want sign-ups and have advertisers.
> Clearly, Neither you nor I can answer each others questions about apps!
> Or about that specific FoxSports app, named in that page, you posted the link to, above, in this thread.
> 
> If anyone else can explain that to us, we would appreciate it!



I know what an "app" is, but I don't understand how it ties in with any of this NFL stuff.

Ha, a few minutes ago I got an ad from the NFL on my Twitter feed. They were hawking Saturday's games, but NO EXPLANATION of how someone like me can access them. More dumb pills. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> I'm sure you don't know "less than" I do.
> You and I just know different parts, but not enough, even when we put them together.
> 
> I haven't ever streamed anything and wouldn't know how to!
> I also think my computer wouldn't download fast enough, to do that, but I might never find out.



As of October I have high-speed internet; before that I just had DSL -- which, in comparison, was very slow. But I used to stream all kinds of stuff with it and it worked quite well.

Oh well, I guess I'll be stuck with the radio on Saturday.


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> I know what an "app" is, but I don't understand how it ties in with any of this NFL stuff.






Old Dummy said:


> Kaila, are you looking here?
> 
> Clicking "Ways to watch" they are talking about checking your local cable provider, yadda yadda. I'm not on cable/dish but I can stream anything that's available to me, and know a fair amount about computers



When I looked at this link you posted here,
there was some sort of App....called Foxsports6....or Superfox, or something similar... I cannot remember exactly....
It was below the games, lower on that page of 'Ways to watch'

Maybe look at it, if you want to,
to see if you comprehend it better than i do, and to see if you think it is anything possible for either you or me, or any of us?
I wouldn't want it, if it entailed signing up for ongoing forever, and monthly payments, etc.


----------



## Kaila

Don't bother, if you don't want to, @Old Dummy 
That's fine.  We will likely both not be seeing it.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Don't bother, if you don't want to, @Old Dummy
> That's fine.  We will likely both not be seeing it.



Kaila, I saw those that you mentioned in your previous post. I searched my Roku but couldn't find any NFL app. There were a lot of old game clips and talking heads on the NFL Network, but nothing about any way of viewing live games.

Okay, so they don't want us to watch. 

EDIT: I went back and looked around some more. Apparently you can only get the NFL Network through a cable/dish provider (CLICK HERE), which I don't have. I assumed it could be streamed over the internet but apparently not. The NFL is behind the times.

Strictly as a curiosity, if one had cable/dish, I wonder if it is even possible to just watch Saturday's games and what it would cost.


----------



## jerry old

Kaila:

Three pro games on Saturday, that overkill, don't you think.
Then 3 or 4 on Sunday...boy they want to build an audience don't they? (sell that soap)

Well, my Cowboy's and Eagles meet Sunday which should decide who wins the division.  Who knows The NFC might field a team in the playoffs
that has a 9-7 record. (Neither deserve to be in the playoffs)

The playoffs are more meaningful to me that the Super Bowl-too much hulpa for the  time leading up to the Super Bowl, too much nonsense
at half-time.

Looking forward to Pats and Ravens in the playoffs. 
 Pats play Buffalo, should be very interesting.
Ravens play Steelers last week of season, hope to catch it-like those rock'um-sockum games.

Read you post to Old D.  I'm dumber than he is, I just don't get it, don't have any interest in operating this infernal machine.
I can't send e-mail, pc ate site.  
I use Internet Explorer as main browser, it won't lock onto browser, have to  pull it out of  control panel every time.    My 
guru says   'don't    know why?  
You   appear to be quite knowledge.  I may  send you a PM saying Help!


.
'


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> Strictly as a curiosity, if one had cable/dish, I wonder if it is even possible to just watch Saturday's games and what it would cost.



I don't know for sure, but I think the answer is no.

I think one would have to buy the entire package of premium (most expensive) channels from a cable or dish provider, for ongoing. 
I am sure it costs way more than either of us would spend, and I don't think it would be available to purchase for any one game or one date, or any other limited manner.
All or nothing, I think.

I have a very (extremely) limited cable package, and cannot add any one channel or any one day.  The only option would be to buy the big, ongoing monthly paid package.  No, I'm not going to do that!

Jerry,
I agree with you, about too much huppla for me, around the Superbowl, and it was good to read your viewpoints, that the playoff games are likely more interesting.
Can't see any of this Saturdays games here.  Would have especially like to watch the Pats/Bills.

I am not too knowledgeable about computers, other than the things I use.  But i think that most everything works off the broswr, so any problem there, would effect everything.  I have no idea how to fix any problems with it.  I wish i did and could be helpful about that!

I am glad you can access this site, Jerry!
And will you be able to watch whichever games you'd most like to, this weekend?


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> The playoffs are more meaningful to me than the Super Bowl-too much hulpa for the  time leading up to the Super Bowl, too much nonsense
> at half-time.




Agree 100%. The best games are usually the conference championships. Superbowls are often boring, and I despise the half time because they are made for people two generations younger than me. I don't get any of it, including the "music." The only memorable thing about any of them was Janet Jackson's "wardrobe malfunction," lol.

Also: Unlike the public at large, I DO NOT make a point of watching the SB commercials. On Monday everybody is yakking about all the funny SB ads, I have no idea what they're talking about nor do I care. And halftime is when I build another adult beverage, do a load of wash, read, etc.



> Read you post to Old D.  I'm dumber than he is, I just don't get it, don't have any interest in operating this infernal machine.
> I can't send e-mail, pc ate site.
> I use Internet Explorer as main browser, it won't lock onto browser, have to  pull it out of  control panel every time.    My
> guru says   'don't    know why?
> You   appear to be quite knowledge.  I may  send you a PM saying Help!



Not quite understanding your problem, but I'd be glad to help if I can. 

"it won't lock onto browser," 

I assume you're accessing email through your browser. Q: What is "it"? And what do you mean "lock onto browser"?


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> I don't know for sure, but I think the answer is no.
> 
> I think one would have to buy the entire package of premium (most expensive) channels from a cable or dish provider, for ongoing.
> I am sure it costs way more than either of us would spend, and I don't think it would be available to purchase for any one game or one date, or any other limited manner.
> All or nothing, I think.
> 
> I have a very (extremely) limited cable package, and cannot add any one channel or any one day.  The only option would be to buy the big, ongoing monthly paid package.  No, I'm not going to do that!
> SNIP



There is a way of seeing this game, live, for free -- at least on your computer. Not sure about TV yet.


----------



## JustBonee

@Old Dummy   .... check FOX for their Saturday schedule in your area  ... 

I know the Texans-Bucs  Saturday NFL Network game is going to be on  FOX for us,  so check for your game  locally.    Good luck!


----------



## Old Dummy

Bonnie said:


> @Old Dummy   .... check FOX for their Saturday schedule in your area  ...
> 
> I know the Texans-Bucs  Saturday NFL Network game is going to be on  FOX for us,  so check for your game  locally.    Good luck!



Eh, I checked this a couple weeks ago when I first heard about it -- no Rochester stations are carrying any of the games.

Not sure why they are in some markets and not others. Checking NFL.com it does not say that it is available on Fox anywhere.

Note the "Game Access":


----------



## Lethe200

I don't normally pay much attention to the Super Bowl half time show nor the ads, BUT.....last year's NFL commercial featuring the "greats" both old and current, was absolutely a hoot!


----------



## Old Dummy

Once more, " . . . only on NFL Network!" I will be curious to see if anyone actually sees it on any regular broadcast channel. 

If you have cable which includes the NFL Network, then you should be fine.


----------



## jerry old

Old D
Here in Dallas the NFL channel,-not the high dollar NfL channel, the cheapie that comes with the package: the menu states there going to broadcast all three games; however, that have lied before.

Nothing, Nothing!  on the Fox or other network channels which is an indication of what they think of their viewing audience, that is just finky'

Kaila:
Got another Dr. Pepper can, empty-will bet against Pats just to keep it interesting.


----------



## JustBonee

Old Dummy said:


> Once more, " . . . only on NFL Network!" I will be curious to see if anyone actually sees it on any regular broadcast channel.



FOX26 in Houston is carrying the noon  Texans-Tampa game.   
The local stations  give out the time schedule for local viewers....  It won't be posted on a National website for obvious reasons.

*Usually *NFL Network goes to FOX,   and ESPN games go to ABC, when they are blacked out for majority of country.


----------



## Lethe200

Last minute Xmas rush so no input from me. I pretty much agreed with everything Hoffman said, and very strongly feel Niners' Sherman should have waited for the Seahawks game to come back. Oh well, we'll see what happens!

*NFL Week 16 Predictions*
Week 16 loses the Thurs Night Football but gains a Saturday tripleheader.
NY Times by Benjamin Hoffman Dec. 20, 2019

*Cowboys at Eagles*, 4:25 p.m. Sunday, Fox (All times EST)
Pick: Cowboys
The Cowboys’ listing ship was righted last week with a blowout win over the Los Angeles Rams – Dallas’ first victory this season against a team with a winning record – but the stakes remain enormous in this division game against the Eagles (7-7).

A win would clinch a division title for Dallas, but a loss would not directly hand the title to Philadelphia. It would clear a fairly easy path to it, as neither team plays a good opponent Week 17. So who wins? It may come down to health.

Dallas QB Dak Prescott did not practice Wednesday with a shoulder injury. Prescott is expected to play Sunday, regardless of his practice status. But replicating last week’s run success will be difficult unless the Cowboys get lucky in the health department. LT Tyron Smith did not practice on Wednesday with an eye problem, and RT La’El Collins was a limited participant.

Facing Philadelphia’s solid run defense is not a huge issue with Smith and Collins on the field, especially if Prescott is near 100% – but the math changes considerably if any of those three is unable to play.

*Texans at Buccaneers*, 1 p.m. Saturday, NFL Network
Pick: Texans
*Saints at Titans*, 1 p.m. Sunday, Fox
Pick: Saints
The AFC South title awaits. The Texans (9-5) should beat the Bucs (7-7), who will be playing without WRs Mike Evans and Chris Godwin. Both have serious hamstring injuries. That hurts an offense which has looked superb recently. If Houston wins, it will clinch their division crown despite a strong push over the last few weeks from Tennessee. But should the Texans lose and Tennessee beats the Saints (11-3) on Sunday, the Titans (8-6) could set up a de facto division championship game between Tennessee and Houston in Week 17. But although Tennessee is good, it is not as good as New Orleans. The odds and analysts favor the Saints.

*Rams at 49ers*, 8:15 p.m. Saturday, NFL Network
Pick: 49ers
Richard Sherman has been practicing in full this week, and that is simultaneously terrific news for the 49ers (11-3) and a potentially dangerous decision. Why SF wants him back is obvious: The veteran cornerback was the best player in the NFL’s best secondary for the first 15 weeks of the season, and when he sat out last week with a partially torn hamstring the defense fell apart, letting Matt Ryan drive the Falcons to a shocking victory.

For SF to slow down the Rams (8-6), a healthy Sherman is a must. But with the 49ers having already secured a playoff spot, and with home field advantage throughout the playoffs probably requiring consecutive wins (including one in Seattle), getting Sherman an extra few weeks of rest might have been a better choice than rushing him back and risking further injury.

Regardless, both Sherman and his fellow cornerback K’Waun Williams appear on track to play in this game, which is awful news for Jared Goff, who was held to just 78 passing yards the last time he faced this defense.

Playing at home, SF is in a strong position to win. But if Rams Coach Sean McVay is anywhere near as competent as we were led to believe in previous seasons, he should have his team fired up to play the role of spoiler. That motivation could be enough to keep the score fairly tight.

*Bills at Patriots*, 4:30 p.m. Saturday, NFL Network
Pick: Patriots
If the Bills (10-4) manages an upset, it would pull even with the Patriots (11-3) in the AFC East (with a common-opponent tiebreaker tipping things to NE). Even without the division title, this season has been a huge success for the Bills, who won 10 games for the first time since 1999, secured their second playoff appearance in three years by clinching at worst a wild-card spot. In a win over Pittsburgh, Buffalo showed it has a defense to be feared.

But NE’s defense is better. Neither team has a particularly intimidating offense, so this matchup should come down to a few key mistakes. That is a situation the Patriots have thrived in throughout the Tom Brady era. Odds favor NE, but expect a close game.

*Ravens at Browns*, 1 p.m. Sunday, CBS
Pick: Ravens
These teams have been inextricably linked since the original Cleveland Browns moved to Baltimore back in 1996, becoming the Ravens and necessitating the creation of an expansion franchise in 1999 to replace them in Cleveland. Further layers of overlap were added when the league decided the Browns’ historical record would remain in Cleveland, retroactively turning the former Browns (now the Ravens) into an expansion team. The net effect is a record book in which it appears that an entire roster of players was traded from an existing team to an expansion team, with no assets going the other way, while the original team took a three-season hiatus.

The stakes here are far less confusing. With one more win, the Ravens (12-2) will secure home field advantage in the AFC playoffs. With one more defeat, the Browns (6-8) will have secured their 12th consecutive season with a losing record.

*Chiefs at Bears*, 8:20 p.m. Sunday, NBC
Pick: Chiefs
KC (10-4) has been boom-and-bust this season. They opened with 4 big wins, had a lull in which they went 2-4 (1-3 at home), and are now on a 4-game win streak outscoring their opponents by a total score of 110-45. Considering they have already won the AFC West division title and are peaking with the playoffs around the corner, it is hard to argue with their methods. Any slip-up by NE could lead to a first-round bye for KC, and you have all the motivation the Chiefs need for a big win. This road game against the Bears (7-7) is little more than a speed bump.

*Cardinals at Seahawks*, 4:25 p.m. Sunday, Fox
Pick: Seahawks
If the Seahawks (11-3) win their final two games of the season, both of which are at home, they will earn the No. 1 seed in the tough NFC, securing both a first-round bye and home field advantage thru the playoffs.

The trick will be not to look past this game against the Cardinals (4-9-1) with that big Week 17 showdown against SF looming. Arizona is pluckier than your typical nine-loss team, and last week showed a new wrinkle in Coach Kliff Kingsbury’s offense when the Cardinals dominated the Browns with a running game led by Kenyan Drake. But realistically the best Arizona could hope for in this game is to keep things fairly close.

*Steelers at Jets*, 1 p.m. Sunday, CBS
Pick: Steelers
The Jets (5-9) have an opportunity to be huge spoilers, as the chances for the Steelers (8-6) to land a playoff spot would improve to 68% with a win, but drops to 20% with a loss. Considering Pittsburgh’s offensive woes of late, the prospect of a loss on the road is not all that outlandish, especially since Jets safety Jamal Adams may be able to return from injury. The deciding factor will be whether the Steelers’ superb defense can force Sam Darnold into a few game-changing mistakes.

*The Irrelevant Games*
In each of these matchups, both teams either have already been eliminated, or have less than a 1 percent chance of making the playoffs.

*Bengals at Dolphins*, 1 p.m. Sunday, CBS
Bengals QB Andy Dalton’s worst record as a starter in his first eight seasons was 6-9-1. With a loss on Sunday, he would drop to 1-11 this year.
Pick: Dolphins

*Jaguars at Falcons*, 1 p.m. Sunday, Fox
Pick: Falcons

*Raiders at Chargers*, 4:05 p.m. Sunday, CBS
Pick: Chargers

*Giants at Redskins*, 1 p.m. Sunday, Fox
Pick: Redskins

*Panthers at Colts*, 1 p.m. Sunday, Fox
Pick: Colts

*Lions at Broncos*, 4:05 p.m. Sunday, CBS
Pick: Broncos

*Monday’s Matchup
Packers at Vikings*, 8:15 p.m., ESPN
Pick: Vikings
A loss hands the division crown to the Packers (11-3). That gives the Packers every reason to attack their rivals in this game, and Minnesota might be severely limited as RB Dalvin Cook struggles with a shoulder injury. Minnesota can still get into the playoffs as a wild card.


----------



## Kaila

Here where I am, I'm not seeing any of the Saturday games in any of our local fox listings, that I can find myself,

but it's interesting and who knows..., I dont have any expertise in where to look,
and I will be checking the tv, at the time!

I am glad that  The Houston area will be seeing their team's game.

I'll enjoy looking at your post, for us, thanks @Lethe200


----------



## jerry old

BONNIE:
Fox darn sure better carry the game in Houston, if they didn't they would have some outraged fans. 
It stinks that Fox and CBS train us to anticipate they will televise games then hand us a wet rag (in Dallas)

Really, saw an overview of Big Time TV executives: they have decided that Americans need more and more soccor, as it is very
cheap compared to what they pay the NFL.
You need to prepare yourself for wrestling, really, it is coming.  They are running in 7 or 8 p.m. on Direct and are pushing for
Greater Coverage.  The Tv Execs have talked to them...it's coming, five years, surly 10:  Mr. and MRS America live wrestling on all channels.....


----------



## JustBonee

We've never had an issue with blacked out games here.  (Houston)


----------



## Ken N Tx

No games in the Dallas area!!!


----------



## jerry old

Dallas:
Yes, NFL station is running all three: however, there was an alleged bug cuss fight with Fox and CBS.

Addendum  3:15 CST Buc vs Tx, hard hitting but terribly sloppy.  JJ is supposed to be back for the playoffs, wonder if he is fully
healed and can be dominating?

I kin'da wanting the Pats, to win so I will owe Kalia an empty Dr. Pepper can, but would not mind seeing the Bills reeling of
40 points.

Addendum #2 Pats vs The Heir Apparent-gave the pat all they could deal with; one of the best 4th quarter this year.
Kaila: empty Dr Pepper can is in the mail, the game was worth it.


----------



## Kaila

Thanks for that humor added to my day, Jerry!

@Old Dummy   (and possibly other Bills fans here? )
You must have been disappointed, with the ending, of that _very close_ game.
Your team played very well though, I can see from the highlights being shown, today,
and the Bills came extremely close to tying or winning it, and to challenging the Patriots out of winning the division.

Bills are still an improving and formidable team , 
they have become much more challenging, and fun to watch, last year and this year.
  They are in a good position for this playoff season, and for the future years, as well!


The highlights available today, show that last night's game was quite a contest too, 
with Rams ahead often, but 49ers winning another close game.  Sets up interesting competition between Seattle and 49ers, in the same division.  Only one can win it, the other will be a wild card, then.

Same with Packers and Minnesota, who play each other on Mon night.

Well, Dallas VS Philadelphia, we all know, one of them must win that game and advance.


----------



## Kaila

I forgot, congrats to the Houston fans!


----------



## jerry old

I was watching NFL channel, the usual propaganda about how exciting today's schedule was going to me.

A commenter  was  going on about which teams were playing each other for a few minutes.  
Her time span was through and they switched back to the studio. but: not quick enough,
 the camera caught the lady putting her hand to chest, bending slightly and making barf expressions.

Bet she hears about this.

Hey, the lady was only acknowledging that she was spinning what is essentially a boy's game, which has become a high
revenue earner for the networks. .  Yea it deserves a barf when you think about it.


----------



## Kaila

Jerry, was she making a funny, sarcastic gesture?  OR, was she actually sick?
I thought you meant the first, but was not entirely sure. 

Oh, I don't know what to say about that game, you know which one. 

But I did think of you. Sorry for the loyal fans.


----------



## jerry old

No she didn't  actually puke, merely giving her opinion  of the nonsense and fluff that the NFL Station runs every game day, she was repeating the ftuff that had been presented countless time during the week..

Cowboy fans never get use to the flop, fall down, 'should we tackle or wave as he goes by.'
They keep telling us they have more talent than any other team.
It was a horribly coached game.  
It was another systems failure: every part of the game was flopping around looking for a method to appear incompetent:
coaching, passing, don't know if the running game fell apart or not, they did not stick with it long enough to tell.

Again, no one wanted to win the game, 'us go out there and frolic.'


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> They keep telling us they have more talent than any other team.



They keep telling the National audience, the same thing about Dallas<
last year too, and then, especially even more, this year.  They keep saying they should win.
And then, we see what happens.
It borders on the bizarre.

And especially yesterday, when half the Eagles team couldn't play, and their best Tight End went out injured early in the game.
But still, Dallas didn't make a move.....



jerry r. garner said:


> It was another systems failure: every part of the game was flopping around looking for a method to appear incompetent:



That seems to be the best, or maybe the only explanation.  Still very confusing and odd-seems to me.

Did you see the expression on The Head coach's face, during an explanation from a Ref?
The HC looked totally confused....as he usually does.  Something very strange about it all.

I comprehend that no one else could, or would, work with their owner....after a line of Head Coaches had tried.  This one accpeted the role and the money.....i guess.  

That didnt help the fans!


----------



## Packerjohn

Don't watch football, don't watch hockey & really don't watch any sports at all!  Why?  One of the hockey players in our town has a contract for 50 million US over a 7 year contract.  That is grouse!  No one is worth that pile of money when there is so much poverty in this world.  No wonder the "down & outers" are doing drugs & using guns to kill.  They are angry at the injustices out there & there are many injustices out there.


----------



## Kaila

I agree with most of your post, Packerjohn, the money is crazy and wrong,
and there sure is a lot of injustice,
though I am not certain that professional sports salaries fully explain some peoples hatred and violent actions.

I don't blame you for not watching.  I could come up with many additional and equally
 good reasons to not watch, and I respect your decision, completely. Along with the views.

For myself and some others, we have other reasons we watch.

For some, it's a tie to our past or to a relative we loved who is now gone.
For some, it is one of the few distractions we have, while facing loss of family and loss of health, and inability to go outdoors and do other activities.


----------



## jerry old

Packerjohn
I can't see anyone disagreeing with your post (#540)
Pro athletics pay scale is totally ridiculous-honestly! 

Kail's point is well made-post #541 
Many of us are limited in our ability to perfume meaningful activity, or have other reasons for watching this 'adolescence game.'
I get irritated that this silly game is an important activity on Sat (college ball) and Sunday's. (it passes the time, and is company?).


----------



## jerry old

Kaila said:


> Did you see the expression on The Head coach's face, during an explanation from a Ref?
> The HC looked totally confused....as he usually does. Something very strange about it all.
> 
> Do you think he's a zombie?
> It could have been the thought of his five million dollar a year job disappearing.


----------



## Kaila

Thanks, Jerry.  I really need the humor and comradery, we get from bantering about this stuff, on this thread. 

I don't know, he (the Head Coach there) might be a zombie.  
I hope he's been saving a lot of his income, for the future.


----------



## Lethe200

Oddly Hoffman completely ignored the Niners-Rams game on Sat. I'll recap that separately on my own in a separate post.

*What We Learned in NFL Week 16*
The Ravens clinched the top spot in the AFC, the Eagles beat the Cowboys, the Cardinals beat the Seahawks and Michael Thomas broke a celebrated record.
NYTimes by Benjamin Hoffman, Dec. 23, 2019

Here’s what we learned from Sunday’s games:
*Lamar Jackson can take the next few weeks off. *With their 11th consecutive win, the Ravens next meaningful game will not come until Jan. 11.  Jackson has virtually sewn up the MVP. with 3,127 passing yards, 1,206 rushing yards and 43 total touchdowns. The 20-day wait between games could be hugely beneficial to RB Mark Ingram II, who left Sunday’s game with a calf injury.

*The future looks bright in the NFC East (honest). *The NFL’s worst division will end up with a “champion” that goes 9-7, at best, and depending on how things go for the Giants next week, it could have two teams with 12 or more losses. But nothing is more important than having a good QB, and there is plenty of reason to believe that all four teams are solid in that regard. The Cowboys are trying to lock Dak Prescott into a contract extension. The Eagles, who took the division lead on Sunday, believe Carson Wentz can get back to superstardom. At the bottom of the division, an overtime game this week between the Giants and the Redskins showed that those teams’ rookie QBs, Daniel Jones and Dwayne Haskins, might have a lot of good football ahead of them, as well.

*Exciting does not equal good.* Circled on the schedule remarkably early this season as a game to avoid at all costs, Sunday’s matchup between the Dolphins and the Bengals turned into something of a thriller. But the only thing that mattered on either side was the Bengals’ loss guaranteeing them the No. 1 pick in the 2020 draft, which will likely be used on Louisiana State’s Joe Burrow.

*The playoff field is nearly set, but Week 17 is huge for Tennessee, Pittsburgh, Philadelphia and Dallas.* Ten of 12 spots have been claimed, with mostly seeding to be decided in the season’s final week. But the Titans, who moved into the AFC’s second wild-card spot despite losing to New Orleans on Sunday, will have what amounts to a play-in game against the Texans, as they hold a tiebreaker over Pittsburgh. Dallas, meanwhile, threw away what was once a commanding lead in the NFC East by losing to Philadelphia, 17-9, and the Cowboys will need to beat the Redskins, and have the Eagles lose to the Giants, to squeak into the playoffs.

*One* Sentence About Sunday’s Games. **Except when it takes more.

*Chiefs 26, Bears 3.* KC QB Patrick Mahomes made a point of counting to 10 with his fingers, seemingly in reference to his having fallen to the 10th pick in the 2017 draft — the same draft in which Chicago selected QB Mitchell Trubisky at No. 2. Beyond that there was little to note in a blowout that kept KC in the running for a first-round bye.

*Ravens 31, Browns 15.* There is no shame in losing to Baltimore. The Ravens have outscored their opponents by 368-172 during an 11-game winning streak. But Cleveland clinched its 12th consecutive losing season and was officially eliminated from the playoffs, so this one had to sting a little.

*Saints 38, Titans 28.* NO didn’t really click offensively until the third quarter, but it still ran up nearly 40 points against a likely playoff team. With 3 touchdown passes, Drew Brees widened his career lead over Tom Brady to 5 in a friendly competition that may come down to which QB retires first.

*Cardinals 27, Seahawks 13.* In a huge upset, Seattle lost control of its playoff seeding, but that could be the least of the team’s issues as RB Chris Carson sustained a hip injury that could keep him out of the playoffs. The team also will forge ahead without RBs Rashaad Penny (torn anterior cruciate ligament) and C.J. Prosise (broken arm). The Seahawks promptly lured Marshawn Lynch out of retirement to get them through the postseason.

*Eagles 17, Cowboys 9.* A big deal was made about Dak Prescott’s supposed Pro Bowl snub, but Dallas has gone 4-8 since its 3-0 start to the season, and has only beaten one team with a winning record.

*Jets 16, Steelers 10.* Pittsburgh’s Mason Rudolph replaced an ineffective Devlin Hodges at QB in Q2; then Hodges replaced an injured Rudolph in the fourth quarter. But it did not matter which mediocre backup QB was on the field in a loss that put Tennessee in charge of Pittsburgh’s playoff fate next week.

*Colts 38, Panthers 6.* Carolina’s RB Christian McCaffrey increased his NFL-leading total to 2,294 yards from scrimmage, putting him within 215 yards of Chris Johnson’s NFL record. But Indianapolis’s Nyheim Hines powered his team to victory with a day to remember as a punt returner, gaining 195 yards on three returns, two of which he ran back for touchdowns.

*Falcons 24, Jaguars 12.* Thanks to two Devonta Freeman touchdowns, and a fumbled kickoff return in between, Atlanta had enough points to win the game (14) before Jacksonville even snapped the ball on offense.

*Raiders 24, Chargers 17.* Oakland would require something of a miracle to secure the AFC’s second wild card spot, but the fact that the team has not been eliminated going into the season’s final week is nothing short of incredible considering its recent four-game losing streak in which the Raiders were outscored, 136-49.

*Dolphins 38, Bengals 35* Miami's coaching staff said all season that the team was not tanking for draft position, while Cincinnati’s staff made no such claims. The Bengals were rewarded for their futility with the No. 1 pick in the 2020 draft, and the chance to find a long-term solution at QB.

*Giants 41, Redskins 35.* QB Daniel Jones was incredible, but a return to form from RB Saquon Barkley, who rushed for 189 yards and a touchdown, was just as important.

*Broncos 27, Lions 17.* Lions’ HC Matt Patricia’s career record dropped to 9-21-1 and even accounting for injuries sustained by Detroit’s offense this season, that is the type of record that gets a coach fired.


----------



## Kaila

Lethe200 said:


> a game to avoid at all costs, Sunday’s matchup between the Dolphins and the Bengals turned into something of a thriller. But the only thing that mattered on either side was the Bengals’ loss guaranteeing them the No. 1 pick in the 2020 draft, which will likely be used on Louisiana State’s Joe Burrow.



All so true, yet so funny.  Thank you for posting for us!


----------



## Lethe200

*Summary Niners win vs Rams, Week 16 Dec 21, 2019*
Last-minute FG by Robbie Gould wins it
by Lethe200

The 49ers (12-3) retook sole possession of first place in the NFC West and overall NFC supremacy for a day. Shockingly, the Seahawks (11-4) lost on Sunday to the AZ Cardinals (5-9-1). This sets up the final showdown in Week 17 for a division winner and first round bye. The 49ers visit Seattle’s CenturyLink Field Sunday 12/29 in a duel shifted into the prime-time spot.

If the 49ers win, they will earn the NFC West title and the #1 seed in the NFC playoffs. If they lose, they will be a wild-card team and the #5 seed.

The 49ers’ win vs the Rams (8-8) didn’t come easy. The Niners pass rush is blunted by injuries, and through most of the first half the Rams offense had their way, leading 21–10 until Niners LB Fred Warner snatched a Goff pass for 46 yards and his first-ever pick 6. SF went into halftime leading 24–21. Rookie Warner is the Niners’ leading tackler and a Pro Bowl alternate.

QB Jimmy G. had a dismal passer rating below 40 in the first half, but zoomed to a 142 rating in the second half despite shaky pass protection (injuries left rookies at center and RG against the Rams’ top-notch pass rush). LAR sacked him six times in just the second half alone.

The D buckled down to force the Rams to punt twice in the final 6 minutes. QB Garoppolo converted two separate 3rd-and-16 plays to keep the Niners last two scoring drives alive: Kendrick Bourne for an 18-yard completion with 1:17 remaining that resulted in a TD to tie the game; then a 46-yard completion to Emmanuel Sanders with 35 seconds to enable the winning FG.

Per ESPN, the 49ers have fallen behind by double digits four times this year. Garoppolo has led them to wins in three of those games – the best mark in the NFL – with the only loss being the Monday Night game against the Seahawks, a game that was pushed into OT with a fourth-quarter comeback.

In Garoppolo’s 25 career starts, he now has seven fourth-quarter comebacks and game-winning drives. Pair that with his 20-5 record (two of those wins came in New England), and you can understand why SF was willing to renegotiate with a long-term and lucrative contract for him.

It should be noted that the two games SF lost by missed FGs in the last minute, were by a rookie punter as ex-Bears punter Robbie Gould was out for 6 weeks with a hamstring injury. The Niners snatched up Gould when he was cut by the Bears. Although Gould expressed a desire to return to Chicago, who found they were unable to replace him with anyone as good, the Niners put a franchise tag on him for 2019 and he has certainly been worth it.

The Niners have over-achieved for 2019 (in 2017 they were 6–10; in 2018 they went 4-12 after Garoppolo went down in Game 4 with a season-ending injury). The team is heavy with rookies and this is Shanahan’s first stint as HC (although he has been to the Super Bowl with the Ravens, where his play-calling as OC did not distinguish itself). History has shown the publicity circus that is the SB is not kind to players unused to the frenzied spotlights all day, every day.

SF and Seattle are both banged up so the bye week is actually more important than the division title for the winner. It is the West Coast’s biggest rivalry and the only unknown factor will be the weather. It’s been a heavy wet winter so far, and playing conditions could favor Seattle, even though the Niners played well in the rain earlier this year vs the Redskins.


----------



## Kaila

Lethe200 said:


> If the 49ers win, they will earn the NFC West title and the #1 seed in the NFC playoffs. If they lose, they will be a wild-card team and the #5 seed.



It's so surprising that it comes down to this scenario, and in the final regular season game.



Lethe200 said:


> QB Jimmy G. had a dismal passer rating below 40 in the first half, but zoomed to a 142 rating in the second



I've thought all along, both in NE and for 49ers, that JimmyG is very inconsistent.  I thought that would make him not good for a team to rely on, however, he's helped with those comeback wins, and when he is good, he is very, very good.

And his balanced rest of team is a huge plus!  Especially WR Emmanuel Sanders.

I still lean toward Saints for going to the Superbowl.
High skill, high expereince, and ....after last years debacle, even some kharma is due.


----------



## Old Dummy

The internet link I had to watch last Saturday's games would've worked, but they wanted my CC number -- haha, I"ll pass on that. "There is no charge to use this service, but we just need your CC info to complete your registration." Right.

My neighbors down the road, who are 87 and 91, called me Saturday morning and invited me over to watch the Bills. (They have Spectrum cable, and the NFL Network is included). They are both big NFL fans so we all watched it together.

They have turned into Brady-haters so they were rooting for the Bills, lol.

No more Thursday night games this year apparently.


----------



## Kaila

@Old Dummy 
It's good to see you and to hear that you were able to see that game.
See my post about it, above, post # 534, maybe it is? Scroll up to it.

I had to "watch" that game...or rather, to follow along with the plays... by watching a "gamecast" online.
Have any of you tried that?

It's a VERY crude, and slow...diagram version....with short phrases and LONG waits in between....NO actual game  pictures.... it was better than my other available options....


----------



## jerry old

In the Dallas area, we don't get Monday Night Football-a mute point now, but the rascals are highhanded.
We got the first six games,  then phew on you.
Yes it was    yanked-no idea?
We got Thursday night Football, so there.

The Bills have the personnel to be in the race for the next several years.
We need BB to retire right?r  Eleven conference won in 11 years; we'll

The Pats have a by as do the Ravens.  I don't think the Bills can beat the Ravens, if they do meet at some time
in the playoffs, here hoping.

The coaches will figure out how to limit the Ravens qb next year, but they don't seem to stop him for the remainder of this year.


 not see that again.


----------



## Lethe200

YouTube usually has a 8-10 minute recap of the highlights of every NFL game - useful if you miss a game and are frustrated by the 10-second blurb most after-game shows offer.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> @Old Dummy
> It's good to see you and to hear that you were able to see that game.
> See my post about it, above, post # 534, maybe it is? Scroll up to it.



Hi Kaila 

You wrote previously: 





> @Old Dummy   (and possibly other Bills fans here? )
> You must have been disappointed, with the ending, of that _very close_ game.
> Your team played very well though, I can see from the highlights being shown, today,
> and the Bills came extremely close to tying or winning it, and to challenging the Patriots out of winning the division.
> 
> Bills are still an improving and formidable team ,
> they have become much more challenging, and fun to watch, last year and this year.
> They are in a good position for this playoff season, and for the future years, as well!



Yeah it was a nail-biter, lol. But at least the Bills weren't humiliated.

Tomorrow's game vs. the Jets means absolutely nothing to either team, so may be boring. We shall see.  This time of year I always start to get NFL Withdrawal Syndrome.

In a few weeks it will be over for the season. But by then, in early February, the sun is out noticeably longer, giving one that instinctual optimism that the dark days of winter are on their way out (despite still being in the middle of it, storm- and temperature-wise).

And, at least for those of us in the north, spring begins its own lifestyle changes as the weather changes. I've tried to explain this to people who live where it's always warm out, how our winter-summer habits change with the seasons -- not sure if they quite understand why we view this positively.

Activities and diet are probably the biggest changes. And a lot of people's jobs change with the seasons: Contractors around here have 4WD trucks, and some of them, when they can't work outside during the winter, put plows on their trucks and plow snow all winter instead (they, and the skiers, are among the rare folks around here that pray for numerous, heavy snowfalls). 

Wineries, seasonal bars (on the water) beaches, boat launches, fishing, etc. all change with the seasons too.


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> We got Thursday night Football, so there.
> 
> The Bills have the personnel to be in the race for the next several years.
> We need BB to retire right?r  Eleven conference won in 11 years; we'll
> 
> The Pats have a by as do the Ravens.  I don't think the Bills can beat the Ravens, if they do meet at some time
> in the playoffs, here hoping.
> 
> The coaches will figure out how to limit the Ravens qb next year, but they don't seem to stop him for the remainder of this year.



Yeah, the odds are heavily against the Bills vs. Ravens, but they're never 100-0. But either way, nobody around here expects the Bills to go too far in the playoffs this year -- except for some ridiculously overly-optimistic, all-weather fans. 

I hear these guys on the local radio call-ins -- one guy is called "John the Optimist." He will defend any Bills player even on the worst of games -- where the Bills look like a bunch of Keystone Kops. And he ALWAYS predicts the Bills to win the next upcoming game, etc.

I guess I'm not quite that deep into it, lol. And I don't want to be.


----------



## Lethe200

This week's NYT column was quite late coming out but here it is, finally:

*NFL Week 17 Predictions: NY Times by Benjamin Hoffman*
There are two playoff spots up for grabs, and bye weeks to be earned in both conferences, so a jam-packed Sunday should have plenty of excitement.

*The Top Two Seeds in the NFC
49ers at Seahawks*, 8:20 p.m., NBC
Pick: 49ers
If the 49ers (12-3) beat the Seahawks (11-4), they will clinch the NFC West and the No. 1 seed in the NFC, thus earning a first-round bye and home-field advantage throughout the playoffs. With their first three RBs injured and only a rookie left, Seattle activated the Beast Mode signal, summoning Marshawn Lynch from unofficial retirement to try to save their season.

SF has suffered injuries to its defense and its OL which have made the team far less scary in recent weeks. But the carrot of a bye week should motivate the 49ers, along with a desire for revenge for that OT loss to the Hawks in Week 10.

_Lethe's note: Last week's Seattle's loss to AZ was a big upset. Seattle just could not get their game going, either defensively or offensively. I could wish the Hawks had their bad game this week rather than week 16, but _c'est la vie.

_Those who doubt Lynch will have an impact, may be proven wrong. Seattle's O doesn't work without the run, and even with some rust, Lynch only has to run straight ahead. SF doesn't have a big physical D, and if the linebackers don't stop him, he'll smash right through their secondary. 

Lynch's lack of big stats with the Raiders before he retired, was more mental than physical. The fans loved him (he is from Oakland and proud of it) but I felt he was getting ready to move on with his life. I'm not surprised he decided to "unretire", however. The prospect of helping the team for a few games and getting that ring were probably tempting enough to pull him back. It helps that Pete Carroll never, EVER, disses his players in public; he is one of the best at managing big egos.

I think the Niners will win, but it's going to be mentally one of the hardest for them. Again, they are a very young team, and the closer you get to the Super Bowl, the harder it is to manage the emotional roller-coaster._

*Packers at Lions,* 1 p.m., Fox
Pick: Packers
The expectation was with new HC Matt LaFleur, the Packers (12-3) would run an offense that better utilizes the remainder of Aaron Rodgers’s prime. With one game left this season, the Packers have clearly improved, but Rodgers has attempted 83 fewer passes than he did last season, and has thrown for 763 fewer yards. He has barely more than half as many TDs (24) as he had three years ago (40).

It is not that Rodgers has played worse: his rate statistics are in line with those of the past few years. Instead the offensive production is led by RB Aaron Jones. Jones’s 16 rushing TDs not only lead the NFL, but also have him just three short of the franchise record set by Jim Taylor in 1962.

*Saints at Panthers, *1 p.m., Fox
Pick: Saints
After all their hard work New Orleans (12-3) enters the season’s final weekend tied for the best record in the NFC, yet will most likely end up being the hosts of a wild-card game rather than earning a first-round bye.

There are paths to the No. 1 and No. 2 seeds, but expecting Green Bay to lose in Detroit is a bit ridiculous, and SF is favored to win in Seattle as well. That leaves the Saints with enough motivation to beat the Panthers (5-10), but not enough to keep their key players in long enough to deliver a blowout.

*The No. 2 Seed in the AFC
Dolphins at Patriots,* 1 p.m., CBS. Pick: Patriots
*Chargers at Chiefs, *1 p.m., CBS. Pick: Chiefs

A first-round bye is in play between the Patriots (12-3) and the Chiefs (11-4) but one could be forgiven for simply assuming NE has the No. 2 seed all wrapped up. But looking beyond this week, KC is pretty clearly a better team right now. The Chiefs beat the Patriots, 23-16, in Week 14. Since KC’s Week 12 bye the defense has lived up to their terrific offense: a scary thought for any team that meets them in the playoffs, including Baltimore.

*The NFC East
Eagles at Giants,* 4:25 p.m., Fox. Pick: Eagles
*Redskins at Cowboys,* 4:25 p.m., Fox. Pick: Cowboys

How did this happen to the Cowboys (7-8)? A team with QB Dak Prescott, RB Ezekiel Elliott and WR Amari Cooper, all being reasonably healthy, simply tossed away 2019 through a series of inexplicable losses. Dallas will finish the season with only one victory against a team that had a winning record at the time of the game.

The Eagles (8-7) have had some head-scratchers of their own this season, but can point to injuries for much of their inconsistency. And last week, when they had their backs against the wall, they delivered a win against the Cowboys.

Dallas hardly deserves a playoff spot after this mess of a season, but might get one anyway. Beating Washington at home is doable, and a Philadelphia win over the Giants (4-11) on the road, a week after Daniel Jones had the best game of his career, is hardly a given. But whichever team wins this division will undoubtedly be an extreme underdog on the road in the wild-card round, so getting too worked up in any direction is a bit of a waste.

*The Second AFC Wild Card
Titans at Texans, *4:25 p.m., CBS. Pick: Titans
*Steelers at Ravens, *4:25 p.m., CBS. Pick: Steelers
*Raiders at Broncos, *4:25 p.m., CBS. Pick: Broncos

Thanks to losses by the Titans (8-7) and the Steelers (8-7) last week, the second wild-card spot in the AFC will be decided through these three games. In the case of the Raiders (7-8), it will need outside help.

Tennessee has the momentum in this group even after last week’s loss to New Orleans. RB Derrick Henry appears ready to return from a hamstring injury, and that gives the Titans an offense that is playoff-worthy, provided they get to the postseason. Helping matters will be a lack of motivation for the Texans (10-5), who have already clinched the AFC South but will probably go into the game locked into the No. 4 seed in the playoffs, provided KC beats the Chargers.

Pittsburgh, which has played without QB Ben Roethlisberger since the third quarter of Week 2, has acquitted itself fairly well this season, but to avoid missing the playoffs for a second consecutive year, the Steelers would need to beat the Ravens (13-2) and have Tennessee lose to Houston.

Baltimore has announced that Lamar Jackson, the favorite for the NFL’s Most Valuable Player Award, will not play, and that RB Mark Ingram II is out with a calf injury. But the depth of the Ravens is terrible news for Pittsburgh, as Robert Griffin III and Gus Edwards are perfectly capable of engineering what would officially be an upset.

Oakland is technically in the mix for the wild-card spot as well, but the team should not start printing playoff tickets: To get there, the Raiders would need to beat the Broncos (6-9), have the Steelers and the Titans both lose, have the Colts beat the Jaguars and even then would need a strength-of-victory tiebreaker over Pittsburgh, which requires at least one win by a group of teams that includes the Bears, the Lions, the Patriots and the Chargers.

*Jets at Bills,* 1 p.m., CBS. Pick: Bills
No matter what happens in this game, the Bills (10-5) will have the No. 5 seed in the AFC while the Jets (6-9) will simply be trying to sort out what worked this year and what didn’t. With the game in Orchard Park, it makes sense that Buffalo is favored, but Coach Sean McDermott has committed only to playing his starters for “the majority” of the game, so predicting the result is mostly guesswork. A victory would give the Bills their second 11-win season since their four-year run of Super Bowl appearances ended in 1994, and they may be looking to enter the playoffs hot, so the scale tips slightly in their favor.

*Bears at Vikings*, 1 p.m., Fox. Pick: Vikings
The Vikings (10-5) can technically improve from the No. 6 seed in the NFC to the No. 5 seed, but either way they are going to be playing a road game against a terrific team in the wild-card round, so there is no real motivation for a win. The Bears (7-8) were crushed last week but have a chance at securing a .500 season with a road win.

The Irrelevant Games: For these teams already eliminated from the playoffs, there is mostly pride on the line.

*Cardinals at Rams*, 4:25 p.m., Fox. Pick: Rams
*Browns at Bengals*, 1 p.m., Fox. Pick: Browns
*Falcons at Buccaneers*, 1 p.m., Fox. Pick: Buccaneers
*Colts at Jaguars, *4:25 p.m., CBS. Pick: Colts


----------



## Buckeye

The only two games that matter this week are on tomorrow afternoon/evening:  #1 LSU vs #4 Oklahoma, and #2 Ohio State Buckeyes vs #3 Clemson Tigers.  Go Bucks!


----------



## Kaila

Thanks to @Lethe200  for posting that info.
I particularly enjoyed reading your own input and ideas on the 49ers/Seattle match-up.

And thanks for the reminder of the Saturday college games, @Buckeye


----------



## jerry old

Agree with all of Lethe's picks
I would have deleted NFC East. neither of these teams deserve any post season games.  They need to hang out in a house of shame and watch the real football teams play.

Buck:
Would have liked to see OS and 'bama smash each other-however, Clemson will give them more than they anticipate.
Same with LSU, those corn-fed Okies might muscle boys disrupt Burrows.


----------



## Buckeye

For the record, Clemson is a 2 point favorite


----------



## JustBonee

Buckeye said:


> The only two games that matter this week are on tomorrow afternoon/evening:  #1 LSU vs #4 Oklahoma, and #2 Ohio State Buckeyes vs #3 Clemson Tigers.  Go Bucks!



Same for me. ..  The two I always follow are LSU and Ohio State.


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie, where have you been?
Ohio State and 'bama are always there, well most years anyway.  They are so dominate one tends to cheer for their opponents.

I watch Ohio State and 'bama to see 'how it should be done'.  
They show up with wagons loaded with massive corn feed boys that crack heads.  When their linemen get tired, they have
second stringers who are just as massive.
Playing 'bama or OH is like play a team of "Hulks."
Oklahoma belongs somewhere in this group

The only way to beat these 'King Kong' lineman is to chunk the ball, and chunk it quickly, Burroughs might do just that.


----------



## JustBonee

I'm around @jerry r. garner ...  just been a little busy lately. 

About that LSU game today ... some sad news for one of the coaches..  he said he will still be coaching today at the game.

Carley McCord, the daughter-in-law of LSU offensive coordinator Steve Ensminger, was one of five people killed in a plane crash in Lafayette, Louisiana, on Saturday. She was 30.
The plane was attempting to make an emergency landing at the Lafayette Regional Airport after it had taken off from there on the way to Atlanta, where LSU is playing Oklahoma in the Peach Bowl. McCord’s husband, Steven Ensminger Jr., confirmed that she was one of the five killed in the accident to the Associated Press.


----------



## Kaila

Yes, I had heard about that, Bonnie...I agree, it's so very sad.


----------



## jerry old

The corn-fed boys from Oklahoma got their hinnies beat.  Their secondary was non-existent
TV was peculiar,  not enough cameras, when Burrows threw a 20 yard pass or longer, could not determine if it was completed.

Reminded me of the old days, when they one camera roiling from one end zone and another camera at the other end zone .

Clemson vs Ohio, much better cameras.  Ohio corn-fed linemen are always good, but Ohio also *has a secondary*
.
21 to 16, third  quarter, if OH can keep it close they may beat Clemson

!!!That last pass by OH, the receiver fell down, the only guy free in the end zone was a Clemson player.  He was there all by
himself, I saw it, you saw it-why in the world did OH qb throw that ball?   If I could see it, he could to?


----------



## jerry old

I promised  I would not become emotionally involved in that amateurish, clumsy, bungling, blundering, butterfingered football
team today.
I have them on  the tv,, as I pc and read a novel,  but I don't care who wins, I don't care who wins, no I don't, really-I promise I don't care


----------



## Kaila

Thank you for that heartfelt and interesting post, and humorous to read this afternoon, Jerry! 

That Packers game sure looked like they couldn't play today.  I've noticed in the past, that they often start actually competing, a couple of quarters after the other team starts the game, but often this year, the Packers win anyway.  This one came down to 1 kick, in final seconds….

  which I think has happened to Detroit this year, at least a half dozen times. (Losing in final 15 seconds, by 3 points or less.
 Talk about frustration for _their _fans, players and coaches and staff. 

On this, the final day of the NFL regular season, Some teams still don't know whether or not, they are going home, or advancing on to playoff games.

College games yesterday...
Wow, Clemson fans rejoice.  I was surprised by that.  Sorry to our members who are Buckeyes!


----------



## jerry old

Kaila said:


> Wow, Clemson fans rejoice
> 
> Clemson  (I think) did not appear as a team that could beat 'bama  until around seven years ago, but their sure a contender since then.
> Still don't understand how one team can rise above the pack-AND STAY THERE.
> 
> Like your Pat's win, win and win-I guess you have to say it is BB, but if he did not have Brady he would in trouble.


----------



## Kaila

@jerry r. garner   said:

"Like your Pat's win, win and win-"

It's bad timing for you to bring that up, right atm, Jerry... 

(They just lost today, about an hour ago. )
But I am okay with it, and I did know what you meant!


----------



## Don M.

The Chiefs continued their winning streak, today.  I sure hope they make it to the Super Bowl....it's been a long time.


----------



## jerry old

Don M. said:


> The Chiefs continued their winning streak, today.  I sure hope they make it to the Super Bowl....it's been a long time
> 
> I've picked the Chiefs and Saints, both might be wishful thinking, but their whom I want to see in the biggie game.
> 
> (grammar: who, whom---who cares?)  My real favorite is the Bengals, but it'll be a few years of waiting.


----------



## Lethe200

Helped by Pete Carroll's mistakes, the Niners won over the Seahawks on Sunday evening. Interesting game.

The first three quarters it seemed like the refs had been hired by the Seahawks. Few calls but all went against SF, including a couple of rather dubious ones.

Then the refs morphed into officials who were actually watching the game in front of them, and whistles blew madly. On one series I was beginning to wonder if they were ever going to be allowed to run a play again without it being whistled dead as soon as the ball was snapped!

Nail biter to the end and the delay of game penalty on the Hawks killed the opportunity to have Marshawn Lynch score a 2nd, and game-winning, TD. The Hawks had eight(!) chances to score from 11 yds out, and blew them all. They weren't helped by the refs, who this time missed a PI call that could have helped Seattle (thus proving that karma was working equally, since this balanced a blown PI call in Q3 that would have helped SF prevent a Seattle TD).

(Does anybody think the NFL's inconsistent waffling on what is/what isn't PI is improving the game?!?)

Dre Greenlaw, a Niner whom nobody pays attention to, had a game-leading 13 tackles and made the final hit that stopped Hawks TE Jacob Hollister less than one-inch from the goal line. Painfully, if Hollister had tucked the ball into his LEFT arm rather than his RIGHT, the ball would have broken the plane and been a winning TD. 

But his butt went down on the ground and although his left arm broke the plane of the goal line, his right arm with the ball.....did not.

Greenlaw was using his smarts on the tackle. Had he tackled Hollister low, the TE could have fallen forward for the score. Instead he tackled Hollister at the shoulders - a much more difficult angle - and wrestled him down to the ground. Hollister managed to wiggle towards the goal line, but as mentioned above, wasn't lucky enough to have the football close enough to the line to twitch it over.
+++++++

*The Wild-Card Round: *Next week’s matchups have been set.

*Saturday*
No. 5 Buffalo at No. 4 Houston, 4:35 p.m., ABC and ESPN. Texans favored.
No. 6 Tennessee at No. 3 New England, 8:15 p.m., CBS. Patriots favored.

*Sunday*
No. 6 Minnesota at No. 3 New Orleans, 1:05 p.m., Fox. Saints favored.
No. 5 Seattle at No. 4 Philadelphia, 4:40 p.m., NBC. Seahawks favored.

*First-round byes:* Baltimore, Kansas City, San Francisco, Green Bay


----------



## jerry old

Thanks as always LETHE 200 
Yes, we don't know what a completed pass is anymore until the Refs make the final decision-bad deal

Yes-Russell the games best field general got a delay of game penalty that cost the HAWKS the game.  also, where was Pete
Carroll? 
 Remember that terrible blunder he made in the Super Bowl.
Great game, but THE  Refs, as you pointed out, have too much control of what is and what is not...

Okay, playoffs 
PICKUM
: Houston and Eagles, then Tennessee and Vikes should be eliminated on the first round.
Would like to see Houston win, but can't picku'um
JJ, if he returns should give team an emotional lift, but I can never get a definite status report on him.


----------



## Lethe200

Sadly, for those who were hoping that the NFC Championship game would be played on the frozen tundra of Lambeau Field, it may not happen. 

If the Niners do win their first round game Jan 11th - they will play either the Seahawks, the Eagles, or the Vikings - the NFC Championship would be played at Levi Stadium in Santa Clara, CA. The Niners own the tiebreakers vs the other NFC playoff teams.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe 200
Doubt the 49's or Seahawks are pleased with the prospect for playing each other 'one more time,' 

It appears AFC has again outclassed NFC with the exception of Saints.  SF needs another season of winning-gets in the blood(?). 

 I learned-don't sell Arron Rodgers short-ever.


----------



## Lethe200

Ran across this for fans here:

*Wild-Card Matchup to Watch: Tennessee Titans at New England Patriots*
Bleacher Report by Scott Polacek, 29Dec2019

The New England Patriots playing on Wild Card Weekend is appointment viewing just based on how rare it has been throughout their dynasty. This will mark the first time Tom Brady and Co. don't have a first-round bye since 2009.

The Tennessee Titans are the ones who will be standing in their way after clinching a playoff spot with Sunday's win over the Houston Texans. While a postseason matchup with New England is historically a recipe for disaster, this is not the same Patriots team fans have grown accustomed to seeing in recent years.

Brady was not named to the Pro Bowl for the first time since 2008 (when he tore his ACL in the season opener), there is no game-breaking tight end after Rob Gronkowski retired, and there aren't any wide receivers outside of Julian Edelman that Brady can rely on in crunch time.

Even with all of that, the Patriots still had an opportunity to clinch a first-round bye Sunday with a win over the 4-11 Miami Dolphins but couldn't come through at home.

Ryan Fitzpatrick picked apart New England's secondary for 320 passing yards and a late go-ahead touchdown throw to Mike Gesicki during the 27-24 win. The way the loss happened was all the more concerning for a Patriots team that has counted on its defense to lead the way all year.

Ryan Tannehill will look to replicate Fitzpatrick's performance against the vaunted New England secondary, and he will have help from running back Derrick Henry, who is coming off a career-best regular season.

Henry entered play Sunday with 1,329 rushing yards and 15 total touchdowns and is a nightmare to bring down between the tackles and in open space because of his size and speed. He exploded for 211 rushing yards and three touchdowns in the win over Houston to clinch the NFL rushing title:

If the Tannehill and Henry combination can find the end zone two or three times, the Patriots offense will be hard-pressed to keep pace given its overall struggles for much of the season.

*Undercard Matchup: Buffalo Bills at Houston Texans*
There are few more intriguing matchups in the first round of the playoffs than the one between the Houston Texans offense and Buffalo Bills defense.

Deshaun Watson, DeAndre Hopkins and Will Fuller make up one of the most explosive trios in the NFL, but the group faces a difficult test against Buffalo's defense. The Bills entered play Sunday second in the league in points allowed per game and third in yards allowed per game and will be tasked with slowing the dynamic receivers down.

If they can, their offense that has been inconsistent at best behind quarterback Josh Allen will not need to score 20-plus points to win. That is the only realistic formula to a road victory for the AFC East team.


----------



## Old Dummy

Lethe200 said:


> Helped by Pete Carroll's mistakes, the Niners won over the Seahawks on Sunday evening. Interesting game.



LOL @ Pete Carroll. I heard Fred Smerlas say once that Pete squats when he pees.

Not sure about that, but I'd like to yank that friggin' gum out of his mouth and stick it . . . well, you know. I can't even stand a 5-second camera scan of him and that damned gum. My jaw aches just watching him.


----------



## jerry old

Your probably aware Carroll 'ran away' from USC as he knew NCAA investigators were breathing down his neck, behavior he had his stamp on.
He's a good argument for QB calling plays.


----------



## JustBonee

Getting really interesting now ..  the Texans/Bills should be a great one.... with the announcers talking about the OILERS deboggle over & over again.

It seems to me that Tom Brady really needs to give retirement serious consideration.  They all agonize over it when the time comes.


----------



## jerry old

Just can't see bb and brady losing in playoffs this sunday, and can't see them beating ravens

buffalo does not have a qb, heck of a running attact, but     
Texans, up and down and roundabout, hard to predict how their going to deal with any playoff game.  jj is back, he was a cheerleader, maybe he can slow down buffalo's run game

So picks
Pats
now I weasel, buffalo or texans, one of the other


----------



## Kaila

I am stymied, (or flummoxed) on picks for Saturday.
Both games could go either way, easily!

Sunday.... I cant see Saints losing to Minn Vikings.
Or Seattle losing to Phil Eagles.

So am i allowed by rule 
to skip pics for Sat , and only pick for Sunday?

Or do we not have any idea how to enforce the rule or what the rule means?!


----------



## Furryanimal

Have no idea if i answered this previously but i have an NFL game pass so i can watch all the Packers games over here.Number two seeds in the playoffs i believe and have had a great defense this year.Superbowl beckoning.


----------



## jerry old

As the pundits tell me:  BB and Brady have run out of gas.  
There in the wrong league for me to follow; however, I occasionally watch a game during the regular season. 
 You have to admire the excellence they've display for over a decade; so let them ride off into the sunset, but don't
forget what was...

They have two players on offense, virtually none on defense-How Do They Do It?

Hate to see them go, You Measure your team against the Pats when they play a game.  Cowboys could always 'get up' for a game against the Pats,  It is difficult to be the best, every opponent is primed to put up their best struggle against 'the best.'


----------



## jerry old

Pats to win by 7
Bills at Houston-Bills without a qb may fall victim to Houston's defense and running attack-pick houston
Those used to win-win
Then not used to winning have how to learn how


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> I am stymied, (or flummoxed) on picks for Saturday.
> Both games could go either way, easily!
> 
> Sunday.... I cant see Saints losing to Minn Vikings.
> Or Seattle losing to Phil Eagles.
> 
> So am i allowed by rule
> to skip pics for Sat , and only pick for Sunday?
> 
> Or do we not have any idea how to enforce the rule or what the rule means?!



Rule #1: There are no rules!

I never pick games, I just watch ones that I hope will be good. If I don't care about either team then I probably won't watch it (regular season).

Most playoff games are good, but not all. But I'm glad I can see all four this weekend in my living room.


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> I am stymied, (or flummoxed) on picks for Saturday.
> Both games could go either way, easily!



I'm with you  ... both should be great games  to watch though.  

(I  just don't want to see a score of 35-3  _anywhere_ in that first game ... grrrrrrrr)


----------



## Old Dummy

Bonnie said:


> I'm with you  ... both should be great games  to watch though.
> 
> (I  just don't want to see a score of 35-3  _anywhere_ in that first game ... grrrrrrrr)



Being a Bills' fan, I will be very interested in both of today's games.

Tomorrow? Not so much. I didn't even know the Vikings were in the hunt until last weekend. But the Saints should be fun to watch.

And then the Seahawks vs. Iggles. My (very) elderly neighbors are big Iggles fans, so I'll be rooting for the 'Hawks," lol.


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> Most playoff games are good, but not all. But I'm glad I can see all four this weekend in my living room.



I had been thinking of asking you,
"But won't you miss being with the neighborly people while they are yelling at and throwing things at their TV?"  

Then, I read on with the posts.....
And I think I already found the answer. 



Old Dummy said:


> And then the Seahawks vs. Iggles. My (very) elderly neighbors are big Iggles fans, so I'll be rooting for the 'Hawks," lol.





*********
Overnight my stress level went up 
as I realized and considered that I don't know how to root, or who to root for or against,

because Bonnie is a Houston fan and OldD is a Bills fan.  I try to be supportive.
OH no, what should I do? 

Maybe Jerry could give me some advice on this awful dilemma. 

Well, thankfully I guess,
who I decide to "root for" has never seemed to have any effect on gameday results in the past. LOL


----------



## Kaila

As I live in New England so I'm a Pats fan, but I don't mind if they win or lose, today....
I comprehend that the entire country will root against them, and that's understandable and okay by me.

WHat I DO mind, is I don't want to listen all game long, during the broadcast, 
to repetitions of topics we already know are issues.... How many times.....will they repeat them?

Me: " Let's just watch the game today, please..."

How many times will they repeat, DURING the game,
this might be Brady's last game as a Patriot.  Or his last game ever.  Or will he retire?  Or Which team would he go to, if he goes to a different one next year?

Me:
"I know, let's just watch this game, please."

How many times will they repeat, this might be Josh McDaniels last game with Patriots (Assistant coach, OC) ...he has at least 3 interviews for Head Coach.... which team might he go to?

Me: "I know, let's just watch this game, please."

How many times will they repeat, this might be the last Brady/Coach BB game we ever see them together....when will Coach BB retire?  Will he coach forever? Could either of them be successful on a team without eachother?

Me:  "I know, let's just watch this game, please."

How many times will they repeat, the "dynasty might be over."

Me:  "I know, that's okay, let's just watch this game, please."

Well, you get my drift.
IF you have read this, thank you for letting me have my say.  

I know that the game announcers will NOT be listening to Me!


----------



## jerry old

Okay, your a Texan, have to play the Bills
Tradition:  The Bill have been there four years, but that was a long time ago.  They don't have a qb, we do (not a great qb, but better than the Bills)
We (Houston) have a running back,  a guy that can catch a pass and a qb, we outmatch he Bills in these area.

The Bills have a defense, so do we (I do think JJ"s return will give the team a boost, whether he is 100% or not).

WE (Houston) have more and better horses than the Bills do, we will win.
- Texans

(I guess that  should be, 'We should win, but you know how it can go sometimes-*regardless Tx should win)

Okay* your a Titan, you have been told the Pats have a QB and  One other player on offense;
We have more game changers than they do.

"But Coach, they always win."
"Naw son they was yesteryear, this is today, they don't have the players that we do."
"But Coach, they always win."

"They have a so-so defense, but so do we."
"But coach they always win."

"Coach, it is easy to learn how to lose, but I'm not sure we know how to win-they (Pats) do."
"Shut up boy."

Titians may give the Pats fit in first half, but THE TRADition OF WINNING will appear in 2nd half: Pats by 7


The Tradition of winning  is missing in Hoston vs Bills, making it difficult to pick winner, no so with Pats


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> I had been thinking of asking you,
> "But won't you miss being with the neighborly people while they are yelling at and throwing things at their TV?"



LOL, no. They are great people, but I prefer being home so I can totally absorb myself into the games without distractions (but that's only if a game is a nail-biter, right to the end. Otherwise I don't care quite so much).

My sis will probably text me wanting me to meet her and hubby for supper tonight, but I'll turn her down too.



> Overnight my stress level went up
> as I realized and considered that I don't know how to root, or who to root for or against,
> 
> because Bonnie is a Houston fan and OldD is a Bills fan.  I try to be supportive.
> OH no, what should I do?



The biggest come-back in NFL history, early '90s playoff game, Houston Oilers @ Bills, Frank Reich was QB. It was blacked out here but I listened to it on the radio. SO ROOT FOR THE BILLS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











EDIT: Too lazy to Google, but I believe the Oilers were ahead at halftime like 35-3, and the Bills came back and won.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> As I live in New England so I'm a Pats fan, but I don't mind if they win or lose, today....I comprehend that the entire country will root against them, and that's understandable and okay by me.
> 
> WHat I DO mind, is I don't want to listen all game long, during the broadcast, to repetitions of topics we already know are issues.... How many times.....will they repeat them?



On that note: Most of the time that doesn't bother me, but Chris Collinsworth gossips about minutiae WAY too much. I've heard Al Michaels interrupt him more than once cuz Chris was running his mouth after a play started.

Pats: I've always enjoyed watching them since the "Blizzard Bowl" or whatever it was called way back around '99-2000. When they were clicking they were unstoppable, and it was fun to watch. I've never been a Brady or Bellachick hater despite the controversies, and despite them grabbing the AFC East nearly every year, blocking the Bills out (but the Bills usually stunk anyway).

However, their run seems to be over and I will be "rooting" for the Titans. And, IMO, the biggest problem isn't that Brady is 42, it's that they've lost so much other talent on offense.

But we shall see.


----------



## jerry old

Old D:
I had forgotten that fiasco, Houston might as well as gone on the sidelines and let the Bills do as they chose-

Okay Bonnie and Kaila, we got'acovered !

Go PATS, GO BILLS


----------



## Kaila

What?! 

OldD, 
you told me why I should root for Bills, and I was nearly convinced, 
but then you ended your nice post, with you are rooting against 'my' team?!


And Jerry, you think we got it all covered, but Bills facing Houston is a big problem, for us,
here at this forum, no?
Isnt Bonnie a Houston fan, and OldD a Bills fan?  And they play each other////…. 

It is a very stressful day, here at the forum, therefore....
on the same day that "my team" might be eliminated.
I can hardly take it.


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> but Chris Collinsworth gossips about minutiae WAY too much. I've heard Al Michaels interrupt him more than once cuz Chris was running his mouth after a play started.



So funny!


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> "But coach they always win."



Great post, Jerry...
but you are missing something here in the AFC.

Patriots opponent today, Tenn. Titans, have a Head Coach who played for the Pats for some years, he has multiple superbowl rings with Pats, AND has many players that are veterans of Pats, too.
So they are not to be intimidated by playing Pats, or their close personal friends, Brady and other past teammates, or by playing at Pats stadium.

Does that change your view? 

Houston, the same.  The top Coaches, and some players, were with the Pats for years.
Therefore, they do know about winning.  hmmmm....

***If I could, I would throw some popcorn at OldD, about now, as he is absorbed in the game, and doesnt even want his own sister to interrupt him.  

So far, Bills are outplaying Houston, and succeeding with great plays.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> What?!
> 
> OldD,
> you told me why I should root for Bills, and I was nearly convinced,
> but then you ended your nice post, with you are rooting against 'my' team?!
> 
> 
> And Jerry, you think we got it all covered, but Bills facing Houston is a big problem, for us,
> here at this forum, no?
> Isnt Bonnie a Houston fan, and OldD a Bills fan?  And they play each other////….
> 
> It is a very stressful day, here at the forum, therefore....
> on the same day that "my team" might be eliminated.
> I can hardly take it.



LOL, I got outta control there, besides I had no idea where you lived til a few posts back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HOUSTON FUMBLES! THEY ARE GETTING HUMILIATED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (Sorry Bonnie)

Pats next?


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> ***If I could, I would throw some popcorn at OldD, about now, as he is absorbed in the game, and doesnt even want his own sister to interrupt him.
> 
> So far, Bills are outplaying Houston, and succeeding with great plays.



Ha, just saw this Kaila. My sis did NOT contact me.


----------



## jerry old

Kaila
No, read again, it's been Pat's all the way.

Bills Qb just can't hang onto ball, those are not strips, Houston barely got hand around ball when Bill's qb laid it on the ground.
However, he is playing very, very good.

Not to worry, Houston will 'gut it out.'

You can skip Pat's and Titian's first half, it will just result in worry.  Mr. Brady won't do his magic until 2nd half.   .


----------



## jerry old

Darn, last 30 seconds confusing, it should not be:  "Is it a first down, do we have to kick a field goal, what's going on?

*Shoot, it's going into overtime, I hate overtime.!  *All it does is jingle your nerves.  
Somebody win this game so I can settle down.

It turned into a good game in the 4th quarter, so good for Bills and Texans.
I fear the poor Bill QB will take it  hard if they lose.  Yea, he's made mistakes, but this is his first playoff game, give the kid a break.

Where is Cole Beasly, has he caught a ball.

I don't think that Collinsworth broadcasting the game?



Thank goodness, it's over!  I got'a calm down so I watch   the Pats and Titans.


----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## Marie5656

*@jerry r. garner  are you watching this game?  I am having a fit here*


----------



## Kaila

Yes, Marie, we are all watching… yikes, overtime!

Both OldD, and Bonnie, and even Jerry.... and Marie….sweating it out.....


----------



## Kaila

Overtime over.....

Bills fans:  
But your team did play well, this season and today....

Houston fans 
Congrats.  Time to party!


----------



## jerry old

Oh yea, 5656 see post 599.  Sorry, but almost, maybe next year.  The Bills got the horses, give their qb a year of seasoning and he'll
be kicking butt.

I hope Tony and the other commentator can tone down the blab, blab...Just let us watch the game.  I don't want to hear about Brady, I want to
watch him!  Shutup with the yak, yad.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Overtime over.....
> 
> Bills fans:
> But your team did play well, this season and today....
> 
> Houston fans
> Congrats.  Time to party!



The upside: Nobody, including me, ever thought that if Buff won this they would also beat either the Ravens or Chiefs, or whoever might be next in line.


----------



## Marie5656

*To be honest, I only tuned in when I heard the score was tied in OT. I was just following on the internet prior to that.  Oh well.  I am done for the season.  Unless there is some spectacular for the SB halftime show, I will just wait and watch the commercials on You Tube, like last year.*


----------



## jerry old

O00000000ps!


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> O00000000ps!



Poor Kaila!


----------



## Marie5656

*But, on a brighter note:              Titans 20    Patriots 13.                   Oh well, sorry Tom, You lost.*


----------



## DaveA

Pats went down to defeat with a lack-luster appearance against the Titans.  Folks forget that although the Pats started the season 8 - 0, their next 8 games they went 4 and 4, including last week's loss to the cellar dwelling Dolphins.

In the Bills - Texans game the Bills started off well, leading 16 - 0 at halftime but in the second half it was all Houston as they erased the 16 point deficit to lead 19 - 16 with 5 or 6 seconds left in the game. At this point, the Bills tied it with a field goal. In OT the Bills season came to an end as the Texans kicked a FG to win it.

Watched both games but don't see either winner making it to the Super Bowl.


----------



## JustBonee

Texans  won in remarkable fashion yesterday ....     OILER fans are very happy to finally get revenge against the Bills all these years later!  
Quite a statement in  the way they took the game.   ..  I  wonder if Watson and Warren Moon had a conversation after the game??

Sorry  Dave, and Kaila  ...   it had to happen at some point. ...  I have always enjoyed the Patriots and those very talented guys.  Waiting  to see what Brady will do next.


----------



## moviequeen1

I've lived in Buffalo all my life,but I don't follow or watch the Buffalo Bills games.I gave up on them after they lost 4 straight Super Bowls
I was channel surfing yesterday afternoon,last I heard the Bills were leading 16-8,I was happy for all  their die hard fans.Then I saw they lost in OT 22-19,once again they blew a lead and couldn't recover
The headline in today's front page of Buffalo News says it all,'Texas-Sized Tumble'
I'm happy to learn the despised NE Pats also lost


----------



## jerry old

Did not get out of bed until 4 P>M. CST, The vikes beat the Saints-no, fake news.

Kaila, it's okay, Did you see Brady's expression in the forth quarter? ([perplexed and mad, expressionless), not the expression of a man ready to
ride off into the sunset.  
One more time Brady and BB, one more time; remember he said he wanted to play until he was 45 y/o.

K:   You were right about the  yap, yap about Brady retirement.  They just yak, yak, I don't want hear all that goolbycock, I want'a watch the football game.

Don't know who to root for in Seahawks vs Eagles, ambiguous...both teams have treated my cowboys with disdain. 
I would have liked to see Pats and Cowboys in the big bowl, when the Pats had an excellent team.  Dallas has a history of great personel


Cowboys fired Jason Garrett, the on-going drama here in Dallas as to what jerry jones is going to do:  I have to listen to it every day, It is gibberish...  Jerry, I love ever camera ever made, will hire a yes man; however, his son Stephen is the heir apparent, so (maybe) will let his son make some decisions.   Garrett and Jones meet three times after season's end-why all these meetings.
I'll bring you up to date soon, but there are more important things going on today.

Kaila-Pats vs Giants in Super Bowl, both were flukes, the Giant's were lucky, with those unbelievable passes being caught.
As a old Brooklyn Dodger I can raise the war cry: "Wait'll next year."


----------



## Old Dummy

NFC games are B-O-R-I-N-G.

C'mon, San Fran!


----------



## JustBonee

DaveA said:


> Watched both games but don't see either winner making it to the Super Bowl.



After all the wild card games this weekend,  I don't think we saw anyone who will be playing in the Super  Bowl


----------



## Old Dummy

Bonnie said:


> After all the wild card games this weekend,  I don't think we saw anyone who will be playing in the Super  Bowl



Agree, unless by a fluke.

I'm waiting for the conference championships, which are usually great games.

Ravens vs. Chiefs?

San Fran vs. Packers or 'Hawks?


----------



## jerry old

*Bonnie Old Dummy are correct*
NFC games are boring.
Saints lost-don't believe it's-fake news

Cowboys got a new coach, that had to be Stephen Jones,(Jerry's son)  jerry is not going to hire a coach he cannot dominate.
I can't believe Mike McCarthy  will tolerate Jerry Jones 'meddling.
He has a five year contract, bet'cha salary is guaranteed, it better be...

Google reports McCarthy and qb Aaron Rogers were engaged in a blood feud when McCarthy was Packer's coach.
Roger says McCarthy has a football IQ of zero.


----------



## Lethe200

Good read:

*What We Learned in the NFL’s Wild-Card Round*
The Titans, the Vikings and the Seahawks all won on the road in a weekend that included two OT games and the exit of Tom Brady and Drew Brees.
NY Times by Benjamin Hoffman Jan. 6, 2020

It was a wild-card weekend that delivered on its name, and it set up a divisional round for next weekend that looks far different than most people predicted. Here’s the quickie summary:

*Texans 22, Bills 19.* Josh Allen beat himself up quite a bit in the aftermath of Buffalo’s loss. But the second-year QB may want to keep something in mind: According to Pro Football Reference, he was only the 3rd player in NFL history to have 250 or more passing yards and 90 or more rushing yards in a playoff game. The loss might be on his teammates as well.

*Titans 20, Patriots 13.* Derrick Henry’s running and Tennessee’s defense were enough to get the Titans past New England. But if they are to have a prayer against Baltimore next weekend, they will need a lot more from QB Ryan Tannehill, who completed just eight passes for 72 yards, and WR A.J. Brown, who had one catch for 4 yards.

*Vikings 26, Saints 20.* Highly visible because it came against New Orleans, TE Kyle Rudolph appeared to commit something akin to offensive PI on his game-winning TD catch, which made Saints fans cry foul. “There is contact by both players, but none of that contact rises to the level of a foul,” Al Riveron, the NFL’s SVP of officiating, said when asked about the play. “This is consistent with what we’ve done all year long; we left the ruling on the field. We let it stand.”

*Seahawks 17, Eagles 9.* The disappointment in Philadelphia was palpable, as Carson Wentz, who missed the previous two postseasons with injuries, was forced to leave with a concussion after attempting just four passes. Josh McCown gave it his best effort, but he could not keep up with Russell Wilson and Seattle.

While some Eagles players believed that Jadeveon Clowney’s hit on Wentz was a dirty play, the defensive end tried to make it clear that there was no intention to cause injury. “It was a bang-bang play,” he told reporters. “I don’t intend to hurt anybody in this league, let me just put that out there. I’ve been down the injury road; it’s not fun. My intention was not to hurt him. I was just playing fast.”

*Here’s what we learned:
RBs are cool again.* The most valuable player this weekend was Tennessee’s Derrick Henry. The supersize back rumbled over the Patriots for 204 yards and a TD, makubg up for QB Ryan Tannehill’s no-show. “When you can run it when the other team knows you’re gonna run it, that says a lot,” Coach Mike Vrabel said of Henry, whose big performance came on his 26th birthday.

Henry was not alone in reminding people of the impact a good RB can make. Dalvin Cook played a huge role in Minnesota’s upset over the Saints, totaling 130 yards from scrimmage and two TDs. Devin Singletary, a rookie out of Florida Atlantic, had 134 yards from scrimmage for Buffalo, yet lost thanks to a thrilling Houston comeback in which Duke Johnson provided two key blocks on a 2-point conversion, and then reeled off an 18-yard catch-and-run, on a 3rd-and-18 play, that kept a drive alive long enough for Deshaun Watson to win the game.

*Marshawn Lynch had at least one more Beast Quake in him.* Speaking of RBs, Lynch, who was retired as recently as two weeks ago, followed up his flying TD in a Week 17 loss to SF by powering his way into the end zone against Philadelphia on a play in which he appeared to be stopped by several defenders, multiple yards short of the goal line. While the run was not as lengthy as his famous Beast Quake against New Orleans in 2011, it provided a similar feeling of helplessness for his opponent and made a more convincing victory than the 17-9 final score showed.

*Karma is not always instant.* Way back in 2009, Josh McDaniels, then the head coach of the Denver Broncos, cut his team’s punter, Brett Kern. The Titans quickly snatched the promising 23-year-old off waivers. In 2017, eight seasons after McDaniels deemed him expendable, Kern earned his first trip to the Pro Bowl. On Friday he was named the NFL’s first-team All-Pro punter, and a day after that he got some sweet revenge on McDaniels, now the Patriots OC. Kern played a huge role in Tennessee’s come-from-behind victory, contributing four punts in the second half that gave NE an average starting position of their own 8-yard line. His last punt pinned the Patriots at the 1-yard line, all but sealing their fate.

*There are no bad matchups in the playoffs.* The NFL buried Buffalo-Houston in the Saturday afternoon time slot, then got burned when the Texans came back from a 16-0 deficit, eventually winning the weekend’s most exciting game in OT thanks to a Deshaun Watson play that will live forever on highlight reels.

The Vikings, written off by everyone in their matchup with the Saints, took the best shots New Orleans had to give. Kirk Cousins then engineered a beautiful game-winning drive in OT. When Cousins dropped a perfect 43-yard pass just over Adam Thielen’s shoulder to set up his game-winning, 4-yard TD throw to Kyle Rudolph, the QB shrugged off years of disappointment and mockery. The weekend’s “good” matchups could hardly compare to the “bad” ones.

*They should make the whole team out of Taysom Hill.* The sport of football owes Hill an apology for his singular performance in the wild-card round not having come in a win. The Saints’ Swiss Army knife completed a 50-yard pass to Deonte Harris, ran the ball four times for 50 yards, caught two passes for 25 yards and a TD, and was credited with a solo tackle on special teams. And because of the realities of how memory and highlights work, the performance will be largely forgotten by next weekend. Maybe if Hill can master punting or kicking by next season he won’t suffer this type of indignity again.

*Life is rough for wild-card teams.* As the lowest-seeded teams in the playoffs, the Titans and the Vikings were assigned the nearly impossible task of beating Tom Brady and Drew Brees on the road. Both teams delivered. Their reward? Tennessee will travel to Baltimore to face QB Lamar Jackson and the 14-2 Ravens, and Minnesota will travel to San Francisco to face defensive end Nick Bosa and the 13-3 49ers.

Las Vegas is expecting the divisional round to be far less exciting than the wild-card round: The 49ers are favored by 7 points over the Vikings, the Ravens are favored by 10 over the Titans, and the Chiefs are favored by 9.5 over the Texans. The closest line has the Packers favored by 3.5 points over the Seahawks.

*The Weekend’s Top Performers
Top Passer: Deshaun Watson*
It was not the most exciting weekend for QBs, with a grand total of six TD passes thrown in the four wild-card games (one of which was thrown by the above-mentioned Taysom Hill/Saints). Watson, however, stole the show by refusing to go down on a game-saving play in OT in which he spun out of two potential sacks before finding Taiwan Jones for a 34-yard catch-and-run, setting up a game-winning field goal in OT. DeAndre Hopkins said it all when asked about the play. “I hope everyone watched this today, but he’s amazing,” Hopkins told reporters. “You can’t put too many words on it.”

*Top Runner: Derrick Henry*
Minnesota’s Dalvin Cook scored one more TD, and Seattle’s Marshawn Lynch had a throwback game, but Henry, who was the NFL’s leading rusher this season, gets the nod as he was a one-man show in Tennessee’s upset over New England. In the second half of the game, when the Titans needed him most, Henry seemed to take the ball on every play, and the Patriots never found an answer for him.

*Top Receiver: D.K. Metcalf*
Minnesota’s Adam Thielen had one of the prettier catches you will ever see — and it set his team up to win in OT — but the Seahawks’ Metcalf ended up with a slightly better game thanks to an edge in receiving yards, and a wild TD in which he made the heads-up decision to get up and run before anyone touched him after he fell down making a catch near the end zone.

*Next Week’s Schedule *_(all times EST)_

*Saturday*
No. 6 Vikings at No. 1 49ers, 4:35 p.m., NBC. Favored: Niners
No. 6 Titans at No. 1 Ravens, 8:15 p.m., CBS. Favored: Ravens

*Sunday*
No. 4 Texans at No. 2 Chiefs, 3:05 p.m., CBS. Favored: Chiefs
No. 5 Seahawks at No. 2 Packers, 6:40 p.m., Fox. Favored: Packers


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> *Bonnie Old Dummy are correct*
> NFC games are boring.
> Saints lost-don't believe it's-fake news
> 
> Cowboys got a new coach, that had to be Stephen Jones,(Jerry's son)  jerry is not going to hire a coach he cannot dominate.
> I can't believe Mike McCarthy  will tolerate Jerry Jones 'meddling.
> He has a five year contract, bet'cha salary is guaranteed, it better be...
> 
> Google reports McCarthy and qb Aaron Rogers were engaged in a blood feud when McCarthy was Packer's coach.
> Roger says McCarthy has a football IQ of zero.



I just can't believe the Cowboy situation.    It will be interesting  to watch what happens next season.


----------



## Kaila

@jerry r. garner 
I couldn't wait to ask you (I _was_ planning to ask you.... but now I don't need to )
what is your take on the Dallas Cowboys hiring of McCarthy,

and I see you have already given, your first impressions of it... in your above post.
Very interesting!  Thank you for that!

I agree with Bonnie and OldD, that none of the wild card weekend teams will make it to the Superbowl,

and probably not through next weekend!
Unless Seattle does.  Seattle v.s. Packers look like the most competitive of the upcoming match-ups.

Thanks as always to @Lethe200 
for the added input.
That Karma section was interesting, and allnew to me.
I had thought the Saints were _due some Karma, especially with Drew Breez's phenomenal year,_
he's just abruptly finished having,
but no, both he and Brady, and both those teams, are done for the season earlier than expected.
Saints loss surprised me more than Pats, at this time.

The younger QB's are left, with a bit of Russel Wilson (not young but not old)  and Rodgers (old) thrown in.
We'll see if KC rises to the top, this year.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe 200, Kaila, Old Dummy, Bonnie

I don't know why you will not believe me Saints won the game, the rumor they lost was fake news 
Saints were/are my pick for Super Bowl: you watch, they'll be in Super Bowl

 Pats loss was fake news

I'm not sure the Texans won, it could be fake news also...

Haven't received latest news on Seahawks, don't know who won. 

Kaila:  I just a bit feed up with media.  Brady will play or not play next year-so quit yammering.  We will find out, patience.
(I think he will return one last time-no one wants to exit on a losing game; if he returns I fully expect him to return with Pats)

Us wait and see if BB can get a running back and at least another receiver.


Cowboys coming:


----------



## jerry old

I wrote a longie on Jerry Jones, Mac-the new coach, where did it go/  darn


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> I wrote a longie on Jerry Jones, Mac-the new coach, where did it go/  darn



Is a Head Coach required in the NFL?  .... why is JJ wasting money on one? ..


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> I don't know why you will not believe me Saints won the game, the rumor they lost was fake news
> Saints were/are my pick for Super Bowl: you watch, they'll be in Super Bowl
> 
> Pats loss was fake news
> 
> I'm not sure the Texans won, it could be fake news also...
> 
> Haven't received latest news on Seahawks, don't know who won.




Thanks for that!

And Jerry, 
Please let us know, when you find out, who won that Seattle VS Someone game.
(I cant recall, at this moment, who they played  )

Bonnie might have a good suggestion, there.  The refs just need someone on the sideline wearing the team uniform, and wearing a headset, (it doesn't matter who they are)
that the refs can tell something to.


----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## jerry old

In this era of fake news, fluff news, it is okay to make up your own reality.
Basically, I'm just making up nonsense-I've joined those who refuse to believe what our locally and national news tells us.
I watch BBC on PBS, I gave up watching Network News when they started running promos for their TV programs in th.

Therefore, I can make my own fake news.
I watch the NFL channel where they talk, talk, talk about the same topic.
I am tired of their opinions of Tom Brady and the Cowboys-Don't you know Jerry Jones is in media heaven, they run bits of his opinions
(Is the Pats owner-Kraft in the process of becoming a 'media hound.')

Love BB sound bites, he is amused by the medias incessant demand on any plans for next season.
His expression is one of  'I'll utter as few words as possible as these media people are nuts.''

Kaila: You have made me a Semi-Pat's fan.

Regarding football in general, Old Dummy's post (#625) will be my perpetual state during playoffs.
Fake News, Cowboys by special order of Commissioner of League: There will be two Super Bowls
Cowboys and Pats will be on TV at Midnight on same day they present the first Super Bowls.


----------



## Kaila

Great post, @jerry r. garner

@Old Dummy
Basically, we were surprised by, or we don't like, what tv is telling us (or internet or other)
so we are making stuff up.

Feel free to join us!  

On our own "network" your Bills won. Congrats, there.

(Oops, sorry Bonnie.... they BOTH won? )

We are tired of hearing the same media experts who are obsessed with future predictions,
so they are repeated, for months, when they mean nothing but money for someone who is talking, and they are all advertising for...themselves.

My own curiosity , or my Burning questions:  I wonder if Jason Garret actually could coach, if it were himself instead of a mannequin?
Does he have skills that were well hidden?
Does he have any coaching experience?
LOL

He is being interviewed for Offense coordinator for the NY Giants now?!! 
I didn't notice he had the qualifications, but he might.
We cant judge the skill or lack, by what someone does, when not allowed to move.

I like the idea of having our own "alternate realities"  

That was funny about the other superbowl Jerry is planning for our amusement.

While my spell check wants me to change superbowl, to "superb owl"


----------



## Kaila

@Old Dummy
Just fyi, and for anyone else who wants to know and doesn't follow Dallas Cowboys,

we were bantering about their owner (JJ) , who makes all the football decisions (and hogs media interviews, etc)  while his Head coach, (Garret) has not seemed to be doing anything but standing there in costume, as he would not be permitted to overshadow the owner.
Now, after some years, owner has finally fired him and hired a new one.

Some of us are wondering how that will turn out.
He'd had several head coaches in the past 10 years, (prior to Garret) as far as I vaguely recall. 
Those stints didn't go well, despite talented players on roster.


----------



## Kaila

Kaila said:


> (Oops, sorry Bonnie.... they BOTH won?



I was amused when the refs were explaining the Overtime rules, for that game,
the ref said, the game cannot end in a tie.
 
He needed to tell the players that?  
IT WAS an _elimination playoff game!

I cant make this stuff up!_


----------



## Old Dummy

LOL, I don't really follow the gossip. I just watch the games (that I'm interested in) and maybe the commentary on the local TV news following a Bills game.

Sometimes I also listen to the local radio sports guy who is on at night while I'm cooking and doing dishes (only during the NFL season). But I don't even do that as much as I used to cuz at least half of every hour is ads and news -- and it wasn't like that a few years ago.

I was going to actually time the lack of content and then write a bitchy email to the radio station but I don't care that much. If they want to cut their own throats, have at it.

Call me old school, but I find it amazing that people can make a living talking about "sports." And what are "sports"? According to *The Old Dummy's Dictionary: *"Two groups of people doing things to various sized mostly roundish objects within a defined area for no apparent reason." This is what the Martians think when they zip down and look, or at least that's what they've told me so I'm going with it.

And these people get paid YUGE amounts of money. So then to pile on, innumerable OTHER people make pretty decent livings TALKING ABOUT what the ball-chasers are doing. These comments are mostly just tongue-in-cheek, and are maybe light-hearted pokes at how easy life in America actually is, but it comes from this: My long-gone parents were young adults during the Depression and had a tough time of it, so some of that rubbed off on me. So I maybe have a different view of what is actually important in life and what is fluff. Sports, and talking about sports, is fluff.

Back to comical sports critique: After any game, you can predict almost word-for-word what a head coach or QB is going to say -- depending on if they won or lost. It is such nonsense. They should just make two videos -- one for lost games and one for winners -- and just give the appropriate one to the media after a game. Nobody would know that they are repeats from the week before -- cuz the live ones are anyway and nobody seems to notice.

And the "picks" on the local radio shows are beyond silly: They spend a lot of time going back and forth about who will win and why, outright win, with points, yadda yadda yadda. Then the next week, after all the games are over, they NEVER EVEN TALK ABOUT THEIR PICKS and who was right and who wasn't. I honestly don't get this.

And if my sis wants to meet for supper this Saturday, it probably won't happen. I don't care TOO much about the early game, but I do like watching SF. So we'll see. But I *will* be watching the late game -- take it to the bank!

At any rate, that's my story AND IMMA STICKIN' TO IT!


----------



## jerry old

Okay, I'm going to become a talking head, posting silly, half-news, fake news and outright lies.
This is what the NFL deserves.

BB will be required to attend to  a remedial speech school and graduate before he is allowed to hold another press conference.

Jerry Jones will enter a monastery as soon as he deals with the required vow of silence, he's have some difficulty with that requirement.
However, he is a very bright individual, should be able to learn sign language in a few months so we can expect more foolishnessl

Cowboys new coach is their mascot-the silly guy dressed in outlandish rubberized  cowboy costume.  His name is Rowdy (I think).

All NFL officials will receive total eye implants and must  learn how to read rule book, a rule ignored to date.


Cowboys favored by 3 over Pats in Super Bowl

Touching or pushing a referee in NFL is grounds for ejection, there are no rules about shooting, hitting with clubs...
This was discussed in two hour meeting by Saints.


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> BB will be required to attend to a remedial speech school and graduate before he is allowed to hold another press conference.
> 
> Jerry Jones will enter a monastery as soon as he deals with the required vow of silence, he's have some difficulty with that requirement.





jerry r. garner said:


> Cowboys new coach is their mascot-the silly guy dressed in outlandish rubberized cowboy costume. His name is Rowdy (I think).
> 
> All NFL officials will receive total eye implants and must learn how to read rule book, a rule ignored to date.





jerry r. garner said:


> Cowboys favored by 3 over Pats in Super Bowl


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> They should just make two videos -- one for lost games and one for winners -- and just give the appropriate one to the media after a game.



Great suggestion!
But....don't they already do this?   



Old Dummy said:


> "Two groups of people doing things to various sized mostly roundish objects within a defined area for no apparent reason." This is what the Martians think when they zip down and look, or at least that's what they've told me so I'm going with it.



Yes, stick with your story on this.  It seems totally rational, to me.



Old Dummy said:


> And if my sis wants to meet for supper this Saturday, it probably won't happen.



That's the most important update on this topic,  I was looking for.  

Let us know.  
I thought she probably knows you as well as we do, and would not bother to invite you last week.
Keep us posted, on whether she thinks you are available now or not.


----------



## jerry old

OD
I kind'a like Collingsworth, he reminds me of Don Meredith on Monday Night Football, they both would not let the football game interfere
with their stories. 
Sometimes the stories were far  more interesting that the football game. (Remember Howard Cosell-mercy)

I've been thinking, You and Kaila might want to join up for 'The Real Football and Sports News<" program We Will soon  start, items like:


The Real Sporting News by correspondences, OD, Kaila, Lethe200, DaveA, Bonnie, 5656, who am I forgetting?

Two tigers escaped from Detroit Zoo , ate three members of  Detroit Lions Professional Football Team-Public opinion  is mixed:
'it's no great loss,,," says general manager of Detroit Lions.

SF Earthquake: occurred at 1:00 P.M.  epicenter occurred at forty-niners practice field-the 49's are no more, no other fatalities reported, a nation mourns.

Jerry Jones was surrounded by several members of media, remained silent for 15 seconds-Unbelievable says sporting news.

Ravens football Team attacked by hundreds of blackbirds, foul play suspected by other playoff teams, commissioner launches investigation


----------



## Old Dummy

I said: 





> They should just make two videos -- one for lost games and one for winners -- and just give the appropriate one to the media after a game.



Kaila said: 





> Great suggestion!
> But....don't they already do this?



Dang, you might be right. They've fooled me all these years. Oh well, at least I got my name right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Me: 





> [Sports is] "Two groups of people doing things to various sized mostly roundish objects within a defined area for no apparent reason." This is what the Martians think when they zip down and look, or at least that's what they've told me so I'm going with it.



K:





> Yes, stick with your story on this.  It seems totally rational, to me.



Well of course. Be sure to watch "60 Minutes" this Sunday -- they're interviewing me on this very subject. I have pix of the Martians that they are very interested in too.

Me: 





> And if my sis wants to meet for supper this Saturday, it probably won't happen.



K: 





> That's the most important update on this topic,  I was looking for.
> 
> Let us know.
> I thought she probably knows you as well as we do, and would not bother to invite you last week.
> Keep us posted, on whether she thinks you are available now or not.



Will do. Imma thinking I may go if she calls. We usually meet around 6 to 6:30, so I can watch a lot of the SF game at home before that, and still be home in time to watch the late game.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila: The TV weather-dude just predicted a possible ice storm here Saturday evening. If that happens I will NOT be going anywhere!

I will be "stuck" home, assembling dirty martinis, and watching two FB games!  But NOT on my front porch.


----------



## JustBonee

Beautiful picture  ... I wouldn't leave the porch either  @Old Dummy


----------



## Old Dummy

Bonnie said:


> Beautiful picture  ... I wouldn't leave the porch either  @Old Dummy



Thanks Bonnie, but just an FYI: That pik was taken in the summer; it is now +15° F. as I type. A martini would probably freeze faster than I could drink it out there now. Well, maybe not . . .


----------



## Old Dummy

STORM UPDATE: Now the weather-dude says that there probably WON'T be an ice storm Saturday. Still getting 1-2 inches of rain but it will be above freezing.

Darn. Now if my sis calls I'll have to meet them for supper.


----------



## Kaila

You could send her a photo of your place, taken in some long ago worst snow blizzard, and tell her that's your present weather, so you couldn't go....
even if she only lives down the street....then tell her the storm is very localized.


Or ask her if she does take-out.... 

No, forget those!
I was just trying to be super helpful. 

It could be a lot worse, of course, than having a sibling offer a cooked meal.

Worse would be....um.... that you DID get the snowstorm, and it knocked your power out, so you couldnt go AND you couldnt see the game either!


----------



## Kaila

The game i'd most prefer to watch, of the 4 NFL this weekend, is the Packers/Seattle match-up...
but that one is on the most difficult time slot for me....

why do they always plan them,that way, with my difficulties in mind?


----------



## Kaila

Oops, wrong again...confused again, am I.....

The Balt Ravens V.S. Tenn is in the _most difficult_ time slot for me, and that game I can forego.
It's likely to be a landslide, and we'll then get the opportunity (wanted or not) to watch Balt play again the next week.

So,  the one i'd prefer to watch, (Packers/Seattle) is in the *2nd worst*  time slot for me.
I wonder why they planned it _that_ way.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> You could send her a photo of your place, taken in some long ago worst snow blizzard, and tell her that's your present weather, so you couldn't go....
> even if she only lives down the street....then tell her the storm is very localized.
> 
> 
> Or ask her if she does take-out....
> 
> No, forget those!
> I was just trying to be super helpful.
> 
> It could be a lot worse, of course, than having a sibling offer a cooked meal.
> 
> Worse would be....um.... that you DID get the snowstorm, and it knocked your power out, so you couldnt go AND you couldnt see the game either!



Heh, no cooked meal either way.  We all meet at a bar/restaurant. 

Ice storm/lose power: I have a whole-house generator so I can't use that excuse for anything!


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Oops, wrong again...confused again, am I.....
> 
> The Balt Ravens V.S. Tenn is in the _most difficult_ time slot for me, and that game I can forego.
> It's likely to be a landslide, and we'll then get the opportunity (wanted or not) to watch Balt play again the next week.
> 
> So,  the one i'd prefer to watch, (Packers/Seattle) is in the *2nd worst*  time slot for me.
> I wonder why they planned it _that_ way.



Yes, I think the NFL should schedule the games when it's convenient for you, and also around my drinking/eating habits.

Here's to you, NFL:


----------



## Lethe200

*NFL Playoff Predictions: Our Picks for the Divisional Round*
Lamar Jackson is back, the 49ers are healthy, the Chiefs have built a surprising defense and the Packers are more than Aaron Rodgers.
NY Times by Benjamin Hoffman, Jan. 10, 2020

After an NFL wild-card round in which both No. 6 seeds advanced and three teams won on the road, the bar is set awfully high for this weekend’s action. Enter Baltimore, SF, KC and Green Bay, which just spent a bye week resting and plotting a course to the conference championship games.

*Saturday
No. 6 Minnesota Vikings at No. 1 SF 49ers, 4:35 p.m., NBC*
Pick: 49ers
Thanks to an all-around effort on both sides of the ball, the Vikings (10-6) pulled off the biggest upset of the wild-card round, eliminating the New Orleans Saints, thus establishing themselves as the feel-good team of the postseason. But the importance of the 49ers’ first-round bye cannot be overstated. Thanks to the week off, the 49ers (13-3) should have Dee Ford (hamstring) back at edge rusher, thus sorting out the rotation on their defensive line, and Jaquiski Tartt (rib) back at safety, fortifying their secondary.

Those reintroductions were expected, but in one that wasn’t, linebacker Kwon Alexander, who tore his pectoral muscle in Week 9, is potentially coming off the injured reserve list for the game. Alexander, like many of his teammates, tends to struggle with run defense, but his coverage skills at linebacker are among the best in the league. His presence alone could force Vikings RB Dalvin Cook into a more one-dimensional role than the one he inhabited last weekend, when he rushed for 94 yards and gained 36 through the air.

With those key defenders back, SF can do what it does best: Send some combination of Nick Bosa, DeForest Buckner, Arik Armstead and Ford at the QB on nearly every play, and let Richard Sherman lead a secondary more than capable of holding its coverage for an extended period. That Vikings WRs Adam Thielen (ankle) and Stefon Diggs (illness) will potentially play at less than 100 percent makes life even more difficult for QB Kirk Cousins.

Minnesota’s defense is hardly a group of pushovers, but SF’s run-heavy approach should be effective, and QB Jimmy Garoppolo has shown some creativity in getting the ball to his receivers and to his favorite weapon, tight end George Kittle. This game seems like an obvious win for SF. Of course, the same could have been said of New Orleans.

*No. 6 Tennessee Titans at No. 1 Baltimore Ravens, 8:15 p.m., CBS*
Pick: Ravens
The aesthetics are not similar, but the strategy for both the Titans (9-7) and the Ravens (14-2) has been well established: Run the ball, run the ball more, run the ball a few more times, then catch the defense sleeping with a big passing play. It may not be Sean McVay or Kliff Kingsbury’s idea of a modern and sophisticated approach to offense, but it is hard to argue with the results.

Tennessee has been a terrific story this season, and proved a lot of people wrong with a huge win over New England in last weekend’s wild-card round. The reason for the double-digit point spread in this game boils down to two teams having a similar approach, but Baltimore executing it far better.

Led by QB Lamar Jackson — who should set a reminder on his phone to pick up his Most Valuable Player Award on Feb. 1 — the Ravens were the No. 1 rushing team in the NFL But saying they were No. 1 almost sells them short. Baltimore’s 3,296 rushing yards were the most in NFL history, and 1,073 more than Tennessee managed despite the Titans finishing third in the league. Almost as a side note, Jackson, who set a single-season record for rushing yards by a QB, also led the NFL in passing TDs with 36.

Tennessee will do its best to counter the Ravens with a power running game led by Derrick Henry and a vertical passing attack led by Ryan Tannehill. Based on how things typically played out for the Titans this season, the expectation should be for Baltimore to build up an early lead and for Tennessee to claw its way back to respectability. The prospect of an upset is remote, and Tennessee’s season will almost assuredly end, but it is hard to believe that Titans Coach Mike Vrabel will allow his team to go out quietly in a blowout.

*Sunday
No. 4 Houston Texans at No. 2 KC Chiefs, 3:05 p.m., CBS*
Pick: Chiefs
KC had an enormous imbalance between its offense and its defense in 2018, and it appeared that gap would grow in 2019 when the Chiefs (12-4) lost Dee Ford, Justin Houston, Eric Berry, Allen Bailey, Ron Parker and Steven Nelson through trades and free agency. That group accounted for 29 sacks, 14 forced fumbles and four interceptions in 2018 and had combined for 10 career Pro Bowl appearances.

Instead, a reworked defense led by the veteran Tyrann Mathieu, whose off-season signing solidified the team at safety, and Chris Jones, a terrific defensive tackle, improved the Chiefs from 24th in points allowed last season to seventh in points allowed this season, while also dragging KC from 31st in yards allowed per game to 17th.

In Week 6, however, things did not look so good for the team. They were beaten at home by the Texans (10-6), with QB Deshaun Watson outplaying Patrick Mahomes. It was KC’s second consecutive loss at Arrowhead Stadium, and came ahead of a stretch in which the Chiefs played two games without Mahomes thanks to a knee injury, during which they split the results.

Since getting Mahomes back and in rhythm, KC has found its groove on both sides of the ball, while Houston underperformed relative to its talent. The Texans very nearly lost an A.F.C. South division title that had seemed like a foregone conclusion over the season’s first nine weeks.

Watson is terrific, but it required an outrageous comeback, and a play for the ages, for him to get his team past Buffalo in overtime last weekend. That is not a likely scenario against the Chiefs. The Texans are a reasonable bet to cover the spread, but the chances of them winning are remote.

*No. 5 Seattle Seahawks at No. 2 Green Bay Packers, 6:40 p.m., Fox*
Pick: Packers
The National Weather Service is predicting heavy snow in Green Bay on Saturday night, but on Sunday things should be clear, if a bit chilly, with a high for the day of 25 degrees. That is nothing new for Aaron Rodgers and the Packers (13-3), who seem to run and throw with ease regardless of conditions, but it could present an issue for the Seahawks (11-5), who did not play a game this season with a kickoff temperature below 40 degrees.

Coach Pete Carroll said on Monday that RB Marshawn Lynch would play a larger role in the offense this weekend — specifically mentioning the weather as a key factor — and that makes a great deal of sense given how effective Lynch has looked in limited action over the last two weeks, especially around the goal line.

Trying to contain Lynch will be a Green Bay defense that did not deliver on its early-season promise, finishing in the middle of the pack in most advanced defensive statistical categories. That may give the man they call Beast Mode some room to run. But should the conditions limit QB Russell Wilson, that would give Rodgers and Packers RB Aaron Jones all the advantage they would need to take care of business at home.


----------



## jerry old

Who can argue with Leth2oo's reasoning. 

I suppose I have a soft spot for JJ, would like to see  this monster man win.  He singlehanded has done so much for his  team.  However,
that can be said of many other players.  It is hard to go against Mahomes.

KC and Saints were by picks to be in Super Bowl.

Vikes can't do it two games in a row; plus they beat my super bowl pick.           

Titians are in big trouble unless Ravens have a complete breakdown.

Now, what should be the game of the weekend: Seahawks and Aaron Rodgers.
If the game was not In Green Bay, I could lean towards Russell.
Lethe 200 points out Seahawks running game is potent, if they can keep the ball away from Rogers by eating up the clock they can win.

I've been reading about Rodgers, he is portrayed as something akin to an evil man.  I know he has always been evil to the Cowboys, but apparently he speaks ill of several other teams and players-- a  potty mouth: of course this  is news from the internet.
He was instrumental in assisting MaCarty being fired.  I don't like him as he has beat Cowboys 6 out of 8 times.    
Don't know what the weather will be in Green Bay, it could be a big factor.

I will root for 49's and I suppose Seahawks, rooting for Seahawks will be a strange experience.
I wish Seahawks and Packers would both lose.


----------



## Kaila

Great analysis, there, with the personal perspectives, too, Jerry! 
Your wordings are funny,
but I've agreement with many of your ideas there....

I'm leaning to thinking Seattle will win, even with the game at Packers.
  But should be close, whichever way it goes.

It would definitely be a surprise ifMinn Vikings could do it 2 weeks in a row, as you said.


----------



## Old Dummy

Got the pre-game show on, it's 60°+ outside, coal fire still going but turned down as low as possible -- so it's 88° inside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Life is good! Martini time when the game starts, c'mon over!


----------



## Kaila

Would I be welcome, even if I rooted for the Vikings? 

I am not having any very good reason, just seeming to feel myself leaning...toward those nice purple color uniforms? 
Or perhaps I feel sorry for QB Cousins, once so touted and promising, but too inconsistent, and on mediocre teams, so doesn't win big games?
The ongoing, persistent, but mostly rather hopeless tendancy, we have to root for Underdogs, maybe?


Maybe because QB of 49ers, Garoppolo is so young and new, he can wait longer than COusins, and will be loved even if he fails, unlike Cousins?

Like I said, I have no good reason 
but need to know if i would still be welcome. 

I promise I would not be so into this game, to throw anything at the TV, or any of you.


----------



## jerry old

When the folks *posted all those spreads on Thanksgiving and Christmas, they spoiled me.  I want food, lots of good food.*

Drinking beer when game starts, within moderation- at times the beer has made me not care who wins.  "Us go drinking."

I don't know what it is among young people ( I was one once) alcohol demands, 'get in car go get more beer, booze... and* dui, run over kids...
We (I) were stupid. 

OD:  *At 88 degrees, you gott'a keep that liquid refreshment coming,  after 5 or so drinks you can imagine your watching Cowboys and Pats.

*Kaila:*
I fear the Vikes just don't have the horses.
Vikes and Buffalo have each lost four Super Bowls, that's something.  There are many teams that have yet to make it to the Super Bowl.
I think we see better football in the divisional playoffs.

I have a history of Cleveland Browns in  50's which is interesting, will post separately


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Would I be welcome, even if I rooted for the Vikings?
> 
> I am not having any very good reason, just seeming to feel myself leaning...toward those nice purple color uniforms?
> Or perhaps I feel sorry for QB Cousins, once so touted and promising, but too inconsistent, and on mediocre teams, so doesn't win big games?
> The ongoing, persistent, but mostly rather hopeless tendancy, we have to root for Underdogs, maybe?
> 
> 
> Maybe because QB of 49ers, Garoppolo is so young and new, he can wait longer than COusins, and will be loved even if he fails, unlike Cousins?
> 
> Like I said, I have no good reason
> but need to know if i would still be welcome.
> 
> I promise I would not be so into this game, to throw anything at the TV, or any of you.



Of course you can come over Kaila, and I don't give two hoots who you root for! (Did you learn how to "root" yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

From here on out, I have no dog in any of the hunts. We're getting down to the best of the best, and the games should be fun to watch!

No text from sis yet, so I'm off that hook -- and no games next Saturday so I'll be in her good graces if they want to meet for supper.


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> When the folks *posted all those spreads on Thanksgiving and Christmas, they spoiled me.  I want food, lots of good food.*
> 
> Drinking beer when game starts, within moderation- at times the beer has made me not care who wins.  "Us go drinking."
> 
> I don't know what it is among young people ( I was one once) alcohol demands, 'get in car go get more beer, booze... and* dui, run over kids...
> We (I) were stupid.
> 
> OD:  *At 88 degrees, you gott'a keep that liquid refreshment coming,  after 5 or so drinks you can imagine your watching Cowboys and Pats.
> 
> *Kaila:*
> I fear the Vikes just don't have the horses.
> Vikes and Buffalo have each lost four Super Bowls, that's something.  There are many teams that have yet to make it to the Super Bowl.
> I think we see better football in the divisional playoffs.
> 
> I have a history of Cleveland Browns in  50's which is interesting, will post separately








 Whew, even thought the outside temp is down to the 50s, it's still 88 in here. 

I gotta open the door. Either that or start drinking a lot of champagne. Maybe both.


----------



## jerry old

As OD say, 'don't have a dog in this hunt."
It is good to watch a game where your not emotionally involved.

Wish Lethe 200 would post who will win...200 seems to be on the money.


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> As OD say, 'don't have a dog in this hunt."
> It is good to watch a game where your not emotionally involved.
> 
> Wish Lethe 200 would post who will win...200 seems to be on the money.



Two years ago I bet my neighbor $20 on the Superbowl -- I lost. No big deal.

It was the first time I ever bet on a game and it will be the last.

It distorted everything I saw about the game, I hated it. It took away the idea that it is, indeed, just "a game" -- and just enjoy watching it and may the best team win.

Ok, kickoff!

Later peeps!


----------



## jerry old

The cowboys were the ugly duckling of the NFL from 1960-65 or 66: they played the Packers for the in to determine the winner of the NFL
crown or  two years in a row.

I lived in Detroit, was single, had money in my pocket...bet a bundle two years straight-lost, lost, lost...
However, I continued to believe in the 'boys. 

I finally quit betting on those rascals; all they do is make you cry.

I've bet Kaila a couple of empty Dr Pepper cans,, can't remember which teams, or the results.
If pushed, I'll vote a quarter, or a dime, no more.
Damn Packers................Damn Cowboys


----------



## Old Dummy

Jerry: I bet my male cat a headless mouse that SF would win. 

I've decided to root for the Vikes.


----------



## jerry old

Hold on, I'm out of Diet Dr Pepper Cans, will have to go to store.
Have you switched to Vikes, then I'll take SF
If you give me SF and they win, I'll mail you by female cat with a broken back.

  She had a broken back when she wandered up here
3-4 years ago.  So, there are two gimps where I live, me and the cat

If Kc vs Ravens next week will bet you the farm Kc wins 
(Self-talk, that ain't a good bet boy, ah hell with that, I don't have a farm.)


----------



## Old Dummy

I only switched to the Vikes cuz then I'll lose and I won't get a headless mouse.


----------



## jerry old

*Dumb, dumb, dumb,* I thought today was Friday, turned on TV, missed entire game of SF vs Vikes. darn, darn, darn!

Thought the vikes may make a game of it.

Now, the Ravens will destroy Titians, I will pc, read and watch the game.  
I guess you could say, I'm taking  Ravens for granted-come on Titans shock me!


----------



## Kaila

I'd wanted an invite to this football party, where none of us care who wins?

And to a watch-party, when we don't reliably tune in on time?

No wonder, it seems to have gone a bit off the rails.


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> *Dumb, dumb, dumb,* I thought today was Friday, turned on TV, missed entire game of SF vs Vikes. darn, darn, darn!
> 
> Thought the vikes may make a game of it.
> 
> Now, the Ravens will destroy Titians, I will pc, read and watch the game.
> I guess you could say, I'm taking  Ravens for granted-come on Titans shock me!



Yes, should be a cakewalk for the Birds.

Where is Kaila on this one?


----------



## Old Dummy

Wow. 14-0, Titans.


----------



## jerry old

I a diabetic, I have periods of extreme weakness, can't keep my eyes open.
Was watching Ravens, score was 14 to 3, had to go to bed.

Got up around 1A.M., surprise-Ravens lost.
I've thought someone would figure out a way to stop Ravens.  One way is to keep ball away from Ravens.
Did the Titans grind it out, having eight minute drives?

I had not figured Titans for a rock-um-sock um team like the Steelers.

Watching NFL Channel Running back for Titians got 195 yards rushing!!!!
Jackson (Ravens qb) got 135 rushing yards?

Is's 22 degrees in Green Bay, not cold enough to effect Seahawks-you  think?
KC Stadium looks cold, didn't get temp.  

As K and OD said, it is good to watch a game where you don't have an emotional involvement.
I would like to see JJ Watts introduce himself to Mahomes with a body shaking tackle.

I kind'a want to root for Texans, but vague on that, KC is the better team.


----------



## Old Dummy

Jerry: It was a surprising game. Ravens never really caught their stride, missed a lot of passes, etc. By the mid- late-third quarter it didn't look winnable. Titans defense kept them rattled. And the Ravens couldn't stop Titans Derrick Henry.

Haha, one of the talking heads said, before the game started, that the Ravens were the best team in the NFL. Not any more!

Today: Imma root for Mahomes only because I like watching him. He's young and makes it look so easy. 

Plus the Texans beat my Bills, so I wanna see them go down in flames! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Late game -- I have no favorite. Are they predicting any snow?


----------



## jerry old

I would have liked to see Super Bowl with Bills and 49's and have Buffalo wins game. 
Remember Bills made Super Bowl four times, that's four consecutive years; we'll not see that gain. 
Yea, they lost all four games, but 4 SB's in a row was an accomplishment.

I picked KC and Saint's for Super Bowl, maybe Mahomes  will make me 50% correct.
See post 663, 22 degrees, 
It is hard to beat Green Bay at their stadium in important games.
Home field advantage is usually 3 points, per the pundits; I would say it is more in Green Bay.

Do not like Aaron Rodgers, do not like Pete Carroll-Russell is best field general in NFL, but playing in Green Bay it's
difficult to beat Green Bay at home.

Where's K, Bonnie, Lethe?


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> I would have liked to see Super Bowl with Bills and 49's and have Buffalo wins game.
> Remember Bills made Super Bowl four times, that's four consecutive years; we'll not see that gain.
> Yea, they lost all four games, but 4 SB's in a row was an accomplishment.



The Bills aren't really good enough at this point to be in the SB.



> I picked KC and Saint's for Super Bowl, maybe Mahomes  will make me 50% correct.
> See post 663, 22 degrees,



I saw your note about the temp, but I was wondering about snow.

Yes, where is K?


----------



## Kaila

Thanks for asking about me, you two.
I too have health problems, that interfered last night... and this morning, too,  but I am alright.

I had watched parts of the Balt/Tenn game... which was surprising to me, too...I expected Balt to win by landslide....

Amazing in the parts I did see,
how well the Tenn defense did, at consistently keeping Balt QB, who is usually very mobile,
Inside an odd-shaped pocket, with sides on it, so he could make fewer runs, and couldn't have his footwork, for going to either side or forward, or for setting his feet for throws or making his decisions, therefore.

Tenn definitely game-planned specifically, to beat Pats last week, and then again, to specifically beat Balt, this one.  Good planning on their part, and execution by their players.

Balt usually leans (too) heavily on their QB,  and he tried nearly 60 throws, I read today, with his OC giving up on the run plays in 2nd half.  Bad decision, IMO.
NOT the way the Ravens played all season, and not successful for them.  That's too many QB throws for most any team to be successful.

Meanwhile, that Tenn RB Henry....wow..... which sets up the passes for the not-great QB for Tenn. that they do NOT need to lean on.  It was a success for them!

I had to go to bed, also, but still expected Balt would make a comeback win , but no, they didn't.
OK.

So, there are lots of upset wins last weekend and this one.
Doubt that KC will fall, today, or next week, but who knows.
I too, have a soft spot for JJ Watt.... but he cant play for his entire team.  Though he gets close to doing that, and did, last week.

I too thought Saints would/should go to Superbowl, last year,  and this one, but no.

I think Seattle could beat Packers, today, even AT Packers.
  Weather variations doesn't bother either of those teams, is my view.... and Seattle doesn't care if they are home games or not.  They beat Brees and Saints at their place, and other away games, too.

Though, both Packers and Seattle have been inconsistent, so the win might go to either, and wouldn't surprise me today.

Those are just my views...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Old Dummy said:


> Late game -- I have no favorite. Are they predicting any snow?



350 needed to clean the stadium...


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila, thanks for the update, and hoping you're okay.


----------



## Old Dummy

Unbelievable. Texans up 21-0.


----------



## jerry old

jjust turned it on , can't be true, fake news,?????
Now I'm going to have to watch the whole game, see if KC can come back.


----------



## Old Dummy

Haha, 24-21!


----------



## jerry old

You believe that?
I don't believe KC took lead has to be fake news.
The call on the line of scrimmage pass  was doubtful

Texas in bad need of halftime.


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> You believe that?
> I don't believe KC took lead has to be fake news.
> The call on the line of scrimmage pass  was doubtful
> 
> Texas in bad need of halftime.



GO MAHOMES!! Chiefs ^ 41-31 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










K: You okay?


----------



## Kaila

Thanks, OldD.
Yes, I have had a rough day, had to retreat again....
but am alright.


----------



## jerry old

nap time for me and Texans

8:30 P.M. got out of bed, arch cowboy foe Aaron Rodgers up to his dirty tricks,
come on seahawks (never thought I'd say that

8:49 P.M. CST The bad one and his outlaw crew won; I hope SF beats the britches off of them, and KC beats the NFC winner really bad.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Great games....

Also
.


----------



## Don M.

Yesterday's Chiefs/Oilers game was one of the best I've seen in years.  The first quarter was a total disaster for the Chiefs, then they got their act together and put together one of the longest streaks of touchdowns in NFL history....and wound up totally dominating Houston.  I hope they can continue this play against Tenn. Sunday and make it to the Super Bowl, for the first time in 50 years.   Mahomes and Kelce should both be strong candidates for NFL player of the year.


----------



## JustBonee

Well,  here we are today ... Titans - Chiefs  and  49er's - Packers   

I want to say Chiefs and 49er's  to the end, but don't know if I feel that confident in it anymore.    
Great games this weekend.


----------



## JustBonee

Ken N Tx said:


> Great games....
> 
> Also
> .



Bill Cowher got in also  .. they did it while he was on the air.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Bonnie said:


> Bill Cowher got in also  .. they did it while he was on the air.


Yes, I did not see it...I heard the entire class will be announced Wednesday..


----------



## Old Dummy

Bonnie said:


> Well,  here we are today ... Titans - Chiefs  and  49er's - Packers
> 
> I want to say Chiefs and 49er's  to the end, but don't know if I feel that confident in it anymore.
> Great games this weekend.



Agree: I'm thinking it will be the Chiefs vs. Niners at the SB but I have no clue who will win.

KAILA: You okay?


----------



## Kaila

Yes, thanks.... Not feeling sharp, but I'm alright.


----------



## JustBonee

FYI ... BIG  College Game tonight  --  LSU and Clemson ... National Championship


----------



## jerry old

BONNIE, YOUR A LSU FAN-RIGHT?
Where the college football fans?

*Different topic:  Baseball*
Stealing signs: (The catcher flashes the picture on what kind of a pitch he wants, a simple high school method is the catcher puts down one finger for a fastball, two for a curve, three for a changeup.)

Stealing signs has been a part of baseball since it's inception and has always been considered a part of the game.  If you know a curve ball is coming, you don't have to prepare yourself for a fastball, it makes it a lot easier to hit.

The Houston Astros were stealing sign by putting a telescopic TV camera in center field, which would transport the catcher's signs to the Astro's dugout.
Yes, it is far more high tech that craning your neck, hoping to see how many fingers the catcher puts down. 

Organized baseball is more sophisticated, mixing the signs, flashing multiple signs and other tactics to confuse any potential sign stealer
( their supposed to be on guard as ballplayers are urged to steal singns whenever possible, beginning in their early teens)

So, the Astros got caught, fined 5 million by commissioner and banned manager and general manager for one year.  Now the owner has fired both me).
I suppose using a TV Camera is illegal, but stealing signs is a part of the game.  Those sinned against raise cane, pretending they do not
do the same things,

Yea, were going to punish these guys that are stealing the catchers signs...-*horsefeathers*!
It has been, will remain part of the game.


----------



## Lethe200

Note: I need to split this into two posts; it’s kinda long. Sorry!

*Next Week’s Games (EST):*
Sunday, No. 6 Tennessee Titans at No. 2 KC Chiefs, 3:05 p.m. CBS
pick: Chiefs

Sunday, No. 2 GB Packers at No. 1 SF 49ers, 6:40 p.m. Fox
pick: 49ers
+++++

*What We Learned in the NFL’s Divisional Round*
NY Times by Benjamin Hoffman Jan. 13, 2020 (_annotations by Lethe in italics)_
*Here’s what we learned:

A little rest goes a long way. *Getting that weekend off appears to have set SF up for an extended run in the playoffs. The 49ers had three key D starters return from injuries on defense, resulting in an easy 27-10 win over Minnesota. One concern: QB Jimmy Garoppolo appeared to turn his ankle during the game, and then didn’t have to do much in the second half as the 49ers ran the ball on nearly every play. Could those two things be related? One bonus of the scheduling is that the 49ers, who played the early game on Saturday, will have the longest rest of any of the teams playing next week.

*A lot of Patrick Mahomes goes a really long way.* The Chiefs were down by 24-0 to the Texans early in Q2. But everything changed when Mahomes found Damien Williams for a 17-yds TD pass. The stadium came alive, Mahomes was invigorated and KC reeled off a playoff-record seven consecutive drives that ended in a TD. A FG was added for good measure in a 51-31 romp. Mahomes ended with 53 rushing yds to go with 321 passing yds and five TDs.

*Derrick Henry is built for the playoffs.* Henry, Tennessee’s unstoppable RB, had a terrific regular season that was just the appetizer for a postseason in which he has already rushed for 377 yds. Over the course of two games, Henry has helped eliminate the NFL’s defending champions Patriots and the team with the best record in the regular season, the Ravens.

On a terrible, no good, very bad day for the Ravens, they were run over by Derrick Henry, who then showed them up by throwing a TD pass for fun. Tennessee is not taking any chances, letting its workhorse run the ball a combined 64 times.

*Beware of Mr. & Mr. Smith.* You know what you get with the Packers. Aaron Rodgers will knock your socks off with a few deep passes, mostly to Davante Adams. In an added wrinkle this year, Aaron Jones will celebrate a TD on an inordinate number of plays: he did it 19 times during the regular season, and two more times on Sunday. But now Za’Darius and Preston Smith (no relation) have changed what you can expect from GB’s defense. The two had 25.5 sacks during the regular season, and each added two more on Sunday. Preston’s second sack crushed Seattle’s Russell Wilson late in the game, ending a drive that could have resulted in Seattle taking the lead. The huge stop allowed GB to preserve its 28-23 victory.

*Absolutely nothing about Lamar Jackson’s record-breaking season changes.* Jackson set an NFL record for a QB with 1,206 rushing yds, led the league with 36 TD passes and guided Baltimore to a 13-2 record in his 15 starts. Lamar Jackson’s season ended on Saturday, but not before he passed for 365 yds and ran for 143. A few key mistakes, combined with some brilliant offensive play by Tennessee, should not alter anyone’s view of the QB’s season. Jackson came back stronger from last season’s defeat, and after he picks up his Most Valuable Player Award on Feb. 1, he can set about coming back even stronger in the 2020 season.

_Most of the Ravens team are age 25 or younger; expect them to be a top team for a good while.

(part 2 in separate post)_


----------



## Lethe200

_Part 2 from NYTimes, annotated by lethe200 in italics_

*The Weekend’s Top Performers

Top Passer: Patrick Mahomes*
Passing was cool again this week. While the four wild-card games produced a total of six passing TDs, this weekend’s action had 16 in the same number of games, with Mahomes contributing five. His statistics were eye-popping, but the fact that he did not give up when his team was down by 24-0 was even more impressive.

_Despite the justified hoopla on Lamar Jackson (yes, I loved watching him too), I expected Mahomes to be even better this year than his MVP season. He was indeed terrific, and once the KC D developed into a decent D the Chiefs improved their 2019 season. Travis Kelce is one of the two best TEs in the NFL and one of the most exciting players to watch on the field. Mahomes threw for over 900 yds more than Jackson, despite missing 2 games in 2019. 

Most notably, Jackson’s performance in the Titans game showed where Mahomes is superior. Jackson’s good at throwing off-balance – but Mahomes is better than any QB I’ve ever seen at throwing from any angle or position. His reaction time and field of vision is unreal. I’ve seen him make completions that no other QB could, and that’s after 55 yrs of watching the NFL. And he’s only 24 yrs old!_

*Top Runner: Derrick Henry*
Tennessee passed the ball far more than people realize during the regular season, but for the playoffs, they trust in Henry. His 195 rushing yds was the ninth-highest total in a playoff game since at least 1950, and resulted in his breaking the Titans-Oilers franchise playoff record for a second consecutive week. He also threw his first career TD pass.

*Top Receiver: Davante Adams*
Choosing between Adams and KC’s Travis Kelce is nearly impossible, as both had huge days, but Adams gets the nod because of how vital he was to GB’s victory. He accounted for 66 percent of Aaron Rodgers’s passing yds, caught both of the team’s TD passes and had a crucial 32-yds catch late in the fourth quarter to help ice the win. Kelce was as productive, but he had far more help.

_One* Sentence About the Divisional Games (*Except when it takes more)_
*49ers 27, Vikings 10* SF’s commitment to the hot hand at RB is extreme: Tevin Coleman led the 49ers with 102 rushing yds and two TDs on Saturday after not having had more than 40 yds in any game since Week 8, when he had 105 rushing yds and four total TDs. Will Coleman get the ball again next week? Will Raheem Mostert? Is it Matt Breida’s turn? Not even they know.

_Aaron Rodgers will be burning to make amends for the thrashing the Niners gave the Pack in Week 10. Plus his friends and family will be there again – he’s a “local boy” and desperately wanted to be drafted by the Niners, who took Alex Smith instead (and yes, all Niners fans cheered when the owners finally dumped that set of front office idiots). 

Jimmy G. didn’t show well in the game but his most obvious error, the interception by the Vikes’ Kendrick, was called a “miscommunication” by the HC. Although JG shouldered the error, I really wondered about that. The throw was supposed to go to #19, Deebo Samuels, a talented but rookie WR who has made some noticeable errors this year in Shanahan’s VERY complex offense (it’s commonly said it takes 3 yrs to learn this offense). The Niners are in Year 2 of Shanahan’s playbook, which is why everyone expected 2020 to be the Niners’ playoff year, not the 2019 season. 

Shanahan – like most good offensive coaches – runs a variant of Bill Walsh’s original West Coast offense. For passing plays it is based on the number of steps the QB takes, then throws – NOT to a receiver, but to a specific spot on the field. _

*But*_ if you look at some of the video, Samuels has indeed turned around to look for the ball – but he’s 10 yds further down the field. I’m suspecting JG took the blame for the mistake so the media wouldn’t jump all over Samuels, especially after he later lost the ball on a fumble. I think Samuels wasn’t in the place he was supposed to be. If you want to call that a miscommunication, you could. But I’m not so sure it was JG’s fault. _

*Titans 28, Ravens 12* Ryan Tannehill threw for fewer than 100 yds for a second consecutive week, but it would be inaccurate to say that Tennessee’s second win of the playoffs was all Derrick Henry’s doing. Tannehill, playing in his second career playoff game, contributed two passing TDs — one of which went for 45 yds — and also ran for a score.

_It's now a debate on the boards whether Harbaugh was right to rest his starters in the season’s last game. You want your players healthy and keep the risk low of getting hurt – but the Ravens looked rusty and uncoordinated from the very start. 

OC Greg Roman did well most of the year, but flopped in this game. We’re familiar with him from SF and frankly, we don’t miss him. He’s a buddy of the Harbaughs and has followed them around the league. He has some good ideas, but then he clings to them too long and doesn’t adjust – a one-trick pony who just keeps changing from one trick to the next.

Jackson was undermined by his receivers dropping passes (6 total) plus Jackson’s first interception was a deflection off the hands of his TE Andrews. WR Seth Roberts had two drops: one a surefire first down, and the other a potential TD. He had the dropsies in Oakland, too; he just doesn't seem to be able to get over them despite 5 yrs in the league.

I’m not a fan of either Harbaugh as HCs. They are like Method actors; they only see one way to solve a problem. If it doesn’t work they just try it again later. RB Mark Ingram being injured meant the Titans D could concentrate on Jackson, flooding the edges so he couldn’t pick up run yds. Even the bland TV announcers didn’t understand Harbaugh’s terrible play calling with the QB sneak on the two 4-and-1 downs. The Titans D were teeing off on Jackson all day. WTH made Harbaugh think Jackson would succeed even once – but TWICE? Dumb is the only word to describe it. _

*Packers 28, Seahawks 23* Seattle saw its season end, but not before the 33-year-old Marshawn Lynch, who unretired, contributed three rushing TDs in the playoffs, and one in the regular-season finale. He still has what it takes to be a goal-pick back if he wants to play another season.

_All of us in Oakland CA love Lynch and are only sorry he still feels allegiance to the Seahawks, LOL. Despite his dour, “boyz in the hood” persona, Lynch is one of the shrewder and thoughtful athletes around. Unlike many NFL’ers he is conservative with his earnings. He’s generous to charitable causes, especially local ones. RBs have short careers because they get the most worn-down by football’s physicality. His year off (he also keeps in excellent condition, unlike many) means if he wants to play one more year, there is probably a team who needs him. 

This may be Rodgers’ last chance for a second SB ring. GB has less $$$ to spend than the other 31 teams on FA, so attrition keeps whittling down the talent pool. Can they beat the Niners? If the Niners Front Four on D are healthy, probably not. He got sacked 6x in the Week 12 loss. 

And Niner DC Robert Saleh will have a point to prove after being passed over for the Browns HC job. Yes, all of us Niner fans are relieved, but nobody seems to understand what the Browns are thinking to hire what's-his-name. No wonder all that player talent goes to waste, LOL._

*Chiefs 51, Texans 31* Houston tied for its second-most points in a game this season and still lost by 20, which says a lot about how incredible the Chiefs’ Patrick Mahomes’s offense is when everything is clicking.

_In less than two quarters KC scored six consecutive TDs to reel off 41 straight points, making the score 41-24. The Chiefs scored so many times in such a short period they ran out of fireworks, which the team deploys after every TD. Mahomes finished with 321 yds on 23 of 35 passing and five TDs.

The normally reliable (and fast) Tyreek Hill and the KC receiving corps looked rusty after a bye week. They’ll need to ramp up against one of the best defenses next week. KC took advantage of Houston getting rattled. The Titans won’t make it so easy – but it’s a good bet the Chiefs will be looking for revenge for that 35-32 loss Week 10 in Tennessee. KC’s record in 2019 was 5 wins, 3 losses at home, so the odds favor them. _


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> BONNIE, YOUR A LSU FAN-RIGHT?



Yes,  Jerry,   that is me.   Love that team!


----------



## JustBonee

Lethe200 said:


> _Part 2 from NYTimes, annotated by lethe200 in italics_
> 
> 
> *Chiefs 51, Texans 31* Houston tied for its second-most points in a game this season and still lost by 20, which says a lot about how incredible the Chiefs’ Patrick Mahomes’s offense is when everything is clicking.
> 
> _In less than two quarters KC scored six consecutive TDs to reel off 41 straight points, making the score 41-24. The Chiefs scored so many times in such a short period they ran out of fireworks, which the team deploys after every TD. Mahomes finished with 321 yds on 23 of 35 passing and five TDs._



The calls for firing Bill O'Brien (coach)   in Houston are getting very loud.  ...although that is nothing new around here.


----------



## jerry old

Yes, KC is the pick.  I never saw the Titians coming, still shake my head

Yes, 49's should win, but their is still a young squad and they are playing Fu Mancho and his minions, 'who knows what evil lurks in the mind of
a fellow like Aaron Rodgers  'The Shadow' has taught him how to cloud men's minds.
Would like to see Kc 48, Green Bay 3

Your 2nd post giving details on Rogers is all too true.  He will be rocket-hot when they take the field.  
I rather all Packer's go to bad place, but I do admire a man that don't quit.  He will be cussing, kicking his offense to go, go...

Boy, Lethe 200 will put that football knowledge on you-Huh? You break everything down


----------



## Lethe200

This was one of the best memes that showed up regarding the Browns picking their new HC (who was the Vikings OC, vs the Niners DC Saleh):


----------



## jerry old

Lsu vs Cle   Really wanted to see this game.   Yes, it as on a channel called ESPNU

Trying to see the players who are one inch high, with 6 commenters on 1/3 of the screen only makes one frustrated-what a disappointment.
You cannot get the ebb and flow of a game where you cannot see the players.

Now after the game has been played, their going to rerun it using a full screen-No thank you, ESPNU you are a disgrace.


----------



## AnnieA

jerry r. garner said:


> Lsu vs Cle   Really wanted to see this game.   Yes, it as on a channel called ESPNU
> 
> Trying to see the players who are one inch high, with 6 commenters on 1/3 of the screen only makes one frustrated-what a disappointment.
> You cannot get the ebb and flow of a game where you cannot see the players.
> 
> Now after the game has been played, their going to rerun it using a full screen-No thank you, ESPNU you are a disgrace.



The split screens were gawdawful.  But thankfully figured out early on that the regular view was on another ESPN channel realtime.  I'm sorry I didn't see your post til now ...would've directed you there.


----------



## JustBonee

So .... where is Burrow going to be drafted?


----------



## Kaila

Good question, Bonnie.

I think he's pick number 1.

But.... you never know what some NFL Exec will think or do...
If Burrow isn't number 1, then who do people here, think would be?


----------



## jerry old

KAILA, YOUR SUPPOSED  to be in bed, eating chicken soup, vicks salve and other...

Bengals have first pick
then Redskins
then lions and giants

John Elway was the only player I know who announced he who refused to play for the team with the #1 draft pick, (I think there was another one
but do not recall his name.)
Hot shot QB did not want to go to crummy teams, as they are louse all over, offensive line, defensive line...
The qb is dependent on offensive line to protect him  from being maimed.  Multi-million qb beat all to hell are not valuable.

All types of conversations will take place, 'I'd really like to play for a team that has a good offensive line."
'Sign here son, we'll get you the best offensive line possible."
'When?
'We'll trade, draft...
'So I get massacared by defensive line and linebackers for three, four years?'


Worst teams in protecting qb were Dolphins and giants
Beagles ranked #7, but still awful leaky


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> KAILA, YOUR SUPPOSED  to be in bed, eating chicken soup, vicks salve and other...
> 
> Bengals have first pick
> then Redskins
> then lions and giants
> 
> John Elway was the only player I know who announced he who refused to play for the team with the #1 draft pick, (I think there was another one
> but do not recall his name.)
> Hot shot QB did not want to go to crummy teams, as they are louse all over, offensive line, defensive line...
> The qb is dependent on offensive line to protect him  from being maimed.  Multi-million qb beat all to hell are not valuable.
> 
> All types of conversations will take place, 'I'd really like to play for a team that has a good offensive line."
> 'Sign here son, we'll get you the best offensive line possible."
> 'When?
> 'We'll trade, draft...
> 'So I get massacared by defensive line and linebackers for three, four years?'
> 
> 
> Worst teams in protecting qb were Dolphins and giants
> Beagles ranked #7, but still awful leaky



But all that maneuvering helps to keep things on a more level playing field   ...  _ supposedly.  _


----------



## Kaila

I understand the goal of the level playing field, yet it still seems a bit of an oddity to me, and I think  must be a bit strange for the players,

that while it is truly a great honor and accomplishment,
 to be chosen as the #1 draft pick, (and more money too, I think?)
however;
then you land on one of those very desperate teams, that need far more than you , in order to succeed.

And whether or not the "parity" goal is arrived at, seems to depend on whether or not, _many_ other changes are made, as well.

***
Thanks, Jerry. I am in bed often, and can sip my broth, from any location. 

I am always glad when i am able to pop in around here.


----------



## Old Dummy

Ah well, only three more NFL games for this season. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But, by SB day (Feb 2) we will have one more hour of daylight since December 21 -- and that always helps my post-NFL depression!

How is Kaila doing tonight?


----------



## Kaila

Hanging in here, OldD… thanks for the reminder that daylight will be increasing...I could use some of that, too!!!!!
It's good to see that you and your computer are not snowed in completely there, either. 
❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄
I  can just barely see over the snowbanks, to your post, here.  

I don't feel enthused for watching any of the Sunday games, but I will try, and hope they seem to be of some interest, at the time when they are on.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Hanging in here, OldD… thanks for the reminder that daylight will be increasing...I could use some of that, too!!!!!
> It's good to see that you and your computer are not snowed in completely there, either.
> ❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄
> I  can just barely see over the snowbanks, to your post, here.
> 
> I don't feel enthused for watching any of the Sunday games, but I will try, and hope they seem to be of some interest, at the time when they are on.



Ha, not much snow here (a few inches) although it's cold, +4 at the moment. You have a lot of snow there? Winter has been pretty good here so far, although getting back to more normal weather for the next several days or so.

Sunday's games will likely be the best games of the season, including the SB! But, no guarantees.


----------



## jerry old

Yea, it's kind'a hard to work up any enthusiasm
As long as Fu Manchu and his legions don't win.

I would not trust anything I say about the Titians and KC; I would not believe Titians  were going to make playoffs, how did they beat Ravens?
If I said KC will win, you couldn't trust me, not with my record of the AFC.


----------



## Kaila

I  _would_ appreciate a guarantee of some sort, OldD.  LOL

At least could you guarantee I will still have electricity for the TV, and for *heat, *as both will be needed to enjoy _any_ game on Sunday.

(more snow and strong wind, and similar cold temps to yours, all in the forecast , here)


----------



## Kaila

Yes, Jerry,
That was definitely a shock, seeing that Tenn Titans beat and eliminated, both Pats and Ravens.
It would be an even bigger shock if they win the next one!

Perhaps we could "guarantee" that either KC _or _Tenn Titans, will win, this Sunday?


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> I  _would_ appreciate a guarantee of some sort, OldD.  LOL
> 
> At least could you guarantee I will still have electricity for the TV, and for *heat, *as both will be needed to enjoy _any_ game on Sunday.
> 
> (more snow and strong wind, and similar cold temps to yours, all in the forecast , here)



Let me know if your power goes out. I have maybe a half-dozen extension cords, not sure if they would be enough or not though.  

But I do guarantee both of Sunday's games will be good . . . just sign this and have it notarized:


----------



## Kaila

Hello to all of you....

OldD, I couldn't find anyone who was willing to notarize the document above, so I will have to go forward, on just the assumptions and guesses of an olddu….….. well, you know. 

I thought it would be nice for me to post, that the snow came, but _not_ the horrible ice/wind storm that was predicted, so I am glad to announce here, that the power and heat are intact, for both napping and for watching football, today. 
(Hopefully not at same time, but no guarantee on that  )

Btw, this means also, that you can find other uses for the extension cords, today, 
which I would suggest you put all of your several TV's in one room, plug them all in, and place them in a semi-circle, for your viewing of today's games. 

I myself, am feeling sort of inclined to root for the underdog, (Tennessee Titans) to make it all the way to winning the Superbowl,
so it is fortunate that I am _*not*_ feeling inclined to bet anything on that inclination.

Not even a dented soda can, Jerry.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Chiefs
Green Bay


----------



## JustBonee

Looks like you are ready for the first game to start  @Ken N Tx   .... 
I'm_ hoping _for the same results  ^^  ... that would make for  a fun Super Bowl matchup.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Hello to all of you....
> 
> OldD, I couldn't find anyone who was willing to notarize the document above, so I will have to go forward, on just the assumptions and guesses of an olddu….….. well, you know.
> 
> I thought it would be nice for me to post, that the snow came, but _not_ the horrible ice/wind storm that was predicted, so I am glad to announce here, that the power and heat are intact, for both napping and for watching football, today.
> (Hopefully not at same time, but no guarantee on that  )
> 
> Btw, this means also, that you can find other uses for the extension cords, today,
> which I would suggest you put all of your several TV's in one room, plug them all in, and place them in a semi-circle, for your viewing of today's games.
> 
> I myself, am feeling sort of inclined to root for the underdog, (Tennessee Titans) to make it all the way to winning the Superbowl,
> so it is fortunate that I am _*not*_ feeling inclined to bet anything on that inclination.
> 
> Not even a dented soda can, Jerry.



Okay on the notary, although my sister in question is a notary and would have been glad to sign it. But my guarantee is iron-clad -- trust me on this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No big storms here either, although it has been snowing lightly all day. I think I'll leave the extension cords where they are as long as you don't need them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not rooting for anybody today, except maybe a slight root for the 49ers. I have no explanation as to why. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So how are you feeling today, Kaila?


----------



## drifter

I’m not going to watch the games but I’m rooting for Green Bay and Kansas City.


----------



## Kaila

Am doing alright, thanks, OldD.
I had some sleep already today, so am ready to watch some plays, (Kelce on one side, Henry on the other...and Titans coach so animated, while KC coach is stoic   )

 and I am enjoying seeing the posts!

Perhaps your sis in question, is one of the ones who turned me down... 
Does she roll her eyes, like this  when looking over some particular type of documents?


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Am doing alright, thanks, OldD.
> I had some sleep already today, so am ready to watch some plays, (Kelce on one side, Henry on the other...and Titans coach so animated, while KC coach is stoic   )
> 
> and I am enjoying seeing the posts!
> 
> Perhaps your sis in question, is one of the ones who turned me down...
> Does she roll her eyes, like this  when looking over some particular type of documents?



Did you ask my sis and she told you "NO!" ??


----------



## jerry old

Cowboys by 10
not feeling real great today, trying to find something of interest to-to flip back and forth between game,...
I guess the other stations are aware most viewers are watching football game so they show junk.  Lot's and lots of diet supplements,
exercise program (Oh goody!)
my only concern is Aaron Rogers loses,


----------



## Old Dummy

GO MAHOMES! KC up at halftime, 21-17.

After watching this guy two years ago, I said "He is the next Brady."

Now I'm saying, by the end of his career, he will be BETTER than Brady. You heard it here first!


----------



## Kaila

Good first half....many plays on both sides.



Old Dummy said:


> Now I'm saying, by the end of his career, he will be BETTER than Brady. You heard it here first!



Ok, OldD .... I'll remember.  
Though, I might be the only one who does. 

And BTW, I have been saying for a few yrs now, that Kelce is a better Gronk than Gronk.  Really, i have.



jerry r. garner said:


> trying to find something of interest to-to flip back and forth between game,...
> I guess the other stations are aware most viewers are watching football game so they show junk. Lot's and lots of diet supplements,



I noticed that too, and concluded the same that you did, Jerry.
Sorry you are not feeling good either, but I'm glad you checked in here with us, today. 

In our alternate reality game, Cowboys would be leading, over Giants for the Division title.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Good first half....many plays on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, OldD .... I'll remember.
> Though, I might be the only one who does.
> 
> And BTW, I have been saying for a few yrs now, that Kelce is a better Gronk than Gronk.  Really, i have.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that too, and concluded the same that you did, Jerry.
> Sorry you are not feeling good either, but I'm glad you checked in here with us, today.
> 
> In our alternate reality game, Cowboys would be leading, over Giants for the Division title.



You may be quite right about Kelce being the best Gronk. 

FWIW: By the time Mahomes' career is over, I'll be ashes. I was just fishing around about him and saw that his father was born in 1970. Wut? Ha.


----------



## JustBonee

Chiefs taking it  to the Super Bowl .....   after 50 years, they deserve it!

from ESPN:   
The Chiefs became the second AFL to defeat an NFL team in an AFL-NFL World Championship Game in 1970, taking down the Minnesota Vikings 23–7 in Super Bowl IV. Kansas City hasn't been back to the Super Bowl since.

Kansas City reached Super Bowl I after winning the AFL Championship in 1966, but the Chiefs lost to the NFL's Green Bay Packers.


----------



## Old Dummy

GAME OVER, KC 35-17.

Still 7:33 to go but it won't matter. GO MAHOMES!

Two weeks from today, Mahomes vs. Garrapalo . . . BE HERE.


----------



## jerry old

0130 hours, CST

Sorry guy: bad day, bed; however, got up to watch 10 minutes of Packers x3 

Song:  'Well you found someone that set you back on your hills, goody, goody>"

Kaila, I guess were going to have to help OD push his Chiefs in the Super Bowl.

Bonnie, Kc beat Vikes in SP, the vikes have been there four times, lost all four.

Are you'll sure the KC and SF are in SB,  maybe it's fake news, could be that Cowboys and Pats?  Well, there's always next year.


----------



## Don M.

Yesterday was almost a Holiday for most of Missouri, as the Chiefs are going to the Super Bowl, for the 1st time in 50 years.  There probably wasn't an empty seat at Arrowhead stadium, and the ears of many fans are probably ringing this morning from the "decibels"....Arrowhead is known as being the loudest stadium in the NFL.  Mahomes and Kelce should be ranking right up near the top for this years NFL player of the year.  
Locally, we all gathered at the oldest Daughter/Son-in-laws lake house yesterday, and had a super good day watching the game on their huge TV.  The fans at Arrowhead probably had several layers of clothes on, as we are in the middle of the coldest weather so far, this Winter.  Now, if the Chiefs can do it One More Time in two weeks, KC will probably have a huge celebration.


----------



## Damaged Goods

So where were you KC fans in 1970 when your team beat the Vikes 23-7, Super Bowl IV?

That team was I believe the first NFL team to have mandatory, team-structured weight training.  Some teams didn't bother at all while for others it was informal at best, left up to individual players.


----------



## jerry old

feeling 'all better' today: now predictions:

Sf is going to have to prove Gapo can pass, otherwise chief's linebackers and a couple of defensive backs will be creeping  to the line of scrimmage to stop  niners running game.
If KC has  five  men  (three linebackers and two defensive backs) close to line of scrimmage, sacks and interceptions are a given.

The 49's have a good defensive line to thwart Mahomes; if they run, run, run the ball, limiting Chief's time of possession they can win,
but, Mahomes is on a roll and has three good receivers.

  Gapo is going to have *to prove *he can pass to make the defensive backs play honest..
So be looking for Niners to come out throwing.

pundits state defense wins super bowls, but not those playing against a QB of Mahomes caliber.


We got two weeks to kick it around

(I've quit using capitals,  I'm to sorry to push cap key)


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> feeling 'all better' today: now predictions:
> 
> Sf is going to have to prove Gapo can pass, otherwise chief's linebackers and a couple of defensive backs will be creeping  to the line of scrimmage to stop  niners running game.
> If KC has  five  men  (three linebackers and two defensive backs) close to line of scrimmage, sacks and interceptions are a given.
> 
> The 49's have a good defensive line to thwart Mahomes; if they run, run, run the ball, limiting Chief's time of possession they can win,
> but, Mahomes is on a roll and has three good receivers.
> 
> Gapo is going to have *to prove *he can pass to make the defensive backs play honest..
> So be looking for Niners to come out throwing.
> 
> pundits state defense wins super bowls, but not those playing against a QB of Mahomes caliber.
> 
> 
> We got two weeks to kick it around
> 
> (I've quit using capitals,  I'm to sorry to push cap key)



I hate sports betting, but I heard on the local radio guy that minutes after SF won Vegas favored neither team, but now it's got KC up 1 to 1.5 points.

Two super, but different, teams battling it out -- both with young QBs. 

And may the best team win! (although I guess I'm rooting for KC)


----------



## jerry old

The Vikings and Bills: both have lost four Super Bowls, keeping that in mind:

Question: what do you call a Viking with a Super Bowl Ring?
Answer:     A thief

Question:  How come a Viking quarterback cannot be using a regular phone?
Answer:     They cannot find the receiver

Hey, didn't know each NFL team (I checked-3)  have joke sites  on the net
, just type in name of team, then jokes"  most are depicting their inaptitude -Hmmm


----------



## drifter

Some old quarterback from Montana has guaranteed his old team will win the super bowl.
I know SF is a good team but I'd like to see Reed's team win it.


----------



## Old Dummy

drifter said:


> Some old quarterback from Montana has guaranteed his old team will win the super bowl.
> I know SF is a good team but I'd like to see Reed's team win it.


 
I remember when Old Joe was towards the end of his career and they were playing the Bills. The Bills' DE, the famous Bruce Smith, crumpled Old Joe up like a used tissue. I actually felt kinda sorry for him. 

I always enjoyed watching _Bruce_ Smith cause trouble for the other team.

- Bruce


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> feeling 'all better' today: now predictions:
> 
> Sf is going to have to prove Gapo can pass, otherwise chief's linebackers and a couple of defensive backs will be creeping  to the line of scrimmage to stop  niners running game.
> If KC has  five  men  (three linebackers and two defensive backs) close to line of scrimmage, sacks and interceptions are a given.
> 
> The 49's have a good defensive line to thwart Mahomes; if they run, run, run the ball, limiting Chief's time of possession they can win,
> but, Mahomes is on a roll and has three good receivers.
> 
> Gapo is going to have *to prove *he can pass to make the defensive backs play honest..
> So be looking for Niners to come out throwing.
> 
> pundits state defense wins super bowls, but not those playing against a QB of Mahomes caliber.
> 
> 
> We got two weeks to kick it around
> 
> (I've quit using capitals,  I'm to sorry to push cap key)



Glad you are feeling better enough to write, and post,  and to help to enlighten us, Jerry.

Very good insights in the post, and good to know you are doing alright, too.

Editting: I forgot to add, those jokes are so funny, that helped my day as well.


----------



## Lethe200

_>>drifter said: Some old quarterback from Montana has guaranteed his old team will win the super bowl. I know SF is a good team but I'd like to see Reed's team win it.>>_

You seem to have misunderstood Joe Montana's sly humor. What he specifically tweeted was this:


....because, of course, he played for BOTH teams during his career. So he can't lose either way!

Niners HC Shanahan likes a balanced offense. Nonetheless, Garopollo had three games in 2019 in which he threw for over 300 yards - all three were wins (including the 48-46 shootout vs Drew Brees) and in all three he threw for four TDs.

The teams are very evenly matched on offense: SF finished 2019 as #4 ranked, KC was #6.

Also relatively close on defense: overall, SF ended up #1; KC #9. Specifically: against the pass, SF is #1; KC is #8. SF allows 4.5 yds per rushing attempt; KC allows 4.9 yds. SF sacked the QBs 48x; KC 45x.

I didn't follow KC's injury report during 2019. SF's IR wasn't as high as 2018 but they were solidly in the middle of the pack for # of injuries, and what hurt is that those injuries were to key players, including kicker Robbie Gould. SF did not have its first-string defensive line and secondary intact (e.g., uninjured) during 2019 except for the first four games of 2019 and the last three games played (one regular, two playoff).

This is a rare Super Bowl where both teams are as even a match as is possible. The team - and the HC - that makes the least mistakes will win. I would give a slight edge to KC, NOT for Mahomes but because Andy Reid has been to the SB more times than Shanahan as a HC, and that's important with young players.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Lethe200 said:


> >>drifter said: Some old quarterback *from Montana* has guaranteed his old team will win the super bowl. I know SF is a good team but I'd like to see Reed's team win it.>>


Joe Montana was born June 11, 1956, in New Eagle, Pennsylvania. He was selected late in the third round of the 1979 draft by San Francisco 49ers coach Bill Walsh and went on to lead the 49ers to victories in four Super Bowls, including consecutive wins in 1989 and 1990. He joined the Kansas City Chiefs in 1993 before retiring. He was inducted into the Pro Football Hall of Fame in 2000.
*Early Years and College*
Football player Joseph Clifford Montana was born on June 11, 1956, in New Eagle, Pennsylvania. A talented multi-sport athlete at Ringgold High School, he was offered a scholarship to play basketball at North Carolina State University before enrolling at the University of Notre Dame to play football.
At one point a seventh-string quarterback for the Fighting Irish, Montana eventually took over the starting job and led the team to the 1977 national championship. After fighting off the flu to spark a comeback win over the University of Houston at the 1979 Cotton Bowl, he was selected in the third round of that year's National Football League draft by the San Francisco 49ers.


----------



## Old Dummy

The boring "who cares who wins?" Pro-Bowl is on tomorrow at 3:00 EST, @ ABC and ESPN.

Will I watch it? -- yes, boring weather and not much else to do. Well, not sure how much I will actually *watch,* but I will have it *on.  *


----------



## JustBonee

Old Dummy said:


> The boring "who cares who wins?" Pro-Bowl is on tomorrow at 3:00 EST, @ ABC and ESPN.
> 
> Will I watch it? -- yes, boring weather and not much else to do. Well, not sure how much I will actually *watch,* but I will have it *on.  *



I understand that!   .. I have to be_ really_ bored to watch that game.


----------



## Old Dummy

Bonnie said:


> I understand that!   .. I have to be_ really_ bored to watch that game.



It's supposed to be in the upper 30s here tomorrow, so I may pivot my head from the TV to outside to watch how fast the snow melts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should be an exciting day!


----------



## Kaila

Not sure we should even call that one a "game"  Should we? 
Does the Defense play at all?

I can't blame the players for not wanting to get injured doing it, though, and then being hurt, all offseason. 

Maybe we could _make_ a game out of it, 
by predicting, beforehand, who we each think will be the MEE of the game, 
and then during the game, we could each select who we think should get the honor.

MEE, you ask?  The player who exhibits the Most Extreme Ego.


Don't pivot your neck too much, while watching it, OldD.  That might be over-exercising.


----------



## Kaila

Another way we could make a more fun game out of it,
 is :
we could put the top 10 most boring sports events, in order from Less (somewhat) boring, to Most boring.

Oh, that might be good for a separate post topic thread,
but where woud I put it?  In this Sports section, or Humor, or ???


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Not sure we should even call that one a "game"  Should we?
> Does the Defense play at all?
> 
> I can't blame the players for not wanting to get injured doing it, though, and then being hurt, all offseason.
> 
> Maybe we could _make_ a game out of it,
> by predicting, beforehand, who we each think will be the MEE of the game,
> and then during the game, we could each select who we think should get the honor.
> 
> MEE, you ask?  The player who exhibits the Most Extreme Ego.
> 
> 
> Don't pivot your neck too much, while watching it, OldD.  That might be over-exercising.



Yes, I'll be careful with the neck thing.

And how is Kaila tonight?


----------



## Kaila

I'm hanging in here.  I needed this pleasant distraction, today!
Those moving icons you use are very amusing.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> I'm hanging in here.  I needed this pleasant distraction, today!
> Those moving icons you use are very amusing.


----------



## jerry old

who am i


----------



## Old Dummy

Well I still have a snow cover, not melting very fast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When does the Pro Bowl start? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How's Jerry doing today?


----------



## Kaila

@jerry r. garner   How are you doing today?


----------



## jerry old

Been off line about 4 days, had electrical storms, knocked out pc and other...
I tried to 'fix it' made it worse; had friend come over today and 'made it all better.'

Super Bowl, I becoming less and less interested, will watch last half for sure.

Someone commented 'playoff games are more interesting than super bowl'
I agree.

Super Bowl has become a 'happening' to much going on, it is just a  football game
between the two teams that outlasted the other opponents.

It may be the best teams playing, but there will be another super bowl next  year, with
different teams.


----------



## Kaila

Glad you checked in with us, Jerry.
You have all your power back, now?

I agree that I too, am feeling less interested in the Super bowl, 
and I have no interest in the surrounding events for that, either.

Probowl game is not AS boring, as I remembered it being.  
Close, but not quite.

I think my snow is melting faster than yours, OldD.


----------



## JustBonee

The ProBowl is more interesting this year  than I thought it would be.   I've been watching quite a bit of the game today.


----------



## jerry old

Kaila said:


> Glad you checked in with us, Jerry.
> You have all your power back, now?
> 
> I agree that I too, am feeling less interested in the Super bowl,
> and I have no interest in the surrounding events for that, either.
> 
> Probowl game is not AS boring, as I remembered it being.
> Close, but not quite.
> 
> I think my snow is melting faster than yours, OldD.


Snow, was that Old D that posted picture of backyard with 3 feet or more in backyard?


----------



## Old Dummy

I hate the SB hoopla, and NEVER, EVER watch the halftime.

Next week could be one of those rare SB games that are actually good. We shall see.


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> Snow, was that Old D that posted picture of backyard with 3 feet or more in backyard?


----------



## Old Dummy

Bonnie said:


> The ProBowl is more interesting this year  than I thought it would be.   I've been watching quite a bit of the game today.



Who actually won?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Old Dummy said:


> Who actually won?


The team with the most points....


----------



## Kaila

The team that was ahead, when the time allotted for the game clock, and for the TV coverage, ran out.


----------



## Kaila

I think that Russell Wilson, who was named Starting QB, 
"won"
 when he gave his starter role to older and more accomplished QB Drew Brees, who may or may not retire soon.

Not that Wilson was the MVP.  I don't know who got that, as it would have been announced after the game was finished.


----------



## JustBonee

Old Dummy said:


> Who actually won?




AFC  won  38-33... Lamar Jackson (Ravens)  was MVP  ....https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...sh-as-lamar-jackson-named-offensive-mvp/live/


----------



## Old Dummy

Bonnie said:


> AFC  won  38-33... Lamar Jackson (Ravens)  was MVP  ....https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...sh-as-lamar-jackson-named-offensive-mvp/live/



Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## Kaila

Hi, @Old Dummy 
Did you see the other additional and equally informative and educational and brilliant 
replies to your question?

I sometimes miss the last one (or 2 or 3) posts on the end of a page. I don't know if I am the only one or not.


----------



## JustBonee

Hackers have been busy this week ... messing with NFL (Twitter)  accounts before the Super Bowl

The NFL has tightened social media security after hackers launched a wide-ranging attack just days before Super Bowl LIV.

A number of NFL teams' Twitter accounts have recently been targeted by hackers, including the Twitter accounts for the Kansas City Chiefs and the San Francisco 49ers, who meet in the Super Bowl in Miami on Sunday.

“On Monday, the NFL Cybersecurity department became aware of a breach of a league-related social media account. Targeted breaches and additional failed attempts were discovered across the league and team accounts,” the NFL explained in a statement released Tuesday. “The NFL took immediate action and directed the teams to secure their social media accounts and prevent further unauthorized access. Simultaneously, the league alerted the social media platform providers and, with their assistance, secured all league and club accounts. We continue to work diligently with the teams, which have resumed normal operations.”

https://www.foxnews.com/tech/nfl-tightens-social-media-security-hackers-super-bowl-attack.amp


----------



## JustBonee

Interesting video on stadiums for future Super Bowls ..


----------



## DaveA

Bonnie said:


> “On Monday, the NFL Cybersecurity department became aware of a breach of a league-related social media account. Targeted breaches and additional failed attempts were discovered across the league and team accounts,” the NFL explained in a statement released Tuesday. “The NFL took immediate action and directed the teams to secure their social media accounts and prevent further unauthorized access.


This is amazing news.  I think that we should put the NFL Cybersecurity department in charge of our national elections.  

We've had breaches for the past few elections and haven't done anything about it yet???  Time for the NFL to be put in charge.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Hi, @Old Dummy
> Did you see the other additional and equally informative and educational and brilliant
> replies to your question?
> 
> I sometimes miss the last one (or 2 or 3) posts on the end of a page. I don't know if I am the only one or not.



Yes I did, Kaila. But when I got to Bonnie's post I forgot to backtrack. 

Kaila --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <-- OD


----------



## saintdave

NFL is not a bad game, but why does it take 4 hrs to play a 60 min game Stop start stop start Frustrating


----------



## JustBonee

saintdave said:


> NFL is not a bad game, but why does it take* 4 hrs *to play a 60 min game Stop start stop start Frustrating



Correction ...*.** 3 *hours ...


----------



## Old Dummy

saintdave said:


> NFL is not a bad game, but why does it take 4 hrs to play a 60 min game Stop start stop start Frustrating



It's just the way it's played (vs. baseball -- no clock, no rush). 

If you want to speed things up, tape the game and just watch the last couple of minutes.


----------



## Kaila

Or wait till it's done and then, just watch the highlights...

which I need to do, anyway, even after watching the "game" …. _if_ I watch it, and _if_ I want to remember any of it 

Not sure I will watch the next one...with even more talking sessions, opinions, overly-redundant analysis, and blah-blah, and commercials, and so-called entertainments....and shows...I just cant find myself with any interest.

I sort of wish they would re-show the game, with just the game itself. 
But that is definitely , just NOT how they do it!

Yrs ago, I would tape the games, and then could fast forward thru the parts I wanted to, but I don't have any of that function now... with my current TV set up.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Or wait till it's done and then, just watch the highlights...
> 
> which I need to do, anyway, even after watching the "game" …. _if_ I watch it, and _if_ I want to remember any of it
> 
> Not sure I will watch the next one...with even more talking sessions, opinions, overly-redundant analysis, and blah-blah, and commercials, and so-called entertainments....and shows...I just cant find myself with any interest.
> 
> I sort of wish they would re-show the game, with just the game itself.
> But that is definitely , just NOT how they do it!
> 
> Yrs ago, I would tape the games, and then could fast forward thru the parts I wanted to, but I don't have any of that function now... with my current TV set up.



I guess the new gadget is called a "DVR," (Digital Video Recorder) which is just a hard drive like on your PC.

I don't have one either. Not sure if a DVD player can be hooked up to a modern over-the-air signal or not. I haven't monkeyed with it cuz I don't really care.

How is Kaila doing?


----------



## JustBonee

Budweiser  Super Bowl  commercials from the past ...


----------



## Kaila

Thanks, OldD.
I will think about those recording options, you mentioned,  if I feel inclined, in the future.
Especially for some games that have long half-times and are on late at night.
I've had a few different ways in the past, and none of those work now.
Not interested enough in this game at this point.

I kept thinking that when this TV stops working, a newer one would record easily in itself, but this one keeps working too well.  

Kaila isn't doing too well, thanks for asking …. but it's good to have the forum for these distractions.


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> Kaila isn't doing too well, thanks for asking …. but it's good to have the forum for these distractions.



@Kaila ...please take care of yourself


----------



## Kaila

Thank you for that @Bonnie 
It gave me a smile, when I logged back in later,  for a few minutes...


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Thanks, OldD.
> I will think about those recording options, you mentioned,  if I feel inclined, in the future.
> Especially for some games that have long half-times and are on late at night.
> I've had a few different ways in the past, and none of those work now.
> Not interested enough in this game at this point.
> 
> I kept thinking that when this TV stops working, a newer one would record easily in itself, but this one keeps working too well.
> 
> Kaila isn't doing too well, thanks for asking …. but it's good to have the forum for these distractions.



Sunday: I will watch some of the pre-game, cuz there probably won't be anything else on that's interesting.

Half time: I will surf online or switch TV channels. It will be dark out so I can't watch the snow melt, so maybe I can watch my cats sleep.

FWIW: I bought a new living room TV in 2015. Replaced an early '90s behemoth with a 43" Vizeo flat screen. In 2016 I replaced bedroom TV with a 32" Smart Vizeo. Neither will record, I'm guessing that's not an option (or wasn't then, maybe is now). A word to the wise: Don't waste the extra money on a "smart" TV. My Vizeo "smart" TV is DUMB; I added a Roku stick for $40 and it's immeasurably better.

Not being nosy Kaila, but I hope whatever is wrong with you isn't a chronic, serious thing. That's the problem with getting old: health problems often don't ever go away -- like when we were young.


----------



## saintdave

I agree The smarter the tv the more things can go wrong Our’s is hooked up-to wi fi Signal goes on signal goes out Aaagghhh!!!!


----------



## Kaila

I couldn't find interest for myself personally,  in any of the big pre-game hoopla today, and needed to rest, anyway,
but I hope some others of you people are enjoying some parts of the TV coverage and of your day, today, on Superbowl Sunday!

I will turn on the first half of the Superbowl game, to watch some plays, and to see and find out,
what they, each team/coaches and players,  tries to do and has been planning ahead, for today's match-up.

Anyone else watching today?


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> I couldn't find interest for myself personally,  in any of the big pre-game hoopla today, and needed to rest, anyway,
> but I hope some others of you people are enjoying some parts of the TV coverage and of your day, today, on Superbowl Sunday!
> 
> I will turn on the first half of the Superbowl game, to watch some plays, and to see and find out,
> what they, each team/coaches and players,  tries to do and has been planning ahead, for today's match-up.
> 
> Anyone else watching today?



Hi Kaila, hope you are feeling okay.

I just started watching about a half-hour ago.

This is it til September!


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> This is it til September!



Yes, it seems like it's been a long time since we last saw a game, and it _*will*_ be a much longer time,
till we see another!

I am going to turn it on soon.... it's nice to see you!


----------



## jerry old

who's gonn'a start this off
Go cowboys, beat Pats -fantasy


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Yes, it seems like it's been a long time since we last saw a game, and it _*will*_ be a much longer time,
> till we see another!
> 
> I am going to turn it on soon.... it's nice to see you!



You too! 

You doing okay?


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> who's gonn'a start this off
> Go cowboys, beat Pats -fantasy



You gotta pay more attention, Jerry. The Iggles are playing the Dolphins.


----------



## Old Dummy

Mahomes runs it in! 7-3.


----------



## Kaila

Hi to Jerry! 

And also, hello, to anyone else, checking in here.
I wonder where Bonnie is.

Thanks, OldD.  I am hanging in here, and just getting a little distraction from seeing which game plays they run.

Having Garoppolo throw more, this game, has had the same as usual result. He's always been inconsistent, and doesn't consistently or reliably protect the ball.  His turnover was avoidable, and nearly led to opponent TD.

He can sometimes make a great throw, but puts a lot of pressure on his own team's able defense.

Kelce (#87) and Mahomes, do so well, and both keep their cool, it seems to me.

Tied at Half time. 
I don't think I'll still be up watching, when the winner is decided, which is okay with me.


----------



## jerry old

hurry Iggles (Eagles) need some one to root for them, there only down 107 points
(a slap at cowboys arch foe)

Super Bowl
Napped when it was 7-3
returned with it with 3 minutes, Chief's running back scored, icing the game.

Ho hum, I hope it lifted KC and SF fans.  Mahomes , even when he is off, is a presence on field for the KC players.


----------



## Gary O'

Great game
Love come from behind

Happy for Andy Reid


----------



## DaveA

I was happy for Reid as well.  He's been around for a long time and I think this is his first Super Bowl win. (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Gary O'

DaveA said:


> this is his first Super Bowl win. (correct me if I'm wrong).


True
Was the winningest coach without winning the big one
21 seasons


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> Great game
> Love come from behind
> 
> Happy for Andy Reid





DaveA said:


> I was happy for Reid as well.  He's been around for a long time and I think this is his first Super Bowl win. (correct me if I'm wrong).





Gary O' said:


> True
> Was the winningest coach without winning the big one
> 21 seasons


to all the above..


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## JustBonee

KC deserved it  ... they really turn up the burners when its time to come from behind.    ...


----------



## Don M.

The Chiefs have played some very exciting "come from behind" games this year, and this Super Bowl was yet another excellent late game rebound.  If he stays healthy, Mahomes has the potential to become one of the all time greats.  The Chiefs defense was the weak point at the start of the season, but they have gelled together nicely.  Most here are really glad to see Andy Reid finally win a Super Bowl, as he is an excellent coach, and Mahomes has brought some real excitement and fan support to the people of Kansas City. 
I imagine there were a lot of people in Kansas City who showed up for work this morning a bit on the sleepy side, as the parties lingered well into the early morning hours.


----------



## Kaila

ditto....ditto...ditto....ditto....


----------



## jerry old

Napped a lot longer than I intended, saw game when it was 7-3, then the last three
minutes.  Now I know who won with the hours watching.

We've lost some posters, Super Bowl must not have been to their liking.

(score was cowboys 3, pat 7, I'll unable to stick with that score.  Will change it to
'boys 27, pats 24,  don't know why they won't let the teams I like play.)

So, that's it till next year.

Any baseball fans here?


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> Any baseball fans here?



How about starting   a new thread  for  'Baseball'  talk ...


----------



## Kaila

It probably is not possible,
but I wish there was a way to have separate baseball threads, one for when posters want to discuss cheating scandals, money profits and salaries and such, etc,

and a different one, for just chatting about teams or games, the lighter stuff.....

Like I said, maybe not possible....


----------



## jerry old

ghost post


----------



## Kaila

^^^^ post from a


----------



## jerry old

Kaila said:


> ^^^^ post from a


I think ghost post is superior to delete #789, what, their are ghost post?

I will start a thread on baseball, the Houston Astros 'cheated.' by stealing signs from their opponent.
I've played ball, (Had a curve ball no one could hit, no fastball, sure couldn't hit.)
 in the early years, stealing signs is not important.  
If you get into class D baseball or organized baseball-stealing signs is and has always been an integral part of the game.  
Yes, the Astros, with their own camera in centerfield pushed the envelope; however,
it is part of the game.


----------



## Kaila

Casper is back. 

I am glad your post, posted this time.


----------



## Lethe200

Loved watching the game! Came home from a six day driving trip through the Wine Country (Napa AND Sonoma) and was just in time to unpack the car, toss the dirty laundry into the sorting bag, and settle in with the remote.

Of course, we spent the next two days exhausted and took long naps in the afternoon, so behind on all my usual emails and discussion forums, including this one, LOL.

Mahomes is a singular talent and barring injury, will become one of the best QBs of all time. I have never seen anyone quite like him save for Michael Vick, and I think he's several levels better than Vick.

That said, the Niners did extraordinarily well in 2019. The Chiefs have been division winners or runners-up for years, but the Niners only recently emerged from 25 yrs of Purgatory known as ownership by the York family, who seemed determined to emulate Jerry Jones (groan!) until finally, in 2017, stepping back to hire REAL football management. 

I wrote this for Quora.com last night, in response to a question of "how do 49er fans feel about the Chiefs' Super Bowl win?"

=======

It was a good game, and I’m honestly happy for KC’s HC Andy Reid. KC deserved to win, not because Mahomes was better than Garoppolo (although PM is; and he’s better than Brady as well).

The Chiefs deserved to win because Reid flat out-coached Shanahan. Period. Shanahan blew Super Bowl LI and he remains psyched-out about it. His game strategy for SB LIV was defensive, timid, and ridiculously conservative.

Compare it to the game plan he drew up for the game vs the Saints/Drew Brees on Dec. 8th, 2019. The Niners came out firing and won 48–46.

In that Saints game, Jimmy G. completed 26/35 passes for 349 yds and FOUR TDs. Emmanuel Sanders had a 75-yrd TD run as well as continuing a perfect passer rating: he threw for only the second time in his career after taking a lob on the reverse, then hit RB Raheem Mostert down the right side for a 35-yard TD without a defender in sight.

_''We knew we were going to have to do some things like that because it's a very, very sound defense,'' 49ers coach Kyle Shanahan said (after the Saints game). ''We knew we had to take some risks.''_

Did you see any risk-taking from Shanahan on Sunday 2/02? Any trick plays? Something that showed a take-charge attitude, a solid belief that his players could go toe-to-toe with KC’s players and come out ahead?

Yeah, I didn’t either.

What I saw was a coach who started off with a terrible series of playcalling, and was relieved to have a tie at half-time. It showed no belief in his team to score against a lesser defense. It showed a belief that the burden was all on the Niners D to hold Mahomes down….which is not going to work, because the secondary is still the weakest part of the Niners ongoing rebuild.

I watched the last three NFL championships played. I’ve watched every Super Bowl since SB I. You don’t win SBs by playing scared.

Let’s not forget that *absolutely no one thought the Niners would get this far, this fast. *There is good reason for Niners GM John Lynch to have won Executive of the Year 2019:

Chiefs 2017: 10-6 (first place in division)
*Niners 2017: 6-10 (last place in division)*

Chiefs 2018: 12-4 (first place in division)
*Niners 2018: 4-12 (third place in division; the AZ Cardinals only won 3 games!)*

The team and the fans were shooting to be a contender by 2021. Previous mismanagement had left the Niners in shambles, with a team so bad fans were begging the owners to sell to somebody, anybody else.

Only *five players *from 2016 remained with the Niners when the 2019 season started.

KC absolutely deserved to win SB LIV. They kept with what they do best and wore a great defense down, because the Niners’ offensive playcalling was pedestrian and uninspired.

The team that makes the most mistakes - and that includes coaches as well as players - will usually lose. Despite the final loss, the Niners as a team out-performed and over-achieved in 2019, and gave us fans a team we are very proud of.

It’s a tremendous turnaround from the two (2!!) wins in 2016 under HC Tomsula and GM Baalke! (Yes, it’s been a very long, painful drought for Niners fans, who have great sympathy for Cleveland Browns and NY Jets fans)


----------



## Kaila

Great to see you back with us, @Lethe200  !

And excellent post, too.
I've enjoyed reading much of it, and will return to read the rest.
Many very good points in it!

Welcome "home"


----------



## jerry old

If Brady had a running back and two receivers he would give mahones all                          he could cope with. 
 If Brady was 35 y/o - no contest.
Us  wait a bit before we crown Mahomes all world.

Jerry Jones crowed Dak Prescot all world after his fabulous rookie season, which he deserved.   My opinion for his last three years is Prescott belongs  put him in the middle of the pack

Sf will run their conference for the next five years, waiting to see Settle's conter measures

Brady and BB should ride off into sunset with their  reputations intact, they have nothing to gain by playing it  out to the end,.


----------



## Lethe200

Now, now - I didn't claim Mahomes was guaranteed to be all world, LOL. But if he stays injury-free, his field of vision and quick physical reactions are, to put it simply, exceptional. Even in his rookie year he showed a remarkable awareness of where his receivers are supposed to be.

I appreciate Brady, but to me it's the same as it was with Joe Montana. It's the coach that makes the system, and a smart coach makes his system work with the players he has, while ensuring the overall team's success. I have watched too many gifted, intelligent, potentially great QBs ruined by dinosaur coaches with no ability to think outside the box, aided by short-sighted front office mgmt that refused to put quality talent around the rookie QB to protect and assist him*.

_* Are you listening, Indianapolis and North Carolina? Hello??_

There is no better example than Steve Young. He was tremendously talented, the Cam Newton of his time; but was almost ruined by the Tampa Bay organization surrounding him with mediocrity. He was considered washed up and a failure by his third year in the NFL.

Bill Walsh traded for him and spent three years on teaching him to trust the Niners system (meaning: stop making bad field decisions) and work on the fundamentals. Young would never have won a Super Bowl and made the Hall of Fame without Walsh's system.

Brady is very good, but the best QB in the world means nothing without the right coach.

Mahomes is with the right team and the right coach to succeed. There are not many NFL coaches who would be willing to toss away their previous playbook and install a new system, even though it's what the rookie QB is best at. Most coaches would say, "Well.....we just don't run that Air Raid system in the NFL, you know," and that would be the end of it.

That doesn't mean the Chiefs are going to be the next "dynasty". Free agency makes it too expensive to keep a winning team 100% intact these days. Parity keeps life interesting, although it raises heck with fans' blood pressure readings!


----------



## jerry old

Mahomes is all world QB, at least until the next world beater comes alone.

Lethe2oo's topic is one I've wondered about:

Atlanta's coach Jerry Glenville did not want to draft Brett Favre. Favre first starts were
full of interceptions, Favre was benched, languished for 3 years. 
"We did not see eye to eye,' said Favre. 

Favre was traded to Green Bay where Mike Holmgren worked and worked with Favre, he finally became a extremely good QB, but still had eposides  of "I'm gonna chunk the ball.' regardless of the coaches desire to run the ball. 

Terry Bradshaw and Chuck Noll, same way, never understood each other.
Bradshaw languished for five years before he became the starter.

The coach and QB have to have a symbiotic relationship as in Brady and BB.

I've wonder about Matthew Stafford and the Detroit Lions, Stafford has all the tool
and smarts-a poor supporting cast, I wonder why they won't draft players that fit
his brand of needs.

It is easy to spot Qb and coach that mesh, they win games.  It's not easy to spot those
at loggerheads.  I wonder, is it a question of the QB not agreeing with coach, or coaches stuck with, "I know what wins games and that's how were going to play."

I would say it is more of personalities that clash, where neither can agree with the other.  Firing the coach is not going to change the situation unless you get a coach
that knows the personality and culture that the QB  came from.

Bill Walsh did not care about the traits a QB had, he could mold them into what he though a QB should be and do.

Yes, Lethe 200 right as always


----------



## Lethe200

As we write the 2019 NFL season as "closed", this was in today's newspaper and I thought it was an interesting read. We will see what happens by the time Opening Day, September 10, 2020, comes around:

*QB Shuffle: Derek Carr, Tom Brady aren’t going anywhere, but others will be*
Expect Derek Carr to stay with Raiders, Tom Brady with Patriots, but lots of other QBs could be on the move soon
(San Francisco) Bay Area News Group: February 12, 2020

*Derek Carr*
Publicly and privately, Carr believes he’s headed to Las Vegas. My stance on this hasn’t wavered. When you sort through all the options, putting a better team around Carr would happen quicker than starting over with new quarterback, whether it be a veteran or a rookie. That’s not to say Jon Gruden and Mike Mayock won’t consider other options, but the feeling here is they’ll wind up in the same place.

Carr has never played on team with a good defense. Even in 2016, the Raiders leaked like sieve en route to 12-4 but thrived with a plus-16 turnover margin that had an element of randomness to it. The whole balance and relatively safe passing game can work when you’ve got a defense. Carr hasn’t had that yet.

HC Jon Gruden and GM Mayock do love draft picks however, especially after last year, and you have to allow for a team overwhelming the Raiders with an offer for Carr. It would be hard for a portion of the Raiders fan base to believe, but Carr would be a commodity given a contract that’s fairly reasonable by current standards.

Team to watch: Indianapolis. Would be a clear upgrade over Jacoby Brissett as Colts embark on second year of life without Andrew Luck.

*Tom Brady*
So Brady takes less all these years to help the Patriots with their salary cap and now he wants $30 million or more in free agency when his skills are finally in decline? The thought of the Raiders or anyone else putting out that kind of money for a 42-year-old quarterback who has played for one team and been entrenched in a system of football for his entire professional life would be a huge roll of the dice.

The likely scenario is he takes a look around and stays with Bill Belichick and Josh McDaniels. Although the tampering period for free agency begins March 16, a key date is March 8. On that day the Patriots take a $13.5 million salary cap charge for the acceleration of his previous signing bonus. If he’s not a Patriot by then, the chances of him leaving increase.

Team to watch: L.A. Chargers. Yes, they’d be trading one old quarterback for another, but this one throws a lot fewer interceptions and is one year removed from the playoffs.

*Potential unrestricted free agents

Drew Brees*
Similar to Brady in that Brees is near the end of the line and has built a Hall of Fame career under a system of football created by Sean Payton in New Orleans. I suppose he could move on from that system like Joe Montana did going from the 49ers to the Chiefs, but that’s not the way to bet. More likely, the unrestricted free agent finishes his career with the Saints. He even said as much on Jan. 24: “I’ll always be a Saint.”

Team to watch: L.A. Chargers (see above). Plus, Brees would be returning to the franchise where he started his career.

*Dak Prescott*
All indications are the Cowboys are going to use the franchise tag if necessary and have no intention of allowing Prescott out the door as an unrestricted free agent. But Jerry Jones will have to swallow hard to pay Prescott a salary commensurate with the Russell Wilson-Aaron Rodgers realm. Prescott has always had a great line and a feature back in Ezekiel Elliott and there’s no guarantee he’d as good somewhere else.

Team to watch: Chicago. The Bears have to realize by now Mitchell Trubisky was a huge mistake.

*Ryan Tannehill*
Another case where it’s tough to determine if Tannehill suddenly came into his own as an upper level quarterback with help from a terrific running game and a solid system or if it was all a mirage. Maybe he was simply stuck in a bad situation in Miami. Will be tempting for Titans to use the franchise tag and pay more than $27 million to see if the jump in scoring from 16.3 to 30.4 after Tannehill took over was something sustainable.

Team to watch:  Raiders. Not sure what impressed Gruden more, the 391 yards passing or the open field tackle on Maurice Hurst after a deflected interception at the Coliseum.

*Philip Rivers*
The Chargers gave Rivers little help in terms of pass blocking. But while Rivers has always thrown a lot of 50-50 balls, last season he seemed willing to go 40-60 or 30-70 with the defense having as much as an opportunity as the offense. Still, Rivers’ competitive fire could be useful to a team looking for a bridge quarterback. He and the Chargers have already said their goodbyes.

Team to watch: Tampa Bay. Rivers has already moved from California to Florida and he’d still probably throw fewer interceptions than Jameis Winston.

*Jameis Winston*
Winston had never thrown for 30 touchdown passes and had 33 for Tampa Bay in 2019. He’d never had more than 18 interceptions but threw 30, to go along with 5,109 yards passing. He also lost five fumbles, turning it over 35 times in 16 games. Exactly where that leaves Winston with Bruce Arians is uncertain.

Team to watch: Denver. The Broncos haven’t gotten it right since Peyton Manning retired. No reason to think they will this time either.

*Teddy Bridgewater*
Performed well while Brees was injured for Saints, completing 67.9 percent of his passes in nine games with five starts and nine touchdown passes and two interceptions. But his arm strength has always been suspect and he’s not all that mobile after nearly losing his career early on to a torn ACL and dislocated knee. A rarity in that he’s a backup that could operate effectively for a good team in the postseason. Wise move would be to stay where he is.

Team to watch: New England. If Brady leaves, Bridgewater’s a stop-gap who can win.

*Marcus Mariota*
The Titans took off under Tannehill after Mariota was sent to the bench, and he’ll likely be seeking a backup job somewhere. Has never showed he could be a be a winner on the strength of his passing skill.

Team to watch:  Pittsburgh. Insurance in case Ben Roethlisberger is slow to recover from elbow surgery.

*Under contract

Andy Dalton*
Has a year left on his contract and it’s conceivable he could be kept around for that year assuming Cincinnati drafts Joe Burrow No. 1 in the draft. Cincinnati could even give Burrow the Carson Palmer treatment, sitting him a year before putting him on the field. If not, could be the best of the bridge quarterbacks available for teams awaiting their next quarterback of the future.

Team to watch: Miami. Ryan Fitzpatrick is the projected starter and usually ends up back on the bench.

*Cam Newton*
In the final year of his contract with an $18.6 million salary and health concerns after shoulder surgery. Has taken a beating over the course of his career. His run-pass days could be limited and who knows if he can carry a team with his arm after the injury?

Team to watch: Washington. Was an MVP under Ron Rivera in Washington and Dwayne Haskins will be starting all over after his rookie year learning a new offense.

*Not going anywhere*
Patrick Mahomes (Chiefs), Lamar Jackson (Ravens), Russell Wilson (Seahawks), Aaron Rodgers (Packers), Deshaun Watson (Texans), Jimmy Garoppolo (49ers), Matt Ryan (Falcons), Kyler Murray (Cardinals), Ben Roethlisberger (Steelers), Carson Wentz (Eagles), Jared Goff (Rams), Baker Mayfield (Browns), Matthew Stafford (Lions), Kirk Cousins (Vikings), Sam Darnold (Jets), Josh Allen (Bills), Daniel Jones (Giants), Dwayne Haskins (Washington)


----------



## jerry old

Dallas-I've never been sold of Dak Prescott, he is in top 10 of QB's. but he is not a world beater likd Mahomes, Brady, Wilson, Breez or this Houston QB.

Handing off the ball to Zak is the cowboy's game plan.  Zak has taken a 
beating for four years, he's lost a half-step or a step.  You can't be knocked around like Zak Elliott  and not pay a price, unless your a Jim Brown of Campbell.

Waiting to see what new coach does.  He's got the  horses, can he get a peak performance out of them?

Us talk about commercials, that is where the big bucks are, during their
playing career and afterwards.  Joe Montana in his KC uniform pushing
a product was somewhat peculiar.
Brady hawking a product, in another uniform rather than the Pats, would also appear peculiar. Breez-same, Breez has labored in obscurity at  New
Orleans for years, the press ignores the Saints.

These 'big name' guys have agents to guide them.  the agents become more important as the 'big name' players near the end of their career.

I always like the Bengals, like Andy Dalton, the Bengals have to take Joe
Burrow's, play him or get two #1 draft picks for him. 

The Bears should win their division, don't know what they will do in playoffs (they have to play that rascal Aaron Rogers twice, which is a problem.))

Gruden and CArr. what's the deal, Gruden is supposed to be a good coach, why can't he get a supporting cast for Carr?

Come on Cleveland, Bengals, give Steelers a run for their money.

Lethe 200 does post items that make you ponder.


----------



## jerry old

This high dollar QB's are getting all the money, which leaves a shrinking
pot for the other players.
Cowboys main man is zek, not dak.  he carries the team, but dak will get more of the money
Lethe:  Just how good michial vick could have been   will always be a       question- he and he alone could be put with a logger head team and take it to playoffsl

Mahomes: can throw a ball like nobody else-sidearm, 3/4 arm, and underhand if necessary
Next years superbowl runs through SF and kc  however, don't count out
Ravesn, (dare I say cowboys0

Kaila:
was on site with pictures and measurements of the size Zonks hands, there either 11 and 1/4 or 11 and   1/2,   each- so when he stuck up his hands for passes-that is two feet of hands to snag a pass.  It would be like carrying a plastic laundry basket to catch the ball.

ARE WE GOING TO  POST xfl FOOTBALL POST ON THIS TREAD?


----------



## jerry old

Try this on for lunacy
Cowboys offered Dak Prescott 33 million for one season and/or
105 million for long term contract-lunacy, just lunacy!


----------



## Kaila

jerry old said:


> Try this on for lunacy



Oh my!  That is bizarre.  It seems the sky has no limits.

I hadn't seen that salary news, or your post here about it, till now.



jerry old said:


> Cowboys offered Dak Prescott 33 million for one season



"offered???"
Does this mean he didn't decide whether to accept that or not?  YIKES!


----------



## jerry old

he wants 40 million
and we watch this multi-millionaires, we are dumb, dumb, dumb


----------



## Kaila

I noticed that among the possible rule changes , 
that WILL be discussed at the off season meetings, and considered (not necessarily adopted)
by the NFL for use in the next season, (2020)

is the issue of adding a "Sky Judge"  which is a head referee, located someplace where they view all of the tv pictures that we the viewers can already see, so they can tell the field refs, when they should correct their calls.

This has been discussed in the past, but never passed.
I wonder if the way they have been using it in the XFL will influence this passage or not, this time.

It seems to be one of the few things that have worked very well, for the XFL games.

An expert looks at all the angle views available, and can make the correct call very quickly, and relays it directly to the field ref, who explains it to the entire crowds.

Any thoughts, about either the issue itself,
or about whether the NFL will be influenced by how it has worked for the XFL games?


----------



## jerry old

XFL is trying everything possible to entice  viewers, some are quite good.
I wonder if the NFL has the ability to accept invitations  from 'that junior
league..'
Hopefully
NFL reffs really slow the game trying to get the call right.


----------



## Kaila

I am interested in What did you mean about "invitations"  ?
@jerry old 
Or was that just a typo?

Right of course, that NFL refs have been very slow,  whenever they review anything.
It's gone quickly in the XFL, and they seem to get a lot more calls correctly, too.


----------



## jerry old

supposed to be '...not sure the NFL will accept innovations from this junior league.' not invitations.
The national league in baseball, was the senior league, any alteration the
American league tried to get them to accept was ignored as, 'those upstarts want to tell us how to  run a baseball league-really!'

Hmm, there does not appear to be a  method to change it, oh well.


----------



## Kaila

jerry old said:


> supposed to be '...not sure the NFL will accept innovations from this junior league.' not invitations.
> The national league in baseball, was the senior league, any alteration the
> American league tried to get them to accept was ignored as, 'those upstarts want to tell us how to run a baseball league-really!'



Thanks, Jerry. 
That is all interesting, and I see what you are saying.

I did think that word was just a typo, but I couldn't guess it....

innovations in a less professional and less established league...rarely respected or adopted by the other.... Okay, that idea makes sense , and is exactly what i was wondering about.


----------



## Kaila

Today I noticed that the XFL is cancelling the rest of its season, I assume due to the virus concerns....

And, that league says that their players are now allowed (right away) to sign contracts with NFL teams, if they get offers.

And there are about 4 players, likely to get offers.....


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Today I noticed that the XFL is cancelling the rest of its season, I assume due to the virus concerns....
> 
> And, that league says that their players are now allowed (right away) to sign contracts with NFL teams, if they get offers.
> 
> And there are about 4 players, likely to get offers.....



Ha, really? How convenient! That ole virus showed up just in time to save somebody some YUGE embarrassment about a league that never got off the ground.

How is K today?


----------



## Ruthanne

Haven't really read any posts since someone told me how to watch football...still have it bookmarked and plan to view it again...best to all!     ✌


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> Haven't really read any posts since someone told me how to watch football...still have it bookmarked and plan to view it again...best to all!    ✌



You'll probably have to wait til August.

Meantime, you could practice "rooting." We've discussed on this thread the challenges many of us have by not knowing the fine art of "rooting".

Although it is not published any more, there are rare copies of "Rooting for Dummies" floating around. They are quite helpful.


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> You'll probably have to wait til August.
> 
> Meantime, you could practice "rooting." We've discussed on this thread the challenges many of us have by not knowing the fine art of "rooting".
> 
> Although it is not published any more, there are rare copies of "Rooting for Dummies" floating around. They are quite helpful.


Okay!  I will root for us...whoever WE are!  ☺


----------



## jerry old

don't quite to know what to say about the defunct XFL, well the NFL is just
around the corner, so we can root for those millionaires.

would like to see a breakdown of which team has the most millionaires


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> Okay!  I will root for us...whoever WE are!  ☺



Ruthanne: There is an unwritten law around (TBH, I've never understood it) that you MUST root for the team that is the closest geographically to you. That team is what is meant by "we."

The _Rooting Police_ are in plain clothes and comb the stands, looking for people who are rooting for the wrong team. The punishments are quite severe.


----------



## jerry old

Old d
Cute 'punishments are quite severe'  especially by the crazies in Philly
or you can go to a Raiders game and get down among those 
wild folks,  that are in the end zone and root for the opposition.

  Then there's those folk in South America that riot and kill each other
I think they got a different book on 'rooting.'


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry old said:


> Old d
> Cute 'punishments are quite severe'  especially by the crazies in Philly
> or you can go to a Raiders game and get down among those
> wild folks,  that are in the end zone and root for the opposition.
> 
> Then there's those folk in South America that riot and kill each other
> I think they got a different book on 'rooting.'



Haha!


----------



## Kaila

@Ruthanne 
*Welcome*, to the only Football thread on the Internet, where we are very happy for *you* to join us here, 
even if you or we know little about football, don't care who wins or loses, and are not watching any games!  

_Friendliest Sports thread on the internet?_

You are especially welcome, since you are willing to root for anything , and for all of us, as we do root for each other, and for "each other's teams" on this unique "sports" thread. 

Very good to see you  @Old Dummy 
and  @jerry old 

Oh yes, *WHEN* we do actually watch any games, Ruthanne, one of the things of interest to us, is what we think of the uniform colors. 
Which colors we like or not, is some part of the game we can all comprehend.


----------



## jerry old

have nfl channel, not the games, just yak, yak, gossip, run old football games.
watched (sort') Atlanta lose to pats-that ridiculous come from behind
game.

hall of fame next month I think Cowboys vs Steelers, you know the game
that means nothing.  The players primary objective is not to get hurt before spring training begins.  Lots of 'soft' tackles' and gentle line play.
but they talk it up as 'game of the year.'  Hoke'um,


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> @Ruthanne
> *Welcome*, to the only Football thread on the Internet, where we are very happy for *you* to join us here,
> even if you or we know little about football, don't care who wins or loses, and are not watching any games!
> 
> _Friendliest Sports thread on the internet?_
> 
> You are especially welcome, since you are willing to root for anything , and for all of us, as we do root for each other, and for "each other's teams" on this unique "sports" thread.
> 
> Very good to see you  @Old Dummy
> and  @jerry old
> 
> Oh yes, *WHEN* we do actually watch any games, Ruthanne, one of the things of interest to us, is what we think of the uniform colors.
> Which colors we like or not, is some part of the game we can all comprehend.



Good to "see" you K!

Yes I forgot about the uniform colors -- obviously the most important thing and a reason to root or un-root for a particular team.

Ruthanne: You can practice your rooting skills on the image below, so when you go to your first game people will think you're a Professional Rooter.


----------



## Kaila

Oh yes, root beer is a very good motivator for all of us.  Thanks, OldD.

I am sure that Ruthanne wants to share it with me and with the rest of us, and we all need to hone our rooting skills.
(Consider offering more bottles of it, OldD? )

Go, Red team! 

Oops, sorry Jerry.... he hates red uniform teams....
Go, Blue team!  Go, White team uniforms!

@Ruthanne  ,
I'm sorry I made a mistake in above post,  when i was about to collapse for a nap.

I should have welcomed you *back*, to the thread that *You began for us!
*

Hi to Bonnie, also !


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Oh yes, root beer is a very good motivator for all of us.  Thanks, OldD.
> 
> I am sure that Ruthanne wants to share it with me and with the rest of us, and we all need to hone our rooting skills.
> (Consider offering more bottles of it, OldD? )



Okay K, here's one for every rooter here no matter their taste:









> Go, Red team!
> 
> Oops, sorry Jerry.... he hates red uniform teams....
> Go, Blue team!  Go, White team uniforms!



This is all well and good, but what if they have red tops and white pants, playing a team with white tops and red pants? Who ya gonna root for then?



> Ruthanne, sorry I made a mistake in above post,  when i was about to collapse for a nap.
> 
> I should have welcomed you *back*, to the thread that *You began for us!
> *
> 
> Hi to Bonnie, also !



Yes, thanks Ruthanne.  We've had a lot of fun here.


----------



## jerry old

didn't see (?) old dad's or dad's root beer something (proper name escapes me) like that, expensive used to be sold
as supermarkets in 6-packs 1980-90's, boy was it good, but too high


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry old said:


> didn't see (?) old dad's or dad's root beer something (proper name escapes me) like that, expensive used to be sold
> as supermarkets in 6-packs 1980-90's, boy was it good, but too high



Yes, I remember "Dad's" (I think) from when I was a kid. My dad loved RB so we usually had some around.

I remember he also made RB one summer -- as he did when he was young himself. As I recall, he got a bottle of extract, mixed with water, sugar, and yeast, bottled it, and put it in the attic for a week or two. 

It was NOT alcoholic (my parents didn't drink) although I'm not sure why, cuz mixing sugar and yeast does produce alcohol.


----------



## jerry old

Old D, K, and others
goggled Dad's root beer, you can order 12 bottles for $36.??. that's darn
expensive root beer.
Your in NY, K's in New England, Bonnie is from (Cleveland?) Ruthann location  escapes my memory
Question: In the Detroit they had A and W drive ins-carhops...
sold delicious root beer floats -root beer (big mug) and scope of vanilla
ice cream.  Good, good, good- you could get brain freeze if you were piggish.
None down in the part of the world (Tx)

topic has nothing to do with football or rooting, I guess you could make
them if you were a tailgate with a freezer.


----------



## jerry old

Another topic on rooting
In Tx the old farts would gather at local Dairy Queen on Monday Mornings and discuss the merits of local high school football, cuss or praise depending on whether the HS team won or lost' lots of discussion on college ball,...

Then came the Cowboys, their first year they lost eleven games the first year and tied one.
The Cowboys did not merit discussion.

We still have Dairy Queens, but they've done away with the booths, tables, our local Dairy Queen has two tables, strictly a 'to go' joint.  
They want you to get your order, pay and leave.
Old farts are homeless.


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry old said:


> Old D, K, and others
> goggled Dad's root beer, you can order 12 bottles for $36.??. that's darn
> expensive root beer.
> Your in NY, K's in New England, Bonnie is from (Cleveland?) Ruthann location  escapes my memory
> Question: In the Detroit they had A and W drive ins-carhops...
> sold delicious root beer floats -root beer (big mug) and scope of vanilla
> ice cream.  Good, good, good- you could get brain freeze if you were piggish.
> None down in the part of the world (Tx)
> 
> topic has nothing to do with football or rooting, I guess you could make
> them if you were a tailgate with a freezer.



Ah yes, root beer floats! Always loved them and still get one in the summer on occasion. 

They also used to make Orange Floats with orange pop, which were also good, don't know if they still make them.


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry old said:


> Another topic on rooting
> In Tx the old farts would gather at local Dairy Queen on Monday Mornings and discuss the merits of local high school football, cuss or praise depending on whether the HS team won or lost' lots of discussion on college ball,...
> 
> Then came the Cowboys, their first year they lost eleven games the first year and tied one.
> The Cowboys did not merit discussion.
> 
> We still have Dairy Queens, but they've done away with the booths, tables, our local Dairy Queen has two tables, strictly a 'to go' joint.
> They want you to get your order, pay and leave.
> Old farts are homeless.



There is a small shop in the one-horse town near me with a couple indoor tables, and more outside. It's only open in the summer.

And in another near-by town (Naples, NY) there is a bigger ice cream shop. They even have car shows there on Wednesdays in the summer:


----------



## CatGuy

Don M. said:


> I've been a "casual" NFL fan for years.  Then, last year, the KC Chiefs got a new quarterback....Patrick Mahomes....and that guy is really a hoot to watch.  He became the NFL "player of the year" in his 1st regular season, and if he continues to improve, and doesn't get injured, he may become one of the best QB's of all time.


We've adopted the Chiefs since that rat Kroenke pulled the rug out from under St. Louis. Great team, so exciting to watch them win the Super Bowl!


----------



## CatGuy

Trade said:


> I have no problem with the players taking a knee during the anthem. I'll leave it at that.


Same here. As Thomas Jefferson said, "It neither picks my pocket nor breaks my leg." Protest is as great an American tradition as anything.


----------



## Camper6

Tom Brady is leaving the Patriots and going to Tampa Bay Buccaneers.


----------



## jerry old

That should hurt his endorsements when he retires.  
You think?
All his great games were in New England; I don't want to remember him in
a Tampa Bay uniform.


----------



## Kaila

I hadn't yet seen that the Bucc's were a definite.  I know he is definitely leaving the Patriots. 
I last heard that Chargers had also made a good offer, as well as the Bucc's.

He has his own personal, long-time TB12 logo and businesses that he can keep.
But all of those superbowl trophies and rings and photos, are Patriots.


----------



## Kaila

Yes, I see it now....Brady to Bucc's.  Okay......


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Yes, I see it now....Brady to Bucc's.  Okay......



Hi K, how are you?

Do you, or anybody here, remember the Buccaneers about 15-20 years ago? They had a running back that looked like Yosemite Sam -- real short legs. (He didn't have red hair or pistolies though).






It was funnier than hell watching him. He was pretty good actually, but the normal man's body with crazy short legs was hilarious. If memory serves, this was around when they won the SB, but I'm too lazy to Google it.


----------



## DaveA

Had an A&W place about  miles from our home in southeastern Mass.  My {now} wife and I used to go there regularly back in the early 50's when we started dating. Sadly it went out of business sometime in the late 70's, was torn down and is now  a car wash.


----------



## DaveA

Kaila said:


> Yes, I see it now....Brady to Bucc's.  Okay......


I'd always thought that Brady would finish his career with the Patriots but I guess money talks and the Pats wouldn't match the 30 million that he's getting from the Bucs.  They must be sorry that they let Garoppolo get away to the 49'ers.


----------



## jerry old

Dallas, dak Prescott wanted 20 million a season, the cowboys officered
105 million for a long term contact, utter nonsense.

Brady got Prescott and Cowboys off NFL channel-good.
I expected BB to retire also, wonder if he will.
It was Johnny U, then who? Montana, Brady was better than both.
I liked Elway, boy could he throw the ball.
I guess the best QB is the one that plays for your team.

the next week will be filled with: what are the  Pats going to do without
Brady?
I hate the Yankees as they trounced my dodgers every year in the series;
however, you have to respect them.
  I've come to respect the Pats, wish
Brady had stayed with Pats.  wonder if he will have the anticipated impact Tampa Bay hopes for, I'm not sure what a  42 y/o will do with
a new team.  There going to have to revamp offense until Brady gets used to their method.

Goggle says Michael Jordan is worth over *two billion *dollars.
he was making over 100 million on his endorsements in his day.
this world is crazy, just crazy


----------



## Kaila

How 'bout Pats sign P.J. Walker, the star QB of the XFL ?  
I don't think they want to, so I don't believe that will happen!!
But if so, you heard it here, first!


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> Yes, I see it now....Brady to Bucc's.  Okay......



Will be watching how that plays out.


----------



## JustBonee

It's mock draft time before the real thing in April   ...so,   from S.I.  ......

*1. Cincinnati Bengals: Joe Burrow, QB, LSU*
As expected, the Bengals are listening to trade offers for quarterback Andy Dalton. With Dalton on his way out, the Heisman-winning Burrow is a virtual lock to take over for the soon-to-be outgoing incumbent. Described as “the real deal” after his interview with the Bengals, Burrow threw an FBS-record 60 touchdowns last season and rushed for five more. Poised in the pocket and throwing with pinpoint accuracy, Burrow nearly set the single-season record for completion percentage despite facing seven top-10 opponents en route to an undefeated season.


----------



## jerry old

okay good, but are they going to have the offensive line to protect him, what about receivers, running backs...I'm not well informed of the Bengals players
enough to form a decision
Anyone out there know the supporting cast on Bengals?


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> okay good, but are they going to have the offensive line to protect him, what about receivers, running backs...I'm not well informed of the Bengals players
> enough to form a decision
> Anyone out there know the supporting cast on Bengals?



Just a guess, but they probably aren't that great on a  supporting cast,  or they wouldn't be first to draft.. .
They have AJ Green yet, but he's been around a long time


----------



## Kaila

I sure need this bit of distraction topic, from multiple stresses, ....

I had wondered the same questions that 
@jerry old   asked, regarding whether Cincinnati Bengal's have offense line or receivers, to help Burrows to succeed ….
I too, know very little about that team. 

Then, the reply post from  @Bonnie   was so smart, 
Of course they don't, or they wouldn't have the #1 pick.   
 I don't know why I hadn't thought of that. 

Who might go number 2?
Tua the other QB?  Other Heisman trophy finalists?  Who were they?  Wasn't there one who was not a QB?
  There must be some good players available for first round picks.


----------



## jerry old

it just goes to show that Bonnie is smarter that we are


----------



## Kaila

XFL players can be signed by NFL teams, starting tomorrow, Monday March 23rd.

Let's see if any do.

(Like the rest of you, I am not really interested either, but I am trying to do anything to hold onto my mental health and some balance of focuses, right now)

P.J. Walker , QB, to Pats?


----------



## jerry old

Risk Adverse Problem

The Oakland Raiders were interested in Tom Brady, but never made a firm offer.
They were interested as their qb, David Carr has a "*RISK ADVERSE"*
problem.
I had to pause and try to figure out what  'Risk Adverse' meant when applied to football.
David Carr was reluctant to attempt a pass as he was/is afraid of throwing an
interception.  The Raiders front office chooses to call it a Risk Adverse problem.
Now that I know what A Risk Adverse problem is, I know it has no place in a discussion about football.


----------



## JustBonee

PS... @jerry old   ...  not David, but Derek, the younger brother.  

David is the one who was drafted by the Houston Texans in their inaugural season,   and he became gun-shy after being thrown into a terrible situation.   He didn't have a chance for success.
Must have rubbed off on his brother.


----------



## jerry old

OOOPS! David, Derek,  Oh Dear blame it on an risk adverse  to getting the names right.


----------



## Kaila

Strange but interesting, to call it "risk adverse problem" …..I too would not have had any idea what that meant, and might have thought it had to do with injury risks.....

Also intriguing idea from Bonnie, that his brother's situation might have indeed rubbed off, as he may have seen and learned his brother's overly cautious play, or  possibly even had been told by him to be careful not to throw....


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> Strange but interesting, to call it "risk adverse problem" …..I too would not have had any idea what that meant, and might have thought it had to do with injury risks.....
> 
> Also intriguing idea from Bonnie, that his brother's situation might have indeed rubbed off, as he may have seen and learned his brother's overly cautious play, or  possibly even had been told by him to be careful not to throw....




There is a lot to that I think @Kaila  .. Get this! ....  when David would go to  practices  for the Texans,   odd, but very  true,  it was a "family affair". ..  their father drove  David,  and brought Derek along, to* every darn weekly practice* the team had... like they were little kids! 
The coach didn't like it one bit,  but no one  told the dad to get out,     and the other players on the team had plenty of jokes about it!
Everyone talked about it.

But anyway,  Derek grew up on the sidelines of that situation,   and it had to make an impression on him.  He was in Jr. High  at the time.


----------



## Kaila

wow, Bonnie.  That's so interesting.  Thanks for sharing about it.


----------



## jerry old

BB is singing the praises  of Cam Newton-you have to watch BB he will
put out smoke screes.
Newton's in no longer young, but with a coach like BB to protect his QB, he may be a darn good QB.  
Newton was a world beater for almost three season,  what happened?
Yes, he had physical problems, but he also lost his confidence.
He can be obtained cheap; can BB restore  Newton to his former-don't underestimate BB.


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> XFL players can be signed by NFL teams, starting tomorrow, Monday March 23rd.
> Let's see if any do.
> (Like the rest of you, I am not really interested either, but I am trying to do anything to hold onto my mental health and some balance of focuses, right now)
> *P.J. Walker , QB, to Pats?*



Guess the Panthers were more interested .. he signed with them.


----------



## jerry old

Anxious, you bet-it has rained in Dallas for 11 nights, outside is nasty, would
like to go set outside, anything to break the tedium.
Bonnie how close are you to Houston, which was a hotspot, now it appears
to be Dallas.
Live in Kaufman County, next door to Dallas-we have zero cases 
BUT we have no testing devises, that seems to be a good method of
having zero cases of the virus

Watch golf channel, it is a good sleeping drug.


----------



## JustBonee

In   Harris  County @jerry old ...  outside of Houston limits,  but just NW,   in the county.


----------



## Kaila

Bonnie said:


> Guess the Panthers were more interested .. he signed with them.



Gosh, I had not seen that, Bonnie.  Thanks for mentioning it here.

(P.J. Walker did get signed by an NFL team....went to Carolina Panthers)


----------



## jerry old

Kaila:
BB was singing praises of Cam Newton as a reclamation project.
Newton (age 3o) was released by Panthers, yet, I see nothing
about BB making an attempt to sign him.

I'm wondering how many qb's BB is going to bring in for a look-see.  
He is excellent at getting one or two seasons out of what other teams had cast off.
(The Yankees used to do that and did it well.)

With Brady gone, we will not see who was the more important to the teams success, BB or Brady. 

Only 5-6 months to go...
(This is a heck of a note, I'm sitting here wondering what a bunch of millionaires are going to do next season-dumb, dumb, dumb.)


----------



## Lethe200

Derek Carr, current QB for Raiders, is actually the best in the NFL on third-down situations. I watch all the Raiders and Niners games, and the biggest issue for Carr is that he's had three different offensive coaches and three different offenses to run - in three years. There has been no consistency for him, and unfortunately no QB does well under those circumstances. 

He's not a top tier QB but is a good solid QB with an average receiver corps, an unexpected good rookie RB in 2019, and an overpaid coach who is about half as good as Raiders owner Mark Davis thinks he is. Marcus Mariota is an interesting FA signing to be a back-up QB. I think Mariota will fit better into Gruden's limited-concept offense, and Carr could do better elsewhere if he gets the right situation.
======

Tom Brady need not worry about endorsement money to put food on the table. His new Bucs contract guarantees $50M with an additional $9 in bonuses for the first year

However, his net worth is much less than his wife Gisele Bundchen. Brady was worth about $180M before his Bucs contract.

Bundchen, however, is THE most successful super-model ever. Her net worth is estimated at a minimum of $360M. So she is two-thirds of their net worth!


----------



## jerry old

can't resist-who pays the bills in the 
Brady-Bundchen household, probably doesn't matter:
'Which account is our bookkeeper paying the bill from?"
"Does it matter?"
a
Carr, if he is not already ruined, he soon will be-you must have consistency:   
Remember Favre and Holmgrem  in Green Bay;
Favre's crazed coach in Atlanta had this country bunking so confused he couldn't tie his shoes.  Holmgrem  tolerate
Favre's mistakes, knew the boy had  talent.
He had to deprogram him and start over.

So, I wonder if Carr can be salvaged.  His brother got so beat
up in Houston that he was all used up.

I've never understood Gruden's appeal, he is an average coach, but general managers like him(?).


----------



## Kaila

I'm catching up, looking at these posts, one by one.

@jerry old   Yes, we all agree it's a useless, dull topic, but we are desperate, so it's justifiable.

Therefore.... i've heard the talk about Cam Newton to Pats, but I cannot picture he and BB getting along with each other.  
Cam's publicly projected image is over=the-top ostentatious and self-centered...and very free with his public tweeting comments..... not things BB does or looks favorably at.
I dont know about the football aspects of that possible match.

Brady's back-up last year was a rookie (J. Stidham)  that BB drafted.  I don't know if BB thinks he will grow into a star or not.

Good to see you again,  @Lethe200 
will read your post next.


----------



## Kaila

Lethe200,
Those are very interesting comments about D. Carr QB, and about that team, the changes, and Mariota being there for the new back-up.  

That money in Brady's contract is something!  A lot for him now, but true, not something he actually needs.
Perhaps he only continues to play, so as not to be even more shown up by his wife's income?


----------



## Kaila

jerry old said:


> Carr, if he is not already ruined, he soon will be-you must have consistency:





jerry old said:


> So, I wonder if Carr can be salvaged. His brother got so beat
> up in Houston that he was all used up.




more good questions, and insight, there too... on his situation, and his so far not excelling.


----------



## DaveA

I thought I saw where P.J. Walker had signed with the Panthers. They're letting Cam Newton go.  Not positive about this and can't remember (at the moment) where I read it?


----------



## Kaila

@DaveA
Yes, that is right;
Carolina Panthers signed the XFL QB named P.J. Walker,
as a back up, for Teddy Bridgewater, who they got for their new starter .  Bridgewater had been Drew Breez's back-up on the Saints, last season, and played very well when Breez had to take some games off.
So then, Panthers released Cam Newton.  He is a free agent, as of now.

To make things more confusing, there is a different XFL player with same last name of Walker, who recently got taken by a different NFL team.  He is a tackle, maybe defense, I cant remember, but not a QB.


----------



## Old Dummy

Heh, watching the 2010 Superbowl on Fox.

Anybody want to bet on this game?


----------



## Old Dummy

Hey K! How are y'all doing? Ok I hope.

I'm betting $10,000 on Green Bay, 31-25. Do you think that's a wise bet?


----------



## Kaila

I'll bet the same team wins it that won it in 2010.

I'll bet you, the bent, empty can, that I won, months ago, from  @jerry old


----------



## jerry old

well we can pick divisional playoffs

the biggie is pats, will they make playoffs
(the jets are showing signs of life, bills almost a shoo-in for
repeat in playoffs-will they win?)

Tampa Bay? will brady have any effect with teaching these guys how to win?

Toughest division in nfc has become 49's, seattle, la, and cardinals.  They can become a copy of nfc east-beat the heck out of other teams, them flop, fall down, become mystified in  conference games-dallas, eagles, redskins and giants.

have been rooting for browns and cincy (can't spell cinnicatia , cinicinatia, cinncinita  cinnicinita atia  )
for several years, no reason (one last try: cinniciatatia can't get
close enough for spell right of sf to find it)


----------



## Old Dummy

The 2007 season Superbowl is on Fox today at 3:00 eastern.

Pats vs. Giants. 

I'm going all in the for Giants, $10,000. Anybody wanna bet?


----------



## Kaila

It is difficult to look _forward_ to something that happened in 2007, isn't it? 


I might bet an old T-shirt on it..... because, gosh knows, i have no memeory of how that game turned out!  

I know Eli Manning did win one for them.....hmmm.... there was the year that the Pats won 16-0, regular season, but then lost the Superbowl....don't know if that was the year or not.....

I guess i wouldnt say, even if i remembered, since OldD is trying to get good wagers on the game.


Good luck finding someone to take it on, @Old Dummy 

None of us are that.....mmmm......


----------



## Ken N Tx

Old Dummy said:


> I'm going all in the for Giants, $10,000. Anybody wanna bet?


Do you think they can do it again??


----------



## jerry old

Tampa Bay signed Gronk, now he and Brady can do what they
used to do-maybe?
Brady is 41, going on 42 (?),  Gronk?
is only 31 y/o, all very strange.


----------



## Kaila

Brady turns a year older, (will be 43?) in August , can't remember exactly, but before season starts, I think,
IF it ever starts....

Gronk has been injured badly many times, and spent ALL of last year "retired" ….

but both obviously very talented, so who knows...what they will do...if anyone does anything at all.

I agree, very strange that bit of sports news.....


----------



## jerry old

The coverage of the NFL draft has become ridiculous;
All four networks are carrying clips on draft on their national
and local newscast.
Fox will carry the draft LIVE tonight!

I'm a fan, but overkill?  
It's a game folks, just a game, wait until they actually start the season-I don't need to be drowned in who's who, and what's what, in April.


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> The coverage of the NFL draft has become ridiculous;
> All four networks are carrying clips on draft on their national
> and local newscast.
> *Fox will carry the draft LIVE tonight!*
> I'm a fan, but overkill?
> It's a game folks, just a game, wait until they actually start the season-I don't need to be drowned in who's who, and what's what, in April.




Not Fox.  ..According to Sporting News:

As originally scheduled, the 2020 NFL Draft will begin Thursday, April 23 at 8 p.m. ET and will broadcast live on *ABC, ESPN and NFL Network.* The same TV channels will carry Rounds 2-3 of the NFL Draft, scheduled to begin at 7 p.m. ET on Friday, as well as Rounds 4-7, starting at noon ET on Saturday.


----------



## JustBonee

RoundDayDateStart time1ThursdayApril 238 p.m. ET2-3FridayApril 247 p.m. ET4-7SaturdayApril 25Noon ET


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie:
I stand corrected.
we know quarterbacks (2) that will grabbed , the other positions
I'm not familiar with and would have trouble maintaining interest.
However, if you watch, will you give us a summary of do did well and who flubbed?


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> Bonnie:
> I stand corrected.
> we know quarterbacks (2) that will grabbed , the other positions
> I'm not familiar with and would have trouble maintaining interest.
> However, if you watch, will you give us a summary of do did well and who flubbed?



The  experts  never seem to agree on who did well,  so time will probably give us those answers....  will check their report grades though.


----------



## Kaila

jerry old said:


> the draft LIVE tonight!
> 
> I'm a fan, but overkill?
> It's a game folks, just a game



They are desperate? 

Or they think the tv viewers are desperate?


----------



## Old Dummy

Somebody notify me on Labor Day weekend what happened. TIA!


----------



## JustBonee

From the Washington Post on on first  Draft Night ....

_*Home decor was the big winner of the night.* Bengals’ coach Zac Taylor went the opposite route of Kingsbury, looking hidden inside the conference room of a Courtyard Marriott somewhere, as the Wall Street Journal’s Jason Gay noted.

_


----------



## JustBonee

Some at home highlights  from  Thursday Night  ...  (Ohio State was well represented)


----------



## jerry old

Good click Bonnie, were all crazy.

Regarding those picked on the first round:  tomorrow's millionaires.


----------



## JustBonee

Burrow of course went to Bengals,  and Tua went to Miami.


----------



## jerry old

Bengals-something wrong with this team, they seem to always have high draft choices; yes they continue to flounder.


----------



## Kaila

Surprising that Packers took a promising QB in 1st round of Draft, when Aaron Rodgers is still going strong, and he's young compared to Drew Breez and Tom Brady.
  (And that pick will likely irritate Rodgers.  The Packers even traded later picks, to trade UP, to get the younger QB. )

Surprising that  Patriots did NOT take a promising QB, in first several Picks.

I am glad (and a bit surprised) that Jerry Jones did NOT take a QB, to irritate his young very talented one he already has for Dallas Cowboys.  
Good decision they took a Receiver for him, instead.

Perplexing that the Giants, once again, took someone who would be there in later rounds, as their prized very high 1st round #4 overall Pick.

Or perhaps, NOT perplexing.  

@Old Dummy
DO NOT read this post, until Labor Day.


----------



## jerry old

Was looking at Brady's bio (hope I remember correctly)
nine Super Bowls, won six and the saga continues.
Tampa may have Brady and Zonk, but they don't have the
horses to be in Super Bowl

Aaron Rodgers with his Fu Man Chu look scares me, but he
scared me every time he played against Cowboys.  Aaron
is  36...

Jerry happy,  happy, happy he got to be on TV, happy, happy, happy

His 250 million dollar yacht: sleeps 6 (or 8), has a crew of twenty?
He says he bought it (?) can't grasp whey a man in his middle seventies would make such a purchase.  (Is there a return clause when jerry dies?)  
That makes no sense, remember 'Upstairs-Downstairs' where the domestics far outnumber household members. 

Two maybe three teams are going to cut QB's for new arrivals,
think BB might be waiting to grab one of these guys -he always lurks around, snatching has-beens and pumping Patriot Blood into them.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Surprising that Packers took a promising QB in 1st round of Draft, when Aaron Rodgers is still going strong, and he's young compared to Drew Breez and Tom Brady.
> (And that pick will likely irritate Rodgers.  The Packers even traded later picks, to trade UP, to get the younger QB. )
> 
> Surprising that  Patriots did NOT take a promising QB, in first several Picks.
> 
> I am glad (and a bit surprised) that Jerry Jones did NOT take a QB, to irritate his young very talented one he already has for Dallas Cowboys.
> Good decision they took a Receiver for him, instead.
> 
> Perplexing that the Giants, once again, took someone who would be there in later rounds, as their prized very high 1st round #4 overall Pick.
> 
> Or perhaps, NOT perplexing.
> 
> @Old Dummy
> DO NOT read this post, until Labor Day.



Okay, I didn't. 

You doing okay?


----------



## Kaila

Thanks for asking, OldD.  It's been a difficult time, but hanging in here.....


----------



## Kaila

jerry old said:


> Tampa may have Brady and Zonk, but they don't have the
> horses to be in Super Bowl



They drafted some horses, but I have no idea if they are the right ones or not.




jerry old said:


> Two maybe three teams are going to cut QB's for new arrivals,
> think BB might be waiting to grab one of these guys



Good point!
  He surely wouldn't offer anything in trade for them and their present contracts.  He would wait till they are cut, for sure.   
He's got to add another QB, of some semblance or other.
They just have 2 back-up QB's and no Starter.  LOL
One of those 2 might be the Starter; no one will ever know how BB thinks.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Thanks for asking, OldD.  It's been a difficult time, but hanging in here.....



Am I allowed to read this ^ post?


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> Am I allowed to read this ^ post?



Aw, yes!  
You are actually welcome to read any posts you choose, but save the ones you want to, till Labor Day, when your outdoors and garden season is behind you, and you feel desperate again.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Aw, yes!
> You are actually welcome to read any posts you choose, but save the ones you want to, till Labor Day, when your outdoors and garden season is behind you, and you feel desperate again.



LOL, I'm always desperate.

You: "Difficult" because of the forced isolation? I hear ya on that. I went and jawboned with one of my lunch buddies today who lives a few miles from me. Another neighbor guy was there and we had a grand old time doing what old men do.

That's the extent of my social life for the past 6 weeks and it ain't cuttin' it.


----------



## Lethe200

I'll post separately a few articles about the 2020 NFL draft. Articles all seem to focus on just a few of the picks, for brevity's sake.

*2020 N.F.L. Draft: What We Learned*
Green Bay delivered the shock of the night drafting Jordan Love as a potential successor to Aaron Rodgers, Miami’s rebuild is coming to fruition and New England is still New England.
NY Times 25Apr2020

The 85th N.F.L. draft might have lacked the glitz of the Las Vegas Strip and bro-hugs with Roger Goodell, but the first virtual draft in league history still had its football pyrotechnics. There were a few chip shots, like quarterback Joe Burrow getting picked first overall by the Cincinnati Bengals. But there were also plenty of other surprises and intrigue — not all of it generated by the Raiders.

Here’s what we learned:

*Aaron Rodgers now knows how Brett Favre felt.*
Favre, umm, did not take it kindly when Green Bay drafted Rodgers with the 24th pick in 2005. The Packers traded up to select Jordan Love at No. 26, not because they envision him succeeding Rodgers this season, or even in 2021. The job still belongs to Rodgers, 36, who is under contract through 2023. But Green Bay, at a prime draft spot, did not ignore other areas of need — wide receiver, especially — so that Love can back up Rodgers indefinitely.

It is an ideal situation for Love to learn and listen, provided Rodgers — and Green Bay fans — treat Love better than Favre did him as a rookie. Rodgers spent three years backing up Favre before taking over at quarterback, and now Love might do the same to Rodgers.

Perhaps Rodgers can fend off Love, as Tom Brady did in New England with Jimmy Garoppolo, forcing Green Bay to deal the Utah State quarterback for other assets. The Packers did not improve their 2020 team on Thursday night, and Rodgers — when not wondering why the team hasn’t picked an offensive skill player in the first round since, well, him — surely could question how he now fits into the Packers’ long-term plans.

*The Dolphins tanking risk paid off.*
The Dolphins, despite razing the roster, won a few games last season — and still drafted the quarterback, Tua Tagovailoa, it was reportedly tanking for. That’s some good karma right there.

Miami’s grand plan started taking shape during free agency, when it lured cornerback Byron Jones, linebackers Kyle Van Noy and Elandon Roberts and the defensive end Emmanuel Ogbah. But it did not truly come to fruition until Thursday night, when the team could expend some of the draft capital it had compiled.

Miami took Tagovailoa at No. 5 and their future left tackle, Austin Jackson of Southern California, at No. 18 before trading down and adding an athletic corner, Noah Igbinoghene of Auburn, at No. 30. And they’re not done: The Dolphins have three picks Friday, when the second and third rounds are held, and nine (!) on Saturday, for rounds 4 through 7.

Jackson will bolster an offensive line that allowed 58 sacks last season, and Igbinoghene slides into the most improved secondary in the A.F.C. East. But Tagovailoa is the centerpiece, and for a team that’s been searching for a quarterback since Dan Marino retired, he represents an altogether fitting choice.

By shedding talent last off-season, the Dolphins chose an unpopular rebuilding path. They were chided and lampooned. It was a risk because weird things happen in the N.F.L. and even bad teams win sometimes. In the end, that strategy led them to Tagovailoa, who, because of health and durability concerns, is hardly a safe pick. But the Dolphins were rewarded for their aggressiveness once, and now they hope they will be again.

*The Patriots played to type.*
The Tom Brady era may be over in New England, but don’t expect coach Bill Belichick to change. The Patriots had the 23rd pick in the first round, but rather than use the spot to upgrade at, say, quarterback, it traded the pick to the Los Angeles Chargers and received a second-round pick (37th overall) and a third-round pick (71st overall) in return.

There’s a method to Belichick’s trades. The Patriots had traded a second-round pick last season to get wide receiver Mohamed Sanu, and have not made a first-round pick in four of the past eight years. Now they have 13 picks over the next two days of the draft.

But as NYTimes colleague Bill Pennington noted, the Patriots will probably have to trade a top player to create salary cap space. They currently have about $1 million in cap space, which isn’t enough to sign even their incoming draft class. But packaging, for example, the All-Pro guard Joe Thuney with a valuable 2021 pick would free up $15 million in cap space.

*The SEC remained dominant.*
The ultimate currency in any debate about the strongest college conference is how many players end up in the N.F.L. This year, the Southeastern Conference was undeniably the winner, with 15 of its players selected with the first 32 picks of the draft. Nine of those picks came from L.S.U., the national champions, and Alabama. Auburn and Georgia each had two players selected. Three Ohio State players were chosen Thursday, including the second (Chase Young) and third (Jeff Okudah) picks over all.


----------



## JustBonee

The SEC was dominant throughout,   yes  ...     but  the top three players to go Thursday Night were with Ohio State ties.


----------



## Lethe200

A second article on the 2020 NFL draft, below.

BTW, local talk about the SF Niners' draft choices is that they are VERY happy with their top 2 picks. *Javon Kinlaw *was selected to replace All-Pro DT DeForest Buckner, who was traded to create cap space and get return draft picks. 

Apparently the great Von Miller, OLB for the Denver Broncos, went absolutely ballistic upon hearing the Niners grabbed Kinlaw. He was sure GM Elway was going to take a receiver (which Elway did) but Miller desperately wished for Kinlaw. The Broncs' D is aging and porous, and apparently Miller considers Kinlaw an "instant impact" player. The Niners had the #1 rated D in the NFL before trading away Buckner. 

Back in the 2019 draft the AZ Cards chose QB Kyler Murray as the first draft pick, but the Niners had traded for the #2 spot because they were sure AZ would take a QB, and SF desperately wanted Nick Bosa, Joey Bosa's little brother. Nick rewarded the Niners' faith: PFF named *Bosa* as their 2019 Defensive Rookie of the Year. He totaled *80 pressures* with 10 sacks, 18 QB hits, and 52 QB pressures. SF fans hope we see Kinlaw competing for the 2020 DRoY.

The Niners #2 pick went to WR *Brandon Aiyuk*, Arizona State. They traded Emmanuel Sanders (again, a cap space issue; Sanders was QB Garoppolo's WR of choice in 2019) so needed a replacement. Aiyuk was one of the top three WR choices in a draft unusually deep with potentially good WRs.
====

*NFL draft winners and losers: Ravens' wisdom to the new Aaron Rodgers*
This year’s event was a welcome tonic to fans deprived of live sports. But not every team covered themselves in glory over the weekend
London Guardian U.S. 26 Apr 2020

The 2020 NFL draft wasn’t quite a live sporting event, but it was enough to distract fans from the global pandemic that has kept major leagues indefinitely suspended. Here are the teams that we think did the best and worst jobs of improving their future.

*Winners:
Baltimore Ravens*: Baltimore didn’t have many needs after winning 14 games in 2019, but general manager Eric DeCosta and head coach John Harbaugh maximized their positioning during the draft’s first two days.

After losing linebackers Patrick Onwuasor and Josh Bynes in free agency, the Ravens tapped rangy LSU linebacker Patrick Queen with their first pick (28th overall). Queen is undersized for the position, but possesses blistering sideline-to-sideline speed and strong pass coverage abilities. After Queen, Baltimore added Ohio State running back JK Dobbins, an exciting addition to Baltimore’s record-breaking rushing attack who should effectively spell 30-year-old starter Mark Ingram and backup Gus Edwards.

Instead of Queen or Dobbins, it was third-round pick Justin Madubuike that excited draft analysts the most. Some experts thought the brawny Texas A&M defensive tackle would go early in the second round, but he instead fell to Baltimore at pick No 71. When asked what his favorite part of playing football is, Madubuike told USA Today “I love putting my hand in somebody’s throat and pushing them all the way backward.” Add in fellow third-round pick Devin Duvernay, who logged 106 catches and nine touchdown receptions last year at Texas, and the Ravens left the 2020 draft looking like the biggest winners.

*Dallas Cowboys*: The question that vexes every team when drafting is whether you select the best player available or the player that fits your biggest need. The Cowboys entered the draft with one of the league’s most loaded offenses but still spent their first-round pick on Oklahoma wide receiver CeeDee Lamb, one of three standout receivers in the 2020 class. Dallas had more glaring needs at defensive back and defensive line, but wily owner and team president Jerry Jones decided on Lamb, who has the explosiveness, strength and route precision of a future superstar.

The gamble on Lamb may be worth it after Dallas unexpectedly landed Alabama cornerback Trevon Diggs in the second round. Diggs is a former receiver who converted to defensive back and excelled in 2019 with three interceptions, 11 pass breakups and is a player many scouts considered a first-round talent. Third-round pick Neville Gallimore is a mammoth interior defensive lineman that Dallas may have lucked into at pick No82 and fourth-round cornerback Reggie Robinson gives them depth at one of their weakest positions.

*Indianapolis Colts*: The Colts drafted some of the best players available and filled some of their biggest needs even without a first-round pick. Second-round pick Michael Pittman is one of the many stud receivers of this draft class; the USC product is a sturdy 6ft 4in with excellent hands and enough speed to become the Colts’ top receiver within the next few seasons. Running back Jonathan Taylor is one of the most successful college players of all-time – he became the first player in NCAA history to rush for over 6,000 yards in a three-year span – and possesses the strength and field vision consistent with the NFL’s most successful running backs. There is some concern about the amount of carries he took in college and whether that will hurt his durability, but his explosiveness and physicality give him one of the highest ceilings of any skill player in the draft.

Fifth-round selection Jacob Eason certainly looks the part of a future NFL starting quarterback – the Washington product stands 6ft 6in and has excellent arm strength – but must overcome the streaky tendencies that affected his 2019 season. He won’t play next year, but head coach Frank Reich may work to groom him as Indianapolis’s future starting QB.

*Losers:
Green Bay Packers*: It’s impossible to anoint any true “losers” before the drafted players begin their NFL careers, but Green Bay’s selections were extremely confusing for a team looking to win a title while the 36-year-old Aaron Rodgers is still one of the game’s best players. Widely expected to pick one of the many elite receivers in the draft, general manager Brian Gutekunst instead traded up from pick No 30 to select Utah State QB Jordan Love, who the team presumably expect to replace Rodgers in two or three years.

In the second round, Gutekunst and coach Matt LaFleur drafted bruising running back AJ Dillon even though the Packers already have two proven rushers in Aaron Jones and Jamaal Williams. Perhaps the front office expects Jones and Williams to leave town once they become free agents after next season, but it was still odd to see Green Bay spend their top two picks on positions they didn’t need to address.

Any angry Packers fan should remember the 2012 assessment of the Seattle Seahawks draft that called Russell Wilson “the worst pick in the entire draft” – before declaring this draft a failure. Even so, there doesn’t appear to be a player besides third-round tight end Josiah Deguara who looks primed to make an impact in 2020 for GBay.

*Las Vegas Raiders*: The Raiders maintained their eccentric draft-day tendencies with a host of confusing selections despite holding two first-round picks. Speedy Alabama receiver Henry Ruggs was one of the three elite players at the position (along with Lamb and Jerry Jeudy) but considered the least polished of the three. It was a forgivable selection, but few thought that Ruggs would be the first of a historically deep receiver class off the board.

It was eight picks after Ruggs when the Raiders stumped anybody who follows the draft: defensive back Damon Arnette was a strong defender on a loaded Ohio State defense, but most draftniks didn’t have him as a first-round player. Time will tell if Arnette becomes one of the better players on the Raiders secondary, but Mayock probably could have traded the 19th overall pick and stockpiled assets instead of spending it on a player nobody valued highly.

While the Raiders are always one of the most entertaining teams to follow on draft day, their inconsistency remains the only consistent thing about them.

*Denver Broncos*: Team president John Elway clearly wanted to supply new starting quarterback Drew Lock with weapons, which explains his selection of receivers Jerry Jeudy and KJ Hamler with Denver’s first two picks. The problem is that he didn’t do much to assure that Lock will be properly protected and given adequate time to get the ball to his new studs. While Elway drafted his center of the future in LSU’s Lloyd Cushenberry, Denver didn’t select an offensive tackle. That means the inconsistent, penalty-prone Garett Bolles will likely be the starting left tackle in Week 1.


----------



## Kaila

Those are interesting posts,  @Lethe200 
and @Bonnie 



Kaila said:


> He's got to add another QB, of some semblance or other.
> They just have 2 back-up QB's and no Starter. LOL
> One of those 2 might be the Starter; no one will ever know how BB thinks.



Now, after the NFL Draft is finished,
having since then added 2 Undrafted Rookie QB's, 
the Pats have 4 back-up QB's and no starter.  

But we can always repeat my understatement, above..... No one will ever know how BB thinks.




Old Dummy said:


> You: "Difficult" because of the forced isolation? I hear ya on that.



For me, it's "difficult" times, for other reasons, but I do hear *you, *and I'm glad you got to interact with someone other than/or in addition to, *us !  *


----------



## Lethe200

Another update, including other teams at the bottom of the article:

*Patriots passing on quarterbacks in NFL draft 'not by design' says Bill Belichick*
Belichick says plan to draft signal-caller ‘didn’t work out’
Reuters and Guardian sport: 26 Apr 2020

The New England head coach, Bill Belichick, has said not taking a quarterback in the Patriots’ first post-Tom Brady draft “was not by design,” but he has confidence in Jarrett Stidham and Brian Hoyer.

The Patriots selected 10 players in the 2020 NFL Draft, but did not recruit a signal-caller to compete with Stidham and Hoyer for the starting job. Brady, who led the Pats to six Super Bowl titles, signed with Tampa Bay last month.

“The bottom line is that we’re evaluating that position along with all the other ones,” Belichick told reporters Saturday. “We’ve drafted [quarterbacks] in multiple years, multiple points in the draft,” Belichick added. “Didn’t work out last three days. That wasn’t by design. It could have, but it didn’t.”

Belichick’s current starting options are Stidham, a fourth-round pick in 2019, and 34-year-old Hoyer, who returned to Foxboro last month on a one-year contract. “I like both those players,” Belichick said. “We’ve had Brian [Hoyer] a couple times. I think he certainly gives us a very solid level of play. We have a lot of confidence in him. On second-year prospect Stidham, Belichick said: “Jarrett had a good year last year. He improved a lot. We’ll see where that takes him. I have confidence in both players.”

ESPN’s Adam Schefter has reported that the Patriots will sign Brian Lewerke, an undrafted quarterback from Michigan State, in free agency. Lewerke passed for 3,079 yards with 17 touchdowns and 13 interceptions in 13 games for the Spartans as a 2019 senior. He is ranked first in the school’s history in total offense with 9,548 yards. Stidham appeared in three games as an NFL rookie, completing two passes for 14 yards with one interception.

The Patriots’ highest draft pick this year was safety Kyle Dugger, taken at No 37. The franchise also signed tight ends Devin Asiasi and Dalton Keene, plus three linebackers and three offensive linemen. Kicker Justin Wohrwasser, taken in the fifth round, has already attracted controversy with a tattoo, which he has denied represents a right-wing militia group.

Elsewhere, NFL teams are making free-agency moves following the completion of the draft. The New Orleans Saints have re-signed versatile quarterback Taysom Hill to a two-year, $21m contract, and are reportedly close to agreeing a surprise one-year deal with Jameis Winston, released by Tampa Bay to make way for Brady.

The Chicago Bears have signed Ledarius Mack, the brother of star linebacker Khalil Mack. Undrafted defensive end Ledarius collected eight sacks and led Buffalo with 12 tackles for loss in his senior year. “With Khalil’s brother, that’s definitely something that we’re looking forward to,” the Bears general manager, Ryan Pace, said. “It will be unique having two brothers on the same team.”

LSU tight end Thaddeus Moss, the son of Hall of Fame wide receiver Randy, will sign with Washington. The title-winning Tigers had a record 14 players drafted this year.

With their All-Pro T Joe Staley retiring after 13 yrs, 49ers acquired Redskins’ star tackle Trent Williams in exchange for draft picks.

No one can figure out why the Bears added more tight ends in the draft. They now have 10 on the team roster.

Already, attention is turning to 2021. Clemson quarterback Trevor Lawrence has been installed as the heavy favorite to be next year’s No 1 pick, ahead of fellow QBs Justin Fields (Ohio State) and D’Eriq King (Miami), and Oregon offensive tackle Penei Sewell.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe 200
We've become dependent on you the NFL breaddown as a whole;
we can muddle through our teams of our choice, the entire caliber of the other teams is a mystery-that is where you are valued.
Brady and Zonk caused a big splash    in the NFC South.
The question is Matt Ryan, can he out dual Brady, he did for half a game in the Super Bowl. 
Now, I don't think that can sweep the Saints of Falcons.
(The Panthers are an unknown.)
I will say, there are some old QB's in that league.

I have to go with the Saints.

Waiting for your rebuttal.

Cowboys may win division, look for trades of the so-so receivers for defensive backs.  If jerry can be controlled.


----------



## Lethe200

Another article on the interesting QB draft pick that Green Bay made. If Brady could leave the Pats, someday we might see Rodgers' name attached to another team?

I think we have some Packers fans here, what do they think? Rodgers has been such a great player for so long, but it's been hard for GBay to compete with the massive contracts being thrown around nowadays. GBay remains the only publicly-owned team in the NFL.
====

*The Green Bay Packers stiffed Aaron Rodgers again and now divorce beckons*
Green Bay failed to give the star quarterback the receivers he needs in last week’s draft. It could be the final straw as the end of his career nears
London Guardian U.S.  27 Apr 2020 08

In 2019, the Green Bay Packers no longer needed Aaron Rodgers to be Aaron Rodgers. Now it seems they’re closer than ever to not needing Aaron Rodgers at all.

Make no mistake, the Packers moving up to select quarterback Jordan Love in the first round of last week’s draft was a signal that Rodgers’ time in Green Bay is coming to an end, sooner rather than later. That his eventual exit will mirror that of Brett Favre is a juicy bit of irony: The young pup quarterback with all the physical tools, selected at the end of the first round, and asked to learn from the old pro, whose own physical gifts have started to wane.

The hit rate on quarterbacks in that late first- to early second-round window is iffy to say the least. There is a reason they are still on the board – full of untapped potential in the eyes of the coaches; but often stuck with a debilitating flaw in reality. Between picks 20 and 40, there have been 29 Pro Bowl berths, 21 of which are made up by Rodgers and Drew Brees. For each Lamar Jackson, there’s a Geno Smith or a Brandon Weeden or a Johnny Manziel.

It’s not crazy for the Packers to think about the future, certainly not if they believe Love has the potential to be an All-Pro quarterback. But why now? That’s the question.

The Packers were a game away from the Super Bowl last season. Rodgers is on the other side of his otherworldly peak, but he remains one of the best quarterbacks in the sport, one of the rare few who can balance efficiency with explosiveness. Rodgers needed a little bit more help in the passing game, that’s all. Not picking a receiver in a class loaded with sure-fire stars was a clear message to Rodgers: our success isn’t dependent on you.

The Packers spent the rest of the draft committing to their run game, moving away from the all-pass, all-the-time offense that was constructed around vintage Rodgers back in the Mike McCarthy days. They added three interior offensive linemen, a thumping running back, and a tight end/H-back, Josiah Deguara, who will serve the function of a modern fullback: shifting across the formation, from the backfield to the slot, as a blocker and pass catcher. Sound familiar? It’s a similar model to the one the 49ers have built in San Francisco, the one that waxed Green Bay in last season’s NFC Championship game.

Defense and run game, that’s the Packers’ identity going forward. They spent over $100m this offseason to upgrade a defense that was good against the pass but lousy against the run in 2019.

The trend started last year. The Packers became more of a run-based team, with their rushing offense ranked fourth in the league in efficiency while their passing game slipped outside the top 10. Rather than try to upgrade the skill spots, in a class loaded with receiving talent – of varying shapes, speeds, and body sizes (a receiver for all your needs! – the Packers doubled down on their run-first approach.

All of this points to the inevitable: A Rodgers-Packers divorce.

The timing of the split isn’t tricky to figure out unless Rodgers tries to preemptively force a move. All signs point to 2022. Trade Rodgers now, and it would trigger a $45.9m cap charge. Wait until 1 June, however, and that number drops to a more palatable $14m in 2020 with the rest of the money pushed to 2021.

Moving on that quick would be in the event of Rodgers demanding a trade. More likely, the Packers have two years on the clock. Super Bowl or bust, as it has been for the better part of a decade. By the time 2022 rolls around, a Rodgers-trade cap hit will be easier to navigate, with a charge of just $17m.

By that time, the team would hope Love has been able to grow and develop on the bench. And even if he hasn’t, it will be his time anyway – teams don’t trade up in the first-round for a quarterback and not give them a look at some point.

The doomsday scenario for Green Bay, of course, is that Rodgers demands out now. Listen closely enough and you can almost hear him venting: What? You don’t believe in me any longer? Ship me somewhere else. I’ll show you.

Such a situation has the potential to get just as ugly as Favre’s exit when Rodgers joined the team. And now comes the careful combing of Rodgers’ record: Did he only shine against bad teams? Is one championship enough?

No and yes. Rodgers remains an All-Pro caliber player. His arm strength is still there, his accuracy on point, his movement, the area that makes him an all-time-great, has only become more refined as he has aged.

In 2019, Rodgers’ numbers across the board were excellent, even if some of the visceral signs of greatness had dipped. Instead of eight to 10, what-in-the-world throws a game, there were two. And that was by design. But his efficiency numbers held firm, as much a part of Rodgers’ brilliance as his wild, off-platform throws. He finished third in the league in big-time throws v turnover worthy throws, and sixth in completion percentage on throws under pressure. Together, they represent the best statistic we currently have of a quarterback as a “passing playmaker”. Talk of any decline has been greatly overstated.

Teams would be queuing up to grab a quarterback fitting that profile tomorrow, and would be happy to fork over a significant asking price to boot. If 2022 is the date, Rodgers will be 38, with enough years in the tank for a team to justify handing over a high draft pick or two. Already, teams will be preparing their cap sheets with the idea of snagging Rodgers between now and then.

It’s over to the quarterback himself, now. He has every right to be pissed off, while also understanding that this is how The Game works – being on the other side of it himself should provide some perspective.

Now, does he stick or twist? Spend two seasons trying to deliver another title to Green Bay or try to force his way out before next season, whenever that winds up being? His heart probably says the latter, but Rodgers has always been the analytical type.

Two years, then out: the Packers are officially on the clock.


----------



## jerry old

Having any sympathy for Rogers is difficult.  He has broke too
many hearts in Dallas.  
I cannot remember the year, but he beat the Cowboys with an
injured left leg.  He could barely hobble.
That cripple rolled out to his right and put the ball in the
end zone.
(not to mention the two Championship Games 65 and 66 games  those gangsters won) plus the two playoff games. Grrrr

Yes, you posted good informative info, still....

The power base now appears to lay on the west coast:
SF, La, Seattle...but if Rogers stays in Green Bay-dangerous
AFC Ravens, Chiefs, Chargers(?)  is Houston's QB for real?
Go with KC.

Hey, that's all wrong, this is the year of the Cowboys( we keep muttering that to ourselves).


----------



## Ken N Tx

jerry old said:


> Hey, that's all wrong, this is the year of the Cowboys( we keep muttering that to ourselves).


They can go to the Super Bowl if they buy tickets..


----------



## Kaila

Dallas Cowboys did draft some good players.


----------



## Lethe200

Saints fans will find this NY Times article an interesting read:

*Jameis Winston’s Next Act: Where Else but New Orleans?*
Displaced by one great quarterback, Winston will now back up another with the Saints. How he reinvents himself there depends entirely on him.
NY Times April 29, 2020

_(edited for length)_
Jameis Winston’s high-profile career, through college and five seasons in the N.F.L., has been defined as much by its volatility – extreme highs and perplexing lows – as his transgressions, and it feels, to a degree, like he has spent most of it encountering trouble and then trying to dodge it.

Winston’s career has come to be defined by two almost farcical accomplishments. He spawned memes that have persisted since, as a college student, he continually got into trouble with the law; and he stirred wagers last season at Tampa Bay as he approached ignominy: Would he become the first player to throw for 30 touchdowns and 30 interceptions in the same season? (He would.)

Throughout all the recklessness and indiscretions, Winston has projected confidence, certain in his talent and where it could lead him. Now it has led him to New Orleans, where Winston, unable to find a starting job elsewhere after Tampa Bay signed Tom Brady, agreed to a one-year deal to back up the Saints’ Drew Brees.

Learning from Brees and Coach Sean Payton, an excellent molder of quarterbacks, could help Winston, the Buccaneers’ franchise leader in passing yardage and touchdowns, re-establish his value. But whether he uses this transition to steady himself and his career depends entirely on him.

Across his five years in Tampa Bay, he played for three head coaches. But in his final season there, he was led by an all-star staff that included Arians, the head coach; Christensen, the quarterbacks coach; and Byron Leftwich, the offensive coordinator. They were unable to leverage Winston’s superior arm strength and improve his risk management.

He led the league in passing yardage, but also in interceptions, the exasperating totality of his performance embodied by his final four games. In them, he passed for 450 yards in consecutive victories, then threw a combined six interceptions in consecutive losses. His final pass as a Buccaneer was intercepted (No. 30) and returned for the winning touchdown in overtime.

The next day, Arians, musing on off-season quarterback machinations, savaged Winston to reporters, saying, “If we can win with this one, we can definitely win with another one, too.”

Here is where a wiseacre would note that it makes sense for Winston to play for the Saints – who also play in the N.F.C. South and who have picked off his throws 10 times – because he has so much experience throwing to the Saints already, anyway.

The situations are not totally analogous, but Winston, at 26, is facing a similar demarcation point in his career as Brees, 41, did 14 years ago. When speaking with his teammates, Brees often likens an N.F.L. career to a ticking bomb, because it can end at any time. For him, it nearly did, at the end of the 2005 season. With free agency looming, he sustained a shoulder injury so severe that his surgeon later called Brees’s comeback the most remarkable one among his former patients.

In New Orleans, Brees has won a Super Bowl, smashed passing records and developed into one of the best quarterbacks in N.F.L. history. Spending a year under Payton’s tutelage won’t automatically produce a comparable restorative effect on Winston’s future. And even though Winston challenges what Payton, a strict adherent to his mentor Bill Parcells’s commandments for quarterbacks, prioritizes at the position – ball security – there was no better landing spot for Winston than New Orleans.

The Saints’ opportunism, in flouting the notion that the only way to procure young talent is through the draft, yielded a credible and relatively cap-friendly backup. This frees Taysom Hill, the nominal third-stringer, to do what he does best as long as Brees is starting: play other positions.

With the primary inflection points of the off-season now complete, only a few teams’ quarterback situations remain unsettled: Chicago, Washington and maybe New England, where, barring a sudden change, Jarrett Stidham has the unenviable task of succeeding Brady.


----------



## jerry old

Maybe so, with a good coach that observes every move, with
massive OL support; but it is hard, hard to brake habits when
pressing to do well.
Payton, like all coaches, frowns on running QB, but Winston is
young, strong and 230 or so, everyone else is letting their QB
run, why not Payton?

Now, explain Pam Newton?  
Cardinals need a good qb  and might well pick him up.  However, Pam's best bet is to wait for the season to open and
determine who has the greatest need.  
Also, what if a semi-decent QB gets injured early in the season?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Kaila said:


> Dallas Cowboys did draft some good players.


They usually do.. ☹


----------



## jerry old

typical cowboy fan:
"Ah, they win a few, lose a few, what'cha want?"

Next year's draft concern is-Jerry's getting old, their going to
have to draft a media hog.


----------



## JustBonee

Since his release from the Bengals,   will  Andy Dalton be Patriots next QB?

I'm  waiting to see  Brady-Gronk  Part 2 in Tampa!   

_William Hill Sports Book on Thursday released their odds on who is favored to win the 2020 NFL Comeback Player of the Year Award, and Gronkowski tops the list at 3/1 odds. The player with the next-best odds is Pittsburgh Steelers quarterback Ben Roethlisberger — who is coming off shoulder injury that required surgery and limited him to two games in 2019 — at 7/2.
_
https://www.yardbarker.com/nfl/arti..._comeback_player_of_the_year/s1_8061_31896335


----------



## Kaila

I was shocked to see that Dallas Cowboys signed veteran QB, Andy Dalton.
They have a great young QB already....

But I read that they got Dalton cheap, and it's just to have the back-up,
and that he wanted to sign there, because he already *has* a home there, he owns,
and went to college near there, etc....

So maybe it's true, that he's just for a back-up.
Seemed odd, especially as they had balked at paying up for the young highly promising one, they already are fortunate to have.


----------



## jerry old

doesn't make a lot of sense to me, perhaps he is trade bait...
I think he has a lot of football in him OR:
Jerry Jones has the ability to 'cloud men's mind's...
including his own.


----------



## Kaila

jerry old said:


> perhaps he is trade bait...



That seemed an interesting possible idea to me.....

But today, I see the Cowboys dropped their previous Back-Up QB, so I guess Dalton is actually it, now.


----------



## jerry old

I can't remember the entire entry promo for "The Shadow."
Jerry must have it memorized,  'Who know  the evil that lurks in the hearts of men...he has the ability to cloud
men's mine...Only the Shadow Knows...'

So it is with Mr. Jones, if we  can alter 'The Shadow's' intro
a bit.
Only Mr. Jones know what goes on in his mind, (at his age
he sometimes forgets) if he sees a media camera he forgets
entirely and swags on over to enlighten anyone that will listen.

Now he has his oldest son with him on announcements:
I assume that his to haul Daddy back into reality when he takes one of his flings.
Poor old Jerry, I would have a bit of sympathy for him, as
he may not live to see his   'Boy's' capture another super bowl, but it is difficult have a lot of sympathy for a man flouting his 250 million dollar yacht.


----------



## Ken N Tx

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/don-shula-has-died.48853/#post-1339144


----------



## fmdog44

Trade said:


> Back on topic. Back when I followed football Green Bay was my favorite team. But it's been a while. Is Bart Starr still quarterbacking for them?


yes


----------



## jerry old

No baseball, no basketball, soccer, there is wrestling, but I've
haven't  sunk that far yet.
Have several decades of Dallas Cowboy stories, from the 60's to today.
Don Meredith tells this story of Dallas Cowboy fullback, Walt Garrison.  Walt was the only running back you could depend on every time.

I would tell Walt in the huddle, 'Walt we need five yards. He'd
get the yards every time.'
Then at other times,  'I'd say, Walt we need eleven yards.
He'd get us five yards, every time.

Walt recalls a question he asked Darrell Royal:
"I asked Darrell Royal, the coach of the Texas Longhorns, why he didn't recruit me and he said: 'Well, Walt, we took a look at you and you weren't any good.'" ~ Walt Garrison


----------



## Ken N Tx

jerry old said:


> 'Well, Walt, we took a look at you and you weren't any good.'"


----------



## Kaila

Those stories are all hilarious,  @jerry old 



jerry old said:


> Walt was the only running back you could depend on every time.
> 
> I would tell Walt in the huddle, 'Walt we need five yards. He'd
> get the yards every time.'
> Then at other times, 'I'd say, Walt we need eleven yards.
> He'd get us five yards, every time.


----------



## Lethe200

I think Jason Gay of the Wall St. Journal is one of the funniest columnists ever. He lives in Massachusetts and wrote this about why he's so excited that golf courses are reopening:

*You Can Play Golf Again. I Can’t Play Golf Ever.*
Wall St. Journal by Jason Gay, May 7, 2020

"…..But this [the lockdown] is why golfers are so happy to get out there again, why they’re celebrating the course re-openings across the country. It’s why they’ve been flipping out in my home state of Massachusetts, where, until Thursday, golf remained temporarily banned, along with sales of recreational marijuana.

Folks, *Tom Brady* and *Gronk* are gone. Opening day at Fenway Park passed without the crack of a bat. If you can’t smoke weed or play golf, I don’t really know what the point of Massachusetts is anymore. "


----------



## Kaila

It seemed strange to me,
that such a big deal was made, about announcing the 2020 NFL Games Schedule,

this past Thursday, when we all knew it is not at all likely to proceed as "pre-planned" ….

and then, right after that, there came the 'usual' but now presently under virus-conditions,
rather  strange-seeming,
hours and days and articles, of analysis following the schedule announcement, regarding which teams had the hardest or easiest of schedules, the most or fewest miles to travel, etc, etc.....

And now, only 4 days later, yesterday.....
came the articles about the changes and cancellations to that announced schedule,
that are somewhat likely, 
although even those too,  are less than 50/50 likely.....
included shifting the entire first 4 weeks NFL scheduled games, to be tacked on to the _*end*_ of the season instead of the beginning.... that would make the Playoffs begin in February....etc....

In open stadiums in the winter??? With or without fans????

What really *was, or* *is, * the point, in releasing and planning.... the unplannable, and the most-likely to be cancelled plans?

I am missing the point, I think.

I just don't comprehend.....


----------



## jerry old

Watched rerun of Rams beat Cowboys for divisional title.

The cowboys have lost eight consecutive playoff games on the road.
Those are not consecutive years, I hope.
To angry to pull up playoff losses on goggle: maybe, just maybe new coach does better than Mr. Garrett.
Cowboys win a lot of games, are always in playoff picture, but flop around in-ah, I'm just making myself upset.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe 200
Come on, give us a hint on who you want to see in Super Bowl.


----------



## DaveA

I've lost track.  Is there going to be a "fake' baseball season played in Arizona?


----------



## JustBonee

DaveA said:


> I've lost track.  Is there going to be a "fake' baseball season played in Arizona?









  ....    MONEY  seems to be standing in the way right now ...lol


----------



## jerry old

good answer bonnie, but just in case they don't play and don't get the tv money,
it would help if you would send $5.00 to each and every team.

You to Dave A, forget contributing to cancer research, Red Cross...
We have to keep these mega-rich folks living the life their used  toooo
Write those checks today.✍         
It's not robbery it is the American pastime


----------



## Kaila

I had been going to suggest something similar to what @jerry old  wrote. 

If you pay them, @DaveA  , then they might.  

Thanks for the truthful reply, @Bonnie 



jerry old said:


> Write those checks today.✍


----------



## JustBonee

NFL  Football Season   ... what will happen?  ...  No Hall of Fame game this year, or enshrinement.

The 2020 Pro Football Hall of Fame enshrinement ceremony -- scheduled for Aug. 8 -- has been postponed until Aug. 5 to 9, 2021.
https://www.upi.com/Sports_News/NFL...l-of-Fame-Game-due-to-pandemic/1261593087855/


----------



## jerry old

Poo, well I've wondered about those massive linemen-shoulder to shoulder,
seemed dangerous to me.
I guess it is  a wise thing to do.


----------



## JustBonee

More talk about  the upcoming NFL  football season.... 1) making  plans for  covering the first 6-8 rows of seats around all the NFL stadiums.  People who have those seats would be offered different options for giving up their seats for the year  ...

2)  Then they are also saying any players or coaches who don't feel comfortable playing this season,  can opt out for the year w/o penalty.  

Wonder how this will play out, if it does at all. ..????


----------



## Kaila

Thanks for the comments, to ponder, Bonnie.....

One does wonder how those ideas would play out....if they ever do play out 

What would eliminating those rows of seats accomplish?
I dont comprehend that.

And ..."without penalty"  
Except that the entire world of internet would criticize their decision, no matter what they decided?

None of it is making any sense to me....
It seems like just no one knows what to do.

I also wondered if that game above, was cancelled due to the players playing so close to each other, as Jerry described?
OR, because of the State rules (Ohio) where is was going to take place?

Or, the pandemic itself?  Legal liabilities?  Just wondered .....

Lots of wonderings...no answers to be found, it seems to me..... 

but comments and thoughts welcomed....


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie & Kaila
I don't think anyone comprehends what is going to happen.
As long as their is money to be made. I suppose they will find a way.
(What, dress in  bio suits?)

Cultural Comment: (From Goggle)
You want to get weird: goggle NFL players making 30 million per year.
Okay, now goggle those making over 20 million per year.
We are contributing in our own tiny way.

Your Symphony Orchestra Musician makes 40K per year
The Conductor makes up to  140 K up to 170K*

Ballet: 30-40K (journeymen)
The Principal dancers make up to 180K
 (There are no star ballet stars, their called principals-didn't know that.) 

*What is it that a conductor does?
We  can't quantify precisely- Goggle says?

(Excuse artsy-fartsy statements, working on essay for personal pleasure.)


----------



## Kaila

I know I cannot, and do not, comprehend the salaries of professional athletes.

Why someone who is offered 7 million wants 9 million... etc, etc.....

Other than, that the owners are extremely wealthy, so why wouldn't the workers want some of that?

Spectators of all sorts of athletics, have always just enjoyed seeing what the human body can do, and also enjoy rooting for a team, or a game, often with others.


Did the salaries for professional sports athletes,
used to be substantially lower, ???
Before the huge corporate interests, and the huge cable TV networks, etc, got involved in sports?

As well as prior to the way the current, modern owners are making extreme extra money in so many manners, off of the athletes, even personally, such as from selling stuff with the athletes names on them?  
And owners and tv networks, and other businesses,  additionally profiting from other income at the stadiums, etc?


----------



## 911

I saw on TV that changing the “Redskins” name is in the news again. The stadium sponsor (I think it’s FedEx) wants them to change their name. Most people are saying to leave it up to the fans.

I think they should call the team the “Washington Whiteskins.” I doubt if anyone would complain. I know the baseball team was named the Senators at one time and the Capitals is already in use, so maybe the Washington Representatives. No, that doesn’t sound right. Any ideas?


----------



## JustBonee

911 said:


> I saw on TV that changing the “Redskins” name is in the news again. The stadium sponsor (I think it’s FedEx) wants them to change their name. Most people are saying to leave it up to the fans.
> 
> I think they should call the team the “Washington Whiteskins.” I doubt if anyone would complain. I know the baseball team was named the Senators at one time and the Capitals is already in use, so maybe the Washington Representatives. No, that doesn’t sound right. Any ideas?




Not football of course,   but why aren't the Cleveland Indians in any discussions about controversial  names in sports?


----------



## jerry old

Last season, Jerry Jones was being interviewed at halftime; the Cowboys were winning and he was happy,  happy...
He was asked about salaries, players and the other personnel it takes to run a team.

"We make an obscene amount of money."

That makes your head rattle.


----------



## jerry old

I wish we could get a turnip farmer to drive his team to these folks that want
to change the  names of everything and stuff a turnip in their pie hole.


----------



## 911

jerry old said:


> Last season, Jerry Jones was being interviewed at halftime; the Cowboys were winning and he was happy,  happy...
> He was asked about salaries, players and the other personnel it takes to run a team.
> 
> "We make an obscene amount of money."
> 
> That makes your head rattle.


The majority comes from TV, thanks to us suckers that pay high cable and satellite bills, not to mention NFL ticket. How much money is made on shirts with the player’s name? Shirts can run from $125-200. That’s just insane. A name and the Nike Swoosh and that’s what run’s the price up. I would imagine that a game Jersey with the player’s name and Nike Swoosh costs about $12-15 to produce in China or Malaysia.

Parking is anywhere from $25-75, depending on how close the lot is to the stadium. Beer runs about $12 and a hot dog about $8. When I went to the Steelers game this past season with another couple. For travel, tickets, food, lodging, etc., my Saturday afternoon until Sunday night when I got home, I had spent around $850.00.


----------



## 911

I seriously doubt if Washington will bend. I think they will hang onto the Redskins monicker. Most football fans call them the “Skins” anyway.
But, if FedEx demands they change, then they probably will.


----------



## 911

Bonnie said:


> Not football of course,   but why aren't the Cleveland Indians in any discussions about controversial  names in sports?


Indians alone is probably OK. If they were labeled a tribe name, like “The Cleveland Arapaho’s” that may be an issue. (I guess. I can’t figure it out anymore.)


----------



## jerry old

911: spending 850.00 to take guest to the evil Steelers game.

Jerry Jones says, 'That my kind'a man.'

You can come to Cowboys Stadium, pay 100.00 for standing room only-on your feet
well over two hours to watch the Cowboys flub the game away.  That was three years ago, no doubt Jerry has raised the price.


----------



## 911

Bonnie said:


> Not football of course,   but why aren't the Cleveland Indians in any discussions about controversial  names in sports?


Now it’s sounding like the Indians are going to change their name. What this amounts to is that money talks. The big companies that support the pro teams financially have the power, but what is driving this are the mobs are in control. It seems that many, many things are now racist and that has become the word that everyone and every company is attempting to avoid being called.

Over the years, I have been called so many different vile and vulgar names that some of them I don’t even know what they are. But, I never paid any attention to being called a name. I don’t understand why the name “Redskin” is racist. We just always called them “the Skins.” If I was called a white skin, I wouldn’t bat an eye.

What about the university, “The Florida Seminoles?” There is a college in North Carolina named Catawba College. Their mascot is the Indians. So, they are the Catawba Indians. The Catawba Indian tribe has granted them permission to use that name. So, Catawba Indians are OK, but not the Cleveland Indians. Confusing to say the least.


----------



## JustBonee

_Now it’s sounding like the Indians are goi_ng to change their name.

Some really strange names in the discussion  .....  I like Rockers..
https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...-team-name-here-are-some-of-the-best-options/


----------



## Lethe200

The average length of time for an NFL player is only *3.3 years.*

The average salary as of 2017 was *$2.7 million.*

Both baseball and basketball players make more, on average, and have longer careers.


----------



## peppermint

Trade said:


> I'm a Vietnam Veteran and I fully support what Colin Kaepernick is doing. Don't feel slapped in the face at all.


Really...Wow!!!!  My Dad was a Veteran, he would never disrespect the USA Flag....  (But you can have your say) It's supposed to be a free country...


----------



## Camper6

Bonnie said:


> Not football of course,   but why aren't the Cleveland Indians in any discussions about controversial  names in sports?


They are in discussions. And that logo you posted is Chief Wahoo.  He's no longer there.  They have removed him.


----------



## JustBonee

Camper6 said:


> They are in discussions. And that logo you posted is Chief Wahoo.  He's no longer there.  They have removed him.



Yes, I know.   I am from the Cleveland area..  that's where I grew up.


----------



## jerry old

The post regarding name changes makes you realize how unimportant your opinion is...

I do know Cleveland Browns are named after coach Paul Brown, so Kaila how about
the New England Patriots being named The Belichicks?

Bonnies list of potential names for Cleveland Baseball, like some, didn't like others. so,

Lake Erie was almost declared a fire hazard in the 60' so potential names for the
Indians are the:  Blazers, Hellfire Boys,...


----------



## Camper6

Bonnie said:


> Yes, I know.   I am from the Cleveland area..  that's where I grew up.


I followed baseball for a long time.  I pitched when I was young.  Bob Feller was one of my idols.
But I pulled for the Detroit Tigers and I always looked forward to opening day when Bob Feller opened against Hal Newhouser.  We used to skip school and listen to it on the radio.  Short wave. American Radio Services for the military.  There's something about a radio broadcast that makes it much more interesting than a television broadcast.  The announcers were fantastic. We had visitors from Cleveland and they couldn't believe how much we knew about baseball in the U.S.  I'm from Canada.


----------



## jerry old

Camper 6:
I became a casual Dodger fan in 1954.
I had to root for the Indians to beat the hated Giants
The newspapers predicted the Tribe would win-hands down.  There  pitching staff of
Lemon, Wynn, Garica with Feller in the wings.
You remember the results: Giants in four straight.
My question: Did Bob Feller pitch at all in that series? 

Don't miss baseball that much, but like the dogfights between the Yanks and Red Socks.

Quit the Dodgers when Koufax retired.
Watched or listened to Tx Rangers when Nolan Ryan was pitching.


----------



## jerry old

Read Leathe 200 average salary of NFL salaries
Goggled Cowboy's salaries, the last player listed on salaries is someone named Saivion
Smith at 610,000 per year.  I have never heard of him.

Offensive linemen make far less that 'the skilled position players,' but they can play
for 12 years or longer.  A couple million a year is sufficient reason to show up for work.

911 Post on Corporate America becoming involved in American Professional sports
it made me uneasy. 
 I think the more capitalist ventures are involved with sports the more avenues are
opened to manipulate the results.  My thinking is not clear on this topic, it just makes me uneasy.

(AT&T pays the Cowboys 19 million a year to have their logo on top of the stadium
which is not a large sum when some of the players are making that as an annual
salary, but I wonder if there are other entanglements.)


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> The post regarding name changes makes you realize how unimportant your opinion is...
> 
> I do know Cleveland Browns are named after coach Paul Brown, so Kaila how about
> *the New England Patriots being named The Belichicks?*
> 
> Bonnies list of potential names for Cleveland Baseball, like some, didn't like others. so,
> 
> Lake Erie was almost declared a fire hazard in the 60' so potential names for the
> Indians are the:  Blazers, Hellfire Boys,...



The Patriots aren't going to have to worry about changing their name,  are they ⁉


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie said:


> The Patriots aren't going to have to worry about changing their name,  are they ⁉
> 
> Nope, Pats are safe, just an example.
> Paul Brown and the New owner of the team were trying to think of a name, Paul Brown said, 'Well how about the Cleveland Browns.'  Why the owner agreed-only he knows.
> My information came off of NFL today: maybe not true, maybe true.
> Goggle says it did not happen that way, but their explanation is not gospel.
> Paul Brown's was probably the greatest coach football has produced.


----------



## Kaila

I'm not against the name changes  (though not to Belichecks, haha)

I spent a chunk of my life near Cleveland too.... Rockers is fun, Bonnie.  
How about Cleveland Courage ?


----------



## 911

peppermint said:


> Really...Wow!!!!  My Dad was a Veteran, he would never disrespect the USA Flag....  (But you can have your say) It's supposed to be a free country...


I’m the same as your dad. I wish these teams would have a moment of silence prior to the playing of the National Anthem. Then, anyone that wishes could stand on their head as far as I am concerned. I can just see me at Parris Island taking a knee. Yeah, that would be OK. I would be assigned to permanent latrine orderly.  

Ever since I can remember, I was to stand for the playing of the National Anthem. Ever since the Supreme Court allowed the flag to be burned and cited that action to be the 1st Amendment or Free Speech, lack of respect went out the window.


----------



## 911

I don’t know if anyone else watched the Reelz Channel last night (7/5), but they had a special on about Aaron Hernandez and it was pretty much centered on his jail time with his lover, Kyle Kennedy. Kennedy revealed a lot of accusations that I had never heard before. Aaron was serving a life sentence w/o parole for the murder of Odin Lloyd, his girlfriend’s brother. The police believe that the reason he killed Lloyd was because Lloyd knew about his homosexual tendencies and didn’t trust him to keep his mouth shut. 

According to Kennedy, Hernandez did kill the two people that he was tried for, but was found not guilty. Kennedy also revealed that he was Hernandez’s in prison lover. I won’t print the details of what Kennedy confessed to that Aaron did because it may violate the forum’s rules, but the accusations, if true, would really surprise me.

As I watched the 2-hour show, it brought back a lot of memories of when I would have to go into prisons to interview suspects. I think the worse part of being in prison is not for the prisoner, but his/her family. The prisoner doesn’t see how the family reacts after the visit. I have seen several family members cry their eyes out after a visit. I often had wished that prisoners would see what grief they cause their family members. Maybe they would think twice before repeating their mistakes.


----------



## jerry old

Good post 911.
Hernandea's  actions were shocking.  A man, we thought, had it made.
The documentary I saw, many years ago only gave the motive as: Hernandea
was miffed over a very minor incident in a bar, he and  his gang bangers killed
the other boys.
Your explanation makes a lot more sense.
Never understood gangbangers
Never understood girly boys

I do understand the pain criminals bring to their families.
I've been in a lot of jails and prisons (work related) the slamming of those steel doors by  mechanical thrust had the sound of finality.


----------



## 911

jerry old said:


> Good post 911.
> Hernandea's  actions were shocking.  A man, we thought, had it made.
> The documentary I saw, many years ago only gave the motive as: Hernandea
> was miffed over a very minor incident in a bar, he and  his gang bangers killed
> the other boys.
> Your explanation makes a lot more sense.
> Never understood gangbangers
> Never understood girly boys
> 
> I do understand the pain criminals bring to their families.
> I've been in a lot of jails and prisons (work related) the slamming of those steel doors by  mechanical thrust had the sound of finality.


The bar incident that you are referring to was in a favorite bar of Hernandez. The one fellow bumped into him and caused him to spill his drink. He told Kennedy that he felt disrespected. Him and another friend waited in the parking garage for a few hours until the two men exited the bar, got in their car in the parking garage and they followed them. When they stopped at a light, Hernandez reached across his driver and unloaded his pistol into the car with the 2 men, killing them both.


----------



## Lethe200

peppermint said:


> Really...Wow!!!!  My Dad was a Veteran, he would never disrespect the USA Flag....  (But you can have your say) It's supposed to be a free country...



??? Kaep's kneeling had nothing to do with the flag. He knelt during the National Anthem, on the advice of a *veteran, who suggested to him it was a more respectful way to protest.*


----------



## jerry old

There playing baseball in Taiwan.
The clip only showed pitcher and batter, the seats behind home plate are full of
stuffed animals... no fans were viewed?
The stuffed animal 'are for atmosphere.'

Goggle:  less than 500 cases in Taiwan, they jumped on preventing spread of virus immediately, following guidelines of S. Korea.  Business and schools are functioning as normal.
Yes, fans can attend, but must practice social distancing...clips show sparse, very sparse
attendance.  
The games are broadcast: fulfill contracts-don't know.


----------



## jerry old

Local news: sportscaster said KC qb Mahomes signed contract for *half-a-billion *dollars, he repeated it, least we doubt the figure.

Tx Rangers will open season July 24, whether fans will be allowed in is still not settled.
(-Clyde they done lost their minds again.
 -Reckon so.)


----------



## moviequeen1

I think Kansas City Chiefs QB Patrick Mahomes extended new contract for $ 503 million over the next 10yrs is DISGUSTING! Nobody is worth that amount of $
As the saying goes"Greed is Good"


----------



## jerry old

moviequeen1 said:


> I think Kansas City Chiefs QB Patrick Mahomes extended new contract for $ 503 million over the next 10yrs is DISGUSTING! Nobody is worth that amount of $
> As the saying goes"Greed is Good"
> 
> Who's at fault here?
> Who made it possible for a man to earn this ridiculous amount
> of money for throwing a piece of a dead pig?
> 
> Not me, surly.  Oh, I may watch a bit of football on Sundays, but rarely over three hours.


----------



## JustBonee

That Mahomes deal will  never play out.


----------



## Treacle

DaveA said:


> I enjoy watching Premier League games.  A Watford fan, myself, my wife's favorites are the hapless Hammers from West Ham.
> 
> On the home front, I've been a Patriots fan since they were formed in the old AFL back in the early 60's.  I don't attend games as often as I used to but they're located in Foxboro, Mass., only about 35-40 miles from my home


Oh boy , my o/h is a West Ham fan ,you mean there's more than one of them.


----------



## 911

Did I hear right that baseball may play two (2) National Anthems prior to the start of each game? 

1. "The Star Spangled Banner"
2. "Lift Every Voice and Sing"


----------



## jerry old

Several threads on SF regarding social chaos
Do you care one hoot in hell about any political affiliation your favorite ball players.

Why did these sweaty men's political and other opinions become important?

There being paid to:
throw the ball
hit the ball
catch the guy trying to throw the ball 
bust the guy trying to catch the ball

Are they married,  amoral, peculiar-why should I be concerned?
Their paid to whack, or throw a ball-That Is All.
A coach has made 'Do your job,' a byword for what he wants a ball player to do.

Why am I given information on the facets of their lives?  
Why am dumb enough to read/listen?


----------



## jerry old

07-07-20, Wal marts and two other chain stores will no longer see any item with the Washington Redskins logo.


----------



## jerry old

If you want scores of  spring training your going to have to make them up:
Cleveland 9-Rangers 8
Yanks 0-boston2
Redlegs 11-Pirates 1
White Sox1-Cubs 0
Dodgers-102-Giants 0   (that's right one hundred and two runs, go Dodgers)


----------



## Lethe200

Due to the length of this article, I'm breaking it into two posts. Interesting reading:

*Top 9 Most Complete NFL Teams – Pt 1 *
NFL's most complete teams in '20? Ravens, 49ers, Chiefs top the list
NFL.com by Adam Schein 09July2020
(edited for length)
The dictionary definition for the word "complete": _having all necessary parts, elements, or steps._ This is NOT a Power Ranking; it's a rundown of the teams that have "all necessary parts," Schein Nine style:

*1 – Baltimore Ravens*
2019 record: 14-2
General manager Eric DeCosta has assembled the best roster in the NFL, bar none. Last season, the Ravens led the league in scoring and finished third in scoring defense. Both units are positioned to dominate once again in 2020.

Former Heisman Trophy winner and reigning NFL MVP Lamar Jackson took a massive leap forward in his second year, with a league-leading 36 TD passes and shattering Michael Vick's QB record with 1,206 rushing yds. Scary thought: He's only going to get better, with a talented, young supporting cast he can grow with. Second-round pick J.K. Dobbins was put on Earth to run the football. With Dobbins joining a backfield that already featured Mark Ingram, Gus Edwards and Justice Hill, Baltimore has every possible skill set you could want from the RB position. Meanwhile, second-year wideout Hollywood Brown is a big-play threat on every snap. TE Mark Andrews is fresh off a breakout season that ended in the Pro Bowl, thanks to 852 yds and 10 TDs. Marshal Yanda's retirement is a hit to the OL, no doubt, but the Ravens boast one of the NFL's top tackle tandems in 26-year-old Ronnie Stanley and 24-year-old Orlando Brown Jr.

Defensively, Baltimore remains absolutely stacked in the back end, with first-team All-Pro CB Marlon Humphrey fronting one of the league's most talented secondaries. On the second level, the Ravens snagged first-round pick Patrick Queen, whose athletic game is perfect for the modern NFL. And up front, DeCosta traded for Calais Campbell and added Derek Wolfe in free agency, giving the D-line a pair of experienced, versatile veterans with great leadership skills. Did I mention that Campbell's been a Pro Bowler in five of the past six seasons?

No NFL team is perfect, but DeCosta's fine work -- in free agency and the draft -- has produced a roster with the fewest blemishes in the league today.

*2 – SF 49ers*
2019 record: 13-3
Kyle Shanahan and John Lynch, take a bow. SF traded DeForest Buckner and Matt Breida, let Emmanuel Sanders walk, watched Joe Staley retire and ... somehow got even better.

The Niners still boast the game's best DL. First-round pick Javon Kinlaw replaces Buckner. And I loved the decision to prioritize the resigning of Arik Armstead. The former first-rounder rarely receives the credit he deserves, but he really came into his own last season with 10 sacks. 2019 Defensive Rookie of the Year Nick Bosa is already a bona fide game wrecker. And what a luxury to have Dee Ford as a designated speed rusher. Elsewhere, Fred Warner is emerging as a prototype linebacker for the modern NFL, while Richard Sherman's an ageless wonder at CB.

On the other side of the football, the 49ers have the best TE in football. George Kittle is an absolute force as a receiver and blocker. Speaking of blockers, Trent Williams slides right into Staley's spot on the blind side -- and he's my pick for Comeback Player of the Year. First-round pick Brandon Aiyuk is a brilliant replacement for Emmanuel Sanders; he'll nicely complement playmaking stud Deebo Samuel, who should be able to come back from last month's broken foot pretty early in the season. Jimmy Garoppolo remains polarizing, but I don't know how you can view him as anything worse than solid after last season's performance. And he's obviously helped by SF's potent run game. Raheem Mostert's trade request is concerning, yes, but are you really going to bet against Shanahan forging a productive ground attack one way or another?

*3 – KC Chiefs*
2019 record: 12-4
Please don't misinterpret the Chiefs' No. 3 ranking on this particular list. I'm picking them to win the Super Bowl. Just like I did last year. With Mahomes now signed through the 2031 season, it's hard to imagine a time when I won't be picking KC to hoist the Lombardi Trophy. Mahomes is the best quarterback and the best player in the NFL, and the best show in sports today. Two teams sit above KC in this ranking because their rosters are more well-rounded. But with Mahomes' singular greatness, the Chiefs enter the 2020 season as the definite team to beat.

And it's not like the quarterback is surrounded by chopped liver. Home-run hitter Tyreek Hill headlines a receiver group that possesses incredible speed, talent and depth, while Travis Kelce's the best TE this side of George Kittle. In the draft, Brett Veach scooped up Clyde Edwards-Helaire, a dynamic all-purpose back whom Andy Reid described as being better than Brian Westbrook. The defense is highlighted by Pro Bowl DT Chris Jones. Look at how he wrecked the 49ers' Super Bowl hopes -- and KC needs to get him signed. Safety Tyrann Mathieu is a certified stud. So is edge menace Frank Clark.


----------



## Lethe200

*Top 9 Most Complete NFL Teams – Pt 2 *(by Adam Schein, NFL.com)

*4 – New Orleans Saints*
2019 record: 13-3
NO is locked and loaded once again. GM Mickey Loomis had a superb offseason in free agency and the draft. The Saints astutely added Emmanuel Sanders, the perfect complement to Michael Thomas, and re-acquired old friend Malcolm Jenkins, who brings valuable experience and leadership to the secondary. In the draft, NO made one of the game's best OLs even better with the addition of Cesar Ruiz, before grabbing a potential steal in third-round linebacker Zack Baun.

Drew Brees still has gas in the tank at age 41, especially when he's throwing to the best receiver in the game. And a return to health for Alvin Kamara cannot be understated; when he's right, the Saints back is an electric playmaker running and receiving. In a related vein, the defense should be healthier than it was down the stretch last season. Third-year DE Marcus Davenport could be poised for a breakout campaign.

*5 – Tampa Bay Buccaneers*
2019 record: 7-9
Much has been written about Tom Brady's relocation to Tampa. The GOAT is still great -- and now he has the league's premier 1-2 punch at receiver in Mike Evans and Chris Godwin. And Rob Gronkowski's reuniting with Brady, joining a TE group that already included OJ Howard and Cameron Brate for a wealth of receiving options! Not to mention, the Buccaneers' O-line got better with the addition of No. 13 overall pick Tristan Wirfs.

But the defense is what sells Tampa Bay as a total package. In the second half of last season, when the Bucs' young secondary started to come into its own, this D was top-tier. Vita Vea and Ndamukong Suh form a brick wall against the run, Shaq Barrett and Jason Pierre-Paul hunt QBs off the edge, and Lavonte David and Devin White comprise the best linebacking duo in the game.

*6 – Buffalo Bills*
2019 record: 10-6
Trade acquisition Stefon Diggs gives Josh Allen the true No. 1 receiver he needed and gives Buffalo legit depth and talent at receiver, joining John Brown and Cole Beasley. Allen was clutch last year when it mattered during the regular season. I think he's primed for a monster 2020. Devin Singletary and Zack Moss are a solid 1-2 punch at RB.

Sean McDermott's defense, which, unbeknownst to many, finished last season at second in points allowed and third in total D. The front seven is very strong, with Tremaine Edmunds emerging as one of the game's most dynamic young linebackers. Tre'Davious White is a flat-out star at corner, earning first-team All-Pro honors last season. Buffalo isn't the flashiest team in the NFL, but it's definitely one of the league's best.

*7 – Dallas Cowboys*
2019 record: 8-8
Dallas oozes offensive talent. Ezekiel Elliott is still one of the NFL's top RBs. The Amari Cooper-Michael Gallup-CeeDee Lamb trio at receiver is dreamy. Yes, Lamb was highway robbery at the No. 17 pick; he's going to be a star. With Mike McCarthy coaching him up, Dak Prescott will dominate and put up gaudy numbers. (Note to Jerry and Stephen Jones: The longer everyone drags their feet on this extension, the more it's going to cost.) Don't be surprised when this offense carries Dallas to the No. 1 overall seed in the NFC playoffs.

While losing Byron Jones was a blow to the defense, Dallas still has horses on that side. I still strongly believe in Leighton Vander Esch and Jaylon Smith. DeMarcus Lawrence and Gerald McCoy should present plenty of problems for opposing OLs.

*8 – Cleveland Browns*
2019 record: 6-10
They belong on this list because of the gobs of talent on this roster. Baker Mayfield enjoyed a splendid rookie campaign before regressing. A new coach will get him back on the right track. As will bookend additions Jack Conklin and Jedrick Wills Jr., who change the OL. Odell Beckham Jr. should bounce back in a major way with better health, while Jarvis Landry will be his typically reliable self. Austin Hooper is an upgrade as a pass-catching TE. Lastly, Nick Chubb is one of the best pure RBs in the business, while Kareem Hunt would be starting on a large number of teams.

The Browns' defense has dudes all over the place, beginning with Myles Garrett. He was well on his way to a second consecutive Pro Bowl before losing his mind and striking Mason Rudolph with the quarterback's own helmet. That ghastly incident rightly cost Garrett the rest of the season. Will he come back motivated -- with something to prove -- in 2020? When it comes to the former No. 1 overall pick's talent, the sky's the limit.

*9 – Indianapolis Colts*
2019 record: 7-9
Yes, over their AFC South foes in Tennessee. I love this team. Indy has the best OL man in Quenton Nelson. And there's a solid argument for the O-line as being the NFL's best. RB Jonathan Taylor and WR Michael Pittman Jr. were draft steals. Neither was selected in the first round, but both made Lance Zierlein's list of the top 10 Offensive Rookie of the Year candidates. Philip Rivers is coming off of a down year, but the future Hall of Famer is an upgrade for the Colts at quarterback.

The defense wasn't bad last season, but the unit should take a step forward after the trade for DeForest Buckner. He's a game-wrecking force up front, the kind of menacing defender who'll make life easier for Indy's supreme linebacking corps. Darius Leonard is one of the best defensive players in football, while Bobby Okereke showed plenty as a rookie and Anthony Walker was stout as always.


----------



## jerry old

Should be the same teams in the finals, but we've been surprised before.
Saints and Bills  may play havoc in playoffs.

Anticipate the Ravens and Steelers knocking heads

We all want to see what Brady does with Tampa Bay-same for Phillip Rivers, does he
have a good year left, he's been around a long time.

(Cleveland and Bengals have bad luck picking QB's maybe Mayfield and Burrows
may change that.  They have a history of  squandering their high draft picks,
perhaps Finally, they got it right.  Their both look good on paper.)

So what happened to Rams, might they be resurrected this year?

My years of Cowboy watching has made me very, very doubtful of selecting them
to do anything except flop.


----------



## DaveA

I think I heard ????  that the Pats had signed Cam Newton.  When he first came into the league, he put a different light on how a QB played the game.  He was fun to watch.  Age and injuries have dimmed his light (IMHO) and it seems sad to see the Pats go from Brady to Newton (with the new kid -can't remember his name) alongside.

I'd guess, mid-pack for the Pats this year and although that wouldn't be too bad for most teams in the league, it's a tough pill to swallow after the last 10-15 years being a consistent winner.


----------



## Lethe200

I was happy to see this. I love Randall Cunningham and have always thought he was underrated as a player:

*Report: Randall Cunningham is new Raiders’ chaplain*
Former star QB has roots in Las Vegas
Raider Nation by Bill Williamson  Jul 10, 2020
https://www.silverandblackpride.com/2020/7/10/21320516/report-randall-cunningham-new-raiders-pastor

(Excerpt) The Raiders are adding some local flavor and spiritually as they move to Las Vegas. ESPN reported that former NFL quarterback Randall Cunningham is the franchise’s new chaplain. Cunningham played at UNLV and became a pastor in the city after he retired from the NFL in 2001. Former Raiders running back Napoleon Kaufman was previously the team’s pastor.

For most NFL teams, the role of chaplain is a significant one. They are often around the team, offering weekly services and individual guidance. The addition of Cunningham, 57, will be positive for the Raiders. He is a good man and he was a great player. He will be a valuable resource for players, especially quarterback Derek Carr. He is highly spiritual and will be able to connect with Cunningham both on a religious level and as an NFL quarterbacks.

For those not old enough to remember Cunningham as a player, he was a bad man on the field (video link follows in article).


----------



## Lethe200

Good read: a look at KC's Mahomes' contract from the viewpoint of the Steelers. The consensus of most analysts is that it's a very "team-friendly" contract. The fact that the Chiefs can convert some of his salary into a signing bonus each year, gives them better cap flexibility than one would expect from a guaranteed contract.

Text bolding emphasis is mine:

*Breakdown Of New Patrick Mahomes Contract*
SteelersDepot by Dave Bryan July 7, 2020
(free article) https://steelersdepot.com/2020/07/breakdown-of-new-patrick-mahomes-contract/

There was big NFL news on Monday as Kansas City Chiefs quarterback Patrick Mahomes signed a ten-year contract extension with a base new money value of $450 million and a possible maximum new money value of $475 million. When the remaining two years of his old money his added, Mahomes now has an opportunity to earn $502,631,905 in the next 12 years. With Mahomes’ contract being such big news, it’s worth breaking it down in a post to see what exactly it is and isn’t.

For starters, Mahomes had two years left on his original deal and he was set to earn a total of $27,631,905 through 2021. *That old money was rolled into his extension.*

An interesting aspect of Mahomes’ new contract is its overall structure and cash flow schedule. Of the entire deal, Mahomes received just a $10 million signing bonus. That means he’s set to pocket just $10.825 million in 2020, an extremely low amount. It is worth pointing out, however, that upon signing, Mahomes is guaranteed to get $63,081,905, which is the first three years of the deal and his total base cash flow amount through the 2022 season.

Mahomes’ contract is structured with 11 consecutive years of huge roster bonuses, which you might as well call option bonuses. Once exercised every March, those trigger more future guaranteed money. For example, next March Mahomes is set to receive a roster bonus of $21,716,905 and unless cut before the third day of the new league year, his 2023 scheduled earnings of $40.45 million become fully guaranteed. Those rolling guarantees continue on throughout the contract. (See article for graphic: clickable Tweet)

Once again, I should note that *Mahomes’ overall cash flow in his new deal isn’t great.* Take note that Mahomes was originally scheduled to make $27,631,905 over the course of the next two years and he’ll now earn just $6 million more than that in his new deal over the same period. And while $63,081,905 is fully guaranteed at signing, he was guaranteed $27,631,905 before inking his new deal. *In short, he only gained $35.45 million in fully guaranteed money by signing on for an additional 10 years.*

On the surface, Mahomes’ yearly cap charges all seem very reasonable throughout the life of his deal. Even his 2022 cap charge of $31.45 million might not look too bad come that season, depending on the overall impact the coronavirus pandemic has league revenue, and ultimately the salary cap. If, however, the Chiefs need salary cap space, they can easily convert a yearly roster bonus into a signing bonus to free up significant chunks. The first conversion could take place as early as March 2021 if need be.

Because of the way the rolling guarantees are structured, Mahomes isn’t likely going anywhere for a long while and especially with him reportedly having a no trade clause in his new deal. In short, there’s a very good chance that Mahomes sees most of, if not all of, this huge contract. On the flip side, however, it doesn’t appear as though Mahomes will have much room to bargain for more money down the road. He basically traded that right away for those rolling guarantees that will make it extremely hard for the Chiefs to cut him and especially not until 2029. *The trade off for having a contract that he should ultimately earn a huge chunk of also cost Mahomes some early-deal strong cash flow.*

While not included in my table below, starting in 2022, and for 10 consecutive years, Mahomes has a $1.25 million incentive for winning AFC Championship game and a $1.25 million incentive for winning NFL MVP, according to Adam Schefter of ESPN. That’s the $25 million of incentives over 10 years that takes the total possible value of his deal up to $502,631,905.

With Mahomes’ new deal essentially having a new money average of $45 million, he’s now easily the highest paid player in the NFL. His new money average is $10 million more than that of Seattle Seahawks quarterback Russell Wilson so expect him to remain on top for a few more years. The devil is in the details, however, as Mahomes’ new money average through the first five new years of his new deal (through 2026) is just $39.55 million. *Within five years, Mahomes’ new fabricated money average of $45 million is likely to be surpassed by a few players and the Chiefs quarterback won’t actually be earning that average then, either.*


----------



## AnnieA

DaveA said:


> I think I heard ????  that the Pats had signed Cam Newton.  When he first came into the league, he put a different light on how a QB played the game.  He was fun to watch.  Age and injuries have dimmed his light (IMHO) and it seems sad to see the Pats go from Brady to Newton (with the new kid -can't remember his name) alongside.
> 
> I'd guess, mid-pack for the Pats this year and although that wouldn't be too bad for most teams in the league, it's a tough pill to swallow after the last 10-15 years being a consistent winner.



Cam was fun the first few years because he was physically amazing but he relied on that too much and became injury plagued.  If Belichick can convince him to play smarter which Cam is certainly capable of, he'll be amazing again.  But I wonder about those two egos...


----------



## JustBonee

??


----------



## Bubbajog

Ruthanne said:


> I live in the Cleveland area and we have the Browns for a team.  I have not watched football because I really haven't understood the game but I figure if I watch I may discover what they are doing and why... I don't know if we have a good team this year or not but will see.
> 
> What is your team and do you watch them?
> View attachment 74484


The Cleveland Browns have been a disappointing team for way too many years.  Last year there was such high hopes for the Browns to get into the playoffs.  And again they disappointed their fan base.  On paper they look like they should be good this year.  I am a football fan.


----------



## jerry old

Lethe 200 keeps us on the 'real deal.'  
One million is hard for me to think about; I wonder how many financial consultants he has?

Super Bowl pick: Chicago Bears
If they can find a QB, help on the offensive line, and a consistent running back.
Yes, I know that is impossible, but their defense is very, very good

I wonder why some clubs just cannot get their drafts or trades right?
What a defense


----------



## Damaged Goods

jerry old said:


> My question: Did Bob Feller pitch at all in that series?



No, in fact he was the 5th starter that yr., behind Wynn, Lemon, Garcia, and Art Houtteman and despite having a W-L% of .813 (13-3).  I think Wynn won 20+ and Lemon close to that.


----------



## jerry old

The Cheer of the Crowd
The Texas Ranger will have crowd noises piped  into the stadium once (if) the
baseball season starts.
They anticipate sparse crowds, but '...the piped cheers will make it seem more like
a real ballgame.'


----------



## jerry old

Damaged goods:
Yea, I remember, 'Indians in a walk, no way they can beat the big three of Indians
pitching staff.'
We did not get World Series on TV, except on Saturdays.
As a Dodger fan, wanted Indians to beat Giants.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Trade said:


> I have no problem with the players taking a knee during the anthem. I'll leave it at that.



Kap lost me right from the start when in the same sentence he ripped the US for being oppressive, then praised Castros' Cuba.  This indicated to me that he's either a card-carrying Marxist or else has rocks between his ears.

More recently, he referred to July 4th as a celebration of white supremacy


----------



## Damaged Goods

jerry old said:


> Damaged goods:
> Yea, I remember, 'Indians in a walk, no way they can beat the big three of Indians
> pitching staff.'
> We did not get World Series on TV, except on Saturdays.
> As a Dodger fan, wanted Indians to beat Giants.



Mays won MVP for the year and of course made "The Catch" during the series but the hero of that WS was Dusty Rhodes, a utility, alcoholic outfielder.

https://www.latimes.com/local/obituaries/la-me-dusty-rhodes19-2009jun19-story.html


----------



## Autumn

I don't know if there's going to be a football season this year, but I hope so.  I'm so excited that the NE Patriots got Cam Newton!  I'm sick of all the gloom and doom about Tom Brady leaving.  I mean, sure, he's great.  Amazing.  BUT he's not the only quarterback on the planet.  We can't give up on our team because one person has left.  

I've seen Cam Newton play and he's really impressive.  Who knows, maybe another SuperBowl victory...?


----------



## JustBonee

Bonnie said:


> ??



Washington Football Team   ... something like the Texans in  Houston ..  lol


----------



## jerry old

Autumn:  Several Pat fans on site--- don't know if Newton can cut it anymore.
Don't understand why he went into the  tank, you think BB can breath life back into him?
If Pats can split with Buffalo, they may well win their conference-playoffs are a different
matter.

Don't know Bonnie, Washington Redtails seems awful: do they have to paint their hinny's red    (or did you intend a different name).


----------



## JaniceM

Well, for anyone who likes football, and especially that one team:  https://who13.com/sports/washington...shington-football-team-effective-immediately/

I wonder how long it'll be before somebody decides they must get rid of the name 'Washington,' too?


----------



## jerry old

Utter and complete nonsense-I'm really upset with the frantic rush not to offend,
horse poo.


----------



## Lethe200

Damaged Goods said:


> ....More recently, he referred to July 4th as a celebration of white supremacy



To a Black man that might very well be true. *Every Founding Father except John Adams owned slaves.*

It's his opinion; neither you nor I need to worry about it, IMHO.


----------



## Lethe200

And now back to football. An enjoyable article (save for these teams' fans!):

*From incompetence to outright villainy: the NFL's worst-run teams*
There are plenty of bad teams in the league, but there’s a special place reserved for franchises whose entire structures are rotten
London Guardian U.S. 1 Jul 2020
Much has been made of late of the New York Jets’ heroic efforts to lose their best player, Jamal Adams. The Jets are not alone in their bid for the Incompetence Championship Belt, though. Here’s a rundown of the contenders (note: these are the worst-run franchises in the NFL, rather than the weakest on the field. Although, of course, there is often a correlation).

*New York Jets*
Where do you even begin with the Adam Gase of it all? What we see playing out with Gase and Adams, the Jets’ best player and the franchise’s head coach, is as laughable as it is predictable. Adams, one of the best young defensive players in the league, wants to leave because apparently he can’t stand working with Gase – and many of his teammates are said to feel the same.

If this isn’t a microcosm of Jets Football, nothing is. The ownership chose to employ Gase after he had been fired by their divisional rivals, the Miami Dolphins. He was an embattled, belligerent coach with a losing record who alienated the locker room in Florida. And guess what happened when he came to New York? Yep, he has become an embattled, belligerent coach with a losing record who has alienated the locker room.

The Jets’ incompetence doesn’t stop there though. They have consistently chopped and changed directions over the years. One season, the organization is ready and willing to embrace the draft and develop model. The next, it’s a return to lobbing big paydays at ageing stars. Splitting between the two tracks has left them with a roster bereft of difference-makers.

It’s easy – and fun! – to blame Gase for the Jets’ ills, but it’s the wretched ownership who will still be there when he is inevitable fired. Still, it’s not like anyone is stupid enough to give them responsibility beyond running a football team.*
_* Sadly, this is not true any longer. Robert Johnson has now been accused of racist and sexist remarks, as well as pressuring the Brits to use Trump's golf course as the site for the British Open: Woody Johnson sparks watchdog inquiry_

*Los Angeles Chargers*
Pour one out for the Chargers. After years of being a first-ballot If-my-team-isn’t-playing-them-I-rooting-for-them team, they have fallen into irrelevancy. The move to Los Angeles, a city that didn’t appear to want one NFL team, let alone two, couldn’t have gone much worse. They started their time in LA playing in a stadium smaller than some Texas high school football arenas – and still couldn’t fill it with home fans. Photos like this and this and this have become as much a part of the Chargers gameday experience as anything on the field. Owner Dean Spanos has already had to deny that the team could be on the move again to London or Oakland or back to San Diego, a city where the team was far move loved than in their new home.

On the field they’re not terrible, just the same old Chargers: full of talent, battling injuries, haunted by brutal losses.

2020 sets up to be ugly. Philip Rivers finally called time on his career with the franchise, uprooting and moving to Indianapolis. The team has one of the bleakest quarterback depth charts in the league, hardly the way they would have wanted to open up their new stadium, even if they are the junior leaseholder.

The one saving grace: they still have the best uniforms in the league.

*Houston Texans*
Like Gase, Bill O’Brien is a former offensive-coordinator whose work alongside a legend (Gase with Peyton Manning; O’Brien with Tom Brady) has led to him receiving the keys to a franchise.

And like Gase, O’Brien has morphed from a once-promising offensive mind into a cartoon villain. Full of ego and a belief that the Bill O’Brien way is the only way, the Texans head coach has taken to team-building the way a child does to a Madden Franchise: trading a bunch of draft picks to fit an immediate need; swapping out one superstar for a player whose name value no longer matches his play.

The brilliance of O’Brien’s strategy: he can’t lose a job that he gave to himself. After the Texans fired former GM Brian Gaine a year ago, they appointed O’Brien as interim GM – giving the coach the immediate control of who is on the 53-man roster.

It was not a dumb short-term play. The issue: O’Brien started to make big-picture moves. He moved Jadeveon Clowney to Seattle for a third-round pick and two backup linebackers. That was followed up by dealing a bevy of draft picks to plug a hole along the offensive line. The Texans landed the supremely talented Laremy Tunsil but they overpaid for his services.

As a result, the Texans ran an exhaustive general manager search. The answer just so happened to be … Bill O’Brien. One of his first moves: swapping out DeAndre Hopkins, a future Hall of Fame receiver, for David Johnson, a horribly diminished running back who does things like this.

The Texans’ fabulously talented quarterback Deshaun Watson is starting to resemble LeBron James during his first spell with the Cleveland Cavaliers: a generational star sabotaged by the incompetence and arrogance of management.

*Washington*
Dan Snyder is the league’s resident super villain, albeit with little of the “super” and and plenty of the villainy. Since he took ownership of Washington in 1999, Snyder has overseen a 142-192 record, recorded only six winning seasons and has just two playoff wins. For a team that used to view the regular season as a minor inconvenience on the way to another Super Bowl appearance, it’s a remarkable fall from grace.

Not only that, Snyder has nuked the team’s reputation. It has fallen so low that the Baltimore Ravens surpassed Washington in TV viewership within the DC market. Two, five, 20 years ago, that was unthinkable. Ever the entrepreneur, as the team’s record dawdled from rough to embarrassing, Snyder upped the cost of the gameday experience. The team’s attendance has declined from second in the league in 2009 to 25th in 2019.

And, regardless of your personal views on the name issue, Snyder’s unwillingness to listen or engage in a conversation is a testament to his own myopic viewpoint.

Snyder has employed 10 coaches and any number of personnel maestros, trying all manner of different strategies. The one constant during the era: Snyder himself. You would think such a poor record over such a sustained period of time would dent one’s ego. Not Snyder. He has been so staunchly deaf to criticism, so willing to blame others (including his own fanbase) that you almost get the sense that he enjoys the role of village idiot.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Lethe200 said:


> To a Black man that might very well be true. *Every Founding Father except John Adams owned slaves.*
> 
> It's his opinion; neither you nor I need to worry about it, IMHO.



I don't worry about it but cannot support someone who claimed his beef was cop brutality but then expanded his opinion to embrace Cuba as a compassionate entity while dissing the US.

As for July 4th, maybe he thinks we shouldn't have rebelled against King George.  That's what the day is all about.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

GIANTS!!!!!!!
Go Big Blue


----------



## jerry old

Speaking of horribly run NFL teams:
Detroit Lions

Giants 1954. Your football team needs a couple more years.
You know they can't beat the Cowboys.

Your other team, the hated Giant's will play Dodgers on TV this weekend. 
Lost my zest when both teams moved out of NY.
I will watch a few innings, can't watch an entire ball game anymore.


----------



## jerry old

you guys catch the new on ten or more Miami Marlins testing positive for cov19,
no baseball for two days.
The why of the outbreak happened to Marlins is not yet determined. 

I think pro and college sports  should be cancelled until vaccine is available.


----------



## jerry old

Hm, Astros and Angels playing ball tonight, so all games are not canceled-so who are
we to believe?
Cutouts look silly-you?


----------



## 911

No football for UCONN this season.


----------



## jerry old

Players that choose to set out the season:
NFL will give advances $350,000-$150,000, to players that qualify.
Seems like a bundle to me, but if your earning a few million a year-'...hardly seems worth my time.' ☹


----------



## jerry old

Coronavirus , nothing to joke about.... thread,  Post # 852 by popsandtuff is a hoot


----------



## macgeek

no football for me. kneeling for the anthem and disrespecting our vets was the straw that broke the camels back for me. I was never a big fan anyways so not watching football for me is not hard.


----------



## KimIn Wis

norman said:


> I grew up watching the *Chicago Bears* and Papa Halas who was the owner and one time coach.  This was because the only good channel we could get on the TV carried the Bears.  It is a pleasant memory of watching the Bears playing with the snow coming down drinking beer and eating pop corn.  *I now boycott football because of the kneeling SHIT during the playing of our National Anthem.  *I* do not* have a problem with the protest of injustice treatment of Afro-Americans, but professional athletics are paid millions to play a game and the owners of the teams are making millions.  An agenda of protest could be better served other than disrespect of the American Flag.  According to reports attendance is down, but TV viewing was up,  looks like the majority does not care.   I have to admit, if the Bears on on TV I usually watch.


Yep, same here! Die hard Packer fan. Stopped watching 2 years ago for the same reason. You want to make point?  Do it on YOUR OWN TIME and NOT when the flag is raised! Donate money, donate time in soup kitchens, organize groups to get your concerns heard LEGALLY.l Get off your da** knees and do something to promote change. Kneeling and whining doesn't get anything done!  Football season starts in 2 days. Someone asked me if I wanted in on the Pool... Heck NO! Bet it goes the same way as the NBA.  Down the drain...


----------



## KimIn Wis

Trade said:


> If I were to ever go back to following NFL football my team would still be Green Bay. Because Green Bay plays football the way it is supposed to be played. In the rain, in the snow, in the mud, and in the sub zero temperatures. None of those sissy climate controlled domed stadiums for them.


But alas, the Pack is joining the rest of the herd.  Kneeling, names on shoes and jerseys, BLM painted on all the endzones. Did you know that Dallas would not allow team members to put the names of 6 policeman who murdered on a patch on their uniform, but now it's ok to put FELONS, Rapists, Murderers, ****** Predators on their uniforms?


----------



## KimIn Wis

Trade said:


> I'm a Vietnam Veteran and I fully support what Colin Kaepernick is doing. Don't feel slapped in the face at all.


I'm a Vet and I also think it's disgusting!  Get off your damn knees and do something productive, like volunteer at soup kitchens and shelters, start support groups, promote POSITIVE change instead whining how bad you have it (while sitting in your mansions during covid and complaining how it's hell to be in lockdown). Flippin Hypocrites!


----------



## JustBonee

@KimIn Wis   ... Trade isn't around here anymore...  those posts are old.  


2020 NFL football  season kicks off tonight ... Kansas City vs  Houston from Chiefs Stadium
Will be watching to see if it resembles anything of a  regular game,   since there was no preseason and fans will be sparse.


----------



## peppermint

Ruthanne said:


> That's something that you learned football that way...Nice to see another person from the area!  We will see how the Browns do!


We were around the Brown's football area, many moons ago..


Trade said:


> I'm a Vietnam Veteran and I fully support what Colin Kaepernick is doing. Don't feel slapped in the face at all.


I would slap Colin in the face if I ever saw him....Really!!!   He should give up football...I can't believe he is still around...
He disgust's me....


----------



## fmdog44

Don't think all the social and political stuff is not pushed by sponsors as well as the NFL top brass. If it's genuine why did it take so long and why did the Redskins finally ban their name after decades of pressure?


----------



## Ruthanne

Please, let's not get into Politics...or this thread may be closed and if you want to post in it you might not be able to.


----------



## fmdog44

Ruthanne said:


> Please, let's not get into Politics...or this thread may be closed and if you want to post in it you might not be able to.


I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Ruthanne

fmdog44 said:


> I see nothing wrong with it.


I guess you don't.


----------



## JustBonee

Bonnie said:


> 2020 NFL football  season kicks off tonight ... Kansas City vs  Houston from Chiefs Stadium
> Will be watching to see if it resembles anything of a  regular game,   since there was no preseason and fans will be sparse.




What I got from the game last night ....  and probably what's to come everywhere.  ...  Players on both teams were royally _Booed _by the fans in attendance  before they started the game.  ... too much drama!  Fans are pretty fed up with it.


https://uproxx.com/sports/nfl-reactions-chiefs-texans-unity-pat-mahomes-jj-watt/


----------



## Old Dummy

I was watching some of the Bills - Jets pre-game, but just shut it off before kickoff. Too much left-wing politics.

Hey NFL: The first game I ever watched was the '92 Superbowl, Bills vs. Redskins.

Today is the first time, since then, that I have shut the game off (even before kickoff) _for any reason_ -- and I don't care anymore. You can shove your politics.


----------



## JustBonee

Old Dummy said:


> I was watching some of the Bills - Jets pre-game, but just shut it off before kickoff. Too much left-wing politics.
> 
> Hey NFL: The first game I ever watched was the '92 Superbowl, Bills vs. Redskins.
> 
> Today is the first time, since then, that I have shut the game off (even before kickoff) _for any reason_ -- and I don't care anymore. You can shove your politics.



So far,  they just don't get it  ...   wonder if they will wise up before they lose everyone,    and the revenue that fills their pockets.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Wife and I don't necessarily like what NFL players believe in, but still love watching the games and will continue to.


----------



## Furryanimal

Have an NFL game pass to see all the Packers games.zGoing well at HT in Viking land.


----------



## jerry old

Whoa, stop
You have a pass for Packer's games, but you live in Wales?
'Say it ain't so Joe, say it ain't so.'


----------



## DaveA

Autumn said:


> I don't know if there's going to be a football season this year, but I hope so.  I'm so excited that the NE Patriots got Cam Newton!  I'm sick of all the gloom and doom about Tom Brady leaving.  I mean, sure, he's great.  Amazing.  BUT he's not the only quarterback on the planet.  We can't give up on our team because one person has left.
> 
> I've seen Cam Newton play and he's really impressive.  Who knows, maybe another SuperBowl victory...?


The Pats got off to a good start and Newton looked pretty comfortable both running and passing. On a down note, the Bucs lost with Brady throwing 2 pics !


----------



## old medic

Ruthanne said:


> Please, let's not get into Politics...or this thread may be closed and if you want to post in it you might not be able to.


Well the PLAYERS made it POLITICAL.... 
If I rant about politics at work.... I LOSE MY JOB......HINT HINT HINT.....

In other News....
A local Tavern blasted FB about opening night football specials.....
PAGES of negative replies... not watching, not supporting ECT.....
On my way into work.... the normally occupied parking lot.....
EMPTY!!!!!!! only 3 cars....


----------



## DaveA

I agree Ruthanne. Leave the political hacks in the parking lot.  If we can't get through the pre-game ceremonies, we must not really enjoy the game.

I attended auto races for years, local short tracks, and used to be disgusted when folks didn't stand, stop walking, or stop bull sh**ting long enough to hear the anthem.  Never stopped me from enjoying the races.

What I don't enjoy is the off key warbling, drawn out versions of the anthem. If you;re going to sing it - -sing it - - save your improvisations for show tunes and such.


----------



## DaveA

old medic said:


> In other News....
> A local Tavern blasted FB about opening night football specials.....
> PAGES of negative replies... not watching, not supporting ECT.....
> On my way into work.... the normally occupied parking lot.....
> EMPTY!!!!!!! only 3 cars....


Good - Less drunks on the highway after the game.


----------



## fmdog44

Ruthanne said:


> I guess you don't.


This thread and topic is sports not politics so get off it.


----------



## jerry old

fmdog:
Unfortunately, politics have invaded sports, primarily the players, but the owners are going along with this nonsense.
The Networks should not be involved, but these are the people pushing this agenda.


There is a lot of money somewhere, but I do not understand the events, nor the reasoning behind what their trying to cram
down my throat.

Yes! politics has no business on this thread; it really irks me that we have little choice when we want to watch football.
I skip the first quarter of the Flop and Confused Cowboys game to avoid this #@^&.

Aren't there enough protest, Leave MY Football Games along.-  

Keep it up and we will vote by ignoring football, I am pissed!


----------



## jerry old

Voting by not watching football.

I did not watch Monday Night Football, will not watch Thursday night football.
They can take their political wagon elsewhere.

There are exceptions: The Flop and Flub Cowboys will be on Thursday Night Football; I will skip first quarter to avoid
political nonsense, but I've been watching these clowns since  the 60's.

The behavior during Anthem really irks all vets Grrrrrr.


----------



## Ruthanne

The Browns are playing tonight...I have to see how this goes with the Covid situation, too.


----------



## MarkinPhx

@Ruthanne With no one in the stands, who is going to throw things at the players after another tough loss ? Gotta love the Browns fans...


----------



## jerry old

Ok Ruthannne, won't watch as I'm still protesting political aspects of game.
Will hope that Joe Barrows acts and plays like the rookie he is.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarkinPhx said:


> @Ruthanne With no one in the stands, who is going to throw things at the players after another tough loss ? Gotta love the Browns fans...


There is a possibility that they could win too or at least a like to hope so.


----------



## Ruthanne

OMG the Browns got a touchdown yay!


----------



## Ruthanne

Lord have mercy the Browns got another touchdown!


----------



## Ruthanne

Oh wait now it's under review so we'll see if they got one or not.


----------



## Ruthanne

Yay it stands they got another touchdown.


----------



## Ruthanne

And the Browns get their third touchdown tonight so let's see what happens tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne

And a fourth touchdown tonight for the Browns so let's give them a hand !


----------



## Ruthanne

And the Browns score another touchdown with a little over three minutes left of the game and the score is 35 to 23 I believe in favor of the Browns and not the Bengals


----------



## Ruthanne

Well it was a really good game and I enjoyed it and it was the first one I've watched in its entirety since high school.  And the Browns won yay!!!!!


----------



## jerry old

Watched the clips on NFL channel, Mayfield looked good.


'The kid' so far is on track to throw ball 60 timed. that 30 too many.

Ruthanne
With Cinncy, Browns, Ravens and Steelers  by next year this will be dominate conference in AFC, perhaps
better than NFC West


----------



## Irwin

Bleh. The Broncos suck. Again. I had high hopes for our new quarterback, but he's not all that great. And their running game isn't all that great. Now their defense isn't all that great. Guess what? They're a mediocre football team. Bleh.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well the Cleveland Browns turned out to be better than most people thought they would be.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Ruthanne said:


> Well the Cleveland Browns turned out to be better than most people thought they would be.


Should be a good game tomorrow night.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarkinPhx said:


> Should be a good game tomorrow night.


Thanks that's good to know they're playing tomorrow night I didn't know that.


----------



## jerry old

That is going to be a tough division next year with the Steelers,  Ravens, Browns and possibly Cincy.


----------



## Don M.

The Chiefs won again, today, and clinched their division.  Mahomes had his worst day of the season, but they still managed to win.


----------



## jerry old

Don M. said:


> The Chiefs won again, today, and clinched their division.  Mahomes had his worst day of the season, but they still managed to win.


That's his second sub par game in a row: it's tough being Superman 
Don't see anyone that can defeat them in a Super Bowl.
Of course, there is always an upset possible in playoffs, Steelers or who...?


----------



## Ruthanne

I didn't watch the whole Browns game does anyone know who won?


----------



## moviequeen1

I don't follow our pro football team,Buffalo Bills but I'm happy for  long suffering fans that the team is doing well this yr.


----------



## Don M.

Ruthanne said:


> I didn't watch the whole Browns game does anyone know who won?



Baltimore won in the final seconds.  I'm not too interested in either of those teams, but I must say that this was one of the better, more interesting games in recent weeks....IMO.  The final score was 47 to 42....lots of action.


----------



## JustBonee

Ruthanne said:


> Well it was a really good game and I enjoyed it and it was the first one I've watched in its entirety since high school.  And the Browns won yay!!!!!


I'm watching the Browns this year with added interest...   Mayfield is so good!


----------



## Ruthanne

Don M. said:


> Baltimore won in the final seconds.  I'm not too interested in either of those teams, but I must say that this was one of the better, more interesting games in recent weeks....IMO.  The final score was 47 to 42....lots of action.


Glad it was an interesting game--it's always a better time to watch a game full of action.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well the Browns won last night!  Yay!  Good team!  I hear they have a chance at the playoffs.


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie and Ruthanne , your browns should make the playoffs

Dom M:
 Kc will be there, as I said before if they do not make the super bowl it will be due to a fluke win by a team in the playoffs.

Assuming KC gets to the Super Bowl, who can beat them?
I can only see Green Bay of the Saints as stiff competition in the Super Bowl

Looks like Mr. Brady is going to take Bucs to playoff. but his supporting cast is not used to  winning= might win one playoff game, no more

Patriots not in playoffs, seems strange-


----------



## Ruthanne

jerry old said:


> Bonnie, your browns should make the playoffs
> 
> Dom M
> Kc will be there, as I said before if they do not make the super bowl it will be due to a fluke win by a team in the playoffs.
> Assuming KC gets to the Super Bowl, who can beat them?
> I can only see Green Bay of the Saints as stiff competition in the Super Bowl


 yes the Browns lookking good.


----------



## Murrmurr

This thread was a fun read, Ruthanne. It's cool your team is doing well, it's great you're learning the game as you go.


----------



## Ruthanne

Murrmurr said:


> This thread was a fun read, Ruthanne. It's cool your team is doing well, it's great you're learning the game as you go.


Thanks, I still don't know all there is to know about football but enough to enjoy watching it now


----------



## Murrmurr

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks, I still don't know all there is to know about football but enough to enjoy watching it now


Good enough!


----------



## Ruthanne

I saw the score after the Steelers played the Browns today:  22-24 but don't know which team had which score?!  Can someone fill me in on it?  In other words-who won?


----------



## Ruthanne

*Just saw it on the news!!  The Browns beat the Steelers after having many losses to them!  Yay!*

*They are going to the Playoffs!!  Go Browns!!*


----------



## Don M.

The Chiefs lost to the Chargers today....only their 2nd loss.  Even though the Chiefs were using mostly only their backup players, it was still a fairly good game.  This gave these players some actual game experience, and allows the Regulars to have a nice long rest period before the playoffs start.  Hopefully this "rest" will give the regulars an edge.


----------



## Ruthanne

Brownies are doing well now; who would have thought?  35-16 Browns right now!


----------



## jerry old

Brownies beat the nasty boys from Pittsburgh-yes they did!


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes they won 48-37!  First time in 18 years they are going to the divisionals!  Finally, Cleveland has another great team--the Cavs were exceptional for some time, too, but are not as good as they once were it seems.


----------



## Ruthanne

So, who do you think will win next Sunday--the Browns or the Chiefs?


----------



## Furryanimal

Ruthanne said:


> *Just saw it on the news!!  The Browns beat the Steelers after having many losses to them!  Yay!
> 
> They are going to the Playoffs!!  Go Browns!!*


Great game


----------



## JustBonee

Just love that Pittsbugh player that called the Browns  "a bunch of nameless gray faces" .... They got what they deserved.

https://larrybrownsports.com/footba...browns-steelers-bulletin-board-comment/571452


The score was 28-0 before Pittsburgh even knew the game had started ...


----------



## Don M.

Ruthanne said:


> So, who do you think will win next Sunday--the Browns or the Chiefs?


I'm hoping the Chiefs can win.  Having had a week off should allow all the players to be in good shape for this game.  The odds makers have the Chiefs winning, and I hope they are right.  I was glad to see Cleveland beat Pittsburgh.


----------



## Ruthanne

Don M. said:


> I'm hoping the Chiefs can win.  Having had a week off should allow all the players to be in good shape for this game.  The odds makers have the Chiefs winning, and I hope they are right.  I was glad to see Cleveland beat Pittsburgh.


Yes, they will be in good shape by this coming Sunday--may the best team win!


----------



## Furryanimal

And this Welsh Packers fan Is hoping Aaron Rogers guides them all the way to glory....


----------



## Irwin

I'm thinking Packers vs. Chiefs in the Super Bowl, with Packers winning it all.


----------



## Don M.

Irwin said:


> I'm thinking Packers vs. Chiefs in the Super Bowl, with Packers winning it all.



I'm  just hoping that the Chiefs make it to the Super Bowl again....and if Patrick Mahomes is at the top of his game, it should be a great contest.    The Chiefs let their 2nd string players take the field in their last game....which they lost....but the regulars should be ready to go for the remaining games after having 2 weeks to rest up.


----------



## J.B Books

I'm hoping for the Bills to make it all the way this year and actually win a super bowl, not just play in one!


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, I certainly hope the Cleveland Browns make it to the Super Bowl!  Who knows now, though.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's Sunday so today the Browns are playing the Chiefs!  Let's hope it's a good game.....and I hope the Browns win!

I'll get my popcorn out for this one!


----------



## Furryanimal

Two to go




Go Packers





click watch on you tube to view


----------



## Furryanimal

Ruthanne said:


> It's Sunday so today the Browns are playing the Chiefs!  Let's hope it's a good game.....and I hope the Browns win!
> 
> I'll get my popcorn out for this one!


8pm ish UK time...I’ll be watching.


----------



## J.B Books

Buffalo Looked great last night.
Two series of Lamar Jackson and the Buffalo defense figured him out.
Josh Allen throughs a football like a dart.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, the Browns had a much better season than expected and I look forward to them playing again next season.  They were great this season.


----------



## Irwin

Should be fun watching Tom Brady against Aaron Rodgers next weekend.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Lethe200

Loved the new Frito-Lay SBowl ad that has Marshawn Lynch riffing off his "Night before Christmas" holiday ad with an updated Super Bowl twist, using retired HoF players. 

The two Manning brothers are hysterically funny! Complete with matching pajamas, no less:


----------



## jerry old

A congressman (House of  Representatives) in Kansas want the Super Bowl to become a national  holiday;* what-*the Chiefs will be in Super Bowl ever year?     

The NFL is discussing how to make the Super Bowl as Super Bowl Week, their toying with plans to have other football games
The owners smell an opportunity to make more money--'No, not true at all, we, we, we...are providing a entertainment opportunity.

: images of NFL Owners smelling a dollar

Folks ,Tomorrow Is Last day to pick score-
Mahomes by 14 -31-17

(Mahones can put 40+ points on the board in a heartbeat-you think)

GO COWBOYS!


----------



## JustBonee

KC  29-28   ...  in a nail biter.


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie said:


> KC  29-28   ...  in a nail biter.


hOPE IT IS NOT A BLOWOUT


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> hOPE IT IS NOT A BLOWOUT


Nah  ....  that won't happen


----------



## JustBonee

Then there is this now ... Andy Reid's son (and asst. coach) caused/involved in bad car wreck  Thursday night that seriously injured a child.

The Kansas City Chiefs confirmed in a statement that assistant linebackers coach Britt Reid, the son of head coach Andy Reid, was involved in a multiple-vehicle crash Thursday night in Kansas City.

According to Kansas City's 41 Action News and The Kansas City Star, two young children were injured in the collision – a 4-year-old and 5-year-old. The reports said both were hospitalized, with the 5-year-old suffering life-threatening injuries.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...-son-assistant-coach-car-accident/4413341001/


----------

